# *OFFICIAL* SuperPi 1M Top Times



## nolonger

*The Overclock.net HWBot SuperPi 1M Ranking*


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Good job, Keep her goin' for a while NCSA.









Here's my little contribution, I guess it will count for something, Right?











I'll be sure to repost once the water gets on this chip, Maybe even grab some TCCD and see if I can put a dent in anything.


----------



## Jori

Sempron Power! I just have to steal that #10 spot








39.547s / Asus K8N / 2800+ Palermo @ 2400mhz / 2.5-3-3-10 2T (4:3) / XP-120


----------



## lohoutlaw

Here is mine. Will try to do better next time. Opps XP90 cooling


----------



## lightsource

35.547s / Asus A8V Deluxe / A64 939pin 3200+ Winchester @ 2550MHz / 2.5-4-4-7 2T (5:3) / XP-120


----------



## Remonster

Sorry, no screenshot but my time is nothing to brag about









41.001s / MSI 915P/G Combo - FR / Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 530 @ 3330MHz / 4-4-4-12 1T (1:1) DDR2 [email protected]:1=DDR2 400 @DDR2 444MHz / Zalman CNPS 7700CU


----------



## lohoutlaw

Darn







I had 32sec. Just as i hit save on the screen shot. My system shut down.

UPDATE: 33.125sec.


----------



## Madkat

49.813 STOCK CLOCKED (1.8 gig)


----------



## wowza

k i got mine in finally with my new comp... ss say it all. Not bad for a 2.4


----------



## Pinhead-227

Thought I was already in here, but here's mine. 30.968s 3000+ Winchester @ 2.772 Ghz


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lohoutlaw*
Darn







I had 32sec. Just as i hit save on the screen shot. My system shut down.

UPDATE: 33.125sec.

I can 1 up you on that one, I had a SuperPi screenshot SAVED from a 2.922 ghz run of 1M and decided to try running the same configuration on 32M. 1/2 way through the 32M run,my system rebooted and it somehow erased my screenshot that was saved







Of course,I hadn't uploaded it yet :swearing:


----------



## ncsa

Updated ...









Please remember to complete the Subject / Title line with YOUR setting and run results - save me some time. Thanks

@Pin .. need a completed SS with mem timings too


----------



## redmonster13

not my best time but this new mobo is really giving me fits.

sorry, my time was 35.031


----------



## ncsa

Hey Red .. could you re run that and grab the Screen with the Pi complete box still up and have 2 CPUz showing memory and CPU tabs ...


----------



## SpeedyDX

31.172s


----------



## lohoutlaw

Great score speedy.








Looks like i will be trying again this weekend.


----------



## redmonster13

had to turn my clock down due to temps so this is the best I can do for now. I will reseat my HSF this weekend and see if I can get it a bit faster. That is my idle temp.

OFF TOPIC
I got it running at 3.871 with stock vcore


----------



## SpeedyDX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lohoutlaw*
Great score speedy.








Looks like i will be trying again this weekend.

Thanks







I think I'm maxed out on this MB, sadly. I can't get it stable at anything over 275Mhz









Good luck to you though


----------



## ncsa

Thought I better post these up while they stood ... as I sense that someone else will make them fall very soon....


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncsa*
Thought I better post these up while they stood ... as I sense that someone else will make them fall very soon....



Just out of curiousity, have you ran benchmarks with the Tras and DRAM Idle Timer at 1 and 1,respectively? Seems crazy that a 0 latency setting can be optimal, but I'm betting you've tested it?


----------



## ncsa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccr64472*
Just out of curiousity, have you ran benchmarks with the Tras and DRAM Idle Timer at 1 and 1,respectively? Seems crazy that a 0 latency setting can be optimal, but I'm betting you've tested it?

You try something and see if that works and helps in this type of benchmark ... some work others do not ... each system will react differently too


----------



## Remonster

Alright NCSA, as soon as Spaceballs finishes encoding to MPEG4 I will run PI again and SS it.

EDIT/// pic attatched, lol I ran both 1.1e and the 1.4 MODDED version and got 41s and 40.something respectively.

EDIT//// here, as stated in my first post are my specs as ran: 40.829s / MSI 915P/G Combo - FR / Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 530 @ 3330MHz / 4-4-4-12 1T (1:1) DDR2 [email protected]:1=DDR2 400 @DDR2 444MHz / Zalman CNPS 7700CU


----------



## lohoutlaw

Update with another second gone.

Trying to make it harder for my position to be taken.


----------



## PCNerd

29.671sec







Good 'ol Windows screwed up my theme


----------



## TheCh3F

go me!


----------



## gcraw5100

Here I am.


----------



## ncsa

Remonster - need to run the Mod 1.4 version again and leave the time up with validation number.

TheCh3F - Update your post with CPC timing setting for slot #10

gcraw5100 - please use Mod 1.4 version available from Post #1.

A reminder to all new enteries - Read Post#1









Quote:









In the *title bar* of *your* post write up the summary, this is to make it easier to link from Post #1 to your post. See example below:

Quote:

45.653s / Asus A8N-SLi / 3500+ Newcastle @ 2540 Mhz / 2-2-2-5 2T (1:1) / XP-120

Simply ... make life easier for all







copy, paste'n'update it : no title no entry no more discussion required.









Onwards an upwards .. keep them coming.


----------



## TheCh3F

ahh!!! 1T on my time!!! Sorry!!!!
*bows* to ncsa


----------



## deathdispenser

I figured I might as well do the two at the same time this rig being dc and all. And yes I set proc affinity for each core.
Do I need to repost or edit when I get a faster score?
Good Luck to all


----------



## ncsa

Thanks TheCh3F - Updated, and you were there in the top 10 for a good 76 nano secs...

dd - interesting on the dual approach - only one will be posted I assumed the lowest one







- you may also find that you can bring this down by only running one CPU... repost for each run - easiest then


----------



## Remonster

Lol, sorry ncsa, I hope this thread finally is good enough









I forgot to validate on the first pic so the first one is of the CPUZ windows and my actual run, the second pic is the first pic but with the window showing my validation on top of it.









I ALSO forgot to make my specs in the title bar so here they are:

41.047 / MSI 915p/g combo-FR / Intel Pentium 4 530 Prescott @ 3.33GHz / 4-4-4-12 1T / Zalman CNPS7700CU


----------



## hdpwipmonkey




----------



## lohoutlaw

I just can't break that 31 sec mark.







I'm getting closer!

UPDATE:
Adjusted timings a little.
32.219 secs.


----------



## Remonster

Jesus! You AMD guys are raping us Intel guys! LOL! (Soon me and my brother will have our 4400+'s and should be OCing them to about 3GHz (2.8 atleast) and THEN we shall not only beat your scores, but do it while running BF2:SF on the other CPU core LOLLERSKATEARENA!

HAHAHA! Im on my cousin's computer (P4 3.06 Northwood, Intel 845 chipset, 1GB DDR400) and it just ran 57s SuperPI! LOL!


----------



## TheCh3F

is an updated score ok?

OFF TOPIC:// and ncsa, are you managing the "OFFICIAL ATI BENCHMARK COMP"?? Italian Stallion mentioned that you were and I really want my x800gt on that list to pwn some x800xt's


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Remonster*
Jesus! You AMD guys are raping us Intel guys! LOL! (Soon me and my brother will have our 4400+'s and should be OCing them to about 3GHz (2.8 atleast) and THEN we shall not only beat your scores, but do it while running BF2:SF on the other CPU core LOLLERSKATEARENA!

HAHAHA! Im on my cousin's computer (P4 3.06 Northwood, Intel 845 chipset, 1GB DDR400) and it just ran 57s SuperPI! LOL!

If that's considered a raping, then what's this considered?
















http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-10442_7...9.html?tag=btn


----------



## DaGuv

28,328 @ 2977Mhz







(this is better than my old 560J @ 4530Mhz lol)


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaGuv*
28,328 @ 2977Mhz







(this is better than my old 560J @ 4530Mhz lol)



Nice DaGuv, have you tried 275 X 11 yet? Looking at your ram and knowing San Diegos, I'm guessing you'll have an even faster time with a 10X or 11X mult.


----------



## DaGuv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccr64472*
Nice DaGuv, have you tried 275 X 11 yet? Looking at your ram and knowing San Diegos, I'm guessing you'll have an even faster time with a 10X or 11X mult.

I've tried, but I can't hold my timings when I up the HTT unless I run a divider too, but this kills my SuperPI times. At this multiplier I can get good timings (1.5-3-3-4)
I guess I need some GeIL One TCCD to keep good timings at higher HTT/lower multi. Or some BH-5 to get even tighter timings on the 12 multi.


----------



## ncsa

Updated - Nice runs .... keep going down to go up









And Please no I vs A here









For the ATI thread, there is some confusion but we will get it sorted shortly.


----------



## -Jeppe-

new Pi Record for me


----------



## OC Newbie

New record for me but I'm still behind EvilXP 2400... I hope I can break that record before the wknd is over.









-Jeppe- great times on air dude!


----------



## OC Newbie

W00T!!! Finally am able to break EvilXP 2400's time, the system is *not* stable at this speed but it's good enough to pass Super Pi 1M.


----------



## lightsource

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Newbie*
W00T!!! Finally am able to break EvilXP 2400's time, the system is *not* stable at this speed but it's good enough to pass Super Pi 1M.









Congrats!

What are your temps?

What does (UP) mean?


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsource*
Congrats!

What are your temps?

What does (UP) mean?

Thanks bud, took long enough to finally pass Evil, goes to show you what a good overclocker he is.









CPU temps at load are around -30 to -25C, as for UP, I'm not sure it seems all Socket 939 Opterons have that.


----------



## lightsource

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Newbie*
Thanks bud, took long enough to finally pass Evil, goes to show you what a good overclocker he is.









CPU temps at load are around -30 to -25C, as for UP, I'm not sure it seems all Socket 939 Opterons have that.

Holy crap, forgot you were vapor cooling









Did you order a special stepping, or you just ordered an opteron.


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsource*
Holy crap, forgot you were vapor cooling









Did you order a special stepping, or you just ordered an opteron.

I'm using a CABYE stepping, was pure luck I got it. Up here in Canada Opteron's are slim pickings and I was not able to check out the chip before I bought it, I got lucky.


----------



## lightsource

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Newbie*
I'm using a CABYE stepping, was pure luck I got it. Up here in Canada Opteron's are slim pickings and I was not able to check out the chip before I bought it, I got lucky.









Is it REALLY that important what stepping I get? Becuase I really want an opteron, but I don't wanna get the wrong one.


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsource*
Is it REALLY that important what stepping I get? Becuase I really want an opteron, but I don't wanna get the wrong one.









Yes stepping does play a relatively important role. Look for a CABNE, that's suppose to be the best, CABYE is a close second. Not too familiar with the steppings though, I think others in the forum could be of better help.


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Newbie*
Yes stepping does play a relatively important role. Look for a CABNE, that's suppose to be the best, CABYE is a close second. Not too familiar with the steppings though, I think others in the forum could be of better help.

Hey Colin, quick question for you...do you feel 1.7 volts on a San Diego core with phase change cooling with shorten lifespan?


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccr64472*
Hey Colin, quick question for you...do you feel 1.7 volts on a San Diego core with phase change cooling with shorten lifespan?

Yes increasing the voltage will shorten the life of the processor no matter what type of cooling you use because the transistors are not designed to switch with such high voltages, however whether a user would notice it is another question. For instance the Opteron's life might shorten from 10 years to 5 but by that time it wouldn't matter anyway.


----------



## ncsa

That is a great time and very well done...

Yes Evil has shown us what a good OC'er he is and it is not until you try for it to just see that it is not easy to get there... 0.5 secs maynot seem a lot but it is a lot of hard work to shave off.

Excellent stuff and keep them coming...


----------



## lohoutlaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Newbie*
W00T!!! Finally am able to break EvilXP 2400's time, the system is *not* stable at this speed but it's good enough to pass Super Pi 1M.









Wow an AMD at 3.4
Now that rocks.

Great job.


----------



## MADMAX22

well it wont make the top10 but it aint to bad for a dual core (imo)


----------



## ncsa

A new personal best time


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncsa*
A new personal best time











Amazing dude!







I'll see if I can do better but I doubt it, I'm pretty maxed out. Well done ncsa!


----------



## ncsa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Newbie*
Amazing dude!







I'll see if I can do better but I doubt it, I'm pretty maxed out. Well done ncsa!

Thanks and I thought I would give you something to really aim for







.

Another personal best for me









The 23s mark is still up for grabs though


----------



## DataX

Taking 8th place on Intel








(just a note; cpu-z reports my vcore incorrectly, 1.38v atm)


----------



## OC Newbie

Updated, nice time DataX!


----------



## chechenepiphany

The version of cpu-z I was using is from before they added the 939 opty's so it says 940. Obviously that's incorrect since I am using an nf4 939 board.


----------



## Chopes

Hey guys, I am ashamed of this, but I am only at a 3.00 ghz oc.. maybe I can push it a little futher and get a better score, but for now here it is =/

*EDIT: I did some more ocing and I updated the pics with my new results. (27.907 sec)
*


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chopes*
Hey guys, I am ashamed of this, but I am only at a 3.00 ghz oc.. maybe I can push it a little futher and get a better score, but for now here it is =/

*EDIT: I did some more ocing and I updated the pics with my new results. (27.907 sec)
*

Hey Chopes, rerun it with 2 CPU-Z screenies showing your settings or they won't post your times. They're sticklers =P


----------



## subbeh

Here's my Prescott.


----------



## OC Newbie

Guys, notice the _28.438s/Lanparty Ultra-D/Opty 148 CABYE @3025Mhz/2.5-4-4-8 1T(1:1)/Swiftech MCX6400-V_ chechenepiphany has in his title? Please do the same, make my job easier and gives other users more info.









Chopes that is an excellen time, you have nothing to be ashamed of but like sccr64472 said, you need the CPU-Z screen shots as well. Don't forget the title!


----------



## Chopes

I am accually gunna hold off until I get some watercooling, then ill post the one for the books







Im looking for 5 seconds







lol


----------



## Goatrider




----------



## Diwno5862

does that mean im in top 10 cause its pretty sad to see a mobile cpu beat 4gig cpus


----------



## chechenepiphany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saints_cSlover*
does that mean im in top 10 cause its pretty sad to see a mobile cpu beat 4gig cpus









lol, yeah. The pentium m's are really great for this kind of thing. Efficient, and good for clocking.


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saints_cSlover*
does that mean im in top 10 cause its pretty sad to see a mobile cpu beat 4gig cpus









What HSF are you using? Stock?

Updated!


----------



## OC Newbie

Alright as I'm sure you guys noticed, there are a few empty spots because the previous holders did not list all the specs. Let's fill them up, get benchmarking!


----------



## sccr64472

28.781s / MSI Neo4-F/ 3700+ San Diego @ 2919Mhz / 2.5-3-2-7 1T (5:6) / Zalman7700Cu


----------



## lightsource

35.547s / Asus A8V Deluxe / A64 939pin 3200+ Winchester @ 2550MHz / 2.5-4-4-7 2T (5:3) / XP-120


----------



## zerohour

32.641 / DFI NF4 SLI-DR / Opti 148 @ 2.64ghz / 2 3 3 3 7 (9:10) / XP-90C
Will have a better time soon


----------



## bb mods's

24.735s / ASUS P5WD2 Prem / Intel 570J ES @ 5466Ghz / 4-4-4-12 (1:1) / DRYICE


----------



## Crash

Here


----------



## seandoe

Here is mine.


----------



## OC Newbie

Updated, awesome times there guys keep up the good work!


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Newbie*
Updated, awesome times there guys keep up the good work!









You have a Prescott in the AMD section


----------



## OC Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccr64472*
You have a Prescott in the AMD section









Oops!







Thanks dude!

If everyone is posting new scores I might as well too. Can't quite beat ncsa's mark but getting closer.


----------



## zerohour

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Newbie*
Oops!







Thanks dude!

If everyone is posting new scores I might as well too. Can't quite beat ncsa's mark but getting closer.

Hey Newbie, I did some more work last night and got a new score, this chip rocks!!!!


----------



## busa

Best I can get so far with this POS mb...


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zerohour*
Hey Newbie, I did some more work last night and got a new score, this chip rocks!!!!

Nice OC! Why are you running your Geil at 212 mhz?


----------



## zerohour

Sorry to keeping you having to update Newbie, but here:


----------



## mirunit

This is a SuperPI run on my Newcastle System

AMD64 Newcastle 3400+ @ 2.651 | Chaintech Zenith NF3 150 | 2x512 OCZ Platinum Revision 2 (2-2-2-5 1:1) | Venus 12 Cooling w/ AS5


----------



## Pythagoras

Here is my time; I'm hoping to tweak it a little with some new RAM and some more luck!


----------



## Etnies

Intel Pentium 4 640 3.2 @ 4.0| Asus P5P800 PRO ACTIVE| 2x512 Spectek 400mhz | CoolerBox | 600w Gamer

Time: 33.750



UPDATED!


----------



## MADMAX22

best ive gotten on this dual core so far (with 2x1024 sticks)


----------



## OC Newbie

List has been updated!









Etnies please post specs in title of thread as required, look at how everyone else does it.









mirunit your picture doesn't work.


----------



## mirunit

Host went down here it is attached.


----------



## Jack

Well, it's been a while since I've posted here on these forums.. so I thought I'd come back with this:










pay special attention to vcore and core frequency







this chip really rocks









27.719s / DFI LanParty UT NF4 Ultra-D / AMD Opteron 148 @ 2938MHz / 2-2-2-3 1T (180 divider) / Stock cooled


----------



## Goatrider

Claw my way back in there perhaps?


----------



## Zeonic_Warrior

26.828s / DFI LANParty UT NF4 Ultra-D / 3700+ San Diego @ 3138Mhz / 2-2-2-10 1T 166 divider / XP-90C with Vantec Tornado

http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ownage5bl.jpg


----------



## Zeus

28.781s / DFI nF4 SLI-DR / 4000+ San Diego @ 2876Mhz / 2.5-3-3-6 1T (1:1) / XP-90


----------



## MADMAX22

put my new board together and it only let me run 1.5vcore but for some reason 2.7 is still stable and it dropped a sec off of my earlier run at 2.76 with 1.65vcore


----------



## metalman2785

Newark 4000+

229*13 = 2.977 GHZ

1:1 V-Dim- 2.8v @ 2.5-2-3-7

V-Core: 1.47v

Chipset - 1.7v

SP1M = 31.312 seconds

There will be more of this to come


----------



## r3tard

51.875 @ 2.25 ghz OWNAGE! With two sticks of generic ram. Owned.


----------



## Tobuk

new score on post 39

http://www.overclock.net/669472-post39.html


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tobuk*
29.062s / Asus A8N-SLI / AMD 3700+ San Diego @ 3028Mhz / 3-4-4-8 (1:1) / Zalman 9500


















Nice OC Tobuk! You're gonna have to rerun it with 2 CPU-Z pages open for the screenshot, though. They're sticklers for details lol. You're the first person I've seen using the 11X cpu mult on a high OC, Good job!


----------



## muffin

Count me in









EDIT: Bit faster


----------



## FoRmEd

:d


----------



## wowza

Updated my weak time, heh..


----------



## Zeonic_Warrior

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccr64472*

Nice OC Tobuk! You're gonna have to rerun it with 2 CPU-Z pages open for the screenshot, though. They're sticklers for details lol. You're the first person I've seen using the 11X cpu mult on a high OC, Good job!



did you miss mine?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccr64472*

Nice OC Tobuk! You're gonna have to rerun it with 2 CPU-Z pages open for the screenshot, though. They're sticklers for details lol. You're the first person I've seen using the 11X cpu mult on a high OC, Good job!


will do


----------



## bigvaL

Here it is. I'll get a faster time in after I get my new mobo and some DDR2.


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeonic_Warrior*

did you miss mine?


I did, hell of a time bro! That's awesome on air!


----------



## tytlyf




----------



## Tobuk

will update with proper version of Super PI


----------



## MADMAX22

heres my new time- this board oces alot better then my a8vdeluxe did, im only at 1.5vcore in bios, if this darn thing had up to say 1.65 i could do 2.8ghz or higher i think


----------



## Burn

Here's my run.


----------



## OC Newbie

Phew I'm gone for a few days and you guys bust out some awesome times!







List has been updated!

Tobuk you have to run with SuperPi Mod 1.4 that shows validation at the bottom. There is a link to the proper download in the first post.


----------



## jbrown

heres my nto so good run


----------



## Kindredice

Add me pls









31.484 P4 [email protected] 1.49v DDR2-684mhz 4.3.3.8


----------



## blazzer

Here is a screen shot:



I am using the crappiest ram from a Gateway right now, so when i get some G-Skill i will rebench my super pi score.


----------



## Burn

Same rig as last post...


----------



## Tobuk

okay, finally in with all the right stuff, lol.


----------



## wicked skills

This is my time from my other rig. Will see if I could do better once my new psu arrives.


----------



## The_Jester

aww crap

Super PI Result

Needless to say that my laptop doesnt like PI :/ (60 degree's c)


----------



## OC Newbie

List has been updated, if I forgot you it's not personal just send me a friendly reminder PM.


----------



## MADMAX22

check it out my alltime high with this thing (so happy )


----------



## tatted_taz

Finally got stable...will push farther


----------



## OC Newbie

List has been updated. Like the other thread, this will be closed for now and it will reopen when I get back on Feb 3rd.









Keep up the good work though and I expect some awesome times when I get back!


----------



## Crash

1/29/06


----------



## OC Newbie

Back from my vacation, thread opened and ready for business!


----------



## Burn




----------



## tytlyf

Got a new update on air....I doubt I will try again for more..


----------



## Crash

Update


----------



## Aqualan




----------



## Dopin_Nuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualan*











Thats a good cpu overclock...but your ram is killing you, raise the divider. Your ram is PC5300...meaning running a 1:1 divider is underclocking your ram.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

heres mine


----------



## t4ct1c47

My best Super Pie 1.4 Time;

*1MB - 33.047s*

This was done on my current rig - Pentium 4 650 @ 4.0GHZ, 1GB PC3200 RAM @ 470MHz, CL2.5-3-3-8 2T, Asus 915PL


----------



## CrimsonMango

26.484s

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=68355


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Yess 26.985 with thats right 2-2-2-*0* Thanks to a64 Tweaker


----------



## gcraw5100

here


----------



## shortfuse

The fastest i can get was this, hmmm come to think of it this is slow compare to the rest of u. sheesh
Opteron 148/msi neo4 sli.plat/ g.skills ddr550 2.5 4 4 8 1:1/ xp120


----------



## DjLeco

27.790s / ASUS P5WD2 / Intel 630 @ 4611 Mhz / 4-3-2-4 / Skythe Ninja Dual fan.

Hi from Romania!


----------



## SpeedyDX

30.281s / Abit AL8-V / P4 630 @ 4340 MHz / 3-3-3-6 (1:1) / Stock

Pretty impressive with stock cooling, no?

http://static.flickr.com/43/86321511_2abe1ac783_o.jpg


----------



## DjLeco

Yes, nice,but you can try an lower result, with memory at high frequencies,look in my upper post, and try!


----------



## Kindredice

31.578 / P4 [email protected] / MSI I945P / Mushkin ddr2 728mhz 4-3-3-8 / Zalman cnps9500










how in the hell can you guys take 630s to 4.3 4.4 ghz with air?


----------



## Peroxide

1:07.375 / MSI KM4M-L / AMD Athlon XP 2400+ @ 2.0GHz / 2.5-3-3-6 (1:1) / Stock

I got an amazing time. :swearing:


----------



## Aqualan

Is someone going to update the results this year, or is this thread dead?


----------



## Tobuk

Okay, threw the computer outside since it's effing cold here right now! was able to squeeze some more performance out of my memory.







(gotta love those temps on air!!)


----------



## ncsa

Updated...


----------



## PCNerd

Heh, who owns now Crash? Me!!


----------



## Crash

LOL, ....Sigh.... Ill be back in a few


----------



## PCNerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crash*

LOL, ....Sigh.... Ill be back in a few










LOL, don't forget to open the window


----------



## Crash

Do not pass go, do not collect $200 Nerd









In other words you don't OWN me









BTW your screen shot is no good.


----------



## PCNerd

LOL!


----------



## Kindredice

lol


----------



## Crash

Ummm....... You Win. LOL

For Now


----------



## metalman2785

I can get a clean 1M run with 1T timings, still working on getting 1T stable enough for a 32M run. S754 powa !


----------



## SpeedyDX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kindredice*

how in the hell can you guys take 630s to 4.3 4.4 ghz with air?


I have a VERY loud PC







And I live in Canada! Whoo! I'm going to try and see if I can push it to 4.5 in a couple weeks.


----------



## dangerousHobo

here is the best I've been able to do so far.


----------



## StormX2

got my machine only to 32 seconds

dont have a screenshot of it though\\

3700 + @ 2.445
still trying to figure out my mobos OC'ing


----------



## Compfreak

heres mine


----------



## Remonster

31.609 seconds OCed to 4.2GHz with my RAM at DDR2 560 with 3-4-4-8 timings....


----------



## bb mods's

here ya go, Beat that.


----------



## Remonster

bb mods what is your overclock at? We have the same CPU and my RAM is running faster....(560MHz) so why is your Pi time better? lol. Also what RAM timings are you running?

EDIT/// never mind, I see you have posted pics....6.8GHz? I don't even know what to think...and what the hell is
"Cooling
Air/water/phase/Dice/LN2"???


----------



## bb mods's

click the picture, every bit of info is in there. My "cooling" is what i have on hand to OC with..... LiquedNitrogen and dryice is what i like to run.


----------



## Remonster

lol, nice.

Edit/// OH Dice means Dry Ice, I thought you meant dice as in the thing you roll.....im an idiot sorry.


----------



## Evolutionsentra

28.359s / Asus A8N-SLi-Premium / 3200+ Venice @ 3117 Mhz / 2.5-4-3-5 2T (1:1) / Prometeia Mach II


----------



## pauldovi

Better score posted.


----------



## Loki

27.516s / DFI Ultra-D/ 3700+ San Diego @ 3010Mhz / 2.5-4-3-5 1T (1:1) / TTBT


----------



## pauldovi

New score posted.


----------



## pauldovi

Will 64bit XP Pro give better time then 32bit XP Pro?


----------



## pauldovi

I finally went and ran it on mod 1.4, instead of 1.5! This time I did it with 2GB of RAM!


----------



## cupholder2.0

Hi Im new. Please get me up there


















This is done on a Intel motherboard.


----------



## ncsa

Updated - some great times coming from the Intel rigs...

Keep on going up


----------



## cupholder2.0

Thanks, my latest PI 1 M is 25.9 sec, I will get it posted soon. Im trying to get a little lower







.


----------



## Kris88

wut test do you click in prime 95 for the thing you guys do


----------



## The_Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pauldovi*

Will 64bit XP Pro give better time then 32bit XP Pro?


Not unless SuperPi has been optimised for 64bit.


----------



## Kris88

meh slow
oh well

cant wait till i get that g.skill!


----------



## ncsa

This is the Super Pi 1M Thread, Prime is for stability testing... Pi is to see how well you have tuned your rig for speed.. much like an F-1 car always on the edge.

Start a new thread for your Prime Qs..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kris88*

wut test do you click in prime 95 for the thing you guys do


----------



## before

*24.234s* DFI nF4 Ultra-D / FX-55 @ 3432 MHz / 1.5-2-2-0 1T (1:1) / Cascade


----------



## harvs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedyDX*

30.281s / Abit AL8-V / P4 630 @ 4340 MHz / 3-3-3-6 (1:1) / Stock

Pretty impressive with stock cooling, no?

http://static.flickr.com/43/86321511_2abe1ac783_o.jpg


Nice one mate!

SpeedyDX, if you don't mind me asking a few questions (i'm considering getting the abit AL8)

1.Did you get into any tricky situations when overclocking the 630 to 4.3++
2.What speeds do you run usually? 4.0? Was it stable above 4.0?

Thanks mate!


----------



## muffin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *before*

*24.234s* DFI nF4 Ultra-D / FX-55 @ 3432 MHz / 1.5-2-2-0 1T (1:1) / Cascade


----------



## noxious89123

I wont bother showing proof of my time, because its not worth putting on the list.

37s+ / P5GD1-FM / P4 650 @3400 / 3-3-3-8 1:1 / stock


----------



## before

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muffin*











Thank you very much... I'll go for a better clock tomorrow, but actually the chip won't run any bench over 3450MHz. However, it posts into windows at [email protected]; I guess something is blocking somewhere.


----------



## Namrac

27.672s / DFI UT nF4 Ultra-D / 3700+ SD @ 3070MHz / 2-2-2-3 1T (5:6) / Big Typhoon

Finally broke 28 seconds


----------



## Aqualan

30.625


----------



## pauldovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualan*

30.625











You have PC6400! Tighten those timings up and get 1:1 and your time will get a lot better.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*

27.672s / DFI UT nF4 Ultra-D / 3700+ SD @ 3070MHz / 2-2-2-3 1T (5:6) / Big Typhoon

Finally broke 28 seconds










New time, 27.672 instead of 27.797.









Off topic - I am officialy 1337. Post #1,337.


----------



## dangerousHobo

New best for me. 27.375

Going to try for 26.5ish tomorrow night.


----------



## before

*23.875s* / DFI UT nF4 Ultra-D / Opteron 146 @ 3505MHz / 1.5-2-2-0 1T (7:5) / Cascade


----------



## ncsa

Roll Up... Roll Up ... Crank up that OC and come Enter your fastest Pi1M times.

NB. Do remember to post correctly as per Post one - use the Title field









And an Excellent Run there before - No.1 AMD well done.


----------



## Namrac

*26.859s/DFI Lanparty Ultra-D/3700+ SD @ 3100MHz/1.5-2-2-2 1T 5:6*

Woo! New low time! Under 27s!!!


----------



## before

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*

Roll Up... Roll Up ... Crank up that OC and come Enter your fastest Pi1M times.

NB. Do remember to post correctly as per Post one - use the Title field









*And an Excellent Run there before - No.1 AMD well done.*










Thank you!







I hope to improve it with a FX-57 0516WPMW, 0522XPMW or 0530APMW. I'm not sure about the stepping but it must be benchable @-100Â°C under cascade.

@Namrac: Nice time for this clock


----------



## Namrac

Thanks.







Took about an hour of tweaking my RAM to get the best time I could.


----------



## Ross_uk

28.703 / Asrock dual sata / AMD Opteron 146 @ 3.0Ghz / 2.5-2-2-8 (CPU:15) / Air(thermal take silent boost
not tweeked at all


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

new time


----------



## Aqualan




----------



## Whodie




----------



## Sam The Overclocker

This is a nice, small OC with my 3700. I don't want to intimidate anyone, so I won't post its best time







.


----------



## pauldovi

Heh, that is my new Dell labtop, all stock, with nothing changed. I didn't even shut down all the services and such!


----------



## The_Jester

Here's Mine


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Whodie*











You need to use the 1.4 mod. See the first post in the thread.


----------



## shadowmelder

29.969s / MSI K8N NeoF / 4000+ San Diego @ 2805MHz / 3-3-2-8 1T (1:1) / SI-120


----------



## Aqualan

I updated MY previous post/best #121. I now have broken 28 seconds. WOOT! 27.968


----------



## ncsa

Valid Posts have been Update.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

i have a feeling i have a bit more to go on this setup....


----------



## waqasr

33.500, 2.6ghz 3200, 2-2-2-5 1T, 9/10 divider


----------



## euphoricmix

Not that impressive, but decent enough to post.


----------



## shadowmelder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *euphoricmix*

Not that impressive, but decent enough to post.


 How can you say that 27.xx seconds at 3.0 GHz isn't that impressive? Sure maybe not compared to those with those at higher clocks/lower temps but it's still awesome. I wish mine went to 3.0 GHz.


----------



## C-bro

32.906s / Asus A8N-e / A64 3000+ Venice @ 2.60 Ghz / 3-3-3-7 1T(5:6) / Stock


----------



## Aqualan

Pushed it a little further,


----------



## dangerousHobo

27.235s / AMD 3700+ @ 3063mhz / DDR470 @ 1.5-2-2-0 / DFI nf4 Ultra-D


----------



## timmay7

Crappy time, just gettin myself a place in the list while i do some initial testing and optimizing.. gonna get past this goddamn 2.5ghz barrier.


----------



## The_Jester

Just updated it. I broke the 31s mark by tightening my timings. 100% stable


----------



## before

EDIT: OUTDATED RESULT

*22.272s* / DFI UT nF4 Ultra-D / FX-57 @ 3802MHz / 2-2-2-3 1T (1:1) / Cascade










I'll improve it as soon as possible!


----------



## ncsa

Another Excellent Run - Great work there before









Quote:



Originally Posted by *before*

*22.272s* / DFI UT nF4 Ultra-D / FX-57 @ 3802MHz / 2-2-2-3 1T (1:1) / Cascade

I'll improve it as soon as possible!


----------



## before

Thank you very much ncsa!

Actually, with RAM clock higher than HTT, I could take place into the 21s... (I can't improve HTT over ~ 240 at -50°C because of .... cold-bug!)


----------



## before

*21.992s* / DFI UT nF4 Ultra-D / FX-57 @ 3796MHz / 2-2-2-3 1T (4:5) / Cascade










Improved! Higher RAM clock really helps!


----------



## Namrac

That BH-5 is crazy... I'm lucky if mine makes it much past 260.


----------



## noxious89123

40.734s / Asus P5GD1-FM / Pentium 4 650 @ 3.4Ghz / 2.5-3-3-6 1T (1:1) / Stock

Damn, my times suck. On SuperPI v2.0 i got 39, but i ran 1.4 twice and couldn't break 40. That seems about the avergage time for my CPU. You can see why i get poor benchy scores. bottlenecks my 7900GT like a *****.

EDIT: Got a better pic










NOTE: The reason Prime is running is that when superPI stops the EIST kicks in a drops my speed down to 2.8 from 3.4 So i used prime to make CPUz to show accurate data.


----------



## before

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*

That BH-5 is crazy... I'm lucky if mine makes it much past 260.


They can run Spi1M up to 283MHz 1.5-2-2-0


----------



## The_Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *before*

They can run Spi1M up to 283MHz 1.5-2-2-0



























I hope you get paid for doing this stuff by AMD


----------



## edubai

here is my overclock


----------



## The_Jester

You have to follow the rules otherwise your post will be ignored

http://www.overclock.net/653321-post1.html


----------



## hdpwipmonkey




----------



## Erind

here is my time 








here is the link
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1...i/superpie.jpg


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

pic says 3.2v but i was only using 1.55vcore

anyways this was my highest OC and it was running at 58C full load I tried for 4.45 and 4.5ghz to no avail I even increased volts but i think I need H20 to go any higher...


----------



## Remonster

Why am I not on the list yet? I submitted mine a long time ago....its post #86 in this very thread...


----------



## The Pook

My computer is slow. =( 42 seconds with pretty tight RAM and a mild OC on my processor. Can go higher, but my RAM tops at 208Mhz with those timings. My processor tops at 2.7Ghz, too. I'll try tweaking it a bit and see. =\\


----------



## Retrospekt

Cant wait till "before" gets his 4.2ghz fx-57 here.


----------



## The Pook

He already posted a few pages back. =)


----------



## Remonster

Yeah, check the benchies, if I remember he's in the 19s grouping, and he's all alone there to boot


----------



## euphoricmix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remonster*

Why am I not on the list yet? I submitted mine a long time ago....its post #86 in this very thread...


Probably at the time you were not a top ten for Intel, and since then there was a major overhaul on the server and all the attached images were lost. ncsa only restructured this thread a few weeks back, and if you want on the list you will just have to submit a new time I am afraid.


----------



## harvs

Here's my signature rig's Super Pi Score.


----------



## Chozart

See screenshot


----------



## Remonster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *euphoricmix*

Probably at the time you were not a top ten for Intel, and since then there was a major overhaul on the server and all the attached images were lost. ncsa only restructured this thread a few weeks back, and if you want on the list you will just have to submit a new time I am afraid.


Nah, I think I was like #5 or 6 or something, maybe I was forgotten!


----------



## pauldovi




----------



## Remonster

Im reposting mine because Im still not on the list...

31.609 seconds OCed to 4.2GHz with my RAM at DDR2 560 with 3-4-4-8 timings....


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

*new faster time*


----------



## Chozart

Nice one hdpwipmonkey







Second place for you!


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

thx!


----------



## Namrac

Dang, that pushes me out of the Top 10! Gotta get a faster time now...


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

Intel in the top 2 slots. NICE!!!


----------



## Namrac

before's got one run that's under 22 seconds, I think... I dunno why he hasn't posted it yet.


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

*New Faster Time. This is about it with this setup.*


----------



## Remonster

Am I still not updated onto the list? Why! Do you hate me? lol.


----------



## bradleyl20




----------



## 70Kb Of Power

31.938s / Asus A8N-SLI Prem. / 4000+ San Diego @ 2854 MHz / 2.5-3-3-7 (1.5:1) / Thermaltake Blue Orb II

Attachment 26365


----------



## Sixkiller




----------



## ThaWaxShop




----------



## hdpwipmonkey

update! update! update!

Can we get an update?


----------



## KSIMP88

35.531s - Athlon 64 3200+ LBBLE @ 2600MHz
OCZ EL and ELPE Dual Channel 216.7MHz 2-4-4-12 2.7v
Biostar Tforce6100-939


----------



## The_Jester

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
35.531s - Athlon 64 3200+ LBBLE @ 2600MHz
OCZ EL and ELPE Dual Channel 216.7MHz 2-4-4-12 2.7v
Biostar Tforce6100-939

Set the priority to realtime - that'll cut that time down to what it should be


----------



## KSIMP88

35.000s / Biostar Tforce6100-939 / 3200 Venice @ 2600 Mhz / 2.5-4-4-12-2T / STOCK
Time to tweak the RAM.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
35.000s / Biostar Tforce6100-939 / 3200 Venice @ 2600 Mhz / 2.5-4-4-12-2T / STOCK
Time to tweak the RAM.

yea def time to tweak the ram it should run 2.5-4-4-8 1T easy


----------



## KSIMP88

33.954s / Biostar Tforce6100-939 / 3200 Venice @ 2690 Mhz / 2-2-2-5-1T / STOCK


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

here's mine...LOL








That's with about 35 processes running


----------



## dek-

My first overclocked rig


----------



## Wheezy Baby

I got ~36 seconds.... i cant get much lower prolly because of my crappy ass RAM... :/


----------



## m|dg3t

I'll be sure to beat that soon, especially when I stop all my memory hogging applications. Gotcha Wheezy


----------



## ThaWaxShop

New score just a LIL better


----------



## MBkilla

5WD2-E Prem / PD 920 @ 4620 Mhz / 5-6-6-18 (1:1) / TT Big Typhoon


----------



## clacker

Yea!


----------



## Negotiator




----------



## decompiled

33.781s / MSI Diamond Plus / X24400 Toledo @ 2480 Mhz / 2-2-2-5 2T (5:6) / AMD Stock

Oops... I meant to change the 1:1 in the topic but I fail! It's really 5/6

EDIT***

32.656s / MSI Diamond Plus / X24400 Toledo @ 2520 Mhz / 2.5-3-3-6 (1







/ AMD Stock


----------



## gtpuser

I just put version 1.5 on and it was harder then heck to break into 27 seconds, I used to be able to do 27 easily on one of the older versions. Anyways I have a picture attached.

That time is at 4.65 Ghz also.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Thought I'd do better than that


----------



## rustynator

I have been waiting for the opportunity to make my first SPi 1M post so here it is:

25.703s / DFI nF4 SLi-DR / 3700+ SD (KACAE 0602GPMW) @ 3230 Mhz / 3-3-3-8 1T (1:1) / Big Typhoon










Just one question though....what it the point of putting the 1:1 unless you know the multiplier and HTT/FSB?


----------



## Renegade5399

34.453s / Asus P4P800SE / P4 3.2E @ 4000 Mhz / 3-4-4-8 1T (1:1) / Custom Water


----------



## jmal

27.906/Asus A8n-SLI Prem/FX57 @ 3136mhz/2.5-3-3-5 1T (1:1)/ Big Typhon


----------



## gtpuser

27.968 Seconds/ Gigabyte GA-G1975x Turbo
Pentium D 930 @ 4.65 Ghz
Memory Timings: 4-4-4-8 4:5
Big Typhoon w/Silverstone FM121


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

A little overnight tweakage to get me on the first page...with a 256MB stick







!


----------



## danm

29.375 / Gigabyte GA-K8NXP-SLI / 3700+ SD @ 3008 Mhz / 3-4-4-8 1T (1:1)/ Custom Water


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

My Newcastle rig...LOL...still runnin'


----------



## 3xtr3m3

No stability test yet but this is what i got...


----------



## m|dg3t

Brought it down by .5







-- Just wait till I get better cooling









EDIT: Doh







Sorry, I forgot to click memory on one of the CPUz tabs


----------



## dek-

Here is an update. Went from 29.344s to 28.516 by goin from 2.9 to 3.0. Not bad for a rookie


----------



## accskyman

WOW, I just ran a 29.813 1m, my 3700 sandy @ 2805mhz 1:1w ram 255x11, 2.5-3-3-4 1t. It seems RAS affects calculations a lot. The only time I've gotten below that score was with a suicide 2.92ghz run.


----------



## The Pook

36.203s / Biostar TForce 6100 S939 / AMD 64 3000+ @ 2.627Ghz / 2.5-3-3-6 1T 150Mhz Divider / Stock Cooling

Did a little bit (more) of tweaking.


----------



## accskyman

Just beat what I posted earlier.


----------



## Remonster

I was ignored like 5 times in the old thread, so here's to me getting into the list this time...
http://www.overclock.net/981013-post162.html
^ Link to my post complete with picture from the last 1M thread.


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

here you go @ 180x20... It can get 36.5 but I couldn't get it to do it tonight.

My athlon 2.4 could get 37... heh, how high a P4 must be to achieve greatness.


----------



## JPM

25.953 / P5WD2 P / Presler 950 @ 5Ghz / 4 3 4 8 (2:3) / Watercooling


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

Woot.


----------



## JacKz5o

36.328 / DFI Ultra-D / Toledo 3800 X2 @ 2.4GHz / 2-3-2-6 1T (5:6) / Stock HSF


----------



## frupert

27.938s / DFI Ultra-D / Opteron 144 @ 2976 / 2-2-2-5 1T / Thermaltake BigWater 735


----------



## MBkilla

28.156 5WD2-E Prem / PD 920 @ 4724 Mhz / 5-6-6-18 (4:5) / TT Big Typhoon

What do you do in a tye


----------



## ColdTriton

38.578/Gigabyte K8NE NF4-4x /Sempron 3100+ @ 2502Mhz/ 3-3-3-8 1T (2:1.66) /Modded Thermaltake








Not bad for a sempy.... tho', I swear that mod makes me lose nearly a second...lol

Ima see if I can tweak a bit and do a lil better


----------



## decompiled

32.390s / MSI Diamond Plus / X24400 Toledo @ 2600 Mhz / 2.5-3-3-5 / AMD Stock

I made another run and trimmed 300ms!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

This is with [email protected] running, my ZA, Ide Gaurdian,my Linksys,and a shot of all the services running...I want REAL WORLD Super PI scores not the turned off everything ones...WHO PWNS THEN?!!!!


----------



## Aqualan

*26.906s*









Before you comment, I tried a 1:1 ratio, and recieved better scores at a 3:4 ratio.


----------



## sladesurfer

*Here's Mine*


----------



## OCZedd

one of my school's computer (probably one of the best in the school)

















lol!


----------



## nuclearjock

Asus stack cool + 65 nm = really COOL!!
32C full load with stock air.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Updated







PPL Lets see some 32m times HERE


----------



## Aqualan

26.594s


----------



## dangerousHobo

Also included one from Linux.
Same stats as in title, but 21.905s. Gotta love the speed of linux.


----------



## ckp64

33.688s










The cpu-z voltage reading is incorrect; the actual value is 1.55V.


----------



## tylerand

I realize you must all be jelliouse of my uber times but here they are. Now dont come robbing my house for my equally uber pc.


----------



## tylerand

This is my great accomplishment for the day!! With a simple overclock to 3.0Ghz and some bios tweaking i got below 2m!! Now im on my way to try 1m 30s!!


----------



## rippon




----------



## Fusion Racing

sorry its CBId and CPU-Z, opening 2 CPU-Z's made some of the stuff go weird


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rippon*


I noticed that Linux makes a huge impact on memory as well WAX...
You should see how much faster your avatar is on my Mandriva Box







!!!


----------



## idi

im in!


----------



## Namrac

Woo! I wonder if I can break 20 seconds if I go to my 3.1 Ghz suicide speed.


----------



## SGCWill

Maybe it's me but do my scores suck









Do I tighten the timing or increase the clock? i can't do both otherwise it seems to crash and I don't know much about timings


----------



## billbartuska

26.906

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=111428


----------



## billbartuska

26.719

Can I submit the above, a faster score, after I submitted a 26.916?

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=111539


----------



## Chopes

Here ya go:



Whaddya think?


----------



## pinKYZ

lol^^


----------



## Renegade5399

My new build running a 2GB GSkill kit.


----------



## pauldovi




----------



## Mikey122687

15 Secs

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3.4Ghz/ Asus P5W DH Deluxe / Corsair XMS2 PC6400


----------



## jNSKkK

*34.672* / ASUS A8N-SLI SE / 3700+ @ 2809 Mhz / 3-3-3-8 1T / Freezer 64 Pro










(G.Skill is out for repair ATM)

..When I get my BT VX and my RAM back and get this beast to 3.2 Ghz







I'll report back then!


----------



## Renegade5399

w00t! I keep tweakin and the times just get better.


----------



## Renegade5399

Got better times with a drop in voltage.


----------



## Renegade5399

And here we are at 3.0.


----------



## Mikey122687

sigh...."follow rule #1". Happy?


----------



## Renegade5399

Mem tweaks.


----------



## Renegade5399

I will break into the 27's...


----------



## Renegade5399

Good idea, because I did it. I love my DFI. Mem tweaks galore.

Still playing...


----------



## Renegade5399

OK, done for today. Thanks Wax.


----------



## lohoutlaw

I'm sorry








But i was going threw the top scores checking out peoples scores and i clicked mine to just see what a swell job i did back in the day of air cooling.
Now i clicked on my highlighted score and it and took me to the main O/C.net home page instead of my 1M score.
The proper link should be this below:
http://www.overclock.net/607302-post38.html

Sorry


----------



## cokker

W00T! Man im so chuffed over this score!!!


----------



## firefox is awesome

1 minute 20 seconds/Celeron D 341 90nm Prescott OCed to 3.5 533MHz FSB 256kb L2 Cache/Abit SG-80/2.5-3-3-7 512 Generic 4:3/Masscool, worse than stock, seriously.


----------



## timmay7

Doh, couldnt fit everything in the title:

AMD 3200+ Venice 939 LBBLE E3 @2490mhz/ MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum/ 2.5-3-3-8 1T (6:5 166)/ Gigabyte w/c

Move me over to the 34secs ^^ (yes i know my time sucks but so does my RAM and MOBO and STEPPING and EVERYTHING







)


----------



## born2killU

Here you go


----------



## mirunit

E6400 @ 3.1ghz | 19.016s superPI 1m


----------



## steve!!




----------



## pauldovi




----------



## Inquisitor

16.844 C2D E6300 @ 3402.1 Mhz/Gigabyte DS3/2x512 G.skill HZ @ 486/Stock

Clocking the conroe out of the box. 


*edit* Paul, are you joking me, clock that back down, I want the 16sec section.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

New time....


----------



## Mootsfox

This is my Intel showing how Intels used to run before all this core 2 business.


----------



## Blade

My score.......


----------



## Villainstone

Not the best or the worst lol.


----------



## lightsource




----------



## mirunit

Well here it is agian E6400 @ 3.1ghz | 19.016s superPI 1m

Pictures attached below


----------



## dangerousHobo

I want to see a Core 2 Duo and Linux. 7-8 seconds lol.


----------



## zerohour

27.344 / Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 / Core 2 Duo E6400 @ 2.13 (stock) / 3-3-3-9 1T (1:1) / TTBT @ 110CFM


----------



## Sdumper

I will continue my OC on air tonight and Phase over the weekend so my score should get a little better


----------



## mirunit

Fixed now.

19.297 / DGigabyte DS3 / E6400 @ 3080 Mhz / 5-5-5-15 1:1 G.Skill ZX/ Zalman 9500LED

see attachment.


----------



## Sdumper

Ok here is 14 secs Ill try to OC a little more tonight but I am using a stock cooler and a 400watt psu until I breakdown my Opty to swap PSU's.


----------



## Blade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaWaxShop*

Updated!

mirunit,Mootsfox and Blade... Read the first post in this thread and update your posts acordingly


Oops here it is the right way,


----------



## zerohour

18.484 / DGigabyte DS3 / E6400 @ 3160 Mhz / 4-4-4-8 (1:1) 1T / TTBT @ 110CFM


----------



## Sdumper

Ok this was the best time for me on stock air...it will run 3.8 but its too hot and performance suffers.


----------



## systemaxd

Heres my score i still got more tweaking to do on this cpu and memory timings so i hope to get up to 3.7ghz but for now heres my score.








must have been tired when i posted this score 
14.719sec/asus p5w dh deluxe/E6600 @ 3.469ghz/ 4-4-4-12 1:1 ratio/ water cooling apogie
hope this is sutable


----------



## MADMAX22

heres the best with this guy, running my ram at ddr400 took nearly 2 seconds off my time, i have since switched to a 2t cr but it only took a little less then 1/2 second off my time


----------



## Zeus

29.750 / DFI SLI-DR / SD 4000 @ 2800Mhz / 2.5-3-3-6 1T (5:6) / XP-90

Here's my poor time


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Updated









Seems some of you miss ONE rule to make this easy on me...

Quote:

*NOTES:*

A member can post only their single fastest time for each CPU type (Intel/AMD) this will allow more members to be in the top list.
When you first startup Pi please ensure that you resize the Window down to allow clear view of all loops and the final finish time / validation number.
*In the title bar of your post write up the summary, this is to make it easier to link from Post #1 to your post. See example below:*

Quote:

24.891 / DFI SLI-DR / Opty 148 @ 3388 Mhz / 3-4-3-0 1T (5:6)/ Mach II

Also include other system specs that maybe helpful to other members if they are not in your profile.
Any posts that do not adhere to these rules will not be posted!
So step up to the challenge and Good Luck
Scott,Blade and systemaxd update your scores accordingly so i can put them in


----------



## Goatfin1




----------



## Inquisitor




----------



## ckp64

ckp64 19.454s / Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 / E6300 @ 2.94ghz / 4-4-4-10 (1:1) G.Skill HZ / BT


----------



## Sdumper

This should be the new high for the moment...


----------



## Goose

Here's my current stock air cooled effort, I'm reasonably pleased! No adjustments to anything apart from the clock...


----------



## Sdumper

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...rrived-24.html

See post 231...


----------



## zerohour

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sdumper*

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...rrived-24.html

See post 231...


4.1 on phase, nice work.

I am really starting to wonder what my E6400 could do on phase, considering 3.8ghz on air was pretty easy. Maybe I shouldn't have sold my Prommy to Jrabb









Anyway:
15.75 / Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 / E6400 @ 3.8ghz / 4-4-4-9 (1:1)Team Xtreme DDR2 667/ TTBT


----------



## Sdumper

Ok Wax post this score I dont think I will be going much higher until I upgrade the Phase as we discussed


----------



## Sdumper

Never mind I am about to post 12.141...

Sorry for so many posts but I think this is probably going to be it unless the 10k pot works or I change mobos









4.210ghz


----------



## busa

First try at pi with the new Conroe


----------



## systemaxd

Got a new update on my score and sorry steve need to try harder







tryed for 425fsb at 1.58vcore but locked up once windows loaded.

asus p5w dh deluxe/E6600 @ 3.780ghz/ 5-5-5-15 1:1 ratio/ water cooling


----------



## Bimmer520

Here are my 13sec run. The 350W PSU is crapping out if I go higher on the voltage. I think this will do for now








Edit: The PSU is not the limitation I think, but it won't boot into windows at 3.9GHz even if I use 1.70V, that is the max. voltage of this board.


----------



## Sdumper

12.125 I cant get 11s stable long enough for a screen shot so this is only a 4.21ghz oc but it has tighter ram time


----------



## Chozart

First run


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Here's mine. It's not ground-breaking by Conroe standards, but it's much better than my 4GHz P4 Prescott's 34 seconds







.

Turns out this board has a weak memory sub-system that's holding my RAM and overall o/c back







. Hopefully future BIOS updates will help







.

Highly-Annoyed


----------



## sladesurfer

Here's mine


----------



## pinKYZ

:d


----------



## Fatal05

Not too bad considering how mild my OC is.


----------



## cujo95

My first build and overclock


----------



## KoSoVaR

Hereee we go :-D


----------



## ncsa

Extra Cache required .... better RAM too


----------



## cgrado

hehe, SO low. i just want to be recognized.


----------



## luckii

*30.750s / Biostar Tforce 6100-939 / 3700+ @ 2750 Mhz / 2.5-4-3-8 [1:1] / Artic Freezer 64*


----------



## markuk3

These are my new ones from the new build


----------



## mtuccio

13.375 / ASUS P5B Deluxe/ E6600 @ 3825 Mhz / 4-4-3-8 / Water


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Heres my first stab guys


----------



## ThaWaxShop




----------



## decompiled

31.938s / MSI Diamond Plus / X24400 Toledo @ 2748 Mhz / 3-3-3-8 2T / AMD Stock

Finally cracked the 32second mark with my rig =)


----------



## decompiled

Well.... I just beat my old record of 35 seconds ago!!! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## mtuccio

I Bettered Myself on this on a bit.


----------



## FlaKing

Though I'd try it out.


----------



## danm

Heres my first atempt after a bit of playing








Probably doesnt help that im running Vista RC1 + Objectdock


----------



## ncsa

532x8 ... an inital run on the chip...

Great MB's


----------



## t4ct1c47

15.297s/Asus P5W DH Deluxe/E6600 @ 3.33/XMS2 PC6400 @ 925MHz 5-5-5-18/Freezer 7 Pro


----------



## nuclearjock

New build. How come Si Sandra 2005 won't run on this rig???


----------



## Sdumper

This is with my newly arrived e6600 and a Big Typhoon not phase...Scores are ok but not great...


----------



## Sdumper

Another e6600 superPi

Quote:

Thats gonna be a nice overclocker lol. Wanna trade lol
You might be right...maybe i should try it under phase...


----------



## Sdumper

Hey Wax this is my best run on air







I am definetly going to try this on Phase...


----------



## Unknownm

Lol, Yes. My Motherboard is limited to PCI/AGP speeds, there runing 36/71

My Samsung TCCC ram is runing @ 2.5V @ 2.5-4-4-6 1T, CPU is runing @ 1.4V @ 220Fsbs


----------



## ncsa

Thread has been cleaned up ... 15 pages with no results... please keep discussion to other threads or PMs


----------



## narfman0

14.328s / Asus P5b Deluxe / E6600 @ 3.61/ Corsair @ 5-5-5-15/ Stock Intel air, baby










Kinda large and mishapen..err... thumbnail anyone?


----------



## cisf0rcalvin

16.696 secs @ E6600 3.08 Ghz x8 multi / P5W-dh deluxe/ 5-6-6-18 @ 385 / tt bigwater 734


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

don't know how to do a screenshot, but I got a 35.24... Please PM me if you have any suggestions on how to speed it up.


----------



## cgrado

justp press the "prt scr/sys rq" button, the paste it into any thing.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

My Newest


----------



## Sdumper

Did I mention that its pretty darn stable


----------



## Sdumper

Sorry but here we go again and the new high:

NCSA your turn


----------



## Sdumper

It looks like this puppy still has legs







heres another high...


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Great Scott remember when youir done playing (since your only alowed one best per rig) edit the title bar and get a shot of your mem tab in CPUZ also


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaWaxShop*

Great Scott remember when youir done playing (since your only alowed one best per rig) edit the title bar and get a shot of your mem tab in CPUZ also











LoL sorry David








Can you leave my e6700 score...man this things agile much faster than I expected and im still using my old mobo...


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Yes your 6700 and 6600 score will stay as they are different systems (technically) But only one 6800,6700 and 6600 high can stay up


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaWaxShop*

Yes your 6700 and 6600 score will stay as they are different systems (technically) But only one 6800,6700 and 6600 high can stay up



Cool man...im going to try for 4400 and then hit the sack...

If I dont post back heres a full shot.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Your in


----------



## Sdumper

mem shot


----------



## Sdumper

I will try for higher tomorrow its getting a little late...great chip


----------



## ncsa

Here is another easy one for you to jump over ...

And do come and play in the Pi32M too, there's plenty of room.


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncsa*
Here is another easy one for you to jump over ...

And do come and play in the Pi32M too, there's plenty of room.









LoL I wouldnt consider this easy to jump over but I do think I might have a shot of getting close







I might need to stress my ram a bit to hit that but i'll give it the old college try...my mobo arrives tomorrow 10/5 and thats where im expecting big gains...

BTW: Pi32M can you send me the link? Have you tried 3dMarks yet?


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Link is in my sig


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaWaxShop*
Link is in my sig









I'll see what I can do tonight I am just starting to work with the chip and heats a problem meaning that I wasnt very methodical in my mounting last night. These homemade gaskets are a pain in the butt. NCSA let me knowwhat batch number your chip is...I wouldnt want to chase after an engineering sample


----------



## ThaWaxShop

HAHA super pi in Kubuntu 64bit









Conroe 3.4


----------



## ncsa

X6800 now at 4.5GHz!!

So here is one for you to help stretch those legs of that new MB ... I am sure you will make it


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*

X6800 now at 4.5GHz!!

So here is one for you to help stretch those legs of that new MB ... I am sure you will make it










I seriously doubt I will be able to hit 4.5ghz. I cant go higher than 4433 without clockgen even at 1.68 vCore. So for now Ill have to settle for second...until someone bumps me









Have you tried 3DMark benches at that speed?


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Scott run superpi in linux lol. Look at my score..11.172 @ 3.4


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaWaxShop*

Linux superpi is in a seperate catagory. so your ok



I just hope it can deliver the temps he thinks it can. Maybe -50c will help me catch NCSA


----------



## Sdumper

this one is just a small tad better


----------



## Sdumper

4.5 ghz ram was holding me way back


----------



## Sdumper

NCSA maybe some better ram will help me...


----------



## Sdumper

NCSA at least im getting a little closer to you...


----------



## Sdumper

Ok NCSA this should be an easy bump for you


----------



## ncsa

Well done ...







Glad to see you looked at your ram ... always happy with suggestions.. will let you rack some more up as I am away from the Vapo for a while, but I will be back and with a few Mods too


----------



## tuchan

Looks like a battle brewing here







This is great!


----------



## Sdumper

Sounds good I will have my customized Mach II back from Jinu117 soon and then I should have some extremely nice temps









All that said I need to purchase some mac daddy ram...i didnt realize that my g.skill would ever reach a point where it was holding me back but at 4.5ghz its becomming a problem...


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

4.5ghz is becoming a problem
ROFL....seriously dumper! I hope you make 4.66!!

Heres mine w/ pics. Got 14.9....








Attachment 32899
Attachment 32901
Attachment 32902

Im in the process of "tuning" for the benchmark competetion.







I still have to DL 3d 01' and 03', from my scores in 05' and 06', it looks like I will be in the high 20's on the chart.....Not bad for only single gpu.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fastpi1dp4.jpg


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
Heres mine w/ pics. Got 14.9....








Attachment 32899
Attachment 32901
Attachment 32902

Im in the process of "tuning" for the benchmark competetion.







I still have to DL 3d 01' and 03', from my scores in 05' and 06', it looks like I will be in the high 20's on the chart.....Not bad for only single gpu.


Not bad at all


----------



## MjrTom

31.000secs /DFI nF4 SLi-D/3700+ Sandiego @ 2.750GHz/ BH-5 @ 500MHz 2-2-2-5 (1T) 1:1

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/2_750.PNG


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Updated


----------



## dangerousHobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaWaxShop*
HAHA super pi in Kubuntu 64bit









Conroe 3.4









LOL!








Nice. Linux and Conroe all the way.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Lol ill try again tonight i was running a live cd at the time and i have a new cooler coming


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Newest so far on the new cooler. Im gonna tweak the ram maybe.


----------



## cgrado

3.8 on AIR? wow. awesome chips, awesome cooler. keep it up. wonder if you can get near those phase boys? (men?)


----------



## CL3P20

Here are updated pics of my new time 14.3sec for 1m Pi. I cannot get windows to load @ 3.66ghz, I need to drop a few degrees in my temp.\\
Attachment 33066

Attachment 33067

I will post my 32 mil time also.->15m 54s


----------



## burnstudios

Suicide run on 1.6volts














i can run all day long at 2.7 1.45 volts, but as soon as i go over that i gota put alot of volts though it. im thinking a scythe ninja is in order. this was done with stock cooling.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Updated


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Nice... take that windows users lol


----------



## Mister Crowley

13.513 / P5W DH / E6600 @ 3.95ghz / G.Skill HZ 4-4-4-10 / Water

Well, it seems this is as low as I will be able to get it, I think my superPI times are getting a little higher as I punish this chipset. I wanna see what the RD600 chipset can do.


----------



## The Pook

I didn't like being the slowest 36s - er.


----------



## ThaWaxShop

updated


----------



## jehn

/C2D E6300 @ 3.0 /Abit AB9 Pro/GeiL [email protected] 4-4-4-12/Arctic Freezer Pro









Sorry, I almost forgot the memory screen.


----------



## ncsa

Making hay while the sun shines or while the WOMD has yet to arrive









Validation


----------



## Retrospekt

Lol, from my laptop here is my score.


----------



## ncsa

They keep on getting faster









Validation


----------



## Sdumper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncsa*

They keep on getting faster









Validation




Nice ram

BTW: Why arent you benching at 4.6+ do you have vCore limits?
My ES 6700 arrived last night but I dont have a working Phase yet







and Ram arrives today. I have been told by the guy I bought it from that it should beat my x6800...not too sure about that well see


----------



## dsddcd

23.672s / Dell XPS M1210/ T7400 @ 2.16GHZ / 5-5-5-15 (1:2) / Stock

Just Stretching the Legs on the new Laptop


----------



## Syrillian

16.703


----------



## waqasr




----------



## Frozenshinobi

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/8246/127pg6.jpg


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

20.922/ASUS P5W/E6600 @ 2.4/4-4-4-12/2:3/Stock

100% stock speeds all around.

*edit - had the wrong RAM ratio in there


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

14.500/ASUS P5W/E6600 @ 3.51/4-4-4-12/1:1

My new overclocked time.


----------



## before

*IMPROVEMENT IN POST #197*

10.703s /Asus P5B Deluxe/E6700ES @4780MHz/STT T800UX1GC4 @478MHz 4-4-4-4/Cascade










I'll get a faster time as soon as possible.


----------



## before

10.390s /Asus P5B Deluxe/E6700ES @4951MHz/STT T800UX1GC4 @495MHz 4-4-3-4/Cascade










Nice improvement


----------



## crashovride02

This is the best so far! I will be able to get better the more I play with this new board. I have had this Opty close to 3Ghz so we will see!!


----------



## The Pook

New computer.









RAM doesn't show up since (at least, AFAIK) with C2D it can't show DDR. Specs of the RAM listed above though.


----------



## Joeking78

It maybe should be quicker.......


----------



## XtreemCom




----------



## revan05

26.641sec/
ECS KA3-MVP/
FX-62 @ 3.19ghz/
Crucial Anniv.Ed. PC2-5300 4-4-3-12 1T

Hrrm... wish I would have gotten a screeny of my 26.588 time... dangit


----------



## before

14.578s /Asus P5B Deluxe/E6300ES @3856MHz/STT T800UX1GC4 @551MHz 4-4-3-4/Cascade










Not a bad time for a Allendale...


----------



## cgrado

managed to get this before i screwed up my computer (it's the same rig as before, so take the older/slower time off)


----------



## ThaWaxShop




----------



## revan05

ok, I know this probably isnt even worth posting, but like he said in the first post of this thread... squeezing every last millisecond out of your system is worth it. So here's my new time, up from 26.641sec...

1mb @ 26.640sec --> OK, stop laughing








funny thing is, I got this when running a slower setup than before.
This time...
FSB=242 x 13 (3158mhz)/789mhz [email protected]
Last time...
FSB=245 x 13 (3195mhz)/797mhz [email protected]
^^(no stability, not enough cpu voltage







)

Strange eh? Could the stability have caused the lower time? I'm guessing the time should have been much quicker but wasnt for some reason; since I was able to beat that time with lower settings, correct?


----------



## dizzy4

13.605s /Asus P5N-SLI 32/Xeon 3600 @ 2907/ Corsair XMS @ 5-5-5-15 990mhz (underclocked from 1066)

and here is a screenshot. Proof that Xeon rocks the house on its e6600 counterparts.


----------



## dizzy4

Forgot to validate it.


----------



## before

10.312s /Asus P5B Deluxe/E6600 @4909MHz/STT T800UX1GC4 @546MHz 4-4-3-4/Cascade










In order to keep this thread clean; you are more than welcome to make your comments (in case you have some







) in this thread. Thx for your comprehension!


----------



## SUXBlade

Here's my time!









14.063s / Abit AW9D-MAX / E6600 @ 3609MHz / Corsair TWIN2X 6400C4 @ 401MHz 4-4-4-8 / Big Typhoon


----------



## The_Jester

:d


----------



## MADMAX22

well heres my first oc with this guy, doesnt seem to do as good as the 6600's i guesss because of the 4m instead of the 2m but oh well still good for me


----------



## The Viper

16.875/ABIT AW9D-MAX/[email protected]/OCZ Plat 4-5-4-15/Stock AIR

[img=http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/8246/30superpijo3.th.png]


----------



## cokker

Woot on the dot









I was hoping to crack 29sec


----------



## SwimFr3ak

This is about as far as i can push her at the moment. Any higher and computer wont boot, any suggestions.


----------



## busa

see next post


----------



## tubnotub1

14.578s / eVGA 680i SLI / X6800 ES @ 3601 / Corsair TWIN2X 6400C4 @ 327MHz 4-4-4-8

Unfortunatly CPU-Z will not pick up my timings on my Ram, if this disqualifies me I understand!


----------



## wowza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*


14.578s / eVGA 680i SLI / X6800 ES @ 3601 / Corsair TWIN2X 6400C4 @ 327MHz 4-4-4-8

Unfortunatly CPU-Z will not pick up my timings on my Ram, if this disqualifies me I understand!










Humm, I wonder what happens if you try to validate it.. Do the dump, and publish it online.


----------



## Gremlin

All stock settings atm..


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wowza*


Humm, I wonder what happens if you try to validate it.. Do the dump, and publish it online.


Here it is at stock settings, note the unknown... Id imagine it just needs to be updated (CPU-Z that is).

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=139768


----------



## wowza

It's probably not recognizing the EP sticks yet.


----------



## tubnotub1




----------



## tubnotub1

This chip is amazing, cooling is Zalman 9700, cant wait for my tuniq!


----------



## Syrillian

16.609.. oops forgot

...mine from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

see post #482 (got a better time, didn't want to waste space...)
13.297s


----------



## SinDicate

Can we do it even if our Comp is stock??


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SinDicate*


Can we do it even if our Comp is stock??


yeah, good to have everyones superpi time. i have both my stock and OC'ed times up there (even though i'm only supposed to have one, it's taerics fault







)


----------



## SinDicate

oh ok then this in mine nothing spectacular


----------



## mudd

here's my fastest times. i've only run 1m, 2m and 32m so far.
http://www.turbosupply.net/dustin/superpi.jpg


----------



## ncsa

Simply rule .. read Post #1 to have entries added.


----------



## The Argosy

I pushed pretty close to not being able to round the integers. Better cooling needed!


----------



## tubnotub1

Yummy ram timings, with the new CPU-Z update they show!


----------



## Unknownm

What the title says

CPUZ here:
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0/ppuser/26234


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

see lower


----------



## DontPassTheFence

screenshot here:
http://rigshowcase.com/img/376rYYKT/7858.jpg

My trusty AMD 3200+ Venice core, OC`ed to ~2600mHz (310mHz FSB) 
1.611vcore on ASUS A8N-SLi Deluxe mobo, stock AMD heatsink, with a 120mm Tt fan zip-tied to it
ambiet temp: 38-40C @ load: 57-59C

Corsair PRO XMS ddr400 OCed to ~240mHz @ 2-3-3-6-2T timings

calculated Pi to 1M @ 35.703s


----------



## The Viper

14.984/ABIT AW9D-MAX/[email protected]/OCZ Plat 4-5-4-15/AC 7 Pro


----------



## splat00n

i got 20sec with my e6300 at the volt above the stock and stock memory volt at 2.8ghz


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

Finally below...


----------



## grape8pe

Don't be jealous of my lightning fast times. Now you see why I'm looking forward to an upgrade this Christmas.

PS - Just noticed I spelled Dimension wrong. Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## alawadhi3000

mods delete this sorry


----------



## alawadhi3000

Dissapointed


----------



## CWell1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*


Dissapointed


You need to show the loop times as well. You can't just show what you've gotten in the past if you want to get on the list. He needs to see the validation is why though.

Run it again and post up!


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CWell1337*


You need to show the loop times as well. You can't just show what you've gotten in the past if you want to get on the list. He needs to see the validation is why though.

Run it again and post up!


why would anyone lie for a 34s time?

anyway here's the screene


----------



## before

10.000s /Asus P5B Deluxe/X6800 @5025MHz/STT Before's Xtrem @628MHz 4-4-3-4/Cascade


----------



## CL3P20

Heres my new 14.1sec @ 3.67ghz, 460mhz fsb
BIOS vcore of 1.42v, [email protected] 2.3v
no other voltage adjustments.
PCI-e freq-113mhz

CpuZ link in the sig.Attachment 36349


----------



## splat00n

18.953s /Gigabyte S3/E6300 @ 3.0/ crucial aniversary/Stock


----------



## CWell1337

29.125s/ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe/AM2 AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ @ 3.05GHz/ 2GB Corsair XMS2 PC6400C4/AC64 PRO


----------



## Loki

12.766s /P5B D/wifi/E6700 @ 4.0/Crucial 10th Anni 3-3-3-12/Water
http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/5122/401vs5.jpg

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=144191

Nice OC on the X2 CWell1337

*Edit* V.Dimm 2.25v


----------



## splat00n

nice dude, how much volts you put on that ram?


----------



## alawadhi3000

34.187

a little better


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

12.812s at 4014, E6600, xms2 5400C4 ram, 1.6vcore, 2.3vdimm...water


----------



## lenzo

My first day with my new GSkill HZ's: 2.980ghz ran 28.21 secs.
11*270 at 1:1 no divider, 3-4-4-8 @ 1T, 2.71vdimm & 1.54vcore, BT.
I can best this and easily make it into the 27 sec. bracket, to
prove very soon.


----------



## Xevi

11 Secs
Xevi 11.860s /E6700 "L627A081"/Abit AW9D-MAX/Cellshock 3-3-3-1 @ 850mhz/Vapochill Stock


----------



## Burn

Guys, I think ncsa's attention has been brought to this. I am certain he will update it within the week.


----------



## busa

another try...


----------



## gonX

Someone beat that

AMD Sempron 2400+ @ 1666 MHz
Kingston ValueRam 2-2-2-6 @ 166 MHz 2.8v


----------



## splat00n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 


Someone beat that

AMD Sempron 2400+ @ 1666 MHz
Kingston ValueRam 2-2-2-6 @ 166 MHz 2.8v









fake lol


----------



## Unknownm

OUCH, I used to get 38Seconds but what happen


----------



## The Viper

14.047 /ABIT AW9D-MAX/[email protected]/OCZ Plat 4-5-4-15/Tuniq T


----------



## splat00n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


OUCH, I used to get 38Seconds but what happen


running something in the background?


----------



## Wankerfx

Going to try for 3.7 after I'm done lapping.

Attachment 37026


----------



## splat00n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *****erfx*


Going to try for 3.7 after I'm done lapping.

Attachment 37026


wow what kind of cooling do you have?


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *splat00n*


wow what kind of cooling do you have?


Tuniq tower 120 =)


----------



## splat00n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *****erfx* 
Tuniq tower 120 =)

I bet your system sounds like a turbo powered jet airplane.


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

When do you think they will update the listings on this thread???


----------



## s1rrah

is the following okay or do i have to re-bench? i have everything but the cpu-z memory timings:

...










...

i run 24/7 at 3.6ghz and my super pi scores are slower than the above image; that was from a 4ghz+ run when i had decent ambients for such.

let me know via PM or this thread whether this will work for your rankings ...

if not, i'll re-bench later ...

thanks.


----------



## captainchair

?


----------



## nuclearjock

13.797s /P5W DH Deluxe/[email protected]/OCZ VX2 PC2-1000 5-5-5-15 1:1/BT


----------



## Ihatethedukes

16.219s /DFI 975X/G/[email protected] GHz/OCZ PC2-800 5-4-4-14 5:4/stock


----------



## mudd

well finally 3.1 GHz opty at high 27s running @ DDR690 w/ TCCD. how's that for an AMD??









Attachment 37108


----------



## Ihatethedukes

My 165 was in the mid 26's before switching to Intel. I ran BH-5 @ 247 1.5-2-2-0-1T and was at 3.15Ghz though.


----------



## mudd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


My 165 was in the mid 26's before switching to Intel. I ran BH-5 and was at 3.15Ghz though.


my motherboard won't support the voltage that bh-5 needs.....or else i'd have that instead of dang tccd =/


----------



## ultravorx

finally got into th3 13 second bracket!!!

13.890s /evga 680i/E6600 @ 3.7/ Gskill @ 5-5-5-15/tuniq tower


----------



## The Viper

wow so im actually into the 13 bracket also...
13.781/ABIT Aw9D-MAX/ [email protected]/ OCZ [email protected]/ Tuniq T


----------



## splat00n

ncsa hasn't been on for quite a while.


----------



## nuclearjock

13.438/P5W DH Deluxe/[email protected]/OCZ VX2 PC2-1000 5-5-5-15 1:1/water


----------



## cgrado

Last Activity: 3 Days Ago 12:02 AM


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Upgraded to a better o/c'ing motherboard from my previous one. Might as well leave my previous score in the list of times though, as it is the only one with that board?

3.6GHz is as far as I'm prepared to go with this chip atm. It needs way too much voltage (around 1.52v) just to get to this frequency, so I'm not going to take it any further currently.

See the attached screenshot for my latest and final (for now) SuperPI time with this CPU.









Highly-Annoyed


----------



## DoctorJimmy

runs stable 24/7
15.797s / ASUS DH Deluxe / E6600 @ 3.38 / Patriot @ 4-4-4-12-16 / Zalman 9500

8D i think its pretty good for stable system

EDIT: oops title timing wrong, that was my fastest but not in the SS


----------



## splat00n

ncsa is busy christmas shopping 24/7!


----------



## splat00n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoctorJimmy*


runs stable 24/7
15.797s / ASUS DH Deluxe / E6600 @ 3.38 / Patriot @ 4-4-4-12-16 / Zalman 9500

8D i think its pretty good for stable system

EDIT: oops title timing wrong, that was my fastest but not in the SS


Pretty neat how you made a shutdown/restart buttons, how you make them?


----------



## DoctorJimmy

splat00n said:


> Pretty neat how you made a shutdown/restart buttons, how you make them?[/QUOTE
> 
> i read it somewhere but cant remember right now..
> 
> heres the target:
> restart- %windir%\\system32\\shutdown.exe -r -t 00
> 
> shutdown- %windir%\\system32\\shutdown.exe -r -t 00
> 
> Start in: for both is %windir%


----------



## shadowmelder

You posted the same thing for both shutdown and restart. If I remember correctly, shutdown doesn't have the -r flag, which means restart.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

15 second bracket!


----------



## DoctorJimmy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadowmelder*


You posted the same thing for both shutdown and restart. If I remember correctly, shutdown doesn't have the -r flag, which means restart.


o whoops, my copy for the shutdown must have not worked and i was tired 8P

the restart is correct, the shutdown is: %windir%\\system32\\shutdown.exe -s


----------



## Daguiar

6hours Orthos Stable. Settings are in the title. I'm on air (Zalman s9500).



EDIT:

*3.33GHz* not 3.3 =P


----------



## s1rrah

here's the best i can get with 21C ambients:

...










...

hopefully we'll get a blue norther soon and i can get it a bit better.


----------



## smash_3000

stock cooler at 43 idle and 63 load


----------



## noxious89123

Too hot!!! Back it down, back it down!










E6600 / P5B Deluxe [0804 BIOS] / CellShock PC2-6400

39c Idle / 51c Load


----------



## Ihatethedukes




----------



## Max_GHz

][/URL]


----------



## Just a N00B

Can someone PM me what number we use 1M or 32M I have been using 32M


----------



## The Pook

Reppin' the Biostar.


----------



## stormlobster




----------



## s1rrah

...










...


----------



## Just a N00B

can we get this sticky'd?


----------



## ultravorx

are they any updates to this? i noticed the last few pages havent been updated. 
just wondering,

frank


----------



## Just a N00B

12.796' seconds!!!!!


----------



## pauldovi

How do you have that system running Just a Noob?


----------



## Ihatethedukes

12.844


----------



## crashovride02

Best so far. Will be better when I get better memory.


----------



## Just a N00B

I can't remember my settings tomro I will try to OC it agian but as FAR! as possilbe Im going to hook my air compressor up to the zalman 9700 and OC THS CRAP out it


----------



## Waupli

18.672s.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

DFI LP UT SLI-DR Expert modded BIOS/Dual Channel Samsung TCCC/2.5-3-3-5/2802MHZ/HTT1245MHZ/32.704s


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ultravorx*


are they any updates to this? i noticed the last few pages havent been updated. 
just wondering,

frank


Yeah, I've been thinking about that... It's been quite a while since the scores were updated on the first page...

Anybody know if ncsa is still administering this thread, or has he gone AWOL?

*EDIT:* I just checked and the last post he submitted to the forum was 5 days ago. Previous to that post, the last post he submitted was 4 weeks ago. Perhaps he's been busy lately?

Highly-Annoyed


----------



## CWell1337

http://www.overclock.net/1487473-post495.html

There's my score again... I'll PM another MOD to see what we can do about it.


----------



## lgkahn

13.906s /evga 680i/X6800 @ 3.7/ a-data ddr2 800hz @ 4-4-4-12/ water cooled custom


----------



## before

9.985s/Biostar TForce P965/[email protected]/SuperTulip @561MHz 4-4-3-4/Cascade


----------



## CWell1337

WOAH! Broke the 10s barrier! Nice work there man!


----------



## Swamp_Man




----------



## bigvaL




----------



## Ropey

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=155563


----------



## CWell1337

Hey guys! I will be taking over this thread for ncsa. Just wanted to remind everyone to adhere to the rules and NOTES from the 1st post. I hate to be nit-picky about it but if you don't follow the rules, your score won't get added. That goes for all of the rules and goes for everyone.

Thanks guys,

C

Edit: Everything should be updated to this post. If you notice any errors with your score or anyone else's that I may have missed shoot me a PM about it. Also, I added a Top 10 AMD and Top 10 Intel chart.


----------



## Ropey

Good on you Cwell,


----------



## DontPassTheFence

You are the MAN CWell ^.^b
Now I can get to work on upping my opteron's score.


----------



## splat00n

18.953s /Gigabyte S3/E6300 @ 3.0/ crucial aniversary/Stock


----------



## Wankerfx

There we go Cwell =D

STILL BLOODY SMALL!

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/4926/untitledsu7.png


----------



## CWell1337

Again, please make sure from now on that you are using SuperPi MOD 1.5 and meet all the requirements from the original post.


----------



## nuclearjock

Cwell1337, memory is in system specs!!!

13.438/P5W DH Deluxe/[email protected]/OCZ VX2 PC2-1000 5-5-5-15 1:1/water


----------



## lgkahn

not stable but hey had to keep trying and tweeking to at least get in windows and get the bench to run to get in the top 10









13.484s /evga 680i/X6800 @ 3.9/ a-data ddr2 800hz @ 5-4-4-17/ water cooled custom


----------



## CWell1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nuclearjock*


Cwell1337, memory is in system specs!!!

13.438/P5W DH Deluxe/[email protected]/OCZ VX2 PC2-1000 5-5-5-15 1:1/water


That is not the issue. You need to look at the 1st post again.










You have 2 of the 3 required items in your screen shot. You have the required SuperPi window open, and the required CPU-Z CPU tab window open, but you are missing the required CPU-Z Memory window open. You need to have all three in the same screen shot for your score to be eligible here.


----------



## The Viper

13.359sec/ ABIT AW9D-MAX/ [email protected]/ OCZ [email protected]/ Tuniq T


----------



## gonX




----------



## nuclearjock

OK I'm a dork!!!!!

13.360/P5W DH Deluxe/[email protected]/OCZ VX2 PC2-1000 4-4-4-15 1:1/water


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

32.375/Dfi expert/3200 [email protected]/Samsung TCCC DDR400-2.5-3-3-5/133 divider/Zalman CPNS9500 AM2


----------



## mtuccio

Here is my corrected screen shot and new time


----------



## CL3P20

Attachment 39199
E6700, 10x multi @ 3.8ghz
1.52vcore in BIOS
DDR2 @ 950mhz, 2.35v, 4-5-5-16-5
all mobo voltages 'auto'
idle temp- 33c
load temp- 51c
--------------------------
171,599_am3 score- single GPU


----------



## johndapunk

16.953 / Biostar 965PT / E6400 @ 3.4 / Corsair XMS @ 5-5-5-12 / Scythe Ninja


----------



## thejosher

2m 33.968s / Intel i845GL / Celeron 128k cache @ 2.2ghz / Kingston @ 2-2-2-6 / Stock



Just a second or two shy of slowest time







(not OCed, OEM computer...)


----------



## thejosher

-edit- double post, sorry.


----------



## donkru

46.516 / p4s800d-x / Prescott [email protected] skt478 / 2x512 Infineon @430 / Air


----------



## s1rrah

...










...

so far so good ...


----------



## kpavery

My new system a few hours after assembly

c2d e6700 @ 3.25 GHz, 2gb kingston ram @ 800mhz, dual 7950gt's, air cooled

*16.07 sec*


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Bump
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1169021458


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Since i didn't have RAM speeds posted...my previous link was invalid...ahem
After 36hrs burn in time...this is stable.
Now I will get on to 30s....


----------



## Emraith

14.938s / Gigabyte DQ6 / E6600 @ 3.520 / G.SKILL 5-5-5-15 / Big Typhoon w/ Silverstone FM121



http://www.armageddonkorps.com/images/superpi.jpg


----------



## donkru

44.156 / Biostar P4M80-M4 / Prescott 2.8 @ 3.43 / 2x Infineon 3 3 3 8 / TT p4Spark 7+ /


----------



## before

9.750s / Asus P5B Deluxe / [email protected] / SuperTulip @578MHz 4-4-4-4 / LNÂ²


----------



## johndapunk

actually got a better time with minus 5 fsb, and slower timings.


----------



## lightsource




----------



## before

12.891s/Asus P5B Deluxe/[email protected]/SuperTulip @562MHz 4-4-3-4/Cascade










Allendale WR @Super Pi 1M (the first ever to crack the 13mins barrier)


----------



## Namrac

Just wondering, Jester's is run in Linux, which is a lot more effiecient... For example, I get a sub-22 second time in linux, compared to my sub-27 second time in Windows.

Example: This is at 3 GHz...


----------



## CyberDruid

This should get me in the list...for a minute or two...at#3 or #4 by the look of it








12.547/Abit AW9D-Max/E6600/2 x 1GB G SKill HZ DDR2 1000 (4 45 4 5)/4043Mhz/Phase


----------



## DontPassTheFence

^ that could be indicative that either:

1. Windows uses more system resources
2. Your Linux install is lighter than your Win install
3. Jester's runs more efficiently than the superPi mod for windows
4. Linux adds +10hp
5. ?????
6. PROFIT!


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DontPassTheFence*


^ that could be indicative that either:

1. Windows uses more system resources
2. Your Linux install is lighter than your Win install
3. Jester's runs more efficiently than the superPi mod for windows
4. Linux adds +10hp
5. ?????
6. PROFIT!


Linux communicates with the hardware more efficiently. Just the way it is. The 21.949s time is at 100MHz slower than my 26.859s Windows time.


----------



## The Viper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


This should get me in the list...for a minute or two...at #4 by the look of it








12.781/Abit AW9D-Max/E6600/2 x 1GB Crucial DDR2 1000/4005Mhz/Phase



Nice job CD: these AW9D-Max mobos FLY with SuperPI


----------



## CWell1337

I understand you guys wish to discuss your scores, but please keep it to PMs so this thread is as low on "clutter" as possible. I have asked the mods about a combined discussion thread for the SuperPi scores much like there is a discussion thread for the Top 30 Computers.

Thanks, in advance guys,

C


----------



## CL3P20

Can I get the update for the 'topten' as I believe I edged out 10th place.








*Tnx !


----------



## prosser13

32.578secs/Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2638mhz/DFI RDX200CF-DR/2GB G.Skill HZ PC4000 @ 240mhz, 3-4-3-8


----------



## rams1234

15.953s







/ P5B Deluxe wifi / E6600 @ 3.2 ghz / Super talent DDR2 890 4-4-3-8


----------



## rikioh

32.609 is my score on 1M

/MSI K8n SLI/ AMD FX57 @ 3013.9 Mhz/ 1GB Gskill ddr pc3200 (2.5-3-3-6) / BIG TYPHOON


----------



## Xevi

Xevi 11.781s / Abit AW9D-MAX / E6700 "L628B122"/ Corsair 5400UL @ 860mhz / Watercoler

1m 4302mhz 1.62v









2m 4272mhz 1.62v


----------



## Xevi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xevi*


Xevi 11.781s / Abit AW9D-MAX / E6700 "L628B122"/ Corsair 5400UL @ 860mhz / Watercoler

1m 4302mhz 1.62v









2m 4272mhz 1.62v










Yes. Water...


----------



## Matsern

So, I did my test.

C2D E6600 running @ 3.2 gave me a result of 16.125sec


----------



## phantasm

38.531s / EPoX AF570+ Ultra / AMD Athlon 64 3800+ s.AM2 @ 2.4GHz / Super Talent T800UB1GC4 1GB DDR2-800 / Stock









I look the 1st page and what i see...

38 Sec
SwimFr3ak 38.140s /Soltek SL-K8TPro-939/3200+ Winchester @ 2350Mhz/2.5-4-4-8 1T/Zalman 700B-Cu/
ColdTriton 38.578 /Gigabyte K8NE NF4-4x /Sempron 3100+ @ 2502Mhz/ 3-3-3-8 1T (2:1.66) /Modded Thermaltake

How it's possible to make 38 secs. with my pc?







There is no way this computers beat me...


----------



## hiKaRux3

This sucks, well I just started a day ago so.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Can we get this updated...


----------



## CyberDruid

I would love to see this updated.


----------



## Burn

I have just brought this to the attention of the mod who is in charge. Hopefully we'll see some results in a few days or so.


----------



## CWell1337

Sorry guys, I'll get to it today!

EDIT: Updated to this post! Again, if you see any errors with your own score or someone elses, please shoot me a PM so that I may correct it.

Also, to cut down on clutter in this thread, I have added a Discussion Thread which can be found here. So only scores in this thread, any other related comments post them over there.

Thanks guys, and keep those scores coming!


----------



## Xevi

Xevi 11.719s / Abit AW9D-MAX / E6700 "L628B122"/ Corsair 5400UL @ 866mhz / Watercoler

1m 1.62v


----------



## pauldovi




----------



## im_not_an_artard

updated

15.579s / P5B-Deluxe/Wifi / E6300 @ 3.73ghz / Crucial Ballistix @ 4-4-4-8 1:1 / Standard Stinger Custom WC


----------



## ckp64

*15.610s* / P5B-Deluxe / E6300 @ 3.70ghz / GSKILL HZ @ 4-4-4-8 1:1 / BT

Had to drop my ambient temps to 50F







.

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## lohoutlaw

Woo hooo 100% improvement
You can delete my embarrassing 38 second slot!
http://www.overclock.net/607302-post38.html

New rig!
17.281s/EVGa 680I/Intel E6600 2400Mhz @ 3001Mhz/ Gskill PC6400 800Mhz 4 4 4 6 @ 5:6 2T


----------



## Xevi

Xevi 11.031s / Abit AW9D-MAX / E6700 "L628B122" 458x10 4.582mhz/ Corsair 5400UL @ 916mhz / LS

*1m 4.582 1.58v (limit mobo FSWwall 459FSB no-mod







)*


----------



## {PIintheSKY}

here's my screen shot...thanx


----------



## jstupiansky

updated again.


----------



## speed_demon




----------



## Xevi

Xevi *10.844s */ Abit AW9D-MAX / E6700 "L628B122" 468x10 4.677mhz/ Corsair 5400UL @ 935mhz / SS Custom









FSBwall 469FSb no-mods


----------



## Dezixn

*12.984s / ASUS P5W DH Deluxe / E6600 @ 3870 MHz / G.Skill 4-4-4-12 (1:1) / Lapped TT120*
I hope i posted everything that is needed.
I think i did fairly good xD


----------



## SgtSpike

25.516s / Foxconn P9657AA-8KS2H / E6300 @ 2176 MHz / Patriot Signature & Corsair XMS2 @ Auto / Standard Air

Not a bad score for only 2176mhz.


----------



## ckp64

15.610s / P5B-Deluxe / E6300 @ 3.70ghz / GSKILL HZ @ 4-4-4-8 1:1 / BT










More links to screenshot:

http://www.imagehosting.com/out.php/...056cas4vc2.png

http://i19.tinypic.com/48p4ftx.png

http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/8bd79ab848.png


----------



## Norz

11.969 / Abit AB9 Pro / Xeon [email protected] / Crucial Anniversary [email protected] / Watercooled


----------



## johndapunk




----------



## phxtravis

UPDATE!
OC'd my x2 4600+ to 2.6GHz:


----------



## tuanming

Add me for the top 20







By the way, I'm using value OCZ DDR2 533 (PC2-4300) rams and the cheap vanilla P5B!






























Ram timing @ 5-5-5-15 2T. I only used one stick, originally, i have 2x1gb but one of them have a lower timing so i used it...

Stock: 533MHz
OC'ed: *790MHz* |*Almost DDR2 800!*

stick 1: 4-4-4-8
stick 2: 4-4-4-12


----------



## HyAfo

cheap+noob 0c result


----------



## Ledward

E6300 @ 2.93GHz on stock cooling
2GBs of RAM running at 838MHz:
1GB (pair) Corsair XMS2 PC2-5400
1GB (pair) OCZ Platinum PC2-6400 XTC


----------



## lohoutlaw

UPDATED: please delete my prior post

15.875s EVGa 680I / E6600 @ 3321Mhz/ Gskill PC6400 800Mhz 5 5 5 5 7 @ 11:12 2T on air


----------



## Ledward

*UPDATED*

19.563 sec

E6300 @ 3003MHz on stock cooling
2GBs of RAM running at 858MHz:
1GB (pair) Corsair XMS2 PC2-5400
1GB (pair) OCZ Platinum PC2-6400 XTC


----------



## cecico135

A64 3000+








link: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=172861


----------



## crashovride02

My best so far. I may get in that Top 10 AMD soon!!!


----------



## kc-tr




----------



## alexisd

Here is mine.Need work in the memory now.


----------



## jstupiansky

moved into the 13 range. thanks.


----------



## alexisd

14.500


----------



## Joeking78

Tweaked my ram.

I've found the P5B-D performs better at 4-4-4-5 than 4-4-3-5

Ram settings: 4-4-4-5-6-20-10-10-10-10


----------



## Mebby




----------



## Kostasls

my OC so far:

15.360s / Abit quad GT / xeon 3060 @3,3 / Gskill HZ @ 4-4-4-8 [1:1] / Scythe Infinity

Cpu-Z Validation


----------



## Aqualan




----------



## carl25

e6300 at 3.1ghz


----------



## Kostasls

my new OC and final for the time being








orthos stable 12h

14.781s / Abit quad GT / xeon 3060 @3.420 / Gskill HZ @ 4-4-4-8 [4:5] / Scythe Infinity


Cpu-Z Validation


----------



## before

9.281s/Asus P5B Dlx/X6800 @5434MHz/SuperTulip @625.5MHz 4-4-4-4/LNÂ²


----------



## grunion

Wow @ Before









How's this for a C2D and DDR?
Asrock Conroe865PE *17.484*/[email protected]/Corsair XMS [email protected]/Stock


----------



## Special_K

Add me 14.360
e6600 at 3.6, 1600 fsb
ram 4-4-4-12 1T @ 675


----------



## ckp64

*17.000s* / P5B-Deluxe / E6300 @ 3.40ghz / GSKILL HZ @ 4-4-4-8 1:1 / BT


----------



## Stillhouse

29.969s / abit KN8 SLi / A64 3700+ @2.8 / Corsair XMS 2-3-2-7(5:6) / AC Freezer 64 Pro


----------



## equetefue

I'm here...

13.834s

E6600 @3.7
G.Skill @4-4-4-8
P5B Deluxe


----------



## Aqualan




----------



## Stillhouse

I've taken another .3s or so off my last time:



29.641s / abit KN8 SLi / A64 3700+ @2.8 / Corsair XMS 2-3-2-7(5:6) / AC Freezer 64 Pro


----------



## grunion

Shaved some off of previous time.
17.328/Asrock Conroe865PE/ E6700 @ 2977/ Corsair XMS Platinum @ 2.5-3-3-6/Stock


----------



## MADMAX22

14.30s,biostar p965, E4300,crucial ballistic 1:1 4-4-4-12, on phase


----------



## jstupiansky

updated in this post http://www.overclock.net/1726810-post613.html


----------



## Knitelife

Kentsfield Folding Rig
11.984/Asus P5B Deluxe/Q6600 @ 4330/ GSkill DDR2-1000 @ 4-4-4-12 (1:1)/Phase


----------



## Acoma_Andy

15.547/Asus P5B Deluxe/E6300 @ 3724/ Ballistix Tracer DDR2-1064 @ 4-4-4-8/Arctic Freezer 7 Pro

http://picasaweb.google.nl/andersdog...73877853737106

Hope this link shows it good enough.


----------



## AdaDunn

14.094 / Asus P5BDxWiFi / [email protected] / Corsair 6400C4 4-4-4-12 2T (1:1) / Zalman 9700


----------



## MADMAX22

well heres my fastest 1m run with this cpu, not to bad but could be better
maybe next time


----------



## MightyAA

It's a notebook.. modded air cooling w/ additional heatsinks


----------



## roy956

18.188 \\ Gigabyte DS3 \\ C2D E6300 @ 3.192 \\ Corsair XMS2 ddr800 5-5-5-18 \\ Zalman9500


----------



## MADMAX22

well i got a little higher oc and shaved some time off my score so here it is

VALIDATION


----------



## Nidhogg

My result!


----------



## Special_K

Special_K 14.203s / Asus P5N32-E SLI/ C2D E6600 @ 3600MHz / Corsair [email protected] 800 4-4-4-12/ stock


----------



## hereonyourown

33.906s / DFI LanParty UT RDX200 CF-DR / AMD 3000 Venice @ 2.5 / G.Skill F1-4800DSU2-1GBFF @ 5-3-6-7 / Scythe Ninja










will improve it soon


----------



## t4ct1c47

14.679s / Asus P5N32-E / E6600 @ 3.6Ghz / XMS2 PC6400 @ 800MHz 5-5-5-12/Tuniq Tower


----------



## MasterKromm

16.844s / Abit AB9 Quad gt / E4300 @3.294 Ghz / g.zkill HZ @ 915 4-4-4-12 / Scythe Mine

Attachment 46192


----------



## Chozart

Updated. Please let me know if I missed anything.

Before: congratulations for a new all-time top score here on the forum









Knitelife and MADMAX22: welcome to the top-10 for Intel Processors (and thus the total top 10 also)

carl25: please re-post your screen shot. Broken link.
equetefue: I need a screenshot from you.

Thank you all









Keep them coming


----------



## TARIQ_786

Hi guys!
Hows this for a CELERON D 2.66 @ 3.40?
Not half bed hey?? :-D
48.719secs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kindredice

16.969 / Gigabyte DS3 v3.3 / E6300 @ 3.4GHz / Geil Ultra DDR2-972 5-5-5-15 / Zalman CNPS9500-LED


----------



## Chozart

My turn...

13.844s / Asus P5WDG2 WS Pro / E6600 @ 3690Hz / Crucial @ 410MHz, 4-4-4-12 / Tuniq


----------



## Chozart

And an early update on request


----------



## cgrado

Alright, here's my highest so far.


----------



## ericeod

running stock timings @ 360FSB with 9/10 memory divider.


----------



## ncsa

ncsa *11.016s* / DFI 965-S / X6800 @ 4572.6 MHz / GeIL PC2-8500 C5 @ 623.5 MHz, 4-4-4-5 / VapoChill LS [AC] stock


----------



## mcramen

Ok. mine is here.
Not bad for E4300 and G.Skill NQ with 5-5-5-15 timing.
Detail spec is below signature


----------



## Unknownm

there is all not the best but here


----------



## speed_demon

Ok, here's my new best time.


----------



## superon

im bored


----------



## ncsa

ncsa *10.750s* / DFI 965-S / X6800 @ 4756.9 MHz / GeIL PC2-6400 C3 @ 475.7 MHz, 4-4-4-8 / DragonEvo 2.3

Finally broke into the 10s ...


----------



## Lancer33

Best I can do on air.


----------



## alexisd

13.797,6700ES @ 3.7,firestix @ 1016 mhz 4 4 4 12 2T


----------



## Kai-

14.125s / Asus P5N-E SLI / E6600 @ 3.6 / Gskill NR @ 4-4-4-10 CR1 / Tuniq Tower 120


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

14.109s / Asus P5N32-E SLI / E6600 @ 3.6 / OCZ PC2-6400 @ 4-4-4-8 / Zalman 9700


----------



## Chozart

Updated!

Congrats to ncsa for the BEST score from anyone other than before


----------



## BLKKROW

1m9.922s /DFI CFX3200/AMD 64 3200+/CORSAIR CMX1024mb 3.0-3-3-8/ GeminII


----------



## NCspecV81

13's by the skin of my teeth!


----------



## WickedPixie

13.67s ... 1333 strap


----------



## MADMAX22

Well I dont know if this is worth posting but I got a little better time since my last run so figured I would through it up










http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=189259


----------



## endo

*edit you havent updated so here is my new score*
31.531 - AMD Athlon 64 FX-60 Toledo @ 2800.1MHz, kingston HyperX @ 200MHz 3-3-3-8 (200 MHz overclock)









33.719 - AMD Athlon 64 FX-60 Toledo @ 2600.1MHz, kingston HyperX @ 200MHz 3-3-3-8
i have nothing overclocked.


----------



## cognoscenti

13.422s / Asus P5N32-E SLI / E6600 @ 3825MHz / OCZ PC2-8500 @ DDR2 800, 4-4-4-12/ Zalman 9700


----------



## TheAlienwareGamer

Hehehe, Naw I'll just OC a lil higher
13.250s / Asus P5N32-E SLI / E6600 @ 3881MHz / OCZ PC2-6400 @ DDR2 800, 4-4-4-8 / Zalman 9700


----------



## cognoscenti

lol I'm slower now but runs nice at this speed


----------



## coltsrock

42.985/ Biostar Tforce 6100-754/ Venice 3000+ @ 2.5/ 1 GB Corsair VS 2.5-3-3-7/ Stock


----------



## grumpy

Ok it's not like the new stuff, but I only noticed one other 4600 and thought I'd share anyway.


----------



## version2

My server. Emachine c1641. 1600+ AMD Athlon-XP @ 1.4Ghz. 1gb PC3200 (runs as PC2100).

Linux Super Pi:

Code:


Code:


 End of calculation.    Time=      75.796 Sec.
 End of data output.    Time=       0.261 Sec.
 Total calculation(I/O) time=      76.057(       2.616) Sec.


----------



## Special_K

12.516s/ Asus P5N32-E SLI / E6600 @ 4148.7 / G.Skill HZ PC2-6400 @ DDR2 864, 4-4-4-12 / Thermaltake Sonic Tower


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

biostar t-froce n-force 4 u/ amd athlon 64 3200+ @2.45 / 2.5.3.3.7/ stock


----------



## marc.tulley

13.7s/ Asus P5N32-E SLI / E6420 @ 3.74 / OCZ Sli PC2-8500 @ DDR2 1066 5-5-5-15

13.7 sec on my E6420 @ 3.73Ghz
any good?.... cut 0.7 secs off my time by using xp lol damned vista


----------



## BLKKROW




----------



## rduffy123

at least i beat some amds! LOL


----------



## Mr.Balupalupe

heres my score i figured i have a go at it with my new cooling. i am in desperate need of some better ram...but that will have to wait.


----------



## AMD Dave

I got it under 13 seconds.....just!


----------



## alexisd

Up date. 13.438,cpu 6700 ES @ 3.8,Memory 5 5 5 10 2T,1:1 @ 854 mhz


----------



## Unl33t

Lol, I found the 1.5 mod one, and here it is.

This is on my laptop coz my desktop is down till next Wed/Fri, So go easy on me


----------



## The Pook

I can't fit my info in the reply "title." Too long, so:
*16.797s / Asus P5N-E 650i / E6300 @ 3.35Ghz / GeIL DDR2-800 4-3-3-6 2T / Thermalright SI-128 Lapped*

Since my TForce 965PT hit the dust, I wanna try to chase the times I got with that, with my 650i.









Unfortunately I'm not stable past 485, so I gotta beat 515FSB with only 485FSB.









I'm getting close.


















(BTW - MemSet shows 985Mhz pretty much all the time, it's wrong. CPU-Z is right.)


----------



## Chozart

Updated.

NCspecV81, version2, and Unl33t: I need a little more information from you. I at least need to know which motherboard you used









Thank you.


----------



## tobyh7

Heres mine using a core duo T2500 in my tower
Not the best score but still up there

*29.781s / MSI 945GT SPEEDSTER A4R / T2500 @ 2.04GHZ / OCZ GOLD DDR2 @ 679mhz 4-4-4-12 (1:2) / water cooled TT CC-W0065*


----------



## The Pook

Toby, you have to add the specs in your post. Makes it easier and ups the chance of getting added.

Anywho, here is a new run I did. I'm .001 behind Syrillian now and gained a handful of ranks...







Since Chozart is running the 1M thread, I'm going to update every little second I best myself in.
















*16.610s / Asus P5N-E 650i / E6300 @ 3.39Ghz / GeIL DDR2-800 4-3-3-6 2T / Thermalright SI-128 Lapped*

Just get rid of my old P5N-E time and re-put this one up for me.


----------



## Knitelife

Kentsfield Folding Rig
11.687/Asus P5K Deluxe/Q6600 @ 4367/ GSkill DDR2-1000 @ 5-5-5-12 (5:6)/Phase


----------



## nitteo

14.321
Asus Striker Extreme/[email protected]/OCZ Reaper 5-7-7-20 2t/ CoolIT Freezone









My RAM is holding me back.


----------



## MasterKromm

16.234s / Quadgt / [email protected] / [email protected] 4-4-4-5 / scythe mine

Soo close to getting down in the 15 sec range


----------



## CMH

This should have all the information you want.... and more!


----------



## scottb75

Hello, here are my results.


----------



## BxAlbo1

28.938s


----------



## AMD Dave

With a little more Vcore I broke 3.9 GHz!


----------



## Unl33t

OMG this computer is sooooo slow







i barley made below 50 seconds!!!

*49.992 seconds* NF7-S2 : Barton Core [email protected] : [email protected] 2-5-5-9 : Air


----------



## hiwa

Hiwa 11.609s / COMMANDO / E6600 @ 4550 MHz / Crucial micron GMH [email protected] 4-4-4-12 / phase change

http://www.pctuner.info/up/results/_...65635_4550.jpg


----------



## Knitelife

11.047/Asus P5K Deluxe/E6600 @ 4611/ GSkill DDR2-1000 @ 5-4-4-7 (5:6)/Phase

Just need to shave off a bit more for sub 11sec


----------



## shifty22123

29.516S / DFI Lanparty M2R/G / 3600 x2 @ 3158mhz / Gskill HK DDR800 @ 3-3-3-4 1T / 315mhz


----------



## RX7-2nr

this was on the stock intel cooler. lol ill post an upgraded time after i get a new cooler and crank the OC back wayyyy up. i had it at 3.5 just for a few runs at 1M. didnt really do any tuning.


----------



## Unknownm

here


----------



## RaiDer

14.863sec / C2D E6600 3.6GHZ / DDR2-900 5-5-5-12 2T / P5N-E SLi 650i.










Will clock upto sig specs and post again.


----------



## The Pook

Should slingshot me more toward the front of the 16s pack.


----------



## Tommy-D

22.985/Asus P5N32-E SLI/E6420 @ 2200/OCZ DDR2-800 @ 5-5-5-15/Big Typhoon VX 120

First super pi 1M time at slightly over stock 2.2ghz -


----------



## charger265

13.656s - Asus P5N32-E / E6600 @ 3.69 / OCZ PC2-8500 @ 956 4-4-3-7 1T / Zolman 9700LED


----------



## ern2428




----------



## grunion

*12.469/ Asus P5B-Deluxe/ X6800 @ 4096/ G-Skill PC2-6400 @ 525 4-4-4-8 2T/ Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120*


----------



## Lancer33

Not bad for an old fart.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE




----------



## Thedev

I don't think it is bad for my first build. But i will get it better or burn it up!
Gigabyte P35 DS3P, E6600, 4G G Skill, Antec 900 air (temps are not even breaking 40c yet)


----------



## nuclearjock

12.344s / Asus P5N32E-SLI/ E6850 @ 4200MHz / OCZ VX2 DDR2 @ 466.6MHz 5-5-4-6 1T / H2O


----------



## marc.tulley




----------



## Litlratt

jpeg looks like [email protected]#$, can be validated at the bot


----------



## SZayat

40.250s / Asus M2NBP-VM CSM / X2 3600 @ 2160MHz / DDR2 @ 360MHz 5-5-5-15



for fun only


----------



## alexisd

12.781s,6850 G0 @ 4.00 ghz,firestix @890,1:1,4 4 4 6 2T


----------



## Litlratt

12.718|[email protected]|Reaper pc2 8500 stock


----------



## Chozart

Updated. Sorry









Quite a shake-up in the Intel top-10







Congrats to the new faces up there!

And.... most shockingly, for the first time in a LONG time, before lost his top spot on one of the rankings: A big congratulations to Lancer33 for taking the top position in the AMD ranks!!

Probn: http://www.overclock.net/2386295-post724.html I don't see the images show. Please post again with working images. Thanks


----------



## Litlratt

12.641


----------



## standard235

*29.547s / MSI K8n Neo4-F / AMD Opteron 146 @ 2.9ghz / G.SKILL DDR400 @ 241mhz 2.5-3-3-6 10:12 / Rosewill RCX Z1 LAPPED*


----------



## Litlratt

12.297


----------



## Lancer33

*23.531/DFI NF590/AMD [email protected]/G.Skill [email protected] 5-4-4-4 2T/Ultra 120*
Just a little better.


----------



## Jaryth

Not to bad.. I have yet to overclock, but I get not to bad times with Stock... cant wait to see what Overclocking it brings! (so all I have to do to get my time up there, is put the specs in the Title here, and include the screen shot right?)


----------



## DaGuv

12.187s / Asus P5K Deluxe / E6850 @ 4203MHz / OCZ Reaper DDR2 @ 575.1MHz 5-5-5-15 / H20


----------



## bluedevil

mine @

14.172s / eVGA 680i SLI SE / E6420 @ 3600mhz / Crucial Ballistix Tracers DDR2 @ 450mhz 4-4-4-13 / BT w/78cfm fan


----------



## Ninja_Boy

I run SuperPi 1M in 21s, at stock. Beats every single K8 on the list.


----------



## overcrash

16.969s / Gigabyte P35-DS3R / E2160 @ 3600 MHz / Team Xtreem DDR2 @ 500 MHz 4-4-4-12 / Arctic Freezer 7 Pro


----------



## L33t Masta

17.360s / eVGA nForce 680i SLI 775 A1 / Q6600 @ 2000 MHz / Mixed RAM 333.3MHz @ 5-5-5-15/ Stock cooling w/ ghetto placed extra 120 mm fan



edit: wait a sec...those speeds don't look right


----------



## Xevi

Xevipiu / 9.578s / Core 2 Duo 6700 5.305MHz 1.74v / Vanilla mod vcore /530 4-4-4-12 / LN2


----------



## Litlratt

12.187


----------



## alexisd

12.375,[email protected] 4.125 Tuniq,firestix @986,4 4 4 6 2T.


----------



## The Viper

12.297/ABIT IP-35 Pro/[email protected]/Crucial [email protected] 1094/4-4-4-12/TuniqT


----------



## numlock2.0

17.578/Biostar 965PT/[email protected]/Wintec AmpX DDR2-800 @ 680Mhz/4-4-4-12/Cooler Master Hyper TX 2

Misc: Cpu Vcore: 1.525V (yikes) Memory: 2.2V


----------



## tankman12

37.250s / Gigabyte DS3 / P4 550 @ 3.7 / Corsair Extreme @ 4-4-4-12 /


----------



## mentholmoose

15.765s | Abit IP35 Pro | E6420 @ 3320Mhz | Crucial Ballistix @ 996Mhz @ 5-5-5-15 | Ultra 120 Extreme


----------



## mxps

14.032s / Gigabyte DS3R / Q6600 @ 3725Ghz / G.Skill DDR2-800 1:[email protected] / Tuniq Tower


----------



## Litlratt

12.171


----------



## asavage890

14.103/p5w deluxe/[email protected]/5-6-6-18 4:3

http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=captureji3.jpg
http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/9...tureji3.th.jpg

1st time doing this so hope it works?


----------



## Ben the OCer

E2140 @ 3.2GHz on stock voltage, 19.485 seconds. Not bad for a $55 CPU. Check "100% OCed rig" for specs.


----------



## Lu(ky

*12:594* on a e6850 at 4.1GHz eVGA mobo A1, water, Crucial Ballistix PC6400 at 456x2=912 @ 4-4-3-8 2T only 2.0V 1:1 ratio. Still climbing..


----------



## Skullzaflare

15.157s / Asus P5b Deluxe wifi / Q6600 g0 @ 3375mhz / Crucial Ballistix [email protected] 4-4-4-12-6-42/ Gemin II with sub 60cfm fans


----------



## mxps

13.663s/Gigabyte DS3R/[email protected]/G.Skill DDR2-800 1:[email protected]/Tuniq Tower


----------



## Fyreaxe

I am going for the fastest time for a cpu clocked under 3ghz


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## alexisd

12.328,[email protected] 4.125,memory ocz pc 8500 reapers,@ 1250 mhz,timmings 5 4 3 10 2T.


----------



## ThatGuy16

AMD sucks at super pi








26.234


----------



## brandon6199

16.328s - E6550 2330 MHz @ 3150 MHz 1.25v (450x7) - ASUS P5N-E SLI - 2GB OCZ Platinum DDR2 Dual Channel DDR2-800 @ 900 MHz 4-4-4-12


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## blupupher

30.534/ EPoX EP-MF4-J3 / AMD X2 3600+ @ 3078Mhz/ G. Skill 4-4-4-10 1T / AC 64 Pro


----------



## kaz_girl

Here's mine......another AMD entry, top 10 spot...YAY...









Attachment 55202


----------



## Lancer33

Kaz Girl,
Nice OC. Try a lower CPU multi and get your bus speed up. Also loosen your timings and get your memory speed up. 23 second runs are possible.


----------



## brandon6199

15.781 / ASUS P5N-E SLI / Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 @ 3255 Mhz/ OCZ 4-4-4-12 2T / Zalman CNPS9500










15.781 seconds, woo


----------



## CL3P20

got three entries..one for 3.6ghz [1mil], one for 3.8ghz [1mil]...and a 32mil @ 3.6ghz also.
-------------------------------------------------
Attachment 5527813.7sec e6700 @ 3.69ghz, 1.43vcore : 615mhz RAM, 2.45v : 410mhz FSB

Attachment 5527913.3sec e6700 @ 3.8ghz, 1.55vcore : 570mhz RAM, 2.3v : 380mhz FSB

Attachment 5528014m 02.570sec e6700 @ 3.69ghz, 1.43vcore : 615mhz RAM, 2.45v : 410mhz FSB


----------



## real

Pic attached.


----------



## kaz_girl

Here's my best so far..!!!

*Newbie Question...???*

Just a thought but you'll see in my screenshot that I've got Nortin NIS2007 running, should I disable this while doing my run, for a better speed...????

Attachment 55300


----------



## Stupid Computer

14.398sec / Q6600 @ 3.6ghz / 1.45vcore / 1125mhz RAM, 2.30v @ 450mhz FSB


----------



## topdog

Here's mine

[hwbot] 24.250s / AsusM2N32SLI / Athlon 64 X2 6000+ @ 3480Mhz / Crucial Ballistix DDR2-800 @ 580Mhz 5-5-5-15 2.1V [/hwbot]


----------



## wire

Heres mine. Once I get my memory in the mail, I'll overclock some more to get into the 15s mark.

E6600 @ 3.32 ghz 1.44 vcore / 445 mhz memory @ 2.1v


----------



## CL3P20

new submission for me..

13.01sec - 1mil : e6700 @ 3.9ghz, 1.64vcore/ ddr2 @ 1170mhz, 5-5-5-15-5, 2.35v -

Attachment 55490


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## bullcrew

14's Pi 1M ; Its high 13's with my anti virus, cpuz and HP print display items turned off. I tried to shut down background items 1 time to do it and had problems so now I test it as I use it daily with nothing shut off. BTW: 2 sticks of ram are faster than 4 I had the same score with 2 and less OC but mem timings at 1;1.2. CPU is at 3.4mhz.


----------



## cookbob

12.995s / e6750 @ 4.0ghz/ 1.525vcore / 1200mhz RAM, 2.2v @ 500mhz FSB


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

17.860 /E6600 @ 3.0/ 1.375Vcore / 800mhz ram 5-4-4-9-12 @375 FSB


----------



## Lu(ky

Well the best SuperPi 1M I got so far is this:


----------



## ericeod

*SuperPI result (1M): 14.655s*

Processor Model: E6600
CPU Clock Speed: 3705MHz
CPU Bus Speed: 411.67
CPU Multiplier Setting: x 9
CPU Core Model: Core 2 Duo
CPU week/stepping: L649G979
CPU Voltage: 1.4v (no vdroop)
Motherboard: EVGA 680i SLI A1
Memory: G.Skill CL4D6400-2GBPK 4-4-4-12 2T
Cooling: Swiftech Sys, Apogee GT & NB cooler

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## Gauvenator

Here's my top super Pi score.


----------



## freebird

Hi All, here is my top score:

Attachment 56589


----------



## linskingdom

16.672s / Asus P5K / E2180 @ 3840MHz / G.Skill HZ @ 768MHz, 4-4-4-12 / Lapped AC Pro 7

http://img467.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p5igk4.jpg


----------



## ericeod

Update using Super PI 1.5XS
*SuperPI result (1M): 14.368s*

Processor Model: E6600
CPU Clock Speed: 3800MHz
CPU Bus Speed: 475
CPU Multiplier Setting: x 8
CPU Core Model: Core 2 Duo
CPU week/stepping: L649G979
CPU Voltage: 1.4v (no vdroop)
Motherboard: EVGA 680i SLI A1
Memory: Ballistix Tracers 6400 4-4-4-12 2T
Cooling: Swiftech Sys, Apogee GT & NB cooler


----------



## whe3ls

ok heres mines 
13.969/gigabyte s3/e6600 @ 3672/Super Talent @ 1020 6-8-8-10/big typhoon


----------



## asavage890

hope this worked and gets updated?


----------



## asavage890




----------



## Lt.JD

Zalman 9700 Geil PC2-6400U 5-6-6-18


----------



## n017_51770k312

Hey folks... wish i could make that top ten... but i don't know what the hells going on with this overclock...




I'll never be satisfied LOL


----------



## The_Rocker

Here we go


----------



## da9pwnsu

*32.203 sec*
Pentium D 805 @ 4.1Ghz (205x20) 1.625v on Water
4x512MB A-Data Vitesta @820Mhz 4-4-4-12 1.8v


----------



## Lt.JD




----------



## n017_51770k312

13.406s / ASUS Commando / E6700 @ 3.85 / OCZ Reaper @ 5-5-5-15 / Water


----------



## ericeod

Update using Super PI 1.5XS
*SuperPI result (1M): 13.806s*

Processor Model: E6600
CPU Clock Speed: 3800MHz
CPU Bus Speed: 475
CPU Multiplier Setting: x 8
CPU Core Model: Core 2 Duo
CPU week/stepping: L649G979
CPU Voltage: 1.4v (no vdroop)
Motherboard: EVGA 680i SLI A1
Memory: Ballistix Tracers 6400 4-4-4-12 2T
Cooling: Swiftech Sys, Apogee GT & NB cooler


----------



## n017_51770k312

Sorry cut off the bottom of the memory cpuz tab... hope im not disqualified...
Almost 12s i give up waste to much time and to many darn options.


----------



## _Marciano_

*Updated:
*
*
•C2D E6420 @ 3240.15 MHz cooled by Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
•Asus P5W DH Deluxe
•2 x 1GB OCZ Special Ops Edition 800Mhz*


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## JeremyFr

E4400 @ 2.66Ghz, Micron D9's 1GB sticks at 4/6/6/16, Gigabyte GA-G31 MX-S2 Motherboard.


----------



## Ranzear

24.585s / ASUS M2N32 Deluxe / Athlon X2 @ 3510 / Mushkin 5-5-4-12 2T / Peltier

Getting outperformed by E4400s is depressing. Wheres my Phenom?

Crap, didn't see I doubly messed up my screenshot.


The appropriate main tab.


----------



## Mootsfox

Working on going higher, but this is it so far.


----------



## alawadhi3000




----------



## Criswell

Yea I need to get some DDR2-800 or DDR2-1066 RAM sooooooon and push this puppy to the max, or at least find a mobo that can do a 1:1 ratio =/


----------



## Totium

12.484s / Gigabyte P35-DQ6 / Intel Core2Duo E6850 @ 4151mhz / Corsair 8500C5 5-5-5-15 (5:6) @ 622 (1244) / Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120

This is not 24/7 settings as you can see =), and this was the lowest I could go. But... I'll go water soon so we will see :X


----------



## PROBN4LYFE




----------



## ananda187

can't wait to see what i get when i start trying a higher overclock


----------



## RPIJG

Here is mine.


----------



## _Marciano_

*
15.937s ! 
C2D E6420 @ 3.24Ghz
ASUS P5W DH DELUXE
2x 1GB OCZ Special Ops Edition 800Mhz
*










* When does it get updated ?







*


----------



## mr_zukovsky

here's my super PI 1m score:


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Got it a few milliseconds faster....


----------



## Tricky

15.235s / EVGA 680i SLI T1 / E6600 @ 3.375GHz / OCZ SLI PC2-6400 @ 4-4-4-15-1T / OCZ Vindicator



http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/8366/1555ju8.jpg


----------



## LoGGi!

26.547s / Asus M2N4-SLI / Athlon X2 6000+ @ 3315MHz / Kingston PC2-6400 @ 5-5-5-18-2T / Kingston KTC1G DDR2 800









AMD top 10 here I come


----------



## .Sovereign.

My Opteron Budget (Sub $700 USD complete) Build HTPC! Opteron 1216 Santa Ana CPU @ 3.05GHz & 3GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2-800 Memory @ 5-5-5-18 2T 1016MHz

(Looks like I forgot to include a shot of the CPU-Z memory tab section







)


----------



## The Pook

24/7 Stock cooling OC. Hello E6400's, goodbye AMD's.
















Should be able to drop into 18's/high 17's come WC time.


----------



## JeremyFr

Ok new run OC now at 2.80Ghz up from 2.66Ghz,

Sig System.....


----------



## JustMe2




----------



## trendy

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=261789

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=661095


----------



## spacegoast




----------



## rottenotto

Attachment 59199

E6600, DFI BloodIron, GSKILL DDR2800 HZ's ( 2 x 1 G )


----------



## nuclearjock

10.266s/ Asus Maximus Formula SE / QX9650 @ 4511MHz / OCZ FLEX XLC 9200 @ 546.8MHz, 5-5-5-10-2T/ H2O


----------



## lightsource

I'm thinking about pushing it further but I'm still kinda lazy.

I'm sure vista is killing my times as well.


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

1M SuperPi: 12.594s
Q6600 @ 4.05Ghz, Mushkin 2x2 DDR2 @ 900mhz, 5-4-3-8


----------



## DSK DOC

1M SuperPi: 16.375s
Q6600 B3 @ 3.15, Patriot extreme [email protected] timings


----------



## IceFlight

Ok my post for a penryn on WC...


----------



## before

8.079s/Asus P5B Dlx/QX9650 @5740MHz/1xWintec 512MB @574MHz 4-4-4-4/Cascade


----------



## ncsa

ncsa *9.328s* / Abit IP35 Pro / QX9650 @ 5005 MHz / GeIL PC2-6400 C4 @ 546 MHz, 4-4-4-12 / VapoChill LS [AC]


----------



## TLa

16.004s / Asus Maximus Formula / Q6600 @ 3.2GHz / 2x1G Ballistix Tracer @ 480MHz 4-4-4-10


----------



## tw4t

Super pi 1m time of 16.016 seconds.
E6600 on stock cooling.
Its only at 6x multipier so I'm only pushing 2.16GHz, but not bad i dont think.









EDIT: Ok, I got 15.703s now using xp x64. Added pic. Upload not working, just check the link in my sig.


----------



## Powelly

Managed to oc my CPU to 3.33 and got a better time!

26.781s / Gigabyte GA-M52 / AMD X2 6000+ @ 3.33GHz / Zalman CNPS9700


----------



## ncsa

9.141s / Abit IP35 Pro / QX9650 @ 5093 MHz / 579 MHz 5-5-5-15 / VapoChill Single Stage



@Powelly .. these threads have not been updated for many months so don't worry, you'll run a new improved one soon enough.


----------



## ananda187

think i'll be satisfied with this OC for a while.


----------



## CpLRusty

My contribution to the cause....


----------



## JeremyFr

Alright boy's and girls finally got my E4400 up to 3Ghz Woot!!! heres the new super pi!


----------



## before

8.032s/MSI P35D3 Pl./QX9650 @5761MHz/2xSTT 1024MB @768MHz 6-5-5-16/Cascade


----------



## LaoFX

35.765s/ ASUS P4P800SE/ P4 Prescott 3.0E @ 3.824Mhz/ 4x512mb Generic @ 204mhz 2-3-3-6 (5:4)/ XP-90Al


----------



## Outfitter540

15.938s / Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L / E6750 @ 3.2 / Gskill PC6400 @ 5-5-5-15 / Stock









You're a hard act to follow Before.


----------



## spice003

18.533sec - E4400 @ 3200 mhz / Gskill 2GB DDR 800/ ASUS P5K-E/WIFI-AP / Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme lapped


----------



## TheGimpMan

Was going for sub-20.. no luck


----------



## korosu

14.855s / EVGA 680i SLI / E6600 @ 3.6GHz / Buffalo Firestix @ 4-4-4-12 / Ultra 120 eXtreme


----------



## Namrac

15.203s / DFI P965-S Dark / E6600 @ 3.4 Ghz / 2GB Ballistix Tracers @ DDR2 1136 @ 5-5-5-15/ Big Typhoon


----------



## NEvolution

14.175s / Asus P5K Deluxe / Q6600 @ 3798 Mhz / 2GB Buffalo Firestix @ DDR2 844 @ 5-5-5-15/ D-Tek Fuzion


----------



## n00by

12.109s / MSI P35 NEO2 FR / E6750 @ 4181 / 2GB Ballistix DDR800 @ 1254MHz 5-5-5-15 / mini typhoon + direct fresh air


----------



## Tricky

10.922s / EVGA 680i T2 / E8400 466.7x9 4.200MHz / OCZ SLi PC2-6400 2GB @ 840MHz 4-4-4-15-1T / OCZ Vindicator

http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/8973/owndlr4.jpg


----------



## Oblivion77

Here she is, hopefully I can overlclock this a bit more. 11s/DFI BLood Iron/ E8400 @ 3963mhz/ Kingston HyperX @ 880mhz 5-5-5-15/ Arctic Cooling Freezer


----------



## LuckyX2

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b1...ce159/sub9.jpg

I believe that makes me #2?


----------



## The Viper

9.797/ABIT IP35Pro/ [email protected]/ Crucial [email protected] 1044mhz 4-4-4-10/ Tuniq Tower


----------



## CSU_ComputerMajor

here's me. haven't done any oc yet so should see some better numbers seeing how my processor is known to hit the 3Ghz mark easily. is this a good time for my processor at stock speeds though?


----------



## gill

14.688s / Gigabyte DS3 / E6550 @ 3.5 (500x7) / Gskill @1000MHz 5-5-5-15 / TRUE w/Tricool










Hope i submitted right


----------



## binormalkilla

Her I am


----------



## {core2duo}werd

9.718s / EVGA 780i / E8400 @ 4.725 / OCZ @ 900MHz 5-6-6-17 / chilled wc
i ran it at 4.8 and got 9.6 but the screenie got messed up somehow oh well


----------



## Sum0n3

12.657s / DFI LT DK P35 / Q6600 @ 4.14 / Tracers @ 552Mhz 5-5-5-15 / Water


----------



## Rolandooo

LOL sorry for the outdated Superpi

Heres 1.5mod










11.656s


----------



## Evil XP2400

Update coming real soon guys. As a matter of fact, I'm all caught up but I'm having trouble pasting it into the thread. I'm getting some help right now, so everything should be up pretty soon.


----------



## viceroy

Just finished building my new system last night so here goes

12.875s / Asus P5E / E8400 @ 3.6 / OCZ Reaper @ 4-4-4-12 / Watercooled

Click for image


----------



## marsey99

15.563 / asus p5n e sli / e4300 @ 3.6 /ocz platinums @ 5-4-4-12 / arctic coolingfreezer 7 pro


----------



## soundx98

Hope I did this correctly









10.828secs

[email protected], DFI LT LP P35 T2R, GSkill F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ 5-5-5-15, Zalman CNPS 9700 LED


----------



## Evil XP2400

It's taken a bit longer than expected due to the problem I had pasting into the overclock.net window. I'm still trying to find a way around this if not I'm just going to have to redo about 35 entries and then we'll be all caught up. Sorry for the delay guys.


----------



## vix

11.250 / Asus Maximus Formula / E8400 @ 4.1 / Crucial Ballistix 1066 @ 5-5-5-15 / Stock Intel HSF










I can't wait to get my Freezone TEC back next week...


----------



## Litlratt

10.188s/EVGA 780i/QX9650 @ 4600/Reapers @ 1200 5 5 5 15 2t/D-Tek Fuzion


----------



## Pap3r

I'm really pumped about this. I've just started to get into overclocking more (I used to just do it for kicks, now I'm really trying to work it), and this is my fastest time. I'm gonna go fiddle with my fsb and try to raise the ram up a bit.

EDIT

32!


----------



## Skywatcher

Is this time slow or about right for an E6550?


----------



## The Viper

Really now, is this ever gonna get updated, sorry for the impatience, but its been months


----------



## gill

EvilXP posted a few posts up (a week ago) saying thatt hey are having problems. be patient mat.


----------



## The Viper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gill* 
EvilXP posted a few posts up (a week ago) saying thatt hey are having problems. be patient mat.










yes, thanks, Ive read that.


----------



## Deezle98

Friggin' cheaters with your E8400s








12.844s / BFG 680i SLI / E6700 @ 4.0GHz / Patriot Extreme Performance 800MHz @ 4-4-4-12 / Water


----------



## Pap3r

New SuperPi

32.531 This is a manny, so it's about as far as I can push it.


----------



## wire

I'd like to be added.

14.597s / DFI LANPARTY DK P35-T2RS / E6600 @ 3.6GHz / Crucial Ballistix 1080 MHz @ 4-4-4-12


----------



## Gri3f3r

11.891s / DFI LANPARTY DK P35 / E8400 @ 4.05 / Gskill @ 5-5-5-15 / TT


----------



## tatted_taz

Here is a nice run. And I am not done yet, I want #1


----------



## lsclincoln

Attachment 66254
11.078


----------



## soundx98

10.813 sec
E8400 @ 539 x 8 (4310MHz) Zalman 9700LED
DFI LT P35 T2R
Mushkin XP-6400 (D9GMH) @ 2.1v
XFX 8800GT

1650 x 1080
http://premium1.uploadit.org/soundx98//538x8.JPG


----------



## hiwa

E8500
maximus extreme
CellshoCk 1800
X700 Pro
TT 750
Phase change 1 Hp

spi 1mb 8.953


----------



## Gri3f3r

Wow nice score! Looks like a new record here.


----------



## ThatGuy16

10.982s / Gigabyte X38-DS4 / E8400 @ 4.31Ghz / Corsair XMS2 960mhz @ 5-5-5-15


----------



## r0nd3L

Some fast speeds :O

With the finished build in the sig I hit 14.6xx 1M. Running 350 * 9 = 3150Mhz.


----------



## Jouji-San

10.110s / DFI Dk P35-T2RS / E8400 @ 4.68Ghz / G.Skill DDR2-800 2x2GB @ 1040mhz 5-5-5-15 / Crappy ass watercooling loop


----------



## LAhoopz11

disregard


----------



## jilano29

20.750s / Foxconn P9657AA-8KS2H / E4300 @ 2.79Ghz / Corsair C5DHX 2x1GB DDR2-800 @ 3-5-5-18 / Stock


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Here it is boys~! 10 second SUPERPi

E8400 @ 4.50 Ghz, 500 FSB, RAM= [email protected] 5-5-5-15

Sig rig

10.544s / EVGA 780i / E8400 @ 4.5 / GeIL Estoria @ 5-4-4-10 / 2.3V


----------



## Criswell

*14.321s* / ASUS P5K-E Wifi/AP / E6700 @ 3.65GHz / Patriot Extreme DDR2-800 5-5-5-12 / Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme


----------



## xlastshotx

lol, I was looking at the times people were getting (9 seconds, 10 seconds, etc), and for some reason it really reminds me of drag racing







.


----------



## celebro

17.410 Abit IP-35e E2160 @ 3.6Ghz / Team Xtreme @ 5-5-5-15 1000mhz / Tuniq Tower 3x 120mm fans.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
lol, I was looking at the times people were getting (9 seconds, 10 seconds, etc), and for some reason it really reminds me of drag racing







.

LOL Thats really odd because I did not notice that, and I have done several drag races myself


----------



## onlycodered

40.670s / Foxconn 45CMX / P4 631 @ 3.3GHz / DDR2 @ 366MHz / Xigmatek HDT-S963

Wow, my RAM really sucks.


----------



## Vampyreguy

Here's mine


----------



## topdog




----------



## soundx98

^^^

Very Nice run with that


----------



## XFreeRollerX

updates anyone?


----------



## firefox is awesome

Celeron D @ stock (2.93) 512MB DDR 266 Generic RAM, Abit SG-80 mobo. 1min., 19s.

Attachments not working


----------



## Triplesec

Here's mine.

Attachment 68337


----------



## XiCynx

Here is mine... Not impressive but way better than my AMD xD

1M - 15.896s


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


Here is mine... Not impressive but way better than my AMD xD

1M - 15.896s


That is actually pretty good man!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ml#post3498929

updated to conform with rules?


----------



## jpark59

Thank you


----------



## pattyntjen

10.423


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pattyntjen*


10.423


WHAT? How did you get .1s faster than me ???? Were at the same clockrate!


----------



## Deezle98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


WHAT? How did you get .1s faster than me ???? Were at the same clockrate!


Probably because he's not running Vista/has more background programs turned off.


----------



## Unknownm

*HERE IS STOCK*


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Is this thread ever updated? i think i got like 2nd place?

http://www.overclock.net/3498929-post877.html


----------



## pattyntjen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deezle98*


Probably because he's not running Vista/has more background programs turned off.


it's running on vista 64 bit/some programs are turned of


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pattyntjen*


it's running on vista 64 bit/some programs are turned of


See thats not fair...

whats your RAM at? lol

EDIT: lets move our discussion to the discussion forum lol


----------



## MADMAX22

There is a discussion thread for this


----------



## pattyntjen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


See thats not fair...

whats your RAM at? lol

EDIT: lets move our discussion to the discussion forum lol


my ram's at 1000 mhz


----------



## skunksmash

new superPI time !!!!!!!!!
















can u add me to the list ...please !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stingerjg




----------



## uk-lad-andy




----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


Is this thread ever updated? i think i got like 2nd place?

http://www.overclock.net/3498929-post877.html


nope it never is

and you have at least 4th
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ml#post3333973
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ml#post3304728


----------



## sublime0

Fine then... < 24 seconds 3.4Ghz


----------



## x2s3w4

Here's my fastest so far. Sub 10s coming soon.
That's on an E8400, P5B deluxe, Kingston PC8500 [email protected] 5-5-5-15


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
i will be taking over the official super pi 1m thread, in place of evil xp2400









an update is in the works.

Rep for your efforts.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
i will be taking over the official super pi 1m thread, in place of evil xp2400









an update is in the works.

For what ever reason, I'm unable to merge the posts








Never hand this happen before, perhaps because a Director has Ownership.

{core2duo}werd whom will be taking ownership...
Please contact Evil and refer to me about your taking over control... its all been cleared by EvilXP.


----------



## CL3P20

@ x2s- Are you still tweaking, or have you begun fine-tuning your score yet?

I have been experimenting with copywaza lately, trying to get a good file size...are you running diag mode, with maxmem enabled?


----------



## vinodfrndz

heres my super pi run cpu ram everything at stock!!!

17s


----------



## The Viper

update 9.484s/DFI BloodIron/[email protected]/Crucial [email protected] 4-4-4-12/Tuniq


----------



## {core2duo}werd

alright it's all updated to post #913, if you weren't added there are a few reasons that might be why
1. no picture
2. not in this format 9.484s/DFI BloodIron/[email protected]/Crucial [email protected] 4-4-4-12/Tuniq


----------



## The Viper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


alright it's all updated to post #913, if you weren't added there are a few reasons that might be why
1. no picture
2. not in this format 9.484s/DFI BloodIron/[email protected]/Crucial [email protected] 4-4-4-12/Tuniq


thats what Im talking about...Very nice job{core2duo}werd!


----------



## n8 herman

n8 herman 14.385 / eVGA 680i sli A1 / E6750 @ 3600 Mhz / 900 Mhz 4-4-4-12 1t / TT silent 775d

isn't that slow for my stats? whats the deal. I'm still looking for the peak. I wonder how fast others on air have gotten their 6700 6750's?


----------



## ncsa

ncsa *8.969s* / Abit IP35 Pro / QX9650 @ 5196 MHz / 1082 MHz 4-4-4-12 / DICE

EDIT

AMD Opteron has dropped off the list .. image reinstated...

http://www.overclock.net/630267-post58.html


----------



## XFreeRollerX

holy sh....


----------



## {core2duo}werd

updated,
n8 herman put your information in your post like this *ncsa 8.969s / Abit IP35 Pro / QX9650 @ 5196 MHz / 1082 MHz 4-4-4-12 / DICE and i'll add you.
*


----------



## SergeRY

Sergery 9.906s / EVGA 790i Ultra / e8400 @ 4500 MHz / 919MHz 7-6-6-18/ chilled H2O

I will tweak more later. prob not for a few days -a week, busy







. next to try: cas6...
peas


----------



## {core2duo}werd

updated


----------



## vuxdu

here is mine.. haven't gone for a suicide run yet, too lazy ^^.


----------



## SergeRY

Sergery 9.000s / EVGA 790i Ultra / e8400 @ 5175 MHz / 919MHz 7-6-5-16/ DICE

I've hit the 9.000000000000000s barrier







. lol
peas

*Edit:* crap, didn't notice my validation was cutoff. I will see if I have another screen later.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Here's mine...

Attachment 70036


----------



## Danbeme32

Here is my result.
Edit: Fixed I think


----------



## 18 is # 1

Lets try again without speed step on...

Attachment 70038


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


Here's my fastest so far. Sub 10s coming soon.
That's on an E8400, P5B deluxe, Kingston PC8500 [email protected] 5-5-5-15










Aww mannnnn. I screwed up the format so I didn't get in the update????
O.K. one more time.
10.125/P5Bdeluxe WiFi/[email protected]/Kingston HyperX 5-5-5-15/Tuniq .
I don't have to post the picture again right? it's in the quote.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Here is the whole sheet...

Attachment 70041


----------



## {core2duo}werd

please read the rules before posting, none of you followed them

Quote:



*NOTES/RULES:*
A member can post their fastest time for each Processor. Updates on the same processor will take the place of the old submission (may have more than one entry if the tests are done on different processors).
Only one entry in the Top 10 per member per section.
When you first startup Pi please ensure that you resize the Window down to allow clear view of all loops and the final finish time / validation number.
In the title bar of your post write up the summary, this is to make it easier to link from Post #1 to your post. See example below:
Quote:
14.344s / Gigabyte S3 / E6600 @ 3.6 / Gskill HZ @ 4-5-5-13 / Stock
Also include other system specs that maybe helpful to other members if they are not in your profile.
*Any posts that do not adhere to these rules will not be posted!*
Any entries where screen shots are no longer available for whatever reason will remain on the scores list. However, without a screen shot they will no longer be eligible for the Top 10 Processor lists. If you are a current member and you notice your screen shot is now missing, make a new post if you still have the screen shot and it will be eligible for the Top 10 section again.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *vuxdu*


here is mine.. haven't gone for a suicide run yet, too lazy ^^.


Not in the right format, please edit your post with the correct format.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SergeRY*


Sergery 9.000s / EVGA 790i Ultra / e8400 @ 5175 MHz / 919MHz 7-6-5-16/ DICE

I've hit the 9.000000000000000s barrier







. lol 
peas

*Edit:* crap, didn't notice my validation was cutoff. I will see if I have another screen later.


Yep gotta have the checksum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*


Here is my result.


Please edit your post into the correct format.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


Aww mannnnn. I screwed up the format so I didn't get in the update????
O.K. one more time.
10.125/P5Bdeluxe WiFi/[email protected]/Kingston HyperX 5-5-5-15/Tuniq .
I don't have to post the picture again right? it's in the quote.


Sorry, there's no checksum in that screen shot, and no memory CPU-Z tab

Quote:



*You just need a screenshot with your SuperPi Mod 1.5 time (showing PI Calc done dialogue box and visible checksum), CPU-z CPU tab and CPU-z Memory tab. All on the same screen shot.*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*


Here is the whole sheet...

Attachment 70041


no checksum, no CPU-Z shots, and not in the correct format. Sorry please edit your post and follow the rules.


----------



## 18 is # 1




----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*





close

Quote:



*You just need a screenshot with your SuperPi Mod 1.5 time (showing PI Calc done dialogue box and visible checksum), CPU-z CPU tab and CPU-z Memory tab. All on the same screen shot.*


----------



## Schroedinger

In the 13s range.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schroedinger* 


In the 13s range.

good, now just put your post into this format

Quote:

*14.344s / Gigabyte S3 / E6600 @ 3.6 / Gskill HZ @ 4-5-5-13 / Stock cooling*


----------



## SergeRY

Sergery 8.859s / EVGA 790i Ultra / e8400 @ 5265 MHz / 835MHz 7-6-5-16-1T/ DICE

now with Beta!!! bios. not exactly stable though (see cpu-z, rofl). got a run out of it


----------



## {core2duo}werd

updated


----------



## CL3P20

Just posting for this thread..hwbot already sent.

e6700 @ 333*10 , mild tweaks on old OS.. needs fresh install and new ram to break sub-15's at this speed


----------



## iggster

10.842/e8400 at 4.4 ghz/xfx 780i/880mhz 5-5-5-15/coolmaster air cooling


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
10.842/e8400 at 4.4 ghz/xfx 780i/880mhz 5-5-5-15/coolmaster air cooling










Hey iggster, you also need a CPUz memory tab in the screenshot. He's been nailing me on that also.(and something else)
Nice score. My vcore needs to be a lot higher to get that high of an OC, but my E8400 isn't very good.


----------



## iggster

ok then scratch that one this one is a tad better anyways









10.779/e8400 at 4.43 ghz/xfx 780i/880mhz 5-5-5-15/coolmaster air cooling


----------



## thomasbu

hmmm.....we ....need to get lives  im just kidding


----------



## [email protected]

Discussion thread link in the OP points to the home page / nonexistent URL.


----------



## Danbeme32

Check if post #925 is corrected.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Discussion thread link in the OP points to the home page / nonexistent URL.

fixed, thanks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danbeme32* 
Check if post #925 is corrected.

yup, your in







.

updated to this point.


----------



## NFF

17.907/[email protected]/asus pk5pl-vm/kingston valuram 667 5-5-5-15


----------



## {core2duo}werd

updated


----------



## OziriS

13.844 / [email protected] / P5E / Ocz xtc 8500 X2 5-5-5-15 1100/ Blue Orb II


----------



## droby1987

14.156s/EVGA 780i/Q6600 GO @ 3.6/OCZ Reaper 8500 2x2 gig kit @ 5-5-5-18/ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120

This is an alright score for my rig but I'm sure that with better cooling and a higher overclock on the Q6600 that I'm going to be somewhere down around the low to mid 13 second range


----------



## iggster

cancel I will try for a bit better


----------



## iggster

10.484/e8400 at 4.589 ghz/xfx 780i/880mhz 5-5-5-15/coolmaster air cooling


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OziriS* 
14.281 / [email protected] / P5E / Ocz xtc 8500 X2 5-5-5-15 1100/

what cooling?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *droby1987* 
14.156s/EVGA 780i/Q6600 GO @ 3.6/OCZ Reaper 8500 2x2 gig kit @ 5-5-5-18/ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120

This is an alright score for my rig but I'm sure that with better cooling and a higher overclock on the Q6600 that I'm going to be somewhere down around the low to mid 13 second range









I need a screen shot with the finished box in it and i need to be able to see the checksum.

updated.


----------



## droby1987

13.078s @ 3.9GHz with air cooling on the Q6600 GO= amazing









This is even better than what I originally thought I would be able to get on air


----------



## droby1987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


what cooling?

I need a screen shot with the finished box in it and i need to be able to see the checksum.

updated.


I just reposted an even better time of 13.078 seconds so use that to score to validate.

Thanks


----------



## OziriS

A Blue Orb II


----------



## svtfmook

can i play?


----------



## iggster

shouldn't I be in the top 10? I know someone will beat it soon but I will attempt to run at 5 ghz today on water hopefully and break into the 9 sec range


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



shouldn't I be in the top 10? I know someone will beat it soon but I will attempt to run at 5 ghz today on water hopefully and break into the 9 sec range


theres a lot more to Pi, than just clock speed and timings







At 5ghz you should be well into the sub-9's easy. You have a bit of tuning to do still.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OziriS*


A Blue Orb II


ok got you

Quote:



Originally Posted by *svtfmook*


can i play?


is there any way you could get a version of superpi that does the checksum?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


shouldn't I be in the top 10? I know someone will beat it soon but I will attempt to run at 5 ghz today on water hopefully and break into the 9 sec range


sorry, i fixed that now.


----------



## svtfmook

here









a difference of about 1 second between 64bit and 32bit


----------



## OziriS

updated post #946 - going 13.844

thanks!


----------



## marsey99




----------



## bkb

10.163 / XFX 680 SLI LT / e8400 @ 4.581 / OCZ PC26400 800Mhz 4-3-3-8 / Thermaltake V1 air cooler


----------



## Criswell

*13.325s / P5K-E Wifi-AP / Q6600 @ 3915 / Gskill NQ @ 4-4-4-13 / TRUE*










UPDATE THE DAMN LIST!


----------



## CL3P20

thread could sure use a good update.







hehe'


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *svtfmook* 
here









a difference of about 1 second between 64bit and 32bit

cpu-z cpu and memory tabs in the same shot as per the rules please.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 









memory tab please

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
thread could sure use a good update.







hehe'

yup, thanks for reminding me


----------



## kartik3vv

core2Duo E6600 @ 3.4Ghz @ 16 sec

---------------


----------



## bkb

*09.875 / XFX 680 SLI LT / e8400 @ 4.675 / OCZ PC26400 800Mhz 4-3-3-8 / Thermaltake V1*










*Under 10. wewt.*


----------



## MasterKromm

*12.296s / DFI X48-T2R / Q6700 @ 4100mhz 1.55V / Gskill HZ 513mhz @ 4-4-4-12 /Xigmatek S1283

*Attachment 73318


----------



## before

7.938s/Asus Commando/E8500 @5827MHz/2xSTT 512MB @613MHz 4-4-4-8/Cascade


----------



## crowncobra

23.641s / Asus crosshair / 6000+ @ 3.59 / Xms2 @ 4-4-4-12 / TRUE


----------



## crowncobra

I have new update
23.328s / Asus crosshair / 6000+ @ 3.6 / Xms2 @ 5-5-5-15 / TRUE


----------



## {core2duo}werd

updated


----------



## Karlz3r

17.437s / Maximus Formula / Q9450 @ 2.67 / A-Data Extreme Edition DDR2-1066 5-5-5-18 / TRUE + Ultra Kaze 1000rpm


----------



## marsey99

10.906s / gigabyte ep35 ds3r / e8200 @ 4.28ghz / ocz platinum [email protected] 5-5-5-18 / ifx 14 1200rpm 120mm


----------



## {core2duo}werd

updated


----------



## total90




----------



## Karlz3r

A little update from me.



12.204s / Maximus Formula / Q9450 @ 3816 MHz / A-Data Extreme Edition DDR2-954 5-5-5-18 / TRUE + Ultra Kaze 1000rpm


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *total90*














please format your post correctly following the rules in the first post.

updated.


----------



## se7en56

I was 15.something seconds, I need to get a screenshot when I go home


----------



## Fusion Racing

16.684 / DFI LT X48 T2R / Q6600 @ 3206.4Mhz / Team Xtreem Dark @ 1068Mhz 5-5-5-15 / Lapped Tuniq Tower 120 + Silverstone FM121


----------



## ChIck3n

Here is mine


----------



## RAMDAC

Multicore (Core 3 and 4) disabled


----------



## {core2duo}werd

updated.
i'm thinking about splitting the top ten results between 90, 65, and 45 nm like MasterKromm suggested, but i would like some more opinions before i do.


----------



## Skywatcher

Not bad for an E6550.


----------



## mnishimura00

ooooh goody i can keep up with old school AMD computers from 2 years ago.


----------



## Forgotten_Realms

This is pretty good for this little celeron 430 1.8, LOL....


----------



## Cpt.Zero

mine 12.562 - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 GO @ 4077MHz, Team Extreme 1208MHz 5-5-5-12 2T










verification link:


----------



## Steeveeo

15 seconds with current setup, hope to get more after OCing.

EDIT: Whoops forgot to get screenshot.

EDIT: Found I didnt have mod1.5, and I cannot find a working link...

EDIT: Alright here we go, found the link and ran it, 15.922seconds, I bet I could have done better, but meh.


----------



## johan.lab

17.172s / Gigabyte P35C-DS3R / Q6600 @ 3.0 / Kingmax @ 5-5-5-15


----------



## coltsrock

[email protected]/ Asus P5E /G.Skill 4GBPQ/5-5-5-15/DDR2-912

*11.79 Secs*


----------



## .Sup




----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnishimura00*


ooooh goody i can keep up with old school AMD computers from 2 years ago.











please read the directions in the first post and follow them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Forgotten_Realms*


This is pretty good for this little celeron 430 1.8, LOL....


please read the directions in the first post and follow them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cpt.Zero*


mine 12.562 - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 GO @ 4077MHz, Team Extreme 1208MHz 5-5-5-12 2T










verification link: 











please read the directions in the first post and follow them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steeveeo*


15 seconds with current setup, hope to get more after OCing.

EDIT: Whoops forgot to get screenshot.

EDIT: Found I didnt have mod1.5, and I cannot find a working link...

EDIT: Alright here we go, found the link and ran it, 15.922seconds, I bet I could have done better, but meh.


please read the directions in the first post and follow them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johan.lab*


17.172s / Gigabyte P35C-DS3R / Q6600 @ 3.0 / Kingmax @ 5-5-5-15


I need to see CPU-z CPU and memory tabs in the same screen shot like the rules in the first page say.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*












please read the directions in the first post and follow them.


----------



## RAMDAC

Hi {core2duo}werd,

Comin' closer to ya!


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

Techtrancer_Wien 22.297s / Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe / AMD X2 6400+ @ 3670MHz / Crucial Value PC2-4200U @ 611,7MHz, 5-5-4-3-11-2T / Watercooling



Techtrancer_Wien 23,312s / Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe / AMD X2 6000+ @ 3540MHzMHz / Crucial Value PC2-4200U @ 590MHz, 5-5-4-3-13-2T / Watercooling



Techtrancer_Wien 25,516s / Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe / AMD X2 4200+ @ 3498,4MHz / Kingston SLI PC2-8500U @ 499,7MHz, 4-5-4-15-24-T2 / Watercooling



Techtrancer_Wien 24,922s / DFI Lanparty UT 3200CFX-DR / AMD Opteron 170 @ 3404,6MHz / Kingston HyperX 4000 @ 283,7MHz 3-3-2-2-11-1T / Watercooling


----------



## RaHuLYD

Horrible RAM timings I know....


----------



## USFORCES

09.484 / eVGA 780i FTW / E8600 @ 5000Mhz/ CorsairXMS 4-4-4-12 2T/Water


----------



## sno.lcn

My most recent LN2 run on my old Foxconn Mars. Can't wait to grab some more of the cold stuff and play with my EP45T-Extreme


----------



## Fear_Of_Dreams

Not sure why i even bother posting this sad score but oh well:


----------



## Mike-O

14.882s / Maximus II Formula / Q9450 @ 3.2 / G.Skill @ 4-4-4-12 / Zalman CNPS 9700NT


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


09.484 / eVGA 780i FTW / E8600 @ 5000Mhz/ CorsairXMS 4-4-4-12 2T/Water











I need to be able to see the checksum, and a CPU-Z memory tab.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sno.lcn*


My most recent LN2 run on my old Foxconn Mars. Can't wait to grab some more of the cold stuff and play with my EP45T-Extreme



















Please read the rules in the first post and re-post your score accordingly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear_Of_Dreams*


Not sure why i even bother posting this sad score but oh well:



please read the rules in the first post.


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

@ {core2duo}werd

why dont you pul all of my superpi runs into the list?

i test different CPUs and 3 of this 4 are fast enough to be in the top ten of AMD!


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Techtrancer_Wien* 
@ {core2duo}werd

why dont you pul all of my superpi runs into the list?

i test different CPUs and 3 of this 4 are fast enough to be in the top ten of AMD!

because of this rule.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the rules in the first post*
Only one entry in the Top 10 per member per section.


----------



## sno.lcn

I have a faster, but no mem tab on CPUZ. Should be able to get a good bit faster when my sticks get back from OCZ RMA


----------



## {core2duo}werd

very nice







do you do any 3d benching? we could use some more serious benchers here on OCN imo.


----------



## sno.lcn

My 3d is crap right now. PI is all I can run at those speeds until my RAM gets back, these Crucials just aren't stable enough









I completely agree. This is a huge forum, there should be more points being put up at the bot.


----------



## RAMDAC

@sno.lcn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sno.lcn* 
7.719s

WOW!!!









Anyway, I'm also satisfied with my 9+ seconds


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

24.344s / Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe / AMD X2 4200+ @ 3608MHz / Crucial Value PC2-4200U @ 515.5 MHz, 4-4-4-3-11-2T / Watercooling


----------



## Core2uu

12.282 / Asus P5QL-E / C2D E8500 @ 3984MHz / OCZ Vista Gold PC6400 @410MHz 5-5-5-15 / Freezer 7 Pro

Note: Since I have speedstep enabled CPU-Z says 2.46ghz instead of 3.9ghz at which the calculation was made...


----------



## jdave420

12.125/ASUS P5N-E SLI/[email protected]/Gskill [email protected] 5-6-6-31/Watercooled


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdave420* 
12.125 [email protected] 3.9 Asus P5n-e Sli

please read the rules and post your results accordingly.

updated.


----------



## jdave420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
please read the rules and post your results accordingly.

updated.

there i fixed it is that better???


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdave420* 
there i fixed it is that better???

yup, your in.


----------



## wannabe_OC

13.828 / XFX 780i / C2D E8400 @ 3600MHz / Crucial balli Tracers PC6400 @ 400MHz 5-5-5-18 / Gemin II


----------



## captthunderpnts




----------



## {core2duo}werd

updated


----------



## xxturbowesxx




----------



## Core2uu

Note(s): Updated score; 100ms faster xD... Core2Duo{werd} you might want to take a look at the top person on the 12sec list, he's supposed to be somewhere around fifth...

12.180 / Asus P5QL-E / E8500 @ 3914MHz / OCZ Vista Gold DDR2-800 @ 412MHz 5-5-5-15 / Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro


----------



## Core2uu

Note: Sorry for posting AGAIN... BUT, better getting a yet better time I couldn't resist... I believe this makes me third in the twelve second list







...

12.136 / Asus P5QL-E / E8500 @ 3895MHz / OCZ Vista Gold DDR2-800 @ 410MHz 5-5-5-15 / Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro


----------



## san~man

*Updated**

12.781/ P5K-D / Q6600GO @ 4023Mhz / G.Skill Pi [email protected] 555 stock timing / TRUE


----------



## Techtrancer_Wien

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
because of this rule.


thank you for information!

i have update my fastetst superpi1m run last night

Techtrancer_wien / Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Winsor F3 / 3751 MHz / 341 MHz / 1,648 V / 2x1024 MB Crucial Value PC2-5300U / 536 MHz / 4-4-3-3-11-2T / 2.50 V / Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe / Watercooling / 21.875 sec


----------



## By-Tor




----------



## zads

11.692s / Intel DX58SO / Intel Core i7 @ 2.85 Ghz / Wintec AmpX DDR3 @ 6-6-6-14 / Modified Scythe MINE held to CPU by... gravity.

Stock speed on the CPU is 2.0Ghz. 
Tri-channel Wintec AmpX (2GB modules rated at DDR3-1600 CL8) memory,
only currently running at DDR3-1140 (6-6-6-14 timings).


----------



## v1ral

Ok I am gonna post, 
this is my first time using Super PI..so tell what you think.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zads* 
11.692s / Intel DX58SO / Intel Core i7 @ 2.85 Ghz / Wintec AmpX DDR3 @ 6-6-6-14 / Modified Scythe MINE held to CPU by... gravity.

Stock speed on the CPU is 2.0Ghz.
Tri-channel Wintec AmpX (2GB modules rated at DDR3-1600 CL8) memory,
only currently running at DDR3-1140 (6-6-6-14 timings).

woah, that's our first core i7 run... nice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *v1ral* 
Ok I am gonna post,
this is my first time using Super PI..so tell what you think.









please read the rules in the first post and format your post accordingly.


----------



## superk

11.606s / XFX 780i / E8400 @ 4.1 / G-Skill PQ @ 5-5-5-15 / Lapped TRUE


----------



## mlb07uk

11.808 seconds/DS3R/4GB 8500 g.skill 5-5-5-15 stock/E8400 1.34bios/1.31idle/1.29vload


----------



## ira-k

8.879s / DFI DK P35 / E8600 @ 5300Mhz / 2x1024 OCZ 9600 5-5-5-15 @ 530Mhz / 320W TEC


----------



## nathris

16.623s / P5N-E SLI / E5200 @ 3.5 (280x12.5) / Mushkin HP2 DDR2 800 @ 4-5-4-11 / Xigmatek HDT-S1283


----------



## {core2duo}werd

updated, everyone in the intel top 10 are now under 10 seconds! nice!


----------



## mlb07uk

11.578s / Gigabyte EP35-DS3R / E8400 @ 4.1ghz / Gskill PC8500 4GB @ 5-5-5-15 / Scythe Andy Samurai


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

here is mine


----------



## By-Tor

UPDATE PLEASE


----------



## kleptodathief

i get around 15.1 secs @ 3.75ghz e5200


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kleptodathief*


i get around 15.1 secs @ 3.75ghz e5200


You should read the OP and follow the guidelines...


----------



## Hondacity

join i can?

12seconds / DFI DK P45-T2RS+ / e7200 @ 4.3 / 4-4-2-1 @971mhz/ Water


----------



## Danbeme32

Please update with new chip.


----------



## kleptodathief

haha this is like posting 1/4m times at a car forum lulz

im only getting mid to low 16s in my pi ricer









will i get faster times if i titen up my DRam? 4-4-4-12?

im currently doing 5-5-5-15 @ 426mhz in cpu z readings


----------



## ThatGuy16

Update for me, im still working on sub 10s









10.187 / Gigabyte X38-DS4 / E8400 @ 4.65 / G. Skill @ 5-5-5-12 / Water


----------



## nathris

I thought I'd give it a run on my POS laptop.

Looks like Core 2's ancestor is still powerful enough to slap around the 939 Athlons


----------



## franz

10.813/[email protected]/2GB [email protected] 5-4-4-12/TRUE

Finally into the 10 second range.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Is this fast enough to make the list?


----------



## nathris

Under 16, woo!

New motherboard, update please!


----------



## before

7.343s /Asus Commando/E8600 @6186.6MHz/2xWintec 512MB @618.7MHz 5-5-5-15/Cascade


----------



## jerome16v

Greetz


----------



## BenBrown

*removed*


----------



## crowncobra

Celeron = Cheap and fast .


----------



## USFORCES

9.788s /EVGA 780i FTW/E8600 @4900MHz/CorsairXMS 6GB @857MHz 4-3-4-8/Water

Even though my best is 9.484







I'll post a 8.xxx soon as it drops below 0 outside








http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ml#post4468343


----------



## nathris

Small update, 80mhz does a surprising amount...


----------



## BenBrown

*removed*


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


here is mine










please read the first post and post your results accordingly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kleptodathief*


haha this is like posting 1/4m times at a car forum lulz

im only getting mid to low 16s in my pi ricer









will i get faster times if i titen up my DRam? 4-4-4-12?

im currently doing 5-5-5-15 @ 426mhz in cpu z readings











please read the rules in the first post.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jerome16v*











Greetz


please read the rules in the first post

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


Guess I better add one to the AMD catagory.




please read the rules in the first post

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crowncobra*


Celeron = Cheap and fast .










please read the rules inthe first post

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


A little improvement over the last one.




please read the rules in the first post.

updated, sorry it's been awhile.


----------



## BenBrown

After reading the rules (idiot me) here is my run.

22.267s / ASUS M3A79-T 790FX / 9850 BE @ 3623MHz / G.Skill @ 5-5-5-15 / AIR


----------



## XFreeRollerX

I woul just like to say thanks for keeping your thread updated! Good work man, not many can hold such a task as well as you do


----------



## jerome16v

My second try.... sorry









10.968s / Asus maximus formula / C2D E8500 @ 4275 / Kingston Hyper X pc9600 @ 450mhz 4-4-4-12 / Thermalright extreme










Greetz


----------



## nathris

Under 15!!!

Update please.


----------



## iggster

10.203 / Gigabyte x58 / i7 [email protected]/ corsair 1333 7-7-720 / Stock air

I will most likely be updating this hopefully hopefully I can get in the 9.0-.2 second range


----------



## Drift0r

Hoping to get sub 15 seconds. That seems like a long shot, but this is as best i can do for now. Don't mind nTune in the corner. I havent' gotten around to uninstalling that.

15.754 with Asus P5E-VM HDMI on C2D E7200 @ 3.43GHz with OCZ PC6400 5-5-5-12 on AIR (CM Vortex 752)


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drift0r* 
Hoping to get sub 15 seconds. That seems like a long shot, but this is as best i can do for now. Don't mind nTune in the corner. I havent' gotten around to uninstalling that.


Dude kill the background processes! Those take away from your time, you know... When I do my runs I kill every non essential process, set both CPU-Zs to minimum priority and run SuperPi in realtime.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drift0r*


Hoping to get sub 15 seconds. That seems like a long shot, but this is as best i can do for now. Don't mind nTune in the corner. I havent' gotten around to uninstalling that.

15.754 with Asus P5E-VM HDMI on C2D E7200 @ 3.43GHz with OCZ PC6400 5-5-5-12 on AIR (CM Vortex 752)











please read the rules in the first post and format your post accordingly. Oh and it's not a bad thing to use Ntune lol when i did my run i could only get into windows at 4.5 past that i used ntune to get to 4.7 and i could run super pi, and 3dmarks just fine.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Why is there 12 entries in AMD's top 10 list?

lol


----------



## {core2duo}werd

good question lol i didn't change that list at all today.


----------



## Drift0r

Corrected. I hope i still didn't do anything wrong with this post.. BTW, closing some background programs did help with my time. Thanks! (Although I had to leave AIM open as i was talking with someone).

15.425 / Asus P5E-VM HDMI / E7200 @ 3.54GHz / OCZ PC6400 2GB / Vortex 752 (AIR)


----------



## iggster

only person on stock air in the 9 second area.

9.641 / Gigabyte x58 / i7 [email protected]/ corsair 1333 7-7-720 / Stock air


----------



## By-Tor

Broke into the 11 sec. club...


----------



## minu94

My E5200 @4Ghz


----------



## Ranked

12 second E5200.


----------



## Infinitegrim

how do you set it to go into decimals?


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*


how do you set it to go into decimals?



You have the wrong superpi version. Get the mod version.
Hold on I'll find it.

Edit: here it is  super_pi_mod-1.5.zip


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


You have the wrong superpi version. Get the mod version.
Hold on I'll find it.

Edit: here it is  super_pi_mod-1.5.zip 


 thanks!


----------



## BlankThis

It's not bad but I think my small L2 cache is letting me down









~B~


----------



## iggster

9.469 / Gigabyte x58 / i7 [email protected]/ patriot 1510mzh 9-8-8-24 / water'


----------



## Infinitegrim

i get 12.343. But hey i got the cheapest core 2 duo availible! Im also running on old harddrives, i wonder if i go from IDE to SATA i can improve my times


----------



## kemo6600

[email protected] 9X450 = 4.05GHZ / GA-EP31-DS3L / Kingston 450mhz 5-5-5-15 Stock cooling


----------



## kuzetsa

Yes, I got my 680i to run a 45nm yorkfield core2quad =^_^=

... in fact, I even overclocked my q9450 from 2.66 to 3.2ghz, yet the motherboard manufacturer claims this NForce 6xx doesn't support yorkfield.

Specs:
- Air cooled (inc. 3x 120mm case fans)
- 24 hour prime95 stable (mersenne 25.7 on all 4 cores)
- 20 pass intel burn test 1.8 stable (linpack on all 4 cores)
- superpi 32m stable (1 core, but it's a benchmark)
- gaming stable (really love this week's new 180.48 drivers on my 8800gts)
- CRAPPY g.skill PC2-8500 ram (doesn't run at 4-4-4-12 on any voltage)


----------



## CL3P20

12.781 sec

Q6600 @ 445*9, 1.6v
2GB Dominators, 4-4-4-10-4-20

12.781s / Gigabyte X48-DQ6 / Q6600 @ 4.0ghz / Dominators @ 890mhz 4-4-4-10 / water


----------



## By-Tor

This could get me into the top ten club....


----------



## {core2duo}werd

updated, if your score didn't make it onto the list, then you need to read the rules in the first post, and re post your results accordingly.


----------



## CL3P20

edited post for submission


----------



## By-Tor

wwwwooohhhoooo #10 for now....


----------



## kuzetsa

13.425s / EVGA 680i / q9450 @ 3516mhz / g.skill pc2-8500 @ 5-5-5-15 / AIR -- Same system as earlier post, but faster time... This 3.5ghz OC was NOT 32m stable, nor prime95, nor intel burn test, gaming, etc.


----------



## str8wick3d

11.934s / EVGA 750i / e8400 @ 4000mhz / Wintec AmpX pc2-6400 @ 5-5-5-16 / AIR


----------



## Infinitegrim

12.221s / DFi P35/ e7200 @ 4250mhz / OCZ Reaper PC2 9200 1000Mhz @ 4-4-4-12/ AIR


----------



## gooddog

Asus P6T / i7 965 @4.39 / OCZ 1600 9-9-9-24 / Air (True 120)


----------



## nemlich22

E8500 @ 4.166 ghz


----------



## ChrisB17

With my sig rig I managed to do 1m in 24s.


----------



## iggster

nice score gooddog! 8 seconds isnt far


----------



## Giggers

http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/8794/superpilj7.png

Decent.

Forgot to mention that it's air cooling.


----------



## iggster

9.297 / Gigabyte x58 / i7 [email protected]/ corsair 1560 7-7-7-20 / water


----------



## zer0hz

15.266 Seconds / EVGA 790i FTW / Core 2 Quad Q6700 @ 3.5Ghz / 9-9-9-25 1T 2GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1333MHz / ZEROTherm BTF-90


----------



## gooddog

Go Iggster Go!

Awesome!

P.S. may want to edit your post - either that or give more detail on the 4.524volt overclock


----------



## CL3P20

12.593 sec / GA X48-DQ6 / Q6600 @ 450*9, 4.05ghz / 2x1 Dominators @ 540mhz, 4-4-4-8 / water by CL3P20


----------



## MrMason

10.046 sec / EVGA 780i FTW / E8400 @4.725Ghz / 2x 2GB OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066 5-6-6-15 @ 1050Mhz / OCZ Vendetta 2


----------



## Giggers

Fixed. This time, I turned the underclocking off. Thanks, MrMason!

http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/9136/superpill1.png


----------



## By-Tor




----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gooddog*


Go Iggster Go!

Awesome!

P.S. may want to edit your post - either that or give more detail on the 4.524volt overclock










4.7? thats an ancient Chinese secret daniel son


----------



## wierdo124

I'll post mine later. I've gotta pump my OC back up to do it. IIRC i can break 10 seconds.


----------



## ira-k

*8.359s/ DFI P35 DK/E8600 @ 5500Mhz/ Cell Shock D9GKX @ 4-4-4-9 @ 550Mhz


**










*


----------



## mega_option101

ira-k:

I hope that you didn't run that with all those other apps in the background


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

I still haven't tweaked my ram, but if this is a harbinger of things to come, i'm very satisfied.

EDIT: I couldn;t fit it, but i have stock cooling


----------



## ira-k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


ira-k:

I hope that you didn't run that with all those other apps in the background

















Just SpeedFan set to low priority, I'm paranoid about the temp's on dice right now, it put me in 3'rd place ahead of 2 other dice scores and only behind a Ln2 and cascade score.









Besides if you set the affinity right SPI is running on it own core anyway.


----------



## TheDark

12.974s / Asus P5N-e SLI 650i / E8500 @ 3.7 / G.skill Pi Black (2x2GHz) @ 4-4-4-12 / Xigmatek HDT-S1283

Screenshot.

I'm new to OCing, I'll top that score soon. Haha. I just shaved a few milliseconds off by closing some applications. I had iTunes and some other stuff running at the time.

The new result is: 12.823s


----------



## CL3P20

11.407s / Asus P5Q Deluxe / E8600 @ 4.06 / Geil 4x1 PC8500 5-5-5-15 / Tuniq120

First run @ 4ghz, with fresh install on a new client build I completed today...the client was very satisfied with the overall results for daily use.









Attachment 90012


----------



## spice003

11.997s / Asus P5K-E / E8500 @ 4.0 / 4 GB G.Skill 6400


----------



## {core2duo}werd

updated, if your score didn't make it check your post and make sure it follows the rules.


----------



## By-Tor

UPDATE PLEASE


----------



## CL3P20

Nice run Bytor..getting down there


----------



## XAslanX

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=450772


----------



## NCspecV81

Looks like I have to install xp =o(


----------



## iggster

9.015 / Gigabyte x58 / i7 [email protected]/ corsair 1560 7-7-7-20 / water

when I get home from work ill post my other run...maybe


----------



## iggster

8.969 / Gigabyte x58 / i7 [email protected]/ corsair 1560 8-8-8-24 / water

Finally broke 9 seconds and got 4.611 faster then 4.5x (had some issues but thanks to some members at xs now 4.611 is faster)


----------



## iconocast71

Good job chango, impressive clock speeds! I know you are on, work starts at 7 and you are late... Probably at norms bring us back something lol.


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iconocast71*


Good job chango, impressive clock speeds! I know you are on, work starts at 7 and you are late... Probably at norms bring us back something lol.


I wonder what happened to the guy above me


----------



## gooddog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
updated, if your score didn't make it check your post and make sure it follows the rules.

Can you check my post?
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...times-109.html

I think I followed all the rules.
THanks


----------



## ZealotKi11er

13.978 / ASUS P5Q-E / Q6600 3.8Ghz/ Patriot 950 5-5-5-15


----------



## Ledge68

Here is mine. 1x4Gb sticks of Crucial Ballistic [email protected] 5-5-4-12. 575FSB/4.6Ghz.


----------



## Sinner

With my rig below.


----------



## RAMDAC

*CPU-Z Validator*


----------



## iggster

nice score ramdac







I was working on my pc today (putting water on the mobo again) ill see if I can get close to that score later tonight.


----------



## iggster

8.953 / Gigabyte x58 / i7 [email protected]/ corsair 1590 8-7-8-24 / water

Well turns out that putting the NB on the same loop affects cpu temps big time when overclocking







guess its time for a bigger rad or go back to a dual loop


----------



## CL3P20

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=803601

*11.484 / XFx 780i / E7400 @ 4.55ghz / Ballistix @ 936mhz, 4-3-3-5 / water*

http://www.hwbot.org/signature.img?i...31&thumb=false


----------



## almighty15

Woohoo, i made it to top 10 for AMD







































24.562s / SUS M2N-SLI Deluxe / 5600+ X2 @ 3.5 / Cheap and cheerful @ 5-5-5-15 / Water


----------



## wolfy87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sinner*




With my rig below.


nice nice... we must brake the 10s limit


----------



## Ledge68

Here is another run at 580FSB.

I did not realize I bested my score until after I did the next run.
















Almost cracking into the 9's!


----------



## slim123

Count me in









It's not a bad time-- 15.414










Hope this is all you need

Slim123


----------



## OfficerMac

11.372/ Asus P6T Deluxe/ Intel Core i7 920 @ 3.7Ghz/ Corsair DDR3 XMS3 6-7-7-20 1T/ Vigor Monsoon III LT


----------



## almighty15

I should be put in AMD top 10


















24.562s / SUS M2N-SLI Deluxe / 5600+ X2 @ 3.5 / Cheap and cheerful @ 5-5-5-15 /


----------



## ChewyydaGalka

23.453/Asus m2n32-Sli Deluxe/ 6000+ X2 @3.6/ OCZ @ 5-5-5-14


----------



## LithiumX

Antec nine hundred case cooling of course.


----------



## CL3P20

*11.468s/[email protected]/2x1 Geil Black Dragons @ 1182, 5-5-5-12/DICE*










already submitted to hwbot


----------



## coolwhip

on my sig rig, didnt wanna push it to far on just water tho, this run actually damaged my chip









be more to come soon though


----------



## clownfart

11.388s / EVGA 680i SLI A1 / E8600 @ 4.25 / Corsair @ 4-4-4-12 / Water


----------



## t4ct1c47

10.359s / Rampage II Extreme / i7 920 @ 4000Mhz / Dominator PC128000 @ 800MHz 9-9-9-24 / Stock cooling

I've updated my score onto the opening post myself.


----------



## aaronmonto

I'm surprised at how pitiful some of the E8600 overclocks are. Those should be hitting at least double on DICE, for goodness sake.


----------



## clownfart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
I'm surprised at how pitiful some of the E8600 overclocks are. Those should be hitting at least double on DICE, for goodness sake.

Mine wont post above 4.3GHz unless I use a lot a voltage, and just to get a superpi score, I don't really care.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

updated


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clownfart*


Mine wont post above 4.3GHz unless I use a lot a voltage, and just to get a superpi score, I don't really care.


You don't really have the best motherboard for overclocking... I think a good P45 could get any E8600 to 5GHz or higher stable 24/7.


----------



## clownfart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
You don't really have the best motherboard for overclocking... I think a good P45 could get any E8600 to 5GHz or higher stable 24/7.

Too bad I have SLI.


----------



## topdog

17.535 / DFI LanParty 790FXB-M2RSH / AMD phenom II 940 @ 4000 Mhz / 2X2GB OCZ Reapers @ 533 Mhz 5-7-7-20 / AIR


----------



## BenBrown

17.238s / ASUS M3A79-T 790FX / 940 BE (ES) @ 3987MHz / 2x2GB G.Skill @ 5-5-5-15 / WATER


----------



## mega_option101

Ben you should disable a few of those services running in the background (logmein, avast, etc.) and I am sure that you would get a better Super Pi score.


----------



## BenBrown

Ya I noticed that as I was posting the screen shot, thanks. That was actually just a test run to see if the NB would make any difference running at 3.0GHz. And it did. I will probably re-run that sometime today.


----------



## topdog

Only ten Hours of Glory for me, Nice score Ben


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
Ya I noticed that as I was posting the screen shot, thanks. That was actually just a test run to see if the NB would make any difference running at 3.0GHz. And it did. I will probably re-run that sometime today.

Just wanted to make sure


----------



## BenBrown

Well I just re-ran it and guess what....

16.754s / ASUS M3A79-T 790FX / 940 BE (ES) @ 4125MHz / 2x2GB G.Skill @ 5-5-5-15 / WATER










Of course this was not due to me turning off said services, but more to another 100MHz or so...


----------



## mega_option101

Very nice!!!


----------



## mtbhrd

mtbhrd / 10.717s / Asus Rampage Formula / E8500 @ 4.42Ghz / G.Skill 1066 @ 1116MHz 5-5-5-15 / Water


----------



## t4ct1c47

9.958s / Rampage II Extreme / i7 920 @ 4195Mhz / Dominator PC128000 @ 839MHz 9-9-9-24 / Thermalright Ultra Extreme


----------



## dalekdukesboy

I'm fairly new here, so here's my contribution to the overclocking world @ overclock.net









10.203s/ evga 680i/ e8400 [email protected]/ axeram [email protected] 4-3-3-12/thermalright ultra extreme


----------



## BenBrown

Well a little bit faster.

16.520s / ASUS M3A79-T 790FX / 940 BE (ES) @ 4200MHz / 2x2GB G.Skill @ 5-5-5-15 / WATER


----------



## dalekdukesboy

ok I'm ready for some updates here, let's get those new scores up


----------



## sno.lcn

12.745s / Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H / 940 BE @ 5616 / 2x1GB Team Xtreem @ 5-5-5-18 / LN2

Totally screwed up on my RAM timings, didn't realize they were that loose


----------



## CL3P20

wowzers.. nice run for the phenom!! You submit that puppy to HWbot yet?

**edit: Nice placing with your results... helps to wrangle a few points under OCN's belt too! G/J


----------



## BenBrown

That is awesome, gj!


----------



## Lyric

Best score was 11.778, but I couldn't get it to hit that again...its saved on the main interface as the fastest when I load SuperPi...but it states you have to have it showing the "ok" dialogue.

oh well.


----------



## aaronmonto

Rofl @ the E8x00 owners that can't get their chips above 4GHz... lmao.


----------



## kgd1

11.3 so far








Attachment 94965


----------



## t4ct1c47

9.416s / Rampage II Extreme / i7 920 @ 4405Mhz / Dominator PC128000 @ 839MHz 9-9-9-24 / TRUE Black

I've added myself to the opening post.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Rofl @ the E8x00 owners that can't get their chips above 4GHz... lmao.


Nice informative post there mr. aaronmonto.

mine benched Super Pi @ 4.5 GHz, took 1.39 volts though...not comfortable running that 24/7.

Mine runs @ 4.21GHz now 1.360v, 24/7...max load temps is 60c.

*Super Pi Screenshot:*


----------



## FiTH

Highest I could go without a large raise in voltage:


----------



## TripleC

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/m...ion/pi3570.jpg

22.860s / Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H/ AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE @ 3.57 / ADATA @ 5-5-5-18/ Air
thanks


----------



## CorpussStalker

Biostar TP45-HP/[email protected]/OCZ [email protected]


----------



## Hondacity

9.187/Gigabyte x58 Xtreme/I940 @ 4.5ghz/ Gskills @ 784mhz 8-8-8-19


----------



## Acroma

With my sig rig. 24/7 OC.


----------



## MrMason

nvm


----------



## BenBrown

Here is mine for the AMD side:


----------



## SLeeZeY

1 before 7.343s damn lol :O mine takes 30 on the noise.


----------



## dalekdukesboy

that's the best I got so far, hopefully next time I'll actually remember to shut off the multiple stuff I had running before I did my adjustments in windows







duh....I'm sure internet explorer windows and yahoo messenger being open help the processor work faster right?







lol


----------



## dalekdukesboy

in case you need the top of the screenshot of super pi to prove it's the right version...


----------



## dalekdukesboy

5 days of nothing and replying to my own post, hence the title stayin alive, which is why I'm posting so this thing isn't totally dead...I still want my score posted


----------



## NitroOC

Here it is - a whopping 48.375sec. Pentium 4 2.6C @3.25 with 2gb of DDR 400 in dual channel with timings of 2.5-4-4-8

Going to tighten them down and see how goes it...


----------



## linskingdom

Old Q6700 at 3.9G with 13.031 seconds.


----------



## Lyric

Lyric - 9.984s / Gigabyte EP45T-DS3R / E8400 @ 4.74GHz / Patriot DDR3 @ 7-7-7-18 / Zalman 9700 CPU Cooler


----------



## MrMason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
Lyric - 9.984s / Gigabyte EP45T-DS3R / E8400 @ 4.74GHz / Patriot DDR3 @ 7-7-7-18 / Zalman 9700 CPU Cooler


1.65V at 80*C?? You're crazy


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrmason*


1.65v at 80*c?? You're crazy


It never hit tjmax


----------



## MrMason

Isn't tjmax set at 100*C though? I though max safe was 74.1*C


----------



## CDMAN

8.999s / Rampage E2 / i7 965 @ 4.54 / Corsair Dominator GT @ 7-8-7-20 / Water


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrMason*


Isn't tjmax set at 100*C though? I though max safe was 74.1*C


yeah, 100*C.

80*C isnt going to hurt it for a couple seconds


----------



## Hackcremo

17.844s/EP43-DS3L/[email protected]/Kingston VR 5-5-5-16/ stock


----------



## MrMason

Hooray broke into 8 seconds!

8.828s / EVGA X58 SLI / i7 920 @ 4.65Ghz / Dominator 6GB 1600 8-8-8-24 / water










are we getting an update soon?


----------



## RAMDAC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrMason*


Hooray broke into 8 seconds!

8.828s / EVGA X58 SLI / i7 920 @ 4.65Ghz / Dominator 6GB 1600 8-8-8-24 / water


Disable HT and run it only with 4 Threads (as CDMAN did) and you'll get a higher clock and a better result therethrough.

And if CDMAN would use Win XP (as MrMason did) he'd get a better score too.









Cheers guys!


----------



## r4a2m0o

Sig system, 20.011s, Super Pi 1M

I'm the top of the AMD systems! W00t!


----------



## MrMason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAMDAC* 
Disable HT and run it only with 4 Threads (as CDMAN did) and you'll get a higher clock and a better result therethrough.

And if CDMAN would use Win XP (as MrMason did) he'd get a better score too.









Cheers guys!









Just turning off HT will give me a higher clock? I can't raise my bclck past 222 because of the motherboard.


----------



## Tr1ggrhappym0nk

9.516s/Gigabyte ep45 UD3R/e8400 @ 5.005ghz/ Gskills @ 555mhz 6-6-6-18/chilled water. I'm gonna give it another go if I'm not busy tonight


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAMDAC*


Disable HT and run it only with 4 Threads (as CDMAN did) and you'll get a higher clock and a better result therethrough.

And if CDMAN would use Win XP (as MrMason did) he'd get a better score too.









Cheers guys!










I will try Win XP and Super PI tonight.


----------



## Tr1ggrhappym0nk

9.297s/Gigabyte ep45 UD3R/e8400 @ 5.058ghz/ Gskills @ 562mhz 5-5-5-15/chilled water.


----------



## MrMason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tr1ggrhappym0nk*


9.297s/Gigabyte ep45 UD3R/e8400 @ 5.058ghz/ Gskills @ 562mhz 5-5-5-15/chilled water.











Great job man! I could'nt get my e8400 past 4.725 to run 1m and couldn't break into the 9 second range.


----------



## Tr1ggrhappym0nk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrMason* 
Great job man! I could'nt get my e8400 past 4.725 to run 1m and couldn't break into the 9 second range.


Thanks! I guess I got a lucky chip. It seems odd to me though, because the vid is 1.25v. So, I didn't think it would clock so well, but I guess vid isn't everything


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tr1ggrhappym0nk* 
Thanks! I guess I got a lucky chip. It seems odd to me though, because the vid is 1.25v. So, I didn't think it would clock so well, but I guess vid isn't everything










use setfsb and you may gain some more speed IF if you are posting at 5.05ghz.


----------



## kilrbe3

Heres mine








E8600 OC to 4.4Ghz 
TRUE 120 Air Cooled


----------



## NCspecV81

eh best I could do is 8.547s


----------



## marknotk

Best i could do:









NotMarkk 10.140s / Asus P6T / i7 920 @ 4056 Mhz / Dominator PC128000 @ 811MHz 8-8-8-24 / Noctua NH-U12P


----------



## unleaded91

Sorry will post on the dicussion thread..


----------



## Tr1ggrhappym0nk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
use setfsb and you may gain some more speed IF if you are posting at 5.05ghz.

I'll have to wait for it to cool down again. It was -13C outside when I clocked it that high, and it's over 0 now.


----------



## r4a2m0o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r4a2m0o*











Sig system, 20.011s, Super Pi 1M

I'm the top of the AMD systems! W00t!


Can you update me to the list please?


----------



## kcklub

here is mine


----------



## kcklub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acroma*


With my sig rig. 24/7 OC.










why is yours slower than mine and is your cpu voltage safter than mine or mine is safer ?? just curious for overclocking a cpu


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcklub*


why is yours slower than mine and is your cpu voltage safter than mine or mine is safer ?? just curious for overclocking a cpu


ur using a way old version of superpi. Update my friend and you'll be able to see the decimal places.


----------



## adizz

add me into this!!


----------



## Unl33t

Is this good or bad? did i do it right??


----------



## SLeeZeY

Thanks Vista 64









I'm running exactly 33 seconds slower since going from Vista EE 32 to Vista 64 :swearing:


----------



## bobfig

soo add me!!!! mid 11's


----------



## CDMAN

Is this thread still being updated?


----------



## bobfig

Probly not but Idc


----------



## MrMason

It used to get updates almost every week, I'm not really sure what happened.


----------



## laxrunner

9.156s / EVGA X58 SLI / i7 920 @ 4.504Ghz / OCZ 1600 8-8-8-24 / Noctua NH-U12P



Heres my first effort on my new rig, not shabby. 9.156s on air. Didnt really like where I had my voltage to keep it stable but I really wanted that sub 9s. Oh well.


----------



## franz

*9.984s*/EVGA780FTW/[email protected]/[email protected] 5-4-4-12/TRUE

Finally broke into single digits.


----------



## karnak

23.784s / MSI K9A2 Plat / PhII 940 BE @ 3.0 / OCZ @ 6-6-6-18 / Air


----------



## MrMason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laxrunner*


9.156s / EVGA X58 SLI / i7 920 @ 4.504Ghz / OCZ 1600 8-8-8-24 / Noctua NH-U12P



Heres my first effort on my new rig, not shabby. 9.156s on air. Didnt really like where I had my voltage to keep it stable but I really wanted that sub 9s. Oh well.


If you can, run it in XP. I got an extra .15 seconds out of it.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Ill get a screenshot in a sec, i was doing 10 secs E8400 @ 4.5


----------



## {core2duo}werd

updated

sorry it's been so long guys, business really picked up, and it's just been hectic.

it would help me alot if you would format your posts like this from now on
(your name) 14.344s / Gigabyte S3 / E6600 @ 3.6 / Gskill HZ @ 4-5-5-13 / Stock
just by adding your name it saves me a ton of time.

if you think i made a mistake, or i missed something, and you posted in the correct format, let me know.

also if you are updating a score with a processor that you have posted a score with before, please note that in your post.


----------



## MrMason

Thanks for the update!!! It's nice to be in the top 10 now plus highest non e8600 haha


----------



## CorpussStalker

New score
9.969s Biostar TP45-HP, [email protected], Big Typhoon,OCZ Platinum [email protected]


----------



## mrkryz

I'm in !!!!

Sub 10sec on Air!


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
New score
9.969s Biostar TP45-HP, [email protected], Big Typhoon,OCZ Platinum [email protected]










really, you are supposed to separate with / not , but close enough.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrkryz* 
I'm in !!!!

Sub 10sec on Air!



please read the first post and format your submission accordingly.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


really, you are supposed to separate with / not , but close enough.


Oops sorry, noted


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


Oops sorry, noted










no problem, i have no problem with changing your commas to / I just wanted to make sure that people didn't think that was the correct way, and i would have to change everyone's post.


----------



## bobfig

Bobfig 11.488s / DFI Lanparty DK P35-T2RS / E8400 @ 4.088ghz / Gskill @ 5-5-5-15 / 908mhz

Edited new run


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


Bobfig 11.488s / DFI Lanparty DK P35-T2RS / E8400 @ 4.088ghz / Gskill @ 5-5-5-15 / 908mhz

Edited new run


Bobfig 11.329s / DFI Lanparty DK P35-T2RS / E8400 @ 4.088ghz / Gskill @ 5-5-5-15 / 908mhz


----------



## H3LLB3ND4

man you guys kicked my ass LOL
23.039


----------



## bobfig

*UPDATE!!!*

Bobfig 11.250s / DFI Lanparty DK P35-T2RS / E8400 @ 4.116ghz / Gskill @ [email protected] / XIGMATEK HDT-S1283


----------



## alset

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/3003/44ghzcapture.jpg


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


*UPDATE!!!*

Bobfig 11.250s / DFI Lanparty DK P35-T2RS / E8400 @ 4.116ghz / Gskill @ [email protected] / XIGMATEK HDT-S1283











updated
the rest of you need to read the rules in the first post.


----------



## mrkryz

Back.. Again following the rulz









9.659 Seconds - i7 920 @ 4.26Ghz


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


updated
the rest of you need to read the rules in the first post.


thanx but 1 thing if u want to fix it is move my name down one in the list its outa order


----------



## alset

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/3003/44ghzcapture.jpg


----------



## aaronmonto

Okay... those are some giant pictures.

I'll be doing some DICE overclocking on my PII this spring break. The AMD leaderboard is mine!


----------



## RankoK

12.750s - Intel C2D [email protected] / Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R / OCZ Gold XTC OCZ3G13331G 562MHz 8-7-7-19 2.0V / Sapphire Radeon HD 3870 512MB [email protected]/2500MHz


----------



## aaronmonto

aaronmonto 19.516s / A79A-S / PhII 940 @ 3700MHz / 4GB Mushkin 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 / Air


----------



## Patch

Patch 9.079s / Foxconn Bloodrage / i7 920 @ 4.56 / Mushkin 1740 @ 8-8-8-20 / Water

Attachment 102489

Updated again from yesterdays and todays earlier posts. Still higher clock and tighter timings.

Hopefully, that gets me in top 10.


----------



## bobfig

^^^^ o gawd the trolls are attacking


----------



## kaer

*Updated*: Suicide Run *#2* - March 22nd

kaer 17.432 / M3N78-VM / Phenom II 920 @ 3981MHz / 4GB AData 800MHz @ 742Mhz 5-4-4-12 / TRUE Lapped

Can't get past 3981Mhz, I think that's about it for the mobo I got. Still pretty impressive for a "cheap" board.

CPUz Validation


----------



## atl4ntys

my Super Pi score with a Phenom2 720Black overclocked @3.6(1.42v) on the stock air cooler and on a very bad mobo: 19.250s
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=532500


----------



## marknotk

Got a new score:









9.828s / Asus P6T / i7 920 @ 4212 Mhz / Dominator PC128000 @ 632MHz 9-9-9-24 / Noctua NH-U12P


----------



## Unknownm

14.6s / Asus P5B Deluxe / Intel E5200 @ 3.75ghz / Kingston HyperX PC-6400 @ 900MHz 5-5-5-15


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

This any good? (Sig Rig)


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alset*


http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/3003/44ghzcapture.jpg


Why does your i7 only show 4 threads?


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17* 
Why does your i7 only show 4 threads?

Probably has HT disabled....


----------



## adizz

add me in plz 
E7200, 3.8GHz on transcend valueram
14.203s


----------



## adizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AUS.R34P3R*


This any good? (Sig Rig)










what are your RAM timings?


----------



## kaer

Thanks for the list update!

Woo! Currently have the leading time for AMD chips on AIR


----------



## Patch

Yay, update!

{core2duo}werd: Looks like I should be in that last top 10 slot......

but I'm gonna try to hit even faster tonight!


----------



## aaronmonto

Lol @ 12 times in the Top 10 AMD times.
Thanks for updating though. Although I think Karnak is definitely out of the race.


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx




----------



## Patch

Patch 9.050s / Foxconn Bloodrage / i7 920 @ 4.63 / Mushkin 1323 @ 7-7-7-16 / Water

Shaved off 29 milliseconds.

Attachment 103106

Sorry, got tired of the trolls.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

got it. sorry i was really tired yesterday lol.


----------



## m0rph

13.104 - I'm pretty happy with this. This is my 24/7 config, I'll push it more later for a better time. What do you think?


----------



## CorpussStalker

I think if you OCed to 4ghz, got rid of any unnecessary running processes and any themes you should hit the early 10second mark


----------



## m0rph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


I think if you OCed to 4ghz, got rid of any unnecessary running processes and any themes you should hit the early 10second mark


Yeah I believe so aswell. I've done it before, I just need to muster some energy now


----------



## nist7

nist7 9.810s / Asus P6T / i7 920 @ 4.2 / OCZ Gold 1600 @ 9-9-9-24 / Noctua NH-U12P


----------



## crashovride02

Sig Rig!!


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adizz*


what are your RAM timings?


4-4-4-12 @ 2.1v


----------



## crashovride02

Under 20 sec now!!


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashovride02* 
Under 20 sec now!!

@ 3.6GHz, why take so long? Not mocking, just asking.


----------



## kaer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AUS.R34P3R* 
@ 3.6GHz, why take so long? Not mocking, just asking.

From the screenshot, he's only using 3 cores and not 4.


----------



## danz2097

Here ya go


----------



## kaer

4.0Ghz!

Well, 4.025Ghz. CPUz

And that means a new Super Pie time!
*
kaer 17.094s / M3N78-VM / Phenom II 920 @ 4025MHz / 4GB AData 800MHz @ 766Mhz 5-4-4-12 / TRUE w/ Cold Air*


----------



## Inktfish

12.106
3400Mhz
Stock cooling


----------



## Pondito




----------



## dalekdukesboy

my latest toy on AIR and not maxed out yet...


----------



## dalekdukesboy

well, not like I'm running it all day like that or even 10 minutes! Besides...you're not telling me 5ghz on air isn't something anyone wouldn't like to say they did if they could?? furthermore, if I want to benchmark in super pi isn't the idea to get the highest frequency you can for the highest benchmark, I could post the 11.7 super pi I ran on my 24/7 settings @ 4 ghz but pretty anti-climatic to say the least as well as pointless I'd say...







Oh, as an aside, you should click on my e8400 entry in the list and this will seem like low voltage and it still works quite well







.


----------



## dalekdukesboy

my latest and greatest run yet...CRAP title should say e8600!!! not e8400


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dalekdukesboy*


my latest and greatest run yet...


 Great looking run! Have you submitted it to HWBot yet?

*Q for you->* noticed your tRc @ 29 ...are you not stable below that setting? Are you using MemSet to tweak timings in windows for your Pi runs?


----------



## codyz2035

here is my contribution


----------



## dalekdukesboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Great looking run! Have you submitted it to HWBot yet?

*Q for you->* noticed your tRc @ 29 ...are you not stable below that setting? Are you using MemSet to tweak timings in windows for your Pi runs?


actually never considered tweaking down to that level, was so busy just getting everything else nice and stable...well enough to boot and get super pi to run quickly that I didn't get into memory sub-timings, not sure how much that would help my time but perhaps it could shave some milli seconds off


----------



## CL3P20

It will help a lot! Pi loves low timings, even if the bandwidth results are not optimal..Pi still runs faster! Be careful though..Nvidia chipsets often do muuuch better with RAM link'd and sync'd, than with all other RAM dividers...you may consider testing at 1:1 to see if you are better off with that combo for benching... I know it made a huge difference on my 780i, running RAM on 1:1...


----------



## justin.kerr

8.783s / Gigabyte UD5/ i7 920 @4662MHz/ Kingston DDR 3, 6 gig 1776 Mhz @ 7 7 7 20 water cooled.


----------



## elson

elson 16.828s / Gigabyte UD3R 1.1 / E6600 @ 3.2 / 2x1GB OCZ Reaper @ 5-5-5-15/ 1064

http://i658.photobucket.com/albums/u...perpirun32.jpg
Had to use ET6 ss for memory because it appears blank in cpu-z for some reason.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Here is my suicide run i did during the winter (-4f all windows open lol), got my q6600 to 4 ghz. I know i dont qualify for an entry i just wanna see what you guys think. Ill try to do another run soon and get a qualifying screencap.


----------



## NCspecV81

Going for 7's tuesday when I fill up my dewar! I'm excited! No more acetone headaches!

NCspecV81 8.172 / Foxconn Bloodrage X58 / i7 965 @ 5003MHz / 6GB Kingston DDR3 @ 2070MHz CL7-7-7-20 1T


----------



## dalekdukesboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Great looking run! Have you submitted it to HWBot yet?

*Q for you->* noticed your tRc @ 29 ...are you not stable below that setting? Are you using MemSet to tweak timings in windows for your Pi runs?


no, I haven't submitted it to anything, truthfully though I'm happy I did it even though I don't doubt it's somewhat notable for an air overclock I honestly don't believe it's record worthy by any means and admittedly I hate to submit it to hwbot and not even see it show up on the placement list LOL...I submitted my top overclock to some site overclocking world records etc and for an e8600 the top 30 was all I could get it to show and ALL of them were LN2 and the last one down was 6.5 ghz, I was pretty annoyed at the fact that they don't even consider HOW you got your overclock and just do a straight up 1 to whatever listing and therefore unless I'm missing something I couldn't even view where my submission rated compared to anything else...all I could see is the top 30 jerks who play with ln2 ( no offense to ln2 users) just was somewhat annoyed at how that basically snubs the 99.9 % of people who aren't using ln2/cascade etc and who are overclockers but actually use the pc for more than 5 minutes straight and IN a case not on a testbed in little spread out pieces like a roadkill carcass spread out on a road...sorry for the rant everyone, I just found that really lame and I take it back if there is a way to view air/watercooling submissions only but I saw no way to do it.


----------



## CL3P20

HWBot will only classify your clock speed in the WR category... but does award points for highest air/water cooled submissions. In some cases, you will actually get more points from an air-cooled submission, rather than a DICE/LN submission...

I got a 3rd place WR for the E7400 on air... the 3rd place netted me more points than the 2nd place entry received, due to my CPU being air-cooled.









Dont give up! Submit your scores anyway! They accumulate points for OCN's HWBot efforts, and help bring exposure to both OCN and our bench team!


----------



## Bartmasta

I had 18.15 but didnt bother screenshotting it.

I want 18 flat.


----------



## carayan

The Ol' Warhorse does me proud











Does it qualify?


----------



## Bartmasta

my pentium 4 @ 2.4GHz overclocked to 3GHz could only do like 53 secs


----------



## carayan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


my pentium 4 @ 2.4GHz overclocked to 3GHz could only do like 53 secs


I have one at 34s on the normal Pi. I"m trying to get it at ~40s.

EDIT: GOT IT


----------



## before

7.062s/Asus Rampage Extreme/E8600 @6379.6MHz/2xSTT 1024MB @963.2MHz 8-7-7-21/Cascade


----------



## bavarianblessed

Took this screen before reading the requirements. Will this work or do I need to do it again with the Memory tab showing?









By bavarianblessed at 2009-04-28


----------



## CorpussStalker

You should be able to get a better score then that anyway, if you turned off everything else, like the royale blue theme or whatever its called!


----------



## pmp13drc13

How is 22.1's for E4600 @ 2.6ghz .


----------



## wes45013

add me please and look for me in the 13 sec range when i get some 1066 ram.


----------



## wes45013

please add me to the 13 sec record? Thanks.


----------



## crashovride02

Not too bad!


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashovride02* 
Not too bad!

I was going to buy a phenom but the guy at microcenter talked me in to a e5200. ................man im happy he did.


----------



## T-R

9.282 - 4410MHZ


----------



## kilrbe3




----------



## slim123

Just set a new score:










Slim123


----------



## Mattb2e

Not to shabby, Cant wait to get an E8400.


----------



## sintricate

No pic at the moment but my E8400 at 4.5GHz gets me 10.640


----------



## MrMason

Do you want someone to take over this thread for you?


----------



## Mattb2e

Just got my E8400, at 4.0 im running 11.8, waiting on a new cooler so I can overclock further then I will post results with proof.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashovride02* 
Not too bad!

kinda weak man, I get 17.7 on 3900 MHz and 1020 5-5-5-15


----------



## aaronmonto

My times suck. What the heck







. I think I'm .5 seconds slower now too. No idea what it is.

At least I made the top 10 for AMD. Soon to be lower once people start learning to post their timings right.


----------



## Bartmasta

here's my result http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=848978

sorry I don't have access to my comp for the next week or so but my screenshot is in the above link


----------



## M1 Abrams

Hey great post, keep up the good work


----------



## NoGuru

I tried to get in the 10's but system crashed and almost did not get it going (took a while) but here is 11.047

NoGuru/GigabyteEP45-UD3P/[email protected]/[email protected]/Air


----------



## shadowk




----------



## Patch

Patch 8.989s / Foxconn Bloodrage / i7 920 @ 4.63 / Mushkin 1794 @ 6-6-6-15 / Water

Attachment 109466

New Mushkins with tight timings get me sub 9 seconds!

I really should boot this rig on XP instead of Vista......


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
kinda weak man, I get 17.7 on 3900 MHz and 1020 5-5-5-15

Thanks! is that time on your sig rig or on an X3? Intel's have always been faster at PI then AMD's so I think it's pretty good! It's 10 sec faster then my Opty 165 was at 2950Mhz so still a big improvement. Also, If I can get my X3 at 3.9Ghz like yours it would be just as fast!!


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashovride02*


Thanks! is that time on your sig rig or on an X3? Intel's have always been faster at PI then AMD's so I think it's pretty good! It's 10 sec faster then my Opty 165 was at 2950Mhz so still a big improvement. Also, If I can get my X3 at 3.9Ghz like yours it would be just as fast!!


My pentium 4 does SPI 1m in 47 secs lol

Of course it's my x3


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


My pentium 4 does SPI 1m in 47 secs lol

Of course it's my x3










Lol just making sure! I haven't had any luck getting mine higher then 3.7Ghz.


----------



## Bartmasta

I use BIOS for my voltages and multipliers, and then when I get into windows I use amd overdrive and just increase HTT / FSB whatever you call it


----------



## xlr8ter

heres mine at 4GHz:


----------



## dominique120

mine at 4ghz


----------



## NoGuru

Finally put me in the 10's please.

NoGuru/GigabyteEP45-UD3P/[email protected]/G.Skill677-20/Air


----------



## Bartmasta

is the op gonna update the thread?

also i suggest you all also check out the SuperPi 1M thread in the hwbot section


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


is the op gonna update the thread?

also i suggest you all also check out the SuperPi 1M thread in the hwbot section


Might have to pm.

HAHA I was gonna post my score but it was already there from Hobot. 
Now that's fast!


----------



## Patch

Patch 8.785s / Foxconn Bloodrage / i7 920 @ 4.71 Ghz/ Mushkin 1795 @ 7-7-7-20 / Water

Attachment 110273


----------



## Banedox

BaneDox *14.578* / Evga 680i sli / E6600 @3.6Ghz/ 2x1GB Corsair Dominator & 2x2 OCZ Reaper @ 4-4-4-12 / Arctic Cooler 7 Pro (air)


----------



## MintMouse

CupidStunt 11.122s/GA-P35-DS3/E3120 @ 4.25Ghz/OCZ 2x2Gb 6-7-7-21/Water


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Finally put me in the 9's please.

NoGuru/9.984/GigabyteEP45-UD3P/[email protected]/G.Skill677-20/Air


Edit new times in the 9's


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Not too sure how quick this is, but here's my results..


----------



## Dark Volker

Here are my current Super Pi 1M results:


----------



## Wadkiller

The first time i've really pushed my E8500, haven't touched mem timings. Not that i don't want to, but i have no idea where to start.


----------



## BenBrown

I need someone to volunteer to take over the list and update it, any takers?


----------



## Bartmasta

I can do it if no one else wants to


----------



## Patch

Patch 8.532s / Foxconn Bloodrage / i7 975 @ 4.855 Ghz/ Mushkin 1879 @ 8-8-7-24 / Water

Attachment 111001


----------



## laurie

Hope all the info is right.
I am guessing and hoping that everest has the wrong V core for my CPU. My temps would suggest it does. Is CPU-Z more accurate?


----------



## TheFvckingKing




----------



## download00502

My E5400 overclocked to 3.78 ghz. 14.76 seconds.


----------



## mega_option101

Ownership has been changed


----------



## dskina




----------



## Tomus




----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Ownership has been changed









Can I be added? My run is on page 131 @9.98


----------



## CorpussStalker

Please post scores like this

Quote:

# before 7.343s /Asus Commando/E8600 @6186.6MHz/2xWintec 512MB @618.7MHz 5-5-5-15/Cascade
Cos its gonna take ages to go through them all

I got to go back to page 125, so give me a little while to update fully


----------



## Bartmasta

if I had ln2 I'd be on top of that amd list lulz


----------



## CorpussStalker

Updated


----------



## Bartmasta

Bartmasta 17.784s / Gigabyte GA-MA780G-DS3H / PII 720BE / Patriot 800 @ 5-5-5-15 1040 MHz / Air


----------



## NoGuru

Whaaaat let me check. I didn't even see you where you at?


----------



## Bartmasta

my submission is on #1325 now


----------



## CorpussStalker

Added
I only added the the times that were submitted correctly as per rules on page one


----------



## NoGuru

Yep your on there Bartmasta. You should thank CorpussStalker for the fast action.
Then get my set up and hit 9's.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *before* 
7.062s/Asus Rampage Extreme/E8600 @6379.6MHz/2xSTT 1024MB @963.2MHz 8-7-7-21/Cascade




















submit your result to hwbot.org









PS: thanks corpus


----------



## systemviper

*SystemViper 8.456s / Foxconn Bloodrage/ W3540 @ 4.83 / Dominator @ 6-6-6-14 / Phase*

*Freq* : *4836.28 MHz* *(210.27 * 23)*

*CPUz*


----------



## NoGuru

FSB 638 and low 7's Bartmasta me envy


----------



## systemviper

yea those r some great results


----------



## CorpussStalker

Working on new graphs, see first page


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


FSB 638 and low 7's Bartmasta me envy

















that's not my result lol

@ corupus, very nice graphs (+rep







) here are a few tips

1. there are a few submissions for the 720 BE yet some are like

720
720 BE
720BE

Make them all in the same format







( i know it doesnt really matter but I hate when stuff doesn't look neat







)

2. How about adding memory frequency in the chart? Some people only specify the type of ram and not the MHz. I know it is kinda painful to look at each screenshot but I think you should only do it for the top 10. I can help with it









Oh and how about type of ram (like DDR2 or DDR3)

for top 10 intel

1. 1063.2 MHz DDR3
2. 604.2 MHz DDR3
3. 1035.1MHz DDR3
4. 550.3 MHz DDR2
5. 939.7 MHz DDR3
6. 888.2 MHz DDR3
7. 633.3 MHz DDR2
8. 885.8 MHz DDR3
9. 835.7 MHz DDR3
10. 795 MHz DDR3


----------



## CorpussStalker

Yeah I can do it for the top10 AMD/Intel but I aint going through a few hundred submissions.....screw that lol
Might do it up to 10seconds
Took me all day just to get to 11seconds as it is lol

Edit:Oh and some of the submissions were through photo bucket and the likes so they are no longer there which makes it even harder!


----------



## Bartmasta

man look at my previous reply now, I added top 10 intel ram freq and type

PS: this post is #1337


----------



## ItsTopher

(itsTopher) 17.487s / Asus M4A79T Deluxe / Phenom II 955 @ 4.013GHz / Mushkin DDR3-1600 11-11-11-30 / Cooler Master V10










w00t!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


FSB 638 and low 7's Bartmasta me envy

















LOL just noticed it was a quote. Still hope they submit to Howbot.


----------



## BlankThis

Not too bad. I can probably push to the 9's and maybe 8's with some memory OCing and if I push the FSB more.

~B~

EDIT: Sorry missed the part about the title


----------



## CorpussStalker

Turning off Aero would help too


----------



## nathris

nathris 12.215s / Asus P5Q-Deluxe / E8400 @ 3879Mhz / G-Skill DDR2-863 5-5-5-15 / HDT-S1283


----------



## FtW 420

FtW 420 @ 8.845s / Foxconn Bloodrage / i7 920 @ 4.6 Ghz/ Corsair Dominator @ 1760 8-8-8-24 / water cooled

Finally got under 9s. I'm really liking this bloodrage mobo.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Updated


----------



## nathris

Broke 11 seconds. No suicide runs yet...

nathris 
11.902s / Asus P5Q-Deluxe / E8400 @ 3960Mhz / G-Skill DDR2-880 5-5-5-15 / HDT-S1283


----------



## NoGuru

@nathris
You should be able to do to do a higher clock than that. Why are your volts so high?


----------



## BlankThis

Sorry Corpuss I edited by post to the specified rules







(Last post on page 134)

~B~


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


Lyric - 9.984s / Gigabyte EP45T-DS3R / E8400 @ 4.74GHz / Patriot DDR3 @ 7-7-7-18 / Zalman 9700 CPU Cooler


Lyric - 9.188s / EVGA X58 (132-BL-E758) / i7 920 @ 4.5GHz / Corsair DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24 (1T) / Prolimatech Megahalem

*updated* with a whole new setup. No longer have the E8400 rig.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Sorry Corpuss I edited by post to the specified rules







(Last post on page 134)

~B~


Eh? You mean this rule?

Quote:



A member can post their fastest time for each Processor. _*Updates on the same processor will take the place of the old submission (may have more than one entry if the tests are done on different processors)*_.


That means on the graph not your post!

Anywho updated!


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


Eh? You mean this rule?

That means on the graph not your post!

Anywho updated!



Still not up there... Should be just ahead of Franz and his E8600.

What I forgot was to list my mobo, RAM, cooling, etc. in the title of the post...

~B~


----------



## M1 Abrams

M1 Abrams-8.892s / Rampage II GENE / i7 [email protected] / Mushkin [email protected] 7-8-7-20 1T / TRUE
@* CorpussStalker*
I ran superPi first then covered it with all those other benches








I have one seperate screenshot of super pi with "checksum" & calculation done"
In the other shot the values(time done 8.892s) are the same along with everest & cpuz.
Will this be ok with you of 2 screen shots?
edit: my pic account got screwed up


----------



## CorpussStalker

@*M1 Abrams*
Yep that's fine, will add you now









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Still not up there... Should be just ahead of Franz and his E8600.

~B~


You are


----------



## xxisabelx

stock i7 920


----------



## Bartmasta

new score

Bartmasta 17.347s / Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P/ 720 BE @ 3968.2MHz / Patriot @ 4-5-5-14 / 1024MHz


----------



## Mattb2e

Two recent runs.


----------



## dafour

[email protected] with ocz gold 1066 5-6-6-18


----------



## CorpussStalker

Will update soon, moving house so very busy at mo


----------



## Kryton

Run completed at 2847MHz (11x258) - RAM at 1:1 ratio (No RAM divider used).


----------



## ItsTopher

ItsTopher 17.316s / Asus M4A79T Deluxe / Phenom II 955 @ 4001MHz / Mushkin DDR3-1600MHz @ 7-7-6-18 / Cooler Master V10

Moving up to third place







And I almost have 4GHz fully stable.


----------



## Bartmasta

^

Don't worry I'll take your place real soon, I just need some cold temps


----------



## ItsTopher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


^

Don't worry I'll take your place real soon, I just need some cold temps










I dunno about that, I'm looking for spot #1. So close to having a WC setup, then it's over.


----------



## Bartmasta

you won't get #1 unless you go DICE


----------



## ItsTopher

Nah, I'll fill my cpu water loop with liquid helium


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsTopher* 
Nah, I'll fill my cpu water loop with liquid helium


----------



## Bartmasta

yeah and ill take my computer to space and bench it while doing a spacewalk


----------



## Shrimpykins

That would be epic my friend, why has nasa not thought of this?

On second thought... I don't think it would work at all... Since there is no physical matter to transfer heat wouldn't it get even hotter in space?


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*


That would be epic my friend, why has nasa not thought of this?

On second thought... I don't think it would work at all... Since there is no physical matter to transfer heat wouldn't it get even hotter in space?


Hmm I didn't think of that. Well it probably would be but since it's really cold in space it would take a while for it to heat up


----------



## Dark Volker

I posted my scores a few pages back....

Post #1310


----------



## CorpussStalker

Give me a few days peeps, im still moving home, once I get settled in im gonna get it updated


----------



## gsk3rd

my 17.1 super pi run.


----------



## Bartmasta

it's 17.2 ur supposed to round it up


----------



## lupin_

Thought I might get in on this, seeing as I don't seem to be doing too bad with this chip.


----------



## zoth

Attachment 113806:d


----------



## Deagle50ae

mine.
and still working on it.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Updated!


----------



## Bartmasta

thanks corupuss


----------



## Hanjin

Hanjin 18.344 / Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P / AMD phenom II X3 720 Black Edition @ 3825 Mhz / 2X2GB Kingston HyperX @ 533 Mhz 5-5-5-15 / Corsair Hyper 212


----------



## Mattb2e

Why do all of these kick ass AMD setups always get such higher SuperPi times compared to Intel setups?


----------



## Zig-Zag




----------



## Stellarex

Intel Q9650 @ 4.1ghz, Mushkin Ascent DDR2 1066 - 5-5-5-18, Asus Rampage Formula X48


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mattb2e* 
Why do all of these kick ass AMD setups always get such higher SuperPi times compared to Intel setups?

Cos SuperPi favours Intel maybe lol!


----------



## denmason




----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denmason*












Your time seems a bit slower than what I would have expected, I got a better time than that at a lower clock speed. 10.99 @ 4.0 Ghz and I got 10.67 @ 4.3ghz


----------



## denmason

I should have done a reboot, computer had been on all day playing games and surfing and messing around. I'll re do this shortly. I was a bit surprised by the times also...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*


Your time seems a bit slower than what I would have expected, I got a better time than that at a lower clock speed. 10.99 @ 4.0 Ghz and I got 10.67 @ 4.3ghz


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


my 17.1 super pi run.











Does my time not count?


----------



## gbrilliantq

I didn't notice you needed the mem section of cpu-z, but here is a start.


----------



## Kryton

Updated run with my 3700+ Newark.


----------



## CL3P20

newest for me..


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

11 sec's

I might change my CPU to a E8400 Again and go back to 5GHz for a suicide run for 8 Seconds.


----------



## Patch

7.893s/Foxconn Bloodrage/i7 975 @ 5235 MHz/2x1 GB Kingston PC16000, 9-9-9-24 1T @ 1080 MHz/DICE

Attachment 115429

I would really like to catch sno.lcn.

......since I'm using his RAM







.

(Thanks for the great price btw)


----------



## zoth

10.780s/ Asus P6T / 17 920 @ 3.8 / G-Skill @ 9-9-9-24 / Prolimatech Megahalems.

Results using excact same system, but using Win7 64 build 7600.


----------



## Decade

19.618s/Biostar TA790GX 128m/Phenom II X3 710, fourth core unlocked @ 3575MHz/2x2 G.S


----------



## zodac

16.1s/Asus nForce 750i/E8400 @ stock/2x2GB Tracers @ 5-5-5-18


----------



## CorpussStalker

Updated

Can people please post their results as per rules, thanks

Quote:

In the title bar of your post write up the summary, this is to make it easier to link from Post #1 to your post. See example below:

*(your name) 14.344s / Gigabyte S3 / E6600 @ 3.6 / Gskill HZ @ 4-5-5-13 / Stock*


----------



## CorpussStalker

New way to submit results HERE

Please use this way from now on, thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


New way to submit results HERE

Please use this way from now on, thanks










Nice CS hope people can still get it right.


----------



## [email protected]'D

OCZ @ 760mhz


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 









OCZ @ 760mhz

Invalid submission please use this

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
New way to submit results HERE

Please use this way from now on, thanks


----------



## gsk3rd

have the old ones been varified yet? I submitted one a few days ago.


----------



## LiNERROR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


have the old ones been verified yet? I submitted one a few days ago.


i'm wondering too, i'd really like to get my #10 spot under the Intel benchmarks, with air no less...


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


have the old ones been varified yet? I submitted one a few days ago.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiNERROR*


i'm wondering too, i'd really like to get my #10 spot under the Intel benchmarks, with air no less... 


LOL please still post here to tell me if you have submitted one then, I don't get any emails or anything telling me apart from you guys!
_
EDIT: Images are *still* required for verification so please post them here!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## scaby

my mistake CorpussStalker









heres my q9400 at 14.649s


----------



## CorpussStalker

Thanks scaby............added


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
Invalid submission please use this

I already have


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
I already have









Please post it so that your image is in this thread so it can be used as a linkback, thanks


----------



## WaLshy11

Submitted that new way..

Heres pic


----------



## CorpussStalker

you are trying to use a hotlink to hwbot!
Please just use the attachments and leave the image here


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


you are trying to use a hotlink to hwbot!
Please just use the attachments and leave the image here


FixT


----------



## CorpussStalker

Thanks








And very nice time by the way


----------



## [email protected]'D

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/7348/17693.png

There you go


----------



## MintMouse

...Not finished yet either.


----------



## alltoasters

1min 7 seconds in hyperpi at 1m







on my old 2.8ghz pentium 4









here is the screenshot










i bloody hate the dark ages


----------



## CorpussStalker

Please use this to submit your results also guys
Thanks


----------



## lupin_

Dam I've been knocked out of the top 10 by a 550, Cant let that happen


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lupin_*


Dam I've been knocked out of the top 10 by a 550, Cant let that happen

















Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Slappa

Dry Ice 1m 955

1 core @ 5016MHz all others @ 4807MHz


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Dry Ice 1m 955

1 core @ 5016MHz all others @ 4807MHz










Does it count if all your cores arn't the same? But nice never the less (Y)


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Does it count if all your cores arn't the same? But nice never the less (Y)


Well it should considering that superpi is a single threaded application


----------



## MintMouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MintMouse*


...Not finished yet either.


Update.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Updated


----------



## [email protected]'D

New score for me
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/5170/71675244.png


----------



## Kryton

16.938s / MSI 790FX-GD70 / X3 720BE @4140MHz / 2x1GB OCZ Platinum @ 828MHz (CL7 6-6-21 1T) / Air


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryton* 
16.938s / MSI 790FX-GD70 / X3 720BE @4140MHz / 2x1GB OCZ Platinum @ 828MHz (CL7 6-6-21 1T) / Air

Nice


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryton* 
16.938s / MSI 790FX-GD70 / X3 720BE @4140MHz / 2x1GB OCZ Platinum @ 828MHz (CL7 6-6-21 1T) / Air

New build Kryton?
Very nice score


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


New build Kryton?
Very nice score










Thanks guys.









Built it last week and figuring things out as I go. Should be able to get more from it as time passes with less clockspeed after more tweaking is done. Will post up as things improve - That is if I don't blow it up first.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Not as good as my last one but with a lower overclock

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/9118/superpi.png










Second Run same overclock... :S

http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/7118/secondrun.png










Im happy


----------



## denmason

10.296 / UD3P / Q9650 @ 4.5 / OCZ Blades 5-5-5-18 / water

I'm diggin this board big, much nicer than my old one.


----------



## NoGuru

Nice time and OC den. I don't think I have seen you at the UD45 thread.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...guide-460.html


----------



## denmason

I'm in there with a couple posts NoGuru


----------



## ThatGuy16

9.951 / GA-X38-DS4 / E8400 @ 4806Mhz / 4Gb G. Skill @ 1068 5-5-5-12 / H20


----------



## Slappa

*Just for fun* Air result....as my 2nd place AMD is already on the board and it was done under DI

Core speed is in Coretemp


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denmason* 
10.296 / UD3P / Q9650 @ 4.5 / OCZ Blades 5-5-5-18 / water

I'm diggin this board big, much nicer than my old one.


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16* 
9.951 / GA-X38-DS4 / E8400 @ 4806Mhz / 4Gb G. Skill @ 1068 5-5-5-12 / H20










new way to submit scores here guys


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
new way to submit scores here guys

Missed that, thanks. And submitted


----------



## [email protected]'D

Going to try break my 17.316s PB sub 16 would be nice I shall post results later when I have attempted this


----------



## CorpussStalker

Updated, alot of submissions have to be fixed, a link is needed here as proof of submission
As requested









Links to photobucket/CPU-z Validation and so on are not accepted


----------



## Kryton

Went ahead a made sure my entry was done correctly by re-entering it in case there was a problem with it.


----------



## dbltrbl

Making my initial debut at 9.641 on water


[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/0/0a/0aa7dc7b_vbattach118409.jpeg]


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dbltrbl* 
Making my initial debut at 9.641 on water





[URL=http://home.att.net/~scott.har...me.att.net/~scott.harroff/superpi1m.jpg[/URL]
Read Post#1435


----------



## dbltrbl

So you want the permalink to my post in the submission form versus a link to the screenshot?

Ok, done.

And fixed the voltage....

Whats the record for most attempts to get a submission in?









Sorry...obviously new here.


----------



## vilacr

Here ya go


----------



## dbltrbl

looks like I just entered the 8 second club









8.974 on chilled water


----------



## ridn3y

best time on water


----------



## 11masoodt

here's mine...

not bad on stock cooler.


----------



## Lyric




----------



## CorpussStalker

Sorry about the lack of updates, I will get on it 1st thing in the morning


----------



## FtW 420

FtW 420 @ 8.783s / Gigabyte ex58-ud5 / i7 920 @ 4.62 Ghz/ Corsair Dominator @ 1760 8-8-8-24 / water cooled


----------



## oblivion592

Damn, i got 14.43s with my e5200 but i didn't screen it







, ah well, I now have something to aim for lol.


----------



## gymenii

10.515s / GA-X48-DS4 / E8600 @4475mhz / 4GB OCZ Platinum LV @ 1130mhz (CL5 5-5-18) / Air


----------



## FtW 420

Topped my last run so I'll get it in here before the update...

FtW 420 @ 8.468s / Gigabyte ex58-ud5 / i7 920 @ 4.83 Ghz/ Corsair Dominator @ 1840 10-13-13-31 1t / water cooled

Multiplier dropped to 20 for a second as I grabbed the screenshot, but the time tells it like it is.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Topped my last run so I'll get it in here before the update...

FtW 420 @ 8.468s / Gigabyte ex58-ud5 / i7 920 @ 4.83 Ghz/ Corsair Dominator @ 1840 10-13-13-31 1t / water cooled

Multiplier dropped to 20 for a second as I grabbed the screenshot, but the time tells it like it is.


It also shows your at 4.5


----------



## FtW 420

Multi dropped from 21 to 20 on the screenshot, I can't do pi that quick at 4.6 Ghz but either way 4599 or 4830 it's my best superpi run yet.


----------



## FtW 420

OK better timings, (slightly) lower time, & have the right clock speed in the screenshot.

FtW 420 8.453s / Gigabyte ex58-ud5 / i7 920 @ 4.83 Ghz/ Corsair Dominator @ 1840 9-9-9-24 1t / water cooled


----------



## Hansebanger

since I cant get any highter than 220 baseclock, this is max I can get









Hansebanger 8.766s / EVGA Classified 760 / i7 920 @ 4.6GHz / OCZ Blade @ 1756 6-6-6-18-59-1T / Prolimatec Megahalems

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/4464/8766.jpg

I will post validation later, did one but with older E-Leet version

EDIT: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=674410


----------



## CorpussStalker

Only submissions that are correctly submitted though THIS are added


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


Only submissions that are correctly submitted though THIS are added


I did, and I'm still not added.


----------



## da tick 07

word.


----------



## dennyb

Please add me


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*










Please add me


please uninstall easytune right now and overclock the right way


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


please uninstall easytune right now and overclock the right way


I don't use ET 6 for overclocking--only to display voltages







BIOS only


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


I did, and I'm still not added.


Did you even bother looking??


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I don't use ET 6 for overclocking--only to display voltages







BIOS only


oh okay. just making sure. my board gave me bsod at first so i installed everything on the disk. once i fixed it, easytune was the first thing i got rid of.

i have to say your a rebel for those voltages;]


----------



## gymenii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


Only submissions that are correctly submitted though THIS are added


Thanks for adding me. I used the form method [above] to submit, but notice the memory type and timing's are out of place. Was that caused by me not paying attention or something else. Thanks again.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Not sure why that happened, fixed now anywho


----------



## CorpussStalker

done


----------



## dennyb

CorpussStalker--can I substitute this one instead?









xxx


----------



## RawZ

Top 10 AMD here i come:

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=890501


----------



## RawZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Top 10 AMD here i come:

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=890501

Remove that score. Use my new higher one here: http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=890741


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


Remove that score. Use my new higher one here: http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=890741


Just a suggestion, maybe try and find your max and then submit your score.
Only say this because I am the Editor of the 4 GHz club and it's a pain to change them all the time.


----------



## RawZ

That will be my max. Been trying for a week. Tweaked, and everything. No more from me for awhile.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Please add me. Submitting form now


----------



## mindthecap

Top 10 here i come


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mindthecap* 
Top 10 here i come









If you turn off all those running programs and even the theme you would shave a second probably.


----------



## mindthecap

Quote:

If you turn off all those running programs and even the theme you would shave a second probably.
Turning off some programs don't help me, i've tryed. At best it is 0.1 seconds faster. My computer is just wierd









EDIT: Why can't i validate it? It tells m that the checksum is wrong


----------



## SmasherBasher

Couldn't have anything to do with the "pirated version" of Windows XP could it?


----------



## mindthecap

SuperPI is dependent on the OS i am using? But yeah, i don't have enough money to spend on the os


----------



## SmasherBasher

Then perhaps you should run Linux or Windows 7 if you can still find the download somewhere. RUnning illegal versions of operating systems is highly frowned upon.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Then perhaps you should run Linux or Windows 7 if you can still find the download somewhere. RUnning illegal versions of operating systems is highly frowned upon.


Especially publicly!









Or stupid even lol


----------



## Bartmasta

What do you guys think?


----------



## CL3P20

Rep+ ...you have come a long way Bart! Nice run there...can you disable a core for moar speed..


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Well, I got a SuperPI run done on 3.9GHz on my 'play' rig of an E5300... time isn't that great, but there is a load of junk running the background (fresh install of Windows 7 RC1 b.7100) and most of it's horribly unoptimised... RAM timings are terrible, etc etc... had a 1M run at 4.2GHz, but Windows BSOD'd when I opened Paint.









Might shrink my Win 7 partition and stick XP on it to see how many milliseconds I can shave off.









...I'm totally flummoxed as to why I can't get any of my SuperPI runs to validate... even at stock. Doesn't matter what system I run it on... hopefully a screenshot's enough.


----------



## NoGuru

New super pi time for me http://www.hwbot.org/listResults.do?...pplicationId=3


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

I tried this for the first time: 8.703s


----------



## wierdo124

NCspecV81 can be removed from the list. Got himself banned.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

7.891s - W3540 @ 5162.4

Very Nice huh?


----------



## Patch

That is very nice!

Particularly since you knocked me down a notch by .002 second.


----------



## mickmania

EVGA Classifield E760/ i7 920 @4713MHz/ OCZ Platinum DDR 3, 6 gig 1795Mhz @ 9 9 9 24 water cooled

Super Pi @ 8.672sec


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

8.453s :


----------



## nemesi5

12.182s,


----------



## Patch

Patch 7.719s E8600 @ 6.1 Ghz on LN2

Attachment 123136


----------



## BlankThis

10.561 seconds


----------



## nathris

Slightly better than my last run, this time I'm 100% stable though







(stupid 1.30V VID...)


----------



## amd4200

Mine







Sorry i cannot make it bigger


----------



## Pillz Here

Let me get in on this 10 second leaderboard.


----------



## sp4wners

Core i7 4.4GHz


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

So this thread is never going to be updated, or what? I posted a top ten time, like, long ago.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clockadile Dundee*


So this thread is never going to be updated, or what? I posted a top ten time, like, long ago.










Boohoo









I will do it when I get time if that is ok with you?


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


Boohoo









I will do it when I get time if that is ok with you?


 Of course it is OK! I am just glad you noticed my post, all I want is to know you are aware of it. Sorry, it is hard to express tone over the internet; I am an easy going guy, I would never harbor a resentment against someone, for not updating a thread.









Thanks, and *take your time!*

(Also, one of those people has been banned, right? Does this mean they still keep their position?I would not care, but it means the difference between top ten & top five.)

As a side note, I got a 8.449 run, but I cannot prove it, it was so unstable that it crashed before I could take a screenshot; I am certainly not asking for this time to be recognized, just a point of curiosity.


----------



## FtW 420

Preemptive strike, I'll update with a better score before Clockadile beats my old one that he's already matched.
8.391s / Gigabyte ex58-ud5 / i7 920 @ 4.83 Ghz/ Corsair Dominator @ 1840 9-9-9-24 2t / water cooled


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Never mind, I have seen this person (Ncspecv81) posting, they are back, since I first saw this banning mentioned.

Also, I have noticed it explicitly states in the OP, that this is not a discussion thread, and I will stop using it and all other similar threads as such.

I am still kind of a noob, still learning.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Still working on this..


----------



## Zhu8

24.276s/Elitegroup 680IT-GB/Q6600 @ 2400MHz/don't know RAM/Gateway Passive Cooling


----------



## karcus01

My sig rig,

13.729s

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...Screenshot.JPG


----------



## CorpussStalker

Updated!
Submissions in blue are submitted correctly, red are not

URL must link to this thread


----------



## CL3P20

*Asus MIIF/ E8400 @ 5ghz, 1.62v/ VS RAM @ 556mhz 5-5-5-15/ LN2*









http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=910665


----------



## Wolfgang

11.625 Seconds
E8400 @ 4hz, 500x8.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Batch: 3849B018
Cooling: HK3.0 w/ BIX 480 w/8xSan Ace+Shrouds

HWBot Verification

I thought my speed was good, but hwbot says it is "very poor."


----------



## C.J.B.

10.796s / MSI 790FX-GD70 / AMD TWKR @ 6.44Ghz/ Mushkin xp3 @ 1480 6-6-6-16 2t / LN2


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C.J.B.* 
10.796s / MSI 790FX-GD70 / AMD TWKR @ 6.44Ghz/ Mushkin xp3 @ 1480 6-6-6-16 2t / LN2



WOW very nice! What kind of cooling were you using?


----------



## Zensou

15.047s / Evga 680i SLI A1 / Intel Q6600 G0 @ 3.4Ghz / Corsair XMS2 DDR2 @ 850 4-4-4-12-2T / Air










EDIT: YES! I'm top in 15s class!






















EDIT2: Oh man, I'm so sorry. In my first picture I forgot to have CPUZ-Mem window open. I re-ran 1M and got a little bit better time. Hope my entry still counts.


----------



## C.J.B.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
WOW very nice! What kind of cooling were you using?

thank you, it was under liquid nitrogen


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks, it's very early for me lol. Well great job to both of you.


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clockadile Dundee*


8.453s :











Add me please??


----------



## Zensou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zensou*


15.047s / Evga 680i SLI A1 / Intel Q6600 G0 @ 3.4Ghz / Corsair XMS2 DDR2 @ 850 4-4-4-12-2T / Air










EDIT: YES! I'm top in 15s class!






















EDIT2: Oh man, I'm so sorry. In my first picture I forgot to have CPUZ-Mem window open. I re-ran 1M and got a little bit better time. Hope my entry still counts.


Add me?


----------



## M1 Abrams

edit>trying for faster time, back later


----------



## bringonblink

4.0ghz @ OCZ DDR3 1333 @ 5 5 5 18 23 1T


----------



## vinzend

i7 920 4.2ghz / Gigabyte X58 Extreme / OCZ Platinum PC12800 8-8-8-23-100 1600mhz


----------



## bringonblink




----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*


Batch: 3849B018
Cooling: HK3.0 w/ BIX 480 w/8xSan Ace+Shrouds

HWBot Verification

I thought my speed was good, but hwbot says it is "very poor."


----------



## Infinitegrim

12.031s / DFi P35/ e7200 @ 4250mhz / OCZ Reaper PC2 9200 1000Mhz @ 4-4-4-12/ AIR


----------



## Infinitegrim

Sorry for the double post. Is this a record for an E7200??

11.922 / DFi P35/ e7200 @ 4301mhz / OCZ Reaper PC2 9200 1012Mhz @ 4-4-4-12/ AIR


----------



## SevereWX

Add me, please.


----------



## Halos

Halos *11.937s* / Ga P35/ e6300 @ 4735mhz / GSkill ddr2 1082Mhz @ 5-6-6-18/ WATER


----------



## brandon6199

brandon6199 *10.249s* / ASUS P5K Pro / E8500 @ 4579 MHz / 2x2GB Gskill PI @ 964 MHz / AIR










It feels good to overclock!!


----------



## Asmola

Just testing max air with C3.


----------



## el gappo

pffft

SuperPi - 15sec 680ms - El Gappo (Bench Tec UK)
Processor: Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 4408mhz on H20

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P (790X chipset)
Hardware Rank: 26th Phenom II X4 965 BE - 0.0 points
Scan date: 10-11-2009 03:48
http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=919371

need to have a crack when not in windows 7 and with ram that works right


----------



## Asmola

Cant get better with H20? I got almost same with 26c ambien aircooling..


----------



## el gappo

yeah i can run spi at 4.5ghz on water







ill get some serious times up next weekish when my new ram gets here.(current set is half dead) good job on that north bridge clock btw, are you finding it crazy hard to top 3ghz nb aswell?


----------



## Mikecdm

I'm still on the quest for sub 9sec, but this is the best that I've gotten so far.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


I'm still on the quest for sub 9sec, but this is the best that I've gotten so far.











do it in XP.


----------



## Mikecdm

I let my friend borrow my spare hdd. He just bought a new one, so i'll be getting it back soon. Once I get it back i'm going to put xp on it so I can play in the AM3 contest and hopefully I'll break into the 8's in super pi. I think that tweaking my ram will help, but I can't tighten the timings. I'm just going to try and see if it will run on the next divider and try something over 2k mhz.


----------



## overclocker333

On water








I had a 8.752 sec 1m run but no screen shot... can't get the setings back now... I guess this will do for now.


----------



## Rebellion88

On air:



Run at 19.968s


----------



## da tick 07

14.469... a little low but i need to mess with my timings


----------



## M1 Abrams

8.736s / Asus RII Gene / i7 920 @ 4.636GHz / Mushkin @ 7-8-7-20 1T @1766 MHz / Prolimatech Megahalems


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M1 Abrams*


8.736s / Asus RII Gene / i7 920 @ 4.636GHz / Mushkin @ 7-8-7-20 1T @1766 MHz / Prolimatech Megahalems












omg can i hass youuurr chip?


----------



## overclocker333

On chilled water

7.956s / EVGA Classified 759 / Xeon W3570 @ 5.057ghz / Corsair Dominator GT 2000 cl8 running @ 2023 MHz 8-8-8-24-59-2t / Swiftech Apogee XT chilled water


----------



## Izvire

[email protected]
09.457s


----------



## jfizz84

Here ya go, did better but didn't get the screenshot.


----------



## jfizz84

Does this thread ever get updated?? I suppose people are busy with holidays. Merry X-mas.


----------



## halifax1

Best time I've ever gotten


----------



## Mikecdm

My best so far, just wish i had better ram.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
My best so far, just wish i had better ram.


Now that is FAST!


----------



## TheOcelot

One day AMD will catch you intel guys

















Motherboard: A7GM-S 2.0
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc 080014


----------



## overclocker333

CBGPCS modified OCZ Cryo-Z phase

7.847s / EVGA Classified 756 / Xeon W3570 @ 5.234ghz / Corsair Dominator GT 2000 cl8 @ 2094 mhz 9-9-9-24-59-2t/phase cooling


----------



## overclocker333

So when does this thread get updated??

Not to complain... but I have had my old score posted for 1 month now and it is yet to be included... I worked very hard to get my score... it would be nice to see my new score listed in the #3 spot.


----------



## shadow19935

19 secs/ Asus Maximus II formula / E2180 @ 3.6ghz 1.38v / Kingston Hyper x 800mhz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclocker333*


So when does this thread get updated??

Not to complain... but I have had my old score posted for 1 month now and it is yet to be included... I worked very hard to get my score... it would be nice to see my new score listed in the #3 spot.










I'm not sure it gets updated. VERY nice score by the way.
Oh and your link does not work so here you go. overclocker333
You should enter this is the 4 GHz club, link in sig. I know the guy who runs it, I bet he'll let you in.


----------



## dr.h.

9.266s / EVGA X58 SLI LE / i7 920 @ 4.4ghz / OCZ Obsidian 1600 @ 1676 9-9-9-24 /water cooling

Still working on this project - just happy to be in the single digits!
Thanks for providing this forum for the enthusiasts!


----------



## CorpussStalker

Hi all, sorry about the lack of updates, ive been away for over a month dealing with family stuff, I will try to get the thread updated over the next week or so if I can find the time


----------



## Bullant

/Evga 4 way sli/ i7 920 @ 4608 GHz/ Ocz 6 Gb 1316 MHz @ 7-7-7-24 water


----------



## w00t

need abit of help filling out the spreadsheet x_x


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *w00t* 
need abit of help filling out the spreadsheet x_x

Umm, this is not a good score for an i7, just look at my C2D score in my sig.


----------



## FtW 420

w00t - To get a better time you will need to overclock, here is a good starting point: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...7-920-4-a.html


----------



## Witchdoctor

8.453s / EVGA Classified / i7 920 @ 4.776Ghz / G.Skill Perfect Storm 6GB 909.7 / 8-8-8-21-88 / SS


----------



## billythekid2012

evga classidied i7920 o/c @ 3.8


----------



## chatch15117

My SuperPi links are in my sig.

*Desktop*









*Laptop*


----------



## pcnazz

24/7 100% stable clocks .


----------



## Typhoeus




----------



## MRHANDS




----------



## Witchdoctor

Anybody update this thread ?


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
Anybody update this thread ?

Yes









I'm kinda busy......moving house and dealing with other things in my life that at this moment I find a little more important then updating a thread that may enlarge your e-penis


----------



## pcnazz

Funny !


----------



## replay

*13.806s*
E8400 @3.6Ghz on Stock cooling
_(Sorry for the big screenshot)_


----------



## zidave

15.535s / Asus P5QL/EPU / e7600 @ 3846.2 MHz / Corsair XMS DDR2 @ 418.1 MHz 5-5-5-18 / ThermalTake Contac 29


----------



## Schoat333

10.114s / Asus P7P55D Pro / i5-750 @ 4.21 GHz / Corsiar XMS3 @ 802.6 mhz 9-9-9-24


----------



## mav2000

Heres mine:

15.974 - Phenom II X4 965 @ 4332 Mhz [228*19]- Thermalright Venemous X - MSI GD70 - 4GB OCZ Platinum DDR3 @ 1520 7-7-7-24 AIR


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


Yes









I'm kinda busy......moving house and dealing with other things in my life that at this moment I find a little more important then updating a thread that may enlarge your e-penis


You need to lighten up .....

take a pill bro I was just asking.

8.250s / EVGA Classified / i7 920 @ 4.901Ghz / G.Skill Perfect Storm 6GB 933.7 / 7-8-7-21-88 / SS


----------



## pcnazz

How about one of these Witchdoctor ? Good heads up on my link .


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnazz*









How about one of these Witchdoctor ? WarPig1 Super_Pi 1M 8 seconds



doesn't load ????

just attach via the site attachments ....


----------



## reggiesanchez

8.771 http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/1...ioverclock.png


----------



## Witchdoctor

1M:

3:[*/COLOR]Witchdoctor[*/URL] - *8.143s[*/b] - i920 @ 4985.5 Mhz, eVGA 760, x58, G.Skill Perfect Storms 3x2gb, DDR3-949, 7-8-7-21 1T / SS
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/f/f0/f0ed7058_vbattach141069.jpeg]*


----------



## AyeYo

11.466 / ASUS P7H55-M PRO / i3 530 @ 3.7ghz / G.Skill Ripjaws 843mhz 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v (CPU-Z timing is wrong, has a Clarkdale compatability issue)


----------



## marsey99

marsey99 10.391s / gigabyte p45 ud3r / q9550 @ 4.28ghz / ocz platinum [email protected] 5-5-4-13 / ifx 14


----------



## rfurgy

Got 20.594s, here's the screen shot.


----------



## i0nicx

2:[*/COLOR]http://imgur.com/owbif.png]i0nicx[*/URL] - *18m 04.608s[*/b] - phenom II 965 @ 4.3gh,z XFX 4890/Sapphire 4870, Asus M4A79 Deluxe, G.Skill 2x2gb, DDR2-400mhz, 5-5-5-15-24 2T, Xigmatek HDT-S1283/cold air








*


----------



## LocsCap

i5-750 @ 4652Mh, Kingston HyperX DDR31600 9-9-9-24 @ 890Mhz

-9.017s


----------



## LocsCap

i5-750 @ 4692Mh, Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 1T @ 893Mhz

-8.970s

http://i761.photobucket.com/albums/x...superpi222.jpg


----------



## CULLEN

I'll give a better screenshot sooner! Till then..


----------



## topdog

8.063 / EVGA Classified X58 759 / Intel i7 920 @ 5006 Mhz / 4GB G.Skill Ripjaws CL8 8-8-24 1T


----------



## zidave

3:[*/COLOR]http://img382.imageshack.us/img382/2053/superpi1m.jpg 590]zidave[*/URL] - *14.181s[*/b] - e7600 @ 3846.4 Mhz, Asus P5QL/EPU, Corsair XMS2 2x2gb, DDR2-800, 5-5-5-18 2T / ThermalTake Contac 29








*


----------



## alltoasters

here is mine









i could have done better i guess, this was just the first run i did.

cpu: pentium dual core e6300 @ 3.36 (320 x10.5) <- not 1.9, thats speedstep
ram: 2gb kingston value ram 667
motherboard: asus p5q se plus
all cooling is stock.


----------



## el gappo

I reckon sub 13 with the right os


----------



## B!0HaZard

My time is 12.290s on a E8200.
The specs are in my sig, except the CPU is running at 3.88 GHz.

Screenie:


My HWBot entry:
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...hz_12sec_290ms

This won't get any faster, as I'm limited by the MB







Tried lowering the multi to 6, but BSOD on startup @ 495 FSB (same as multi @ 8)


----------



## Tank

17.344s









not bad if I do say so myself, lol


----------



## Cindex

Here it is. i7 920 OC'd to 4.2 with HT off. I know the voltage is a bit high, but this is only temporary. If I wanted to keep it at 4.2 instead of 4.0 I'd play with the voltage more. Going to tweak the RAM a bit too.

Not too bad for stock cooler, eh?

******
So I played with voltage + RAM speeds, and got this hunk of metal up to 4.34. I know it's a weird number, but it's the highest I could get to work at a good voltage. RAM is at 1667 with 9-9-9-24 timing. It hit about 62*C at it's top point of this test. Got a drop of ~0.3 with that! I'd work on timings more if I was any good at them. (I haven't gotten that far yet.)

Unfortunately, the RAM was unstable. D: The system BSOD'd after a short time.


----------



## The-Beast

The-Beast 16.443/ MSI 790FX-GD70 / [email protected] / 2x2GB G [email protected] 7-7-7-20 / Air


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The-Beast*


The-Beast 16.443/ MSI 790FX-GD70 / [email protected] / 2x2GB G [email protected] 7-7-7-20 / Air










im gunning for ya, i want my spot back


----------



## FtW 420

My latest: 8.047 / gigabyte x58 ud5 / i7 920 @ 5040 / 3x2GB Dominator GT @ 1920 7-8-7-18 / DICE


----------



## skatpex99

Here is my i7 time

Attachment 146312


----------



## doc2142

Here is mine


----------



## B!0HaZard

Ummm... Yeah... Nice photoediting attempt









Next time you should add a random checksum. Probably would be better, no?


----------



## Chucklez

Hope HWBot is good enough









http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...be_16sec_721ms


----------



## cssorkinman

Here is my best superpi 1m so far


----------



## Mickxe

I got 16.786s.


----------



## A-Dub

16.770s @4.2ghz


----------



## Ole Brumm

Heres what I got 









16.844s @ 4.173 Ghz


----------



## crantana

Here's mine...


----------



## ~LL~

And mine: 8.258


----------



## Steview

Well Here's my 1st Shot at This.









Thanks.


----------



## overquad

Add mine please!!!


----------



## vspec

13.030


----------



## Dream Desire

8.6 @ 4.81ghz


----------



## Asmola

Phenom II 965BE @ 6,5GHz = 10,561s


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Phenom II 965BE @ 6,5GHz = 10,561s









Please tell me your on our HowBot team!!!!!


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ole Brumm*


Heres what I got 









16.844s @ 4.173 Ghz




Holy Voltage Batman, and I thought I was pumping a lot.

The-Beast 16.192/ MSI 790FX-GD70 / [email protected] / 2x2GB G [email protected] 7-8-7-20 / Air


----------



## Dream Desire

8.297 sec/ EVGA X58 Classified / i7 975 @ 4.96ghz / 3x 2gb 7-7-7-20 @ 1300mhz / H20


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I got this










I have a screenshot somewhere of my 930 doing 8.30 seconds run, cant find it.


----------



## CL3P20

thread closed pending new ownership


----------



## Witchdoctor

Are you going back through and updating this ???

or starting from here ?


----------



## hitoriko

as soon as i get all the permissions and forum stuff done i will start again (keeping all the current second intervials) but redoing it all to make it abit more easier for myself


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitoriko*


as soon as i get all the permissions and forum stuff done i will start again (keeping all the current second intervials) but redoing it all to make it abit more easier for myself


Sounds good.


----------



## voklskier4452

voklskier4452 6.937s / EVGA p55 Classified 200 / i5 670 @ 6222mhz / Kingston HyperX [email protected] 7-7-7-21 / ln2


----------



## Witchdoctor

Sick


----------



## NoGuru

Wow, nice job on the sub 7 run.


----------



## hitoriko

ok guys i've offically taken over and will be organising over the weekend stay tuned


----------



## Witchdoctor

Cool bro ... please spell out posting requirments

32M seems to have a lot of problems with posting format ????


----------



## NoGuru

Hey Witchdoctor, I see your with OCA, what are you currently benching?


----------



## hitoriko

yeah im trying to re-setup the old form for posting your scores but im not sure how to do it - any help from anyone would be great!


----------



## GRABibus

GRABibus 11s / ASUS Rampage Extreme / Q9650 @ 4,2GHz / OCZ Intel Extreme Edition [email protected] 7-7-7-24 / THERMALRIGHT Ultra-120 eXtreme + FAN SCYTHE Ultra Kaze 120mm 3000rpm

Super PI / mod1.5 XS = 11s


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *voklskier4452*


voklskier4452 6.937s / EVGA p55 Classified 200 / i5 670 @ 6222mhz / Kingston HyperX [email protected] 7-7-7-21 / ln2











GO SPARTANS!!

Nice one mate!


----------



## hitoriko

hitoriko *17.706s* / MSI 790FX-GD70 / AMD Phenom II x4 @ 3920.5Mhz / Nayna Tech @ 653.4MHz, 7-7-7-20-27-1T/ Zalman 9500


----------



## TheOcelot

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...45_18sec_435ms

TheOcelot *18sec 435ms*/ Asus M4A79T Deluxe/ AMD Phenom II X4 945 @ 3825.49 MHz/ Corsair [email protected] MHz, 8-8-8-20-27 1T/ Xigmatek S1283


----------



## GRABibus

Why aren't they no more scores on first page ??


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:

Also alot of people have updated there rigs and so the old times are no longer up to date however they are still useful and you can find them at the bottom in a doc format for download and review.

So lets get those new times rolling!
this is why


----------



## Witchdoctor

*Witchdoctor* 7.925s / EVGA Classified 760 / i7 920 @ 5111Mhz / G.skill Perfect Storms, DDR3 @ 973 8-8-8-21 / SS


----------



## overquad

Overquad 12.052s / Foxconn Flamingblade/ i7 920 @ 3201.0Mhz / Wintex AmpX @ 1600mhz, 9-9-9-24-74-1t/ corsair h50 push-pull fans


----------



## CL3P20

CL3P20 8.64sec / Asus Maximus FormulaII / E8400 @ 5.367 / Geil Black Dragons @ 5-5-5-14 / DICE-CPU&NB

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...ghz_8sec_640ms


----------



## nolonger

Nolonger 9.422 / EVGA P55 FTW 200 / Core i5 650 @ 4.5GHz / Corsair XMS3 @ 725MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / Tuniq Tower Extreme

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...650_9sec_422ms


----------



## GRABibus

GRABibus 11s / ASUS Rampage Extreme / Q9650 @ 4,2GHz / OCZ Intel Extreme Edition [email protected] 7-7-7-24 / THERMALRIGHT Ultra-120 eXtreme + FAN SCYTHE Ultra Kaze 120mm 3000rpm

Super PI / mod1.5 XS 1M : 11 seconds


----------



## Ginsu543

Ginsu543 10.046s | Asus P6X58D Premium | Core i7 920 D0 @ 4.2GHz | Mushkin Enhanced Blackline DDR3 @ 1603 7-7-7-20 | Prolimatech Mega Shadow + Scythe S-FLEX SFF21G



Since I run Ubuntu Linux 10.04 Lucid Lynx as my main OS, the only way I could run SuperPi was inside my Windows XP Pro SP3 virtual machine running on VirtualBox 3.1.6. That is why Cpu-Z is reporting that I have a Xeon processor (although under specification it clearly says that I have a Core i7 920) and why it fails to give any info on ram.

I suppose 10.046s is not bad considering!


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ginsu543* 
Ginsu543 10.046s | Asus P6X58D Premium | Core i7 920 @ 4.2GHz | Mushkin Enhanced Blackline DDR3 @ 1608 7-7-7-20 | Prolimatech Mega Shadow + Scythe S-FLEX SFF21G



Since I run Ubuntu Linux 10.04 Lucid Lynx as my main OS, the only way I could run SuperPi was inside my Windows XP Pro SP3 virtual machine running on VirtualBox 3.1.6. That is why Cpu-Z is reporting that I have a Xeon processor (although under specification it clearly says that I have a Core i7 920) and why it fails to give any info on ram.

I suppose 10.046s is not bad considering!









i dont know if i can count it because it is in a virtual machine i'll include it but with an **** because im not sure if its a increase to run via virtual

hope thats acceptable

Hito


----------



## Vhozard

Please put me on the list!

*10.999s / Asus P5Q PRO / E8400 @ 4266.7 MHz / Team Group Elite 4GB DDR2 @ 5-5-5-15 / Arctic Freezer 7 Pro*
CPU-Z only shows 3844.6 Mhz due to Intel Speedstep (use ID number to check real Mhz online)
Idle/Load Voltage: 1.448 V / 1.440 V


----------



## ntuason

9.761
Intel Core i7 980X @ 4200MHz
Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz 7-8-7-20 Stock C7
ASUS Rampage III Extreme
Corsair H50-1


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 
9.761
Intel Core i7 980X @ 4200MHz
Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz 7-8-7-20 Stock C7
ASUS Rampage III Extreme
Corsair H50-1










please submit in the correct way...like everyone else


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
please submit in the correct way...like everyone else

Sorry.

9.761s */* ASUS Rampage III Extreme */* Intel Core i7 980X 4200MHz */* Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz 7-8-7-20 C7* */* Corsair H50-1


----------



## hoss331

hoss331 8.921s / Gigabyte UD3P / Q9650 @ 5.09 / Cellshock @ 1131 4-4-4-12 / Dice


----------



## Vhozard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
hoss331 8.921s / Gigabyte UD3P / Q9650 @ 5.09 / Cellshock @ 1131 4-4-4-12 / Dice










OMG @ 1.680 V









EDIT: haha, now I know 1.68 is nothing for that kind of OC


----------



## hoss331

You think thats high for a locked multi quad over 5ghz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
You think thats high for a locked multi quad over 5ghz









Nope, not me. Nice work Hoss!


----------



## hitoriko

Keep discussion in discussion thread


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
Keep discussion in discussion thread

Is this not the place to talk about SuperPi scores?


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:

This thread is for posting scores *ONLY*. If you want feedback, or wish to discuss your score, or ask about how you can make your score better, please use the Discussion Thread. This is so this thread doesn't get too cluttered with other things (it makes updating easier!).
read above - found on the front page


----------



## FtW 420

I'm off the list...

FtW 420 8.047s / Gigabyte x58 ud5 / Intel core i7 920 @ 5040Mhz / Dominator GT 1866 @ 960MHz, 7-8-7 18 1T/ DICE


----------



## Ole Brumm

Ole Brumm 17.316s / Asus Crosshair III/ [email protected] 4.0 Ghz / Kingston HX @ 852 Mhz 8-8-8-21 / Air[/S]

Attachment 154567


----------



## NoGuru

NoGuru / 9.999 / Giga EP45-UD3P / [email protected] 4.72 GHz / TeamGroup 5-5-4-10 @ 1260 / Air


----------



## topdog

topdog / 8.063 / EVGA Classified X58 759 / Intel i7 920 @ 5006 Mhz / 4GB G.Skill Ripjaws 953 Mhz 8 8-8-24 1T / SS


----------



## topdog

topdog / 14.406 / DFI 790FXB-M2RSH / Phenom 955 @ 4807 Mhz / 4GB OCZ Reaper HPC @ 557 Mhz 5-5-5-15 2T / SS


----------



## mav2000

mav2000 / 15.974 / MSI GD-70 / Phenom 965 @ 4332 Mhz / 4GB OCZ Platinum LV @ 760 Mhz 7-7-7-24 1T / Air


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*










10s


if your going to submit a time the very least you can do is read the submission rules

i can now see why the last mod resigned this position.

Thanks


----------



## GRABibus

UPDATE :

GRABibus 10,984s / ASUS Rampage Extreme / Q9650 @ 4,2GHz / OCZ Intel Extreme Edition 2x2GB DDR3 [email protected] 7-7-7-24 1N / THERMALRIGHT Ultra-120 eXtreme + FAN SCYTHE Ultra Kaze 120mm 3000rpm (Push)

Super PI / mod1.5 XS 1M : 10,984 seconds


----------



## TurboHertz

My turn!
TurboHertz 10.502s / EVGA x58 SLI LE / Core i7 920 D0 @ 3.913Ghz w/HT / 6GB OCZ Gold 1600mhz 8-8-8-24-74 / AS5 on Corsair H50 push/pull


----------



## Voltage_Drop

My first time running this benchmark. Is this score any good for what I am running? And what can I tweak to make it better?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
My first time running this benchmark. Is this score any good for what I am running? And what can I tweak to make it better?

Not too bad. Here is the super pi discussion thread http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...top-times.html

One quick tip though, SuperPi runs the fastest in XP 32 bit.


----------



## PizzaMan

9.297s

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...ghz_9sec_297ms


----------



## crantana

Please add me.


----------



## asabaraba

Hey guys









asabaraba 9.063s / EVGA P55 Classified 200 / i7 860 @ 4500Mhz / Gskill Trident [email protected] 9-9-9-24 / Air










Still room for improvement thou


----------



## Prelude

fixed.


----------



## el gappo

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...be_13sec_276ms

El Gappo 13.276 / GIGA 790xt ud4p / 955 @ 5.152 / Corsair dominator 6-6-6-18-24-1t / SS
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...ghz_8sec_984ms
El Gappo 8.984 / DFI DKp45 t2rs+/ 8400c0 @ 5.161/ Kingston D9 4-4-4-8-40-2t/ ss


----------



## meticadpa

stupid me not opening the memory tab, and using windows 7.

i'll get a proper bench with everything open and XP on, at hopefully a much higher clock speed.

Edit: also, this was with fairly low (still safe!) voltages and crappy RAM timings. I'll try and get a much better run in when I'm on XP, and I've had time to tweak my RAM properly, adjust the uncore, etc.

Edit again: I hate that el gappo beat me by 0.001 seconds.


----------



## hoss331

hoss331 8.875s / Gigabyte UD3P / Q9650 @ 5.117 / Cellshock @ 1137 4-4-4-8 / Dice


----------



## hitoriko

What part of keep discussion out of this thread do you guys not understand!


----------



## hitoriko

read the front page


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Could you put me on the list, thanks


----------



## Prelude

8.548sec/MSI P55-GD65/Core i3 @ 5.03ghz/G.Skill Trident @ 1826mhz 10-11-10-30/Water


Sorry for the chit chat.


----------



## Lefty67

Lefty67 *17.680s* / Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P/ AMD Phenom II X4 945 @ 3900 MHz/ 4GB DDR2 OCZ Gold @ 433mhz 5-5-5-15/ CoolIT ECO


----------



## crantana

Crantana 8.346s/ Classified 760 / i7 920 D0 @ 4.9 / Gskill perfect storm @ 1867 8-8-8-20-2T/ water


----------



## freakb18c1

+1 crazy run


----------



## GAME ONER

GAME ONER 8.736s / Gigabyte x58 extreme/ Intel core i7 920 @ 4660Mhz / MUSHKIN REDLINE 1700 , 6-7-6 18 1T


----------



## crantana

Crantana 8.283s/ Classified 760 / i7 920 D0 @ 4.923 / Gskill perfect storm @ 1875 8-8-8-20-2T/ water


----------



## azcrazy

i7 930 @4.2ghz/ corsair xm3 @1604/EVGA X58 3X sli


----------



## yianni

8.784s / Asus Rampage II Extreme / i7 920 @ 4.67 / Corsair dominators 7-7-7-20 1T / Water


----------



## pcnazz

WarPig1 Room Temp 22c liquid cooled Super_Pi 1M run .


----------



## NCspecV81

Here's an old AMD one I have =o\\


----------



## Asmola

Here's my old AMD also, weak NB though..


----------



## Bullant

Bullant/8.798/Evga E762/i7 [email protected]/Patriot,ELK 1763mhz 8-8-8-24 1t water


----------



## kio174

Hi all

try to do better with some LnÂ² next time

Kio174 8.140s / Asus Maximus II Formula / E8600 @ 5.7 / Geil PC8500 4-4-4-12 571mhz / Dry Ice


----------



## jmairs

1st shot. I hope I managed the sizes of the screen shot well.


----------



## hitoriko

Please read first page before posting times!


----------



## j0n3z3y

Repost from earlier...forgot one detail









Well I just got done pulling a suicide run for Super Pi 1.5 maxxed @ 1.55Vcore & NB....Sucess!







Validated at 4.1388Ghz on the same Prolimatech w/ about 50 hours into AS5 burn in. Temps are steady dropping hour by hour











The downside is,she BSOD'd on me when I tried to screenie it. However,I did get a screenie at 4.118Ghz. Super Pi @ 17.066 sec,not bad for 3 cores I believe.

Attachment 157228

Wish I had noticed the bsod had messed w/ my timings before I ran it :/


----------



## j0n3z3y

Idk y,but it double posted this. Pls delete.


----------



## bwatt22

9.064s / ASUS RAMPAGE III EXTREME / i7 980X @ 4.54 / G.Skill Pi 6-8-6-28 2T 1685MHz / H50


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwatt22* 
9.064s / ASUS RAMPAGE III EXTREME / i7 980X @ 4.54 / G.Skill Pi 6-8-6-28 2T 1685MHz / H50









You should be getting much, much better times than that...

I beat you with a lower clocked 930 and higher memory timings.


----------



## bwatt22

I was looking at that >.<, higher latency Cache have any effect you think? I'm still fooling around with things, will probably post another one later today.


----------



## meticadpa

Windows 7 won't be helping things









Run it in diagnostic mode, should take a bit off your time. End everything when you're running Super Pi except Super Pi.


----------



## bwatt22

8.658s / ASUS RAMPAGE III EXTREME / i7 980X @ 4.74 / G.Skill Pi 6-8-6-24 2T 1694MHz / H50
A little too much voltage IMO... (real)Water Cooling is still coming soon.


----------



## sebastianTR

@bwatt22
that is realy good time cong.

i did try today


----------



## spy14




----------



## NoGuru

Nice job spy14


----------



## tahumie87

Here's mine









tahumie87 15.932 / MSI NF980 G65 / AMD Phenom II 1055T @4,387 Ghz / Muscle Power @ 866MHz 8-8-8-24 1T / Cooler Master Gemini II


----------



## nolonger

Nolonger 9.281 / EVGA P55 FTW 200 / Core i7 860 @ 4.48 GHz / Corsair Dominator @ 609MHz 7-5-5-18 1T / Tuniq Tower Extreme


----------



## j0n3z3y

j0n3z3y 16.786sec/Asus M4A785-M/AMD 550 BE unlocked 3 [email protected]/Geil Black Dragon @ 1066/ Prolimatech Mega Shadow push/pull

Attachment 158767


----------



## sebastianTR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y*


j0n3z3y 16.786sec/Asus M4A785-M/AMD 550 BE unlocked 3 [email protected]/Geil Black Dragon @ 1066/ Prolimatech Mega Shadow push/pull

Attachment 158767


Very good timing buddy









but not good enough

















Ph II 555 @ 3 cores 4165mhz 
Corsair H50 @ Push/pull


----------



## redhat_ownage

i cant aford ln2 so heres a dice run


----------



## sebastianTR

nice score redhat_ownage 
bw are you happy with your motherboard? do you think its a good one
i m ok with my mobo but its not for overclock 
maybe i change it but i dont wanna change my ram i cant buy again new ddr3 ram


----------



## james...

Tallyho


----------



## XXDraconisWisherXX

is this a good time for my cpu? i can OC more if I need to.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XXDraconisWisherXX* 
is this a good time for my cpu? i can OC more if I need to.

If you can OC more, then no it's not a good time.


----------



## XXDraconisWisherXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
If you can OC more, then no it's not a good time.









no...true. didnt think of that.


----------



## [-erick-]

here's mine










[-erick-] 8.845s / Asus Rampage II Extreme / i7 920 @ 4.6ghz / Gskill Perfect Storm @ 9-9-9-24 / WCS


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sebastianTR* 
nice score redhat_ownage
bw are you happy with your motherboard? do you think its a good one
i m ok with my mobo but its not for overclock
maybe i change it but i dont wanna change my ram i cant buy again new ddr3 ram

i think its the best board for overclocking single and dual core cpu's
and quads if only for benching, this board is limited by the pwm


----------



## sebastianTR

well can we open the other cores?


----------



## ezgonzo

just stumbled across an old hdd in one of me draws and found some old super pi runs that i did with a 965 c3 on it, here's the best run i managed under ss










wish i kept it







.


----------



## Hvanpelt




----------



## Henrikw92

Damn... SO close to under 9...

9.0016s / Asus P6T SE/ i7 920 @ 4.573 GHz / Corsair Dominator 871.1 Mhz 8-8-8-24 / Air


----------



## nolonger

Nolonger 8.625 / EVGA P55 FTW 200 / Core i7 860 @ 4.8GHz / G. Skill PIS @ 883MHz 11-11-11-29 1T / DICE


----------



## CL3P20

CL3P20: 8.265s / ASUS Maximus II Formula / E8400 @ 5.54ghz / Kingston HyperX @ 1232MHz 5-5-4-13-5 2T / DICE'd CPU and NB


----------



## Sleeper_System

System Info:
Case: Cooler Master HAF 922 
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2.40GHz OVERCLOCKED @ 3.37GHz
Graphics Card: EVGA 8800GTS 640MB
Hard Drive(s): System: Western Digital VelociRaptor 300GB SATA 6 Gb/s 32MB Cache. Storage: Seagate 250GB Barracuda 7200.10 SATA II 16MB Cache 
RAM: OCZ 2x512 & 2x1GB Gold GX XTC PC2-6400.
Power Supply: CORSAIR TX650W
Motherboard: EVGA 680i SLI A2 122-CK-NF68


----------



## sebastianTR

my last personal record


----------



## PizzaMan

Getting there...


----------



## PureLogic

12.558s//DFI Lanparty DK P45 T2RS Plus//E7500 @ 4.3GHz//Crucial Ballistix DDR2 957.4MHz 5-5-5-18 2T//Air


----------



## PizzaMan

PureLogic, do you really need 1.5v for 4.3Ghz?


----------



## xserpint

10.171 seconds
I7 860 @ 4.1GHz on MSI P55-GD65
G.SKill Ripjaws DDR3 @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-9-24-1T


----------



## PureLogic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


PureLogic, do you really need 1.5v for 4.3Ghz?


sadly, yes. only way to get it stable. you have any pointers for me?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PureLogic*


sadly, yes. only way to get it stable. you have any pointers for me?










Not really for lowering vCore. Have you tried bumping the skews and playing with the Refs?


----------



## PureLogic

yeah played with the refs already but the skews i have no idea on those. i've tried to mimic your settings back in the T2RS+ thread but to no avail.


----------



## PizzaMan

Post up what you got in the t2rs thread and we'll see if we can help you get more out of her.


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work PizzaMan! If you break 8 I will be jealous and have to buy another E8400.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice work PizzaMan! If you break 8 I will be jealous and have to buy another E8400.

Next run will be in the 8's. I didn't do any real tweaking, just FSB tuning. No affinity, priority, explorer killing or mem tightening for that run. Working on getting a better 4:5 5:6 run next time. The tracers where giving errors over 1350Mhz with 2.4v. Gonna try 2.45v next time. Trying not to kill this pair yet.


----------



## PizzaMan

So I had to go make 8's happen last night.


















vCore/Ghz is scaling well. Hitting a wall at 610 FSB. Need more FSB, these Tracers don't like cas 4 and 5:6 is just to fast for them. If I can get them to ~650 with 1:1, I should be able to really squeeze the latency down on them.

I'm really pleased with the ability to tune around 600 though.


----------



## NoGuru

That is amazing PizzaMan! You are my hero, lol.

Now I have to find a E8** to try and crush you with.

I never got past mid 9's with my old E8400, but I think I can do it now.


----------



## PizzaMan

*It a moderator could add this code into the OP, there would be no more need to update this thread. It will update directly from HWbot.*

Take out the space:
[ hwbot=app=SuperPi,team=overclock.net]submissionranking[/hwbot]

displays


----------



## hoss331

Some of us are not on the Overclock.net team though.


----------



## crantana

Update.....Crantana 8.174s/ Classified 760 / i7 920 D0 @ 4.943 / Gskill perfect storm @ 1883, 7-8-7-20-1T/ water


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Some of us are not on the Overclock.net team though.



Maybe you should consider switching. OCN's bench team is on the move and you should see us starting to move on HWbot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crantana*


Update.....Crantana 8.174s/ Classified 760 / i7 920 D0 @ 4.943 / Gskill perfect storm @ 1883, 7-8-7-20-1T/ water


I like what I'm seeing Crantana







Keep is up man.


----------



## crantana

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I like what I'm seeing Crantana







Keep is up man.


Thanx Pizzaman, still doin some tweaking.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crantana* 
Update.....Crantana 8.174s/ Classified 760 / i7 920 D0 @ 4.943 / Gskill perfect storm @ 1883, 7-8-7-20-1T/ water


Work it bro ...... sub 8 is in your future


----------



## Durdle Class A

not desktop


----------



## Durdle Class A

not desktop


----------



## PROBN4LYFE




----------



## pancing

heres mine on my Asus g73jh


----------



## Chalaska

here's my work cpu. Intel core i5 661 @ 3.33Ghz running under Linux Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit. Mobo is a H57M-USB3 from Gigabyte.

Ran under WINE


----------



## Chalaska

Home pc, gigabyte P55A-UD4P


----------



## sebastianTR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chalaska*


here's my work cpu. Intel core i5 661 @ 3.33Ghz running under Linux Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit. Mobo is a H57M-USB3 from Gigabyte.

Ran under WINE











this is realy good timming with ubuntu


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## PizzaMan

Nice!!!!


----------



## mm67

11.341s / Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3 / Q9550 @ 4.1GHz / Transcend Jetram DDR2 @ 970MHz 5-5-5-16 2T / Air

Attachment 162516


----------



## articzap

System I just built with no overclocking or anything yet. Pretty much just a benchmark of the future.

articzap 21.496s / ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 / AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3210 MHz/ 8GB DDR3 g.Skill Ripjaw @ 688mhz 9-9-9-24/ Stock


----------



## pcnazz

13.860s / CH4 / PH II X6 1090T BE / 4gb Dominator GT CL8 @ 7 7 7 16 / Stock Cyro-Z / got a bit more core & nb left in her


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

pcnazz, you submitting to HWBot for any team? That's a pretty great time for your chip.

If not, check out OCN's HWBot team!


----------



## PizzaMan

That's some nice Cas 7!


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


pcnazz, you submitting to HWBot for any team? That's a pretty great time for your chip.

If not, check out OCN's HWBot team!


 thanks xxbassplayerxx , I'm on no present team , sounds cool , I'll check that out .

thanks Pizza Man


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnazz*


thanks xxbassplayerxx , I'm on no present team , sounds cool , I'll check that out .

thanks Pizza Man


We're trying to expand out team and move up in the rankings. It looks like you have the hardware and... uh... "mojo" to help us do it! Check out the OCN HWBot section and get some submissions going.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


We're trying to expand out team and move up in the rankings. It looks like you have the hardware and... uh... "mojo" to help us do it! Check out the OCN HWBot section and get some submissions going.


Yep and BassPlayer is on my heals.








I better step up.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yep and BassPlayer is on my heals.








I better step up.


Yes sir you better... I'm getting more dice tomorrow! I'm going to move up in the 3D rankings and finally get a Pifast score under my belt! I'm also going to get a 246 BCLK (5.166GHz) 1M time! It froze at loop 16 last time because of temperatures and I was out of dice


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
We're trying to expand out team and move up in the rankings. It looks like you have the hardware and... uh... "mojo" to help us do it! Check out the OCN HWBot section and get some submissions going.

I have a 2s cascade it the works so after that's done I really think I would like to hook up with you guys if the offer still stands . Thanks again xxbassplayerxx appreciated it .


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnazz* 
I have a 2s cascade it the works so after that's done I really think I would like to hook up with you guys if the offer still stands . Thanks again xxbassplayerxx appreciated it .









Sounds awesome!

Except for the whole waiting part... I'm pretty impatient... You should probably submit those scores naaooooww!


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Sounds awesome!

Except for the whole waiting part... I'm pretty impatient... You should probably submit those scores naaooooww!










ya you think , well you kmow more than I do with HWBot , I never submitted anything there , I always played in the background not showing to much what I can do with what ever I'm running at the moment , If you think I should then okay I will .







I just think there weak scores compared to 300w ph scores . cyro-z lol


----------



## marduk666

i got 11.300s with my i5 750 3.6Ghz


----------



## jfizz84

Oh oh add me please.....16.xxx seconds. Spent all night on these A-Datas, lulz


----------



## pcnazz

pcnazz -13.760s - CH4 / PH II X6 1090T BE / 4gb Dominator GT CL8 @ 6 - 6 - 6 - 15


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnazz*


- CH4 / PH II X6 1090T BE / 4gb Dominator GT CL8 @ 7 - 7 - 7 - 15












You should fill in your system specs!


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 









You should fill in your system specs!

Yup I will for sure , Its taking me a few tries with the format cause I make stupid mistakes







, should become smooth sailing soon on the format .







Thanks xxbassplayerxx , appreciate the support !


----------



## NCspecV81

o.0 I've got a 7.5s pi sitting here lost on one of my hdd's. =o(


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Spec, which proc?!


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Spec, which proc?!


i7 920


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


i7 920


That would get you number one and 50 points... might want to find that!

What clock was it at?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


That would get you number one and 50 points... might want to find that!

What clock was it at?


like 5.3 or something ridiculous on a SS. I think it went down with my reformat anyways. Don't have the 920 anymore to re-try.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


like 5.3 or something ridiculous on a SS. I think it went down with my reformat anyways. Don't have the 920 anymore to re-try.












I cannot for the life of me get my RIIIE above 250 BCLK. I can prime all the way up to 250, though... so I know it's not the proc.


----------



## Myrlin

Myrlin/ 9.718s/ Asus P6X58D Premium/ i7 920 @ 4200 Mhz/ Corsair Dom @ 1608 8-8-8-24/ Air


----------



## el gappo

This thread is in need of a new owner. PM me or PizzaMan if you are interested in taking over. Till then there is a live hwbot feed for the overclock.net team


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
This thread is in need of a new owner. PM me or PizzaMan if you are interested in taking over. Till then there is a live hwbot feed for the overclock.net team

So is Nolonger the new owner? If so that was fast. Congrats!


----------



## el gappo

Yeah he replied literally under a minute after I posted and said he want's it. Good on him









Need him to make another post I can steal so he can have the second post as well.

Nobody replied about the top 30 systems which is an AWESOME thread. It will be easier now if we make it hwbot exclusive so all the live scores will be there and all that's needed is a google docs.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Yeah he replied literally under a minute after I posted and said he want's it. Good on him









Need him to make another post I can steal so he can have the second post as well.

Nobody replied about the top 30 systems which is an AWESOME thread. It will be easier now if we make it hwbot exclusive so all the live scores will be there and all that's needed is a google docs.

I'll take top 30. I need to get some submission in for that anyways


----------



## el gappo

Sorted









Bass I think it will be easier to make a new thread entirely and I'll remove that one because tact doesn't have gmail anymore = docs gone







Best start afresh I think.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Sorted









Bass I think it will be easier to make a new thread entirely and I'll remove that one because tact doesn't have gmail anymore = docs gone







Best start afresh I think.

Alright. I'll get that all nice and sorted tonight. Want to leave that one up until I finish so I can make sure I have it all correct?


----------



## el gappo

It's not going anywhere


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
It's not going anywhere


----------



## Rob0tuss1n

edit: Delete Post - Incorrect format.


----------



## nolonger

And there we go! Thread is updated! If you submitted a score and it's not there, repost it using the correct format with all the information requested.

You may discuss scores here and whatever, just please don't go OT too much!


----------



## Domino

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
This thread is in need of a new owner. PM me or PizzaMan if you are interested in taking over. *Till then there is a live hwbot feed for the overclock.net team*

That would be really nice..

On 4ghz (i think) i did 17s on my 555 for 1M. I'll up clocks, make more stable, and see how the weekend goes. I'll post screens then (more likely)


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Domino* 
That would be really nice..

On 4ghz (i think) i did 17s on my 555 for 1M. I'll up clocks, make more stable, and see how the weekend goes. I'll post screens then (more likely)

Well it's ok because nolonger got a hold of the thread as soon as I posted that and it's completely up to date!!!







Must of taken a lot of time thanks very much








The live feed is also still in second post down









You can post them wherever you want by using the new bb code if you didn't notice.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-use-them.html


----------



## nolonger

Hehe you're welcome!
I used it on the second post 'cus I couldn't find another use for it.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

7.738s


----------



## nolonger

Updated.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Updated.


----------



## mm67

10.920 s @ 4292 MHz


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
7.738s










Holy poop-stick thats fast.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I wonder why I'm not on the board yet.


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
7.738s


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mm67* 
10.920 s @ 4292 MHz









Your screenshot doesn't follow the rules so your score wasn't updated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
I wonder why I'm not on the board yet.










Score was added to the list. I assumed you were using water cooling.

I'd like to ask everyone to please read the OP when posting a score. The way you guys are currently posting makes it take a lot longer to update the OP.


----------



## mm67

Which rule is that ? All I see about screenshot is this :
You need a screenshot with your SuperPi Mod 1.5 time (showing PI Calc done dialogue box and visible checksum), CPU-z CPU tab and CPU-z Memory tab. All on the same screen shot.

Nowhere does it say that Speedstepping must be turned off. I actually do normally turn it off when benching but forgot it on when making this run.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


Which rule is that ? All I see about screenshot is this :
You need a screenshot with your SuperPi Mod 1.5 time (showing PI Calc done dialogue box and visible checksum), CPU-z CPU tab and CPU-z Memory tab. All on the same screen shot.

Nowhere does it say that Speedstepping must be turned off. I actually do normally turn it off when benching but forgot it on when making this run.


No memory tab


----------



## mm67

Damn, kept looking at that picture and couldn't see anything wrong







Here's a new one with 1 notch higher FSB, funny enough again exactly same time.

10.920s / Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3 / Q9550 @ 4.301GHz / Transcend Jetram DDR2 @ 1012MHz 5-5-5-16 2T / Air


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mm67* 
Damn, kept looking at that picture and couldn't see anything wrong







Here's a new one with 1 notch higher FSB, funny enough again exactly same time.

10.920s / Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3 / Q9550 @ 4.301GHz / Transcend Jetram DDR2 @ 1012MHz 5-5-5-16 2T / Air









Thank you!







Score is updated.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

For FTW's time, you have his speed at 5239 when it's actually 5039. I was really confused how he could have scores so badly for such a high clock! But then I realized it's right where it should be from the SS.


----------



## nolonger

My bad. Fixed!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


My bad. Fixed!


Good man... always on top of things!


----------



## Rob0tuss1n

I (actually) did it correctly this time...

Core i5 750 @ 3.33GHz / Gigabyte GA-P55a-UD3 / 2x2 GB GSkill DDR3 1600MHz



















There - Try that on for size.


----------



## el gappo

Yeah but.... you are using the wrong version of spi









http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/superpi/download Need mod xs 1.5


----------



## nolonger

Hehe yup! You need the SuperPi mod 1.5 version.


----------



## Rob0tuss1n

It's always something....


----------



## nolonger

Hehe you'll get it eventually!


----------



## broken pixel

broken pixel 9.090 / ASUS P6X58D / Intel Core i7 930 @ 4510MHz / Corsair Dominator GT @ 859MHz 6-6-6-20 1T / H20


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## broken pixel

Thanks!


----------



## jfizz84

there ya go


----------



## nolonger

Updated! I'd appreciate if everyone used the format, it makes my life so much easier! Also, please state if it's an upgrade or a new submission.


----------



## lsdmeasap

I was in a hurry, and didn't know the rules of this thread (So no Memory CPU-z shot), so I doubt this will get added into the list but I'll post it anyway as I am very proud of my first sub 8s PI run!

Lsdmeasap 7.594 / GA-X58A-UD7 / Intel Core i7 980X @ 5399MHz / Mushkin Ridgeback 998826 @ 2160MHz 7-10-7-24 1T / DICE

New/First Failed Submission


----------



## nolonger

That's a very nice score, too bad you need the memory tab.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Thanks!

Ya, I didn't know about this thread until yesterday sadly, so next run I will be sure to get the correct screenshots!


----------



## nolonger

Sounds good! Keep those scores flying!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

update me...damn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nolonger

Where's your score?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

xxbassplayerxx 7.691 / Asus Rampage III Extreme / Intel W3520 @ 5281.9MHz / OCZ Platinum @ 1006.1MHz 8-8-8 24 1T / DICE


----------



## nolonger

Updated and figured I'd post my best score too.

Nolonger 8.235s / EVGA P55 FTW 200 / Intel Core i7 860 @ 5003MHz / G. Skill PIS @ 909MHz 7-10-10-28 1T / DICE


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Updated and figured I'd post my best score too.

Nolonger 8.235s / EVGA P55 FTW 200 / Intel Core i7 860 @ 5003MHz / G. Skill PIS @ 909MHz 7-10-10-28 1T / DICE


Have you tried Windows 7 for Pi? That's what I was getting with my W3520 at 5.0GHz and when I booted into 7 and closed processes, I dropped .4 seconds right away.

EDIT: Man, you gotta give those Pi's some more voltage and drop those timings! My personal limit is 1.76V right now. Apparently you don't start to kill stuff on Bloomfield until 1.85-1.9V, though.

Does Clarkdale have the memory limits that Bloomfield has?


----------



## nolonger

What memory limits? Do you mean the VTT - DRAM delta? Yea, same limits. I know I can't drop the second timing to < 3 difference to the first or it will crash instantly.


----------



## scc28

scc28/16.449/crosshair iv/[email protected]/patriot sector [email protected]/water
new sub


----------



## nolonger

Updated.


----------



## Pir

My best run.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Your best background!

Wanna PM me a link to that?


----------



## nolonger

Need memory window open too in CPU-Z.


----------



## Pir

Oops, will make a new screenshot. Thnx for the reminder.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If you want to submit it to the bot, make sure the little box that pops up is visible too!


----------



## nolonger

Good catch! The Calculation done window must be open.


----------



## Pir

Hopefully this is the right format. Lost 0.001 sec on my run but i'll take that loss.


----------



## mm67

10.576s / Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3 / Q9550 @ 4.42GHz / G.Skill Trident DDR2 @ 1040MHz 5-5-5-15 2T / Air


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pir*











Hopefully this is the right format. Lost 0.001 sec on my run but i'll take that loss.


Looks like the right format, now we just need to get a SS of the desktop without all those windows covering the important stuff...


----------



## Pir

Getting rid of it would be a violation of the TOS and result in me getting ban-hammered till the point that i would start to like it.

If any of you would like that background, drop me a PM.


----------



## nolonger

Updated.


----------



## PizzaMan

Pir, you just keep on improving your Pi time..


----------



## Pir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Pir, you just keep on improving your Pi time..










Squeezing every last drop of performance out of my litte chip. Probably gonna try a Win2K run. Upping my clockspeed and changing memory timings while running Vista didn't shave off enough to make any difference.


----------



## pcnazz

pcnazz - 13.320s / 1090T @ 5143Mhz / Asus CH4 890FX / Dominator GT's @ 1870Mhz 7 - 7 - 7 - 16 - 11 - 1T / SS


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnazz* 
pcnazz - 13.320s - 1090T @ 5143MHz - Asus CH4 890FX - Corsair Dominator GT @ 1672MHz 7 7 7 16 11







WitchDoctor please post this one on the board , thanks .

I see what you did there








El Gappo  13.197/ Biostar TA890fxe / AMD Phenom II 1090t @ 5252mhz/ Corsair Dominator GT's @ 6-6-5-15-11-1t / SS









"My backup is bigger than your backup"


----------



## Witchdoctor

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pcnazz

nah man i fixed that mem speed , I copied it off the 32m run and almost forgot to change it but I noticed it a few min ago , is that what you mean gappo ?


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
PC,

this is the posting requirments bro

2:[*/COLOR]http://www.overclock.net/10036192-post588.html]pcnazz[*/URL] - *13m 43.211s[*/b] - 1090T @ 5016 Mhz, Asus CH4 890FX, Dominator GT's @ 1672 Mhz 6-6-6-16-11 1T / SS
*
*
*
*
you want to look this the way you have it just like that in my post WD ? No coffee yet , sorry double post .*


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnazz* 
nah man i fixed that mem speed , I copied it off the 32m run and almost forgot to change it but I noticed it a few min ago , is that what you mean gappo ?

Nah I mean you topped my time and I had to get another one









Think witchdoctor is looking at the wrong thread. Nolonger manages this one


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Nah I mean you topped my time and I had to get another one









Think witchdoctor is looking at the wrong thread. Nolonger manages this one









Is my format right gappa ? You know if i could afford to keep the ss ph to I would , just so we could battle cause I can see we would have a blast







.


----------



## el gappo

Sell that crappy cryo and keep the goodun









It has to be like this

Quote:

Nolonger 8.625 / EVGA P55 FTW 200 / Intel Core i7 860 @ 4859MHz / G. Skill PIS @ 883MHz 11-11-11-29 1T / DICE
Just put your in there.


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Sell that crappy cryo and keep the goodun










It has to be like this

Just put your in there.

hahaha







Its so quiet though for everyday use that's the only reason why I like it . Ok so I need a coffee then ill fix like your quote , thank you







sorry WD


----------



## Witchdoctor

LOL

I do the 32M thread

but inserterted you on the table ....


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
LOL

I do the 32M thread

but inserterted you on the table ....

okay cool WD , got my coffee and I'll do the 1m fix now , appreciate it WD







13 .197 smoking gappo nice work !


----------



## soundx98

soundx98 11.747 / Giga EP45-UD3P / Intel E8400 @ 4000MHz / G. Skill PIS @ 500MHz 5-5-5-15 2T

Hope I did this right


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Bastiaan_NL 8.688 / Asrock X58 Extreme3 / Intel Core i7 @ 4648MHz / Corsair Dominator @ 664MHz 7-7-7-24 1T


----------



## nolonger

Updated.


----------



## nicko42004200

heres mine


----------



## nolonger

Updated.


----------



## xd_1771

xd_1771 16.089 / Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P / AMD Phenom II x6 1055T @ 4157.8Mhz / G. Skill ECO's @ 1642.6 6-8-6-20-24-1T








Wow.... looks like I somehow managed to earn a place here while competing for Bassplayer's competition


----------



## nolonger

Updated. Don't forget to add cooling method to the end of the template!


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


I see what you did there








El Gappo  13.197/ Biostar TA890fxe / AMD Phenom II 1090t @ 5252mhz/ Corsair Dominator GT's @ 6-6-5-15-11-1t / SS









"My backup is bigger than your backup"


gappo i was just gonna raz you on this score but I cant







, fix the board to 1090T , it say 955 , you had me thinking , dam I had a 955 I called " mighty mouse " wishing i could of put the cold to that chip . Banging 1m run there gappo


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

xxbassplayerxx 7.847 / Rampage III Extreme / Intel Core i7 920 @ 5173.2MHz / OCZ Platinum @ 985.4MHz 8-8-8 24 1T / DICE


----------



## pcnazz

xxbassplayerxx said:


> xxbassplayerxx 7.847 / Rampage III Extreme / Intel Core i7 920 @ 5173.2MHz / OCZ Platinum @ 985.4MHz 8-8-8 24 1T / DICE
> 
> Nice 920 core freq. / Dice run bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have any nb freq. left in her ?


----------



## nolonger

Updated score. That thing is a beast!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

pcnazz said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> 
> xxbassplayerxx 7.847 / Rampage III Extreme / Intel Core i7 920 @ 5173.2MHz / OCZ Platinum @ 985.4MHz 8-8-8 24 1T / DICE
> 
> Nice 920 core freq. / Dice run bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have any nb freq. left in her ?
> 
> 
> Definitely. This chip doesn't seem to be as good as my W3520 though...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nolonger*
> 
> 
> Updated score. That thing is a beast!
> 
> 
> Indeed! I was hoping I'd get lucky and this would be my 5.4 chip. I'll keep pushing them both, but it's getting less likely!


----------



## nolonger

Yea, gotta be real lucky for a 5.4 chip. I reckon under LN2 you might be able to achieve it on your 3520, though.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I just found out it was PCI-E that was holding me back. 215 isn't enough for much above 250 BCLK. I'll see what I can do


----------



## nolonger

What?! I wanna see this so bad.. lol!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

For this, Stelios said he needed 126 BCLK. He got held up at 250 with 118.


----------



## nolonger

That's some crazy BCLK! Can't wait for my Core i3 530 to arrive so I can DICE it up!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


For this, Stelios said he needed 126 BCLK. He got held up at 250 with 118.


Thats just insane...








Wish I could reach that, just for fun


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Thats just insane...








Wish I could reach that, just for fun










Just keep drilling ASRock for QSM!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Just keep drilling ASRock for QSM!

No reply on the email yet








I hope they'll take care of it, this board is pretty awesome as far as the settings etc go. Max 2.0v vcore


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
No reply on the email yet








I hope they'll take care of it, this board is pretty awesome as far as the settings etc go. Max 2.0v vcore



















*Looks down at 2.4V max vcore*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 









*Looks down at 2.4V max vcore*










And whats the highest you've ever used? 1.6? 1.7?
As long as this chip is my 24/7 folding/browsing/gaming chip I wont hurt it too much...








And If 2.0v isnt enough, I could always mod it


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
And whats the highest you've ever used? 1.6? 1.7?
As long as this chip is my 24/7 folding/browsing/gaming chip I wont hurt it too much...








And If 2.0v isnt enough, I could always mod it









lol. Most I've used was 1.75V but for a very short period of time. Little did I know that I didn't need anywhere near that.


----------



## BULLATTACK

BULLATTACK 9.672 / EVGA P55 FTW / Intel Core i5 750 @ 4339MHz / Kingston HyperX @ 1084MHz 11-9-9-24 1T / air
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...750_9sec_672ms


----------



## nolonger

Image won't display. Can you link to the HWBot submission?


----------



## BULLATTACK

That good?


----------



## DiNet

HWBOT 1mb


Extreme crap air cooling


----------



## Slappa

Slappa 13.812s/GA-MA790FX-UD5P/Phenom II X4 955 @ 5016MHz/2GB G.Skill PI 803MHz DDR3/DICE


HWBOT


----------



## mm67

10.390s / Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3 / Q9550 @ 4.5GHz / G.Skill Trident DDR2 @ 1060MHz 5-5-5-15 2T / Air


----------



## Myrlin

Myrlin / 8.814s / Asus P6X58D Premium / Intel i7 920 @ 4616MHz / Corsair @ 1319 7-7-7-22 1T / Air


----------



## Pir

Finally broke under 12 seconds.








Took just under 4 Ghz and 1.4 vcore. Memory up to 490 Mhz and clock stew to 300 ms delay.

Now on to 10 seconds, not bad for a E 8200 mo.

Pir / 11.984 / Asus P5Q Pro / C2D E 8200 @ 3958 mhz / Geil @ 490 mhz 5-5-5-15 / Air


----------



## nolonger

Thread is updated.


----------



## 113802

Woot Fastest 18 Seconds run!

Phenom II 940 3.8Ghz/DFI Lanparty DK 790FX-B M2RSH/Memory: GSkill PC8800 Pi


----------



## hollywood406

Here's my first effort.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## nolonger

Cant update as Im on my cellphone, but I had to say that's some impressive efficiency.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Cant update as Im on my cellphone, but I had to say that's some impressive efficiency.


Joo needz smartphone! Jk.







Hold on, I forgot to post my new time here. Moved up a spot too









Oops...just noticed a correction needed. CPUz get confused when dealing w/ unlocked cpu's. Mine's an unlocked 550 BE (3 core). Thanks mate.


----------



## nolonger

I am on a smart phone.









Just copying and pasting and editing BB code is a pain. I'll have the update in an hour or so.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I am on a smart phone.









Just copying and pasting and editing BB code is a pain. I'll have the update in an hour or so.


No rush at all.


----------



## nolonger

Thread is up to date! Sorry about the delay, I have developed a severe addiction:

Fallen Earth


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Thread is up to date! Sorry about the delay, I have developed a severe addiction:

Fallen Earth


Oh Man!! Thanks for updating but you put me (Hollywood406) in the wrong section!







I should be in the 8-sec!







Thanks for the all the work that you're done!


----------



## nolonger

Your screenshot says 9.490 mate. Gonna fix that.


----------



## hollywood406

Opps....I must have dloaded the wrong screenshot! Do you want me to fix that?


----------



## nolonger

Make a new post with the correct time and I'll update it!


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Make a new post with the correct time and I'll update it!

My bad Bro........I fixed the original.


----------



## Myrlin

@ nolonger
I think you forgot my updated score from post #1863.


----------



## Phobos223

Phobos223 / 15.803s /ASUS Crosshair IV / AMD 1055T @ 4.354GHz / Corsair Dominator GT 7-7-7-18 @ 1658MHz / Water

Go ahead and slap me up on the board!!!


















32M


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Its getting harder and harder to do better runs. Seems like I'm maxing out with my cooling


----------



## nolonger

There are a few things you can try: increase your memory frequency, lower timings to 7-6-7-18 and disable the Themes service (this is a big one).

I wanna see you rank in the top 10! Go give those a try!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
There are a few things you can try: increase your memory frequency, lower timings to 7-6-7-18 and disable the Themes service (this is a big one).

I wanna see you rank in the top 10! Go give those a try!

The top 10 is my goal








I'm running on XP with almost every process shut down(only the ones windows needs are running).

For some reason increasing memory speed doesnt work, I'm going to take a look at it tonight(if I have some time), and hopefully I can up it a bit.
Its a pain that I cant lower the QPI, I would love to give that a try and see if I can go higher on just the coreclock. If I could go for ~4.9 ghz I should be able to have much better times.

We'll see. Thanks for the information, I hope to climb my way up through the overclockers over here...


----------



## nolonger

I do see your Themes service enabled, though. Don't forget to disable that next time. Have you tested all cores separately of your i7 to find which is the fastest for SuperPi? I usually set affinity of all processes to one core and SuperPi to another. Also, make it run real time.

Good luck!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I do see your Themes service enabled, though. Don't forget to disable that next time. Have you tested all cores separately of your i7 to find which is the fastest for SuperPi? I usually set affinity of all processes to one core and SuperPi to another. Also, make it run real time.

Good luck!

I tried it once, but without any benefit. I will try that too the next session.
And about that Themes, where can I find it? Just between the processes or somewere else? (I=noob







)


----------



## nolonger

Type services.msc in the Run box and disable the service.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Type services.msc in the Run box and disable the service.

Thanks








Lets see if that'll lower the times


----------



## nolonger

Alright, let me know!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...920_8sec_578ms

Thats it for today. 12.28AM here








I'm still not satisfied, I want to get the ... qpi speed down, but this mobo doesnt have a slow mode or something. Upping vvt = crash, lowering vvt= crash, and with the same clocks vvt at 1.41v = stable enough for the shown Pi runs. 
Vcore increase is just a crash, 1.59 is the max, 1.6 crashed a few times without even starting to do a run. All the higher runs I've seen so far are with ~2k+ qpi. Mine is 4.3k


----------



## nolonger

You're very close to top 10! Keep at it! I would try maybe increasing PCIE, PLL or ICH. I had best results with my ICH at 1.15V rather than the stock 1.05V. Anything over or under was unstable.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thanks, I will give the ICH a try. PLL @ 1.94 gave me the best results so far.
PCI was at 120 this run


----------



## nolonger

Wow, 120MHz is insane!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Wow, 120MHz is insane!


I was trying to find out if that was the problem, increasing it each run but the i7 didnt want to run pi at 4730mhz.


----------



## nolonger

Every motherboard has its sweet spot. For mine it's 104MHz. Some with the same motherboard use 103MHz, it's really about finding what's best. I would never clock it that high since I'm too afraid of data corruption.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Every motherboard has its sweet spot. For mine it's 104MHz. Some with the same motherboard use 103MHz, it's really about finding what's best. I would never clock it that high since I'm too afraid of data corruption.










I'm still trying to find that sweet spot








And data corruption isnt a big deal, would take some time to fix it but I'm using an other drive for benchmarking. I disable the main drives if I go past 4ghz just in case...


----------



## nolonger

Yea, I have to get another hard drive, at the moment I only own one. Hopefully I'll be sorted for hardware in the next two months.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Yea, I have to get another hard drive, at the moment I only own one. Hopefully I'll be sorted for hardware in the next two months.


Good luck with finding some stuff








I have 3 drives myselve. The 320gb one is 3 years old, but still doing its job. After that I bought the second drive as a backup for data. A few months later I bought the other 250gb one for a second rig. That second rig was sold, bought new hardware and so on.

The worst part of my rig is probably the hdd. Soon I'll have an ssd though, should be a bit faster. I used one a few months ago, and it was pretty darn fast...









Currently I'm waiting on the i3, I probably end up overclocking it the evening I get it...


----------



## nolonger

I'm in the same situation, waiting on an i3. I was thinking of doing the following: buying another Seagate 7200.12 500GB to RAID0 with my current one for added speed and an old hard drive for benchmarking. That would then be upgraded to an SSD when I had the cash.


----------



## NoGuru

You gotta get some spare drives for benching, makes running certain benches with certain OS's some much easier.
I think I seen Bassplayer using like 126 PCI for his runs, but that was with DICE.


----------



## nolonger

Yea, just when you have the choice between better performing hardware or more hard drives, you know where the choice goes, right?

I don't make enough money to get both and every time I manage to save some bucks I already know where they're going.


----------



## Hypnotized

Hypnotized 8.331 / Asus Rampage III Extreme / Intel Core i7 920 @ 4712MHz / Corsair Dominator @ 673MHz 6-6-6-16 1T / Water


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Infinitegrim

11.922 / DFi P35/ e7200 @ 4301mhz / OCZ Reaper PC2 9200 1012Mhz @ 4-4-4-12/ AIR










12.031s / DFi P35/ e7200 @ 4250mhz / OCZ Reaper PC2 9200 1000Mhz @ 4-4-4-12/ AIR


----------



## nolonger

I'm not sure why you posted both scores.









Updated.


----------



## Artikbot

Some stuff on my Ph @4.1GHz... Gonna push this to 4.3 in a min so might be updating it


----------



## nolonger

Make sure you get the memory tab in the next screenshot or I can't add ya!


----------



## Kny

Kny 16.349s / Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H (Rev2) / Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4228MHz / Mushkin Ridgebacks @ 805MHz (6-8-6-24-2T) / H50


----------



## Silverlight




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Kny, any chance you can lower the tRC to 18? Usually it's the sum of the three timings before it.


----------



## Kny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Kny, any chance you can lower the tRC to 18? Usually it's the sum of the three timings before it.

I can't even get this stupid board to boot at 14x302 anymore for some reason. 20x203 works, and is the same overall clock speed though. I tried getting my tRC down lower @ 4228MHz, but my system (or more likely, this board) just can't stand it I guess. At 4GHz, I can get the cRT down to 20 just fine though. Also, wouldn't the sum of the 3 timings before it be 20 and not 18? I can't do much of anything in the way of memory OCing on this board it seems, every configuration I try it just yells at me in looooooong beeps.

I also had something rather interesting earlier, whenever I actually could get the thing to boot at 14x302. I ran SuperPi 1M 10 times at 14x302 and the average time was ~16.4s. I then ran it 10 times on 20x203 and the average time was ~16.75s. How can identical clock speeds yield nearly a third of a second difference?


----------



## nolonger

Higher FSB means higher NB and HT frequency.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kny* 
I can't even get this stupid board to boot at 14x302 anymore for some reason. 20x203 works, and is the same overall clock speed though. I tried getting my tRC down lower @ 4228MHz, but my system (or more likely, this board) just can't stand it I guess. At 4GHz, I can get the cRT down to 20 just fine though. *Also, wouldn't the sum of the 3 timings before it be 20 and not 18?* I can't do much of anything in the way of memory OCing on this board it seems, every configuration I try it just yells at me in looooooong beeps.

I also had something rather interesting earlier, whenever I actually could get the thing to boot at 14x302. I ran SuperPi 1M 10 times at 14x302 and the average time was ~16.4s. I then ran it 10 times on 20x203 and the average time was ~16.75s. How can identical clock speeds yield nearly a third of a second difference?

I'm a silly goose









I saw CAS 6 and assumed 6-6-6.

For your second question, as is posted right above me, there is much more than processor frequency at play in benchmarking. That's what makes it so fun


----------



## asg

here is mine
1M @ 9.915s


----------



## nolonger

Updated! I'd just like you ask you guys to really pay attention to the format! I don't have much time to update the thread and posting in the correct format really helps make these updates quick.


----------



## Yogi

Yogi 9.360 / Foxconn Bloodrage / Intel Core i7 930 @ 4351MHz / Mushkin Ridgeback @ 829Mhz 6-8-6-24-1T / Water


----------



## Kny

Kny / 16.052s / Phenom II X6 4297MHz / Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H / Mushkin Ridgeback 2x2GB @818MHz 6-8-6-20-20-1T / Water









Updated from my last post: Pushed my processor a little further and dropped my timings pretty nicely. So close to sub-16s >(


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Wildcard36qs / 44.859s / Athlon XP-M 2600+ @ 2305MHz / ABIT AN7 / Kingston HyperX 2x512MB @ 230MHz 2-2-3-6/ Air


----------



## Phobos223

Squeezed a bit more out of my rig...

Phobos223 /15.678s / AMD [email protected] / ASUS Crosshair IV / Corsair Dominator GT 4GB @ 835Mhz 7-7-7-18-11 1T / Water


----------



## nolonger

Updated! Keep the benchmarking going! There are some really solid scores in this thread.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Wonder if anyone has anything slower lol


----------



## Phobos223

^^ lol I got a celeron 400Mhz I will test and see what it does... prolly like 15 MIN


----------



## nolonger

I do!









http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...39_57sec_157ms


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I do!









http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...39_57sec_157ms

Winner

<----

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...min_9sec_620ms


----------



## NoGuru

Not a submission, this is un-tweaked, but just want to show you what is coming.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Cant wait to see your times


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Not a submission, this is un-tweaked, but just want to show you what is coming.


Hot damn! Some impressive clocks on that E8500! Is that water or dice?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Hot damn! Some impressive clocks on that E8500! Is that water or dice?

AIR, JK, that is my first DICE run. In fact I booted at 5 GHz on my first boot.


----------



## nolonger

I wouldn't expect any less from you.







Can't wait for the actual submission!


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

This will probably get passed before it gets added but we'll see.

This is at 4.28GHZ with a Corsair H50 with a Delta TFC1212DE fan ([email protected] 3.9Amps)

Attachment 168036


----------



## nolonger

Please post with the correct format. I'm not sure what motherboard you're using.


----------



## Artikbot

AMD Phenom x6 1055T @4284MHz
ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3
Kingston HyperX T1 DDR3-2000 CL8 @not sure.

Pic









http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/6901/valid.png

Promise to improve. Found out some things concerning to HT/DRAM speeds. 4GHz are throwing 17.29 and 4.16 are around 16.8ish. 4.3 should be destroying those results








Also playing with higher clock frequencies, 320MHz now.


----------



## skier

15sec 531ms
Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4,451.8MHz @dual core
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
GSKILL Ripjaws 4096MB DDR3 PC3 12800 @ 1,499MHz CL8.0 9-8-23

H50 with a fan on the NB and one on the PWM as well as a window fan pointed at the intake fan on the H50
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1032091_


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Got a new time.

7.628s :










If you need me to redo the user placement thing, you know how to get in touch


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artikbot* 
AMD Phenom x6 1055T @4284MHz
ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3
Kingston HyperX T1 DDR3-2000 CL8 @not sure.

Pic









http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/6901/valid.png

Promise to improve. Found out some things concerning to HT/DRAM speeds. 4GHz are throwing 17.29 and 4.16 are around 16.8ish. 4.3 should be destroying those results








Also playing with higher clock frequencies, 320MHz now.

Sorry mate, need CPU-Z memory tab open!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skier* 
15sec 531ms
Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4,451.8MHz @dual core
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
GSKILL Ripjaws 4096MB DDR3 PC3 12800 @ 1,499MHz CL8.0 9-8-23

H50 with a fan on the NB and one on the PWM as well as a window fan pointed at the intake fan on the H50
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1032091_


Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Got a new time.

7.628s :










If you need me to redo the user placement thing, you know how to get in touch










Updated!


----------



## Artikbot

Awch >_<

Let's try to do it again. This cooling seems to be screwing me, the Zalman XWB4 doesn't seem to manage high loads, temps just go and touch the sky and then slowly settle down to a relatively high temp... Only in an 1m run O.O


----------



## nolonger

Wow, shouldn't go that way. SuperPi 1M should barely heat your CPU.


----------



## Artikbot

Add there that I'm running on no thermal compound (which is WIN for me, I got a nice LOL face when I cleaned up my wblock and found out I had none left).

My silicon isn't also the best around, it's a bit like... erm...

Anyways, got the valid again, on a higher clock -> better result.










AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @4330MHz
Kingston HyperX DDR3-2000 CL8 @ 1776MHz CL7
ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

Sorry for my lack of info on my last submission, here is a new one with all the info needed.

Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P
G.Skill Ripjaws 1600
Amd 1055T
Corsair H50 w/2 Delta TFC1212DE @~350CFM each

16.052s @ 4.423GHz

Attachment 168485

xXkeyboardKowboyXx 16.052s /Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P / Amd 1055T @ 4423MHz / Gskill ripjaws 11-11-11-29 2T / H2O


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXkeyboardkowboyXx*


Sorry for my lack of info on my last submission, here is a new one with all the info needed.

Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P
G.Skill Ripjaws 1600
Amd 1055T
Corsair H50 w/2 Delta TFC1212DE @~350CFM each

16.052s @ 4.423GHz

Attachment 168485

xXkeyboardKowboyXx 16.052s /Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P / Amd 1055T @ 4423MHz / Gskill ripjaws 11-11-11-29 2T / H2O



Nice clock man, but those RAM timings are an abomination







CAS 11 and 2T at DDR1600?? You need to tighten those up bro and I bet you'd beat my score for sure, or at least go sub 16s!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Finally, a proper submission!

Lsdmeasap 7.328s / Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD6 / Intel Core i5 655K @ 5698MHz / Mushkin HP 998679 @ 982.4MHz 7-8-7-24 1T / DICE


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

LSD, would you mind trying that in Windows 7 as well? I've always scored much better there and I'd like to see if it carries over for others.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Hmm, I might next time around. What about Vista?

I always just use XP for dice sessions because that's what I see everyone using so I assumed it was best to use?

Ya though, next time around before I get going I'll setup a few disks with XP/Vista/Win7 and run the same PI run in each and see what I find.

Got in my first 6Ghz run this weekend!! I'll be putting up a thread in the Dice section tonight or tomorrow

Ohh, sorry about your second place spot too







Going to try for the first place one next!


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Thanks, finally read the rules this time before my session


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
Hmm, I might next time around. What about Vista?

I always just use XP for dice sessions because that's what I see everyone using so I assumed it was best to use?

Ya though, next time around before I get going I'll setup a few disks with XP/Vista/Win7 and run the same PI run in each and see what I find.

Got in my first 6Ghz run this weekend!! I'll be putting up a thread in the Dice section tonight or tomorrow

Ohh, sorry about your second place spot too







Going to try for the first place one next!

As long as that second place is to someone on OCN, I'm good with it.

Beat me with a 920 or W3520, though, and we might have to have a battle royale!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


As long as that second place is to someone on OCN, I'm good with it.

Beat me with a 920 or W3520, though, and we might have to have a battle royale!


I'm getting a 920 soon...


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


As long as that second place is to someone on OCN, I'm good with it.

Beat me with a 920 or W3520, though, and we might have to have a battle royale!


Well it would have to be someone on OCN, it's an OCN list right









I have you beat with a 980X (7.594s), but it's not in the list because I didn't know the rules then. I might break out my 920 or 965 sometime, I haven't played with them since I got my new pot from Bartx, so maybe I can get them much higher now


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Well it would have to be someone on OCN, it's an OCN list right









I have you beat with a 980X (7.594s), but it's not in the list because I didn't know the rules then. I might break out my 920 or 965 sometime, I haven't played with them since I got my new pot from Bartx, so maybe I can get them much higher now










Nah, I'm just pumped about the 21x multi part of it. A decent 950 ot 960 could easily beat me. The claim to fame is running it at 253.5 BCLK


----------



## lsdmeasap

Ahh, well my board can only do 246 Bclk since no QPI Slow mode, so you'll always have me beat there!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Ahh, well my board can only do 246 Bclk since no QPI Slow mode, so you'll always have me beat there!


Until you go to Gigabyte's office and beat them up for Slow Mode!

But hey... my board can't touch that without QPI Slow mode enabled. We should trade for a bit so I can log some 3D scores and you can get higher on the 920!


----------



## lsdmeasap

I don't think that would even help, the contacts I have are not at the bottom end of things (more like they are at the top), and even they have been unable to get things corrected. Even after they also got Hicookie to look into it as well, so I think it's a lost cause.

I want higher on my 980X, I can do 246 Bclk with it on water, using low voltages, so I think under Dice with QPI Slow mode I could probably break some Bclk record for X58. Maybe 275+.

I dont think my 920 or 965 can get that high of a Bclk, but I know they can't touch my 980X because even with them frozen I could only get 239 out of them before. So I doubt they can even get 246 on this board frozen let alone in a normal setup like my 980X can. I can boot at 246 with my 980X on water alone

I'll trade ya for a bit, you serious? If so I want to wait until I have my phase system so it will be a while, but I'm for sure interested in trying one of those REIII's so I can push the Bclk on the CPU. I sure didn't ever plan to buy one just for that, so a trade for a bit sounds great to me.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Let me know when the phase arrives


----------



## lsdmeasap

Awesome!

Well, still saving for it, so it will be a month or two. Maybe quicker if I can get off my rump and list a few things in the FS section, I have a Mod'd EX58-UD4P to sell and a 4890 Vapor-X so if you know anyone looking for those let me know and I'll try to get them listed asap!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

There's no such thing as too many components for sale! I just sold my HAF 932 and I have my Toxic 4890 and 920 for sale right now.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Haha, 4890's on the move!

Well I anxious to do this, so I'll try to get some things listed as soon as I can so I can order my phase unit!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Haha, 4890's on the move!

Well I anxious to do this, so I'll try to get some things listed as soon as I can so I can order my phase unit!


Before you move them, try to get in some Crossfire 3D scores. Pretty nice points there. I had mine at 1000/1100 and I got 6th place way back in the day. I wish I still had two cause then I'd push 1050/1200 on both and move up more.


----------



## Boereman

Boereman 14.976s / GIGABYTE EP43-UD3L / Intel Core2Quad [email protected] 3384MHz / Apacer DDR2 @ 564Mhz 5-5-5-16 2T/ Stock Air


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Yogi

Tried out the 22 multi today









Trying to get sub 9s
Yogi 9.064 / Foxconn Bloodrage / Intel Core i7 930 @ 4492MHz / Mushkin Ridgeback @ 817Mhz 6-8-6-24-1T / Water


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Those are some impressively high voltages for that speed for a Pi run. That's the same voltage I use to pass WPrime and Vantage at 4.55GHz. Have you considered turning it down? Disabling HT also helps with SPi.

Turn your Uncore up a bit as well! I like to keep mine as close to 4.0GHz as I can.

Doing that might help you get down to 8.7-8.8 seconds.

Good luck!


----------



## Yogi

I just wanted to see if I could get past 4.35. I hit a wall at 207 bclck so I have to use the 22 multi for anything higher. I just upped the volts for a few runs, but Ill be tweaking it tomorrow.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


I just wanted to see if I could get past 4.35. I hit a wall at 207 bclck so I have to use the 22 multi for anything higher. I just upped the volts for a few runs, but Ill be tweaking it tomorrow.


The wall at 207 is probably because of PCI-E speed. Try bumping it to 101-103 and see if you can get higher.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
The wall at 207 is probably because of PCI-E speed. Try bumping it to 101-103 and see if you can get higher.

Already tried it, I think its a compatibility issue with my ram. I get memory codes errors on the LED thing. Ive tried lowering the speed and loosening the clock, but it wont boot.









Yogi 8.892 / Foxconn Bloodrage / Intel Core i7 930 @ 4560MHz / Mushkin Ridgeback @ 827Mhz 6-8-6-24-1T / Water


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I knew the BR needed a physical PCI-E mod, but I thought that was just to get past 103...

Maybe someone with more insight can share.

However, congrats on the sub 9 score!


----------



## pcnazz

error: bump


----------



## pcnazz

Please log to our board


----------



## nolonger

Updated and sorry pcnazz, but I need a screenshot.


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Updated and sorry pcnazz, but I need a screenshot.


That's not legal nolonger ? I'll run it again but I need to know if thats legal cause I posted one to HWBOT . I still have the same score at HWBOT with my other run but want to make sure I'm not doing anything wrong over there . Thanks nolonger


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I was under the impression that it does fit HWBot rules. It gives you the advantage of not needing to open paint and all that good stuff.


----------



## pcnazz

Okay that's cool bass , ty for the post . Yes I agree , there are times when our machines are at the the bleeding edge but complete the bench and then we end up losing it on the ss capture .


----------



## pcnazz

Can you put this one up on our board nolonger ? http://www.overclock.net/phase-chang...l#post10327274


----------



## el gappo

A challenger appears







Well done mate, going to have to sort you out soon tho


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
A challenger appears







Well done mate, going to have to sort you out soon tho









thanks el gappo


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnazz*


That's not legal nolonger ? I'll run it again but I need to know if thats legal cause I posted one to HWBOT . I still have the same score at HWBOT with my other run but want to make sure I'm not doing anything wrong over there . Thanks nolonger


I don't think it's legal, or else everyone would take pictures instead of screenshots, right?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I was under the impression that it does fit HWBot rules. It gives you the advantage of not needing to open paint and all that good stuff.


Why wouldn't everyone do that then?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnazz*


Can you put this one up on our board nolonger ? http://www.overclock.net/phase-chang...l#post10327274


Sure, updated! Welcome to #1 AMD!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Why wouldn't everyone do that then?







!


Because they're silly gooses!

I've just seen it before. It may or may not be legal.


----------



## pcnazz

Here is my feelings on this , if our rigs run the bench legit I think that a pic should be good cause the rig did run the bench . How do you guys feel on this ?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

nolonger...

Enter the Multithread Mayhem competition dommot! >.<


----------



## nolonger

Well, then luck would be an even bigger factor since you could run the bench once then crash the next second. Paint seems fair because it requires a minimum stability and is thus harder to achieve.

And I am planning on holding a DICE session tomorrow. Hopefully.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Well, then luck would be an even bigger factor since you could run the bench once then crash the next second. Paint seems fair because it requires a minimum stability and is thus harder to achieve.

And I am planning on holding a DICE session tomorrow. Hopefully.










Which classes are you going to enter? Quad and x8?

EDIT: This is why you should be on Skype...


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Which classes are you going to enter? Quad and x8?

EDIT: This is why you should be on Skype...

I use xfire , your guys are on skype ?


----------



## nolonger

I'm about to leave for a basketball game.









Only quad I think, my x58 board hasn't arrived yet and I won't have a processor for the next two months since I have an EVGA GTX 480 on the way.









Yep, we communicate through Skype, you should get one and add us!


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I'm about to leave for a basketball game.









Only quad I think, my x58 board hasn't arrived yet and I won't have a processor for the next two months since I have an EVGA GTX 480 on the way.









Yep, we communicate through Skype, you should get one and add us!

Okay I'll check skype out and add it , thanks


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnazz*


I use xfire , your guys are on skype ?


PM'd.


----------



## Riskitall84

My 1st go at SuperPi


----------



## el gappo

Nice risk







Sub 15 aint easy! you can do it


----------



## pcnazz

What cooling on the cpu Riskitall84 ? If its what I think very nice core freq. & NB .


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



What cooling on the cpu Riskitall84 ? If its what I think very nice core freq. & NB .


Im on Water RX360 and an Apogee XT

Seems I have a Golden 1055T even for a 95 watt









At the moment temps are holding me back as you can See I have loads of headroom but I need another Rad.


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Im on Water RX360 and an Apogee XT

Seems I have a Golden 1055T even for a 95 watt









At the moment temps are holding me back as you can See I have loads of headroom but I need another Rad.


yup figured water , very nice job , keep pushing if possible no doubt


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



yup figured water , very nice job , keep pushing if possible no doubt


Seems to be as far as I can go on my current setup. Will be working on the Ram tomorrow and picking up a 240 rad to go in my setup for seperate CPU and GPU loops. Also need to get some chipset blocks.


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## DeepEmbrace

I just ran it on my laptop. My desktop is in boxes till i have done my room up. So... to make the 20 sec division have something..... here is my results









20.973 sec









Laptop Spec:
(Mobo: MSI MS-16G1)(Intel Core i3 330m @ 2.19Ghz)(4Gb DDR3 @ 548Mhz 7-7-7-20 1T) / Air


----------



## nolonger

Sorry mate, need the memory tab!


----------



## DeepEmbrace

sorry, my bad. I got carried away setting up the SS for this purpose and another thread XD

Mem tab:


----------



## nolonger

Has to be on the same screenshot.









Sorry for being picky, I just wanna keep everything nice and organized.


----------



## DeepEmbrace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Has to be on the same screenshot.









Sorry for being picky, I just wanna keep everything nice and organized.


Nah, its cool. I just wish there was a delete button so i can cover up my fail XD


----------



## nolonger

Updated! Could you check what the brand of memory is on the SPD tab?


----------



## DeepEmbrace

I did not expect the ram to be any well known type... but i have never heard of these guys XD
(Both Ram modules are exactly the same apart from the serial no.)


----------



## nolonger

Never heard of them either. Updated with the correct RAM.


----------



## MLPosey27

How does this look?


----------



## nolonger

Sorry mate, I need the CPU-Z window with the memory tab. Did you get an error when you tried opening that instance? That could explain why it's greyed out.


----------



## MLPosey27

No, I didn't get any sort of error. I have no idea why it's grey. Would it help if I clicked Validate?


----------



## nolonger

Probably not. Try updating CPU-Z to v1.55.


----------



## SmasherBasher

My turn

i7-930 4000 mhz 
Asus Rampage II Extreme
4GB Corsair Dominator DDR3-1600


----------



## MLPosey27

Upgrading seems to have done the trick, thanks.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


My turn

i7-930 4000 mhz 4GB Corsair Dominator DDR3-1600 @ only 1519 mhz


Smasher, could you post in the correct format please? Don't see what motherboard you're using.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MLPosey27*


Upgrading seems to have done the trick, thanks.


Sure, could you just check what the motherboard model is? I just need that for the update.


----------



## MLPosey27

This is what Belarc gives me. Can you use this, or do I need it in a screenshot? My computer is a laptop, for the record.

Main Circuit Board
Board: Acer Aspire 5740 Rev
Serial Number: LXPM90207294912B3B2000
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies LTD V1.09 11/26/2009


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Fixed. I think


----------



## nolonger

Correct format is on the OP. I assumed you were using your H50 for cooling. Updated!


----------



## MLPosey27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Updated!










Awesome, thank you!


----------



## SmasherBasher

9.992s / Asus Rampage II Extreme / Intel Core i7 930 @ 4159MHz / Corsair Dominators @ 792MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / Water


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 








9.992s / Asus Rampage II Extreme / Intel Core i7 930 @ 4159MHz / Corsair Dominators @ 792MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / Water

sucka, i beat that with my E8400 back in the day.


----------



## el gappo




----------



## pcnazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


----------



## Kny

If I post up my Netbook (N450 Atom 1.6GHz)'s time of 3m14s in proper format, can it have it's own space at the very bottom of the first post? D;


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kny*


If I post up my Netbook (N450 Atom 1.6GHz)'s time of 3m14s in proper format, can it have it's own space at the very bottom of the first post? D;


Sure! Why not?


----------



## JE Nightmare

After 3 days of messing with it, i'm finally able to pass xd 1771. later tonight i'm going to try and see if i can push past kowboy.









anyways...

JE Nightmare 16.060 / Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H / AMD Phenom II x4 955 @ 4319MHz / G.Skill Ripjaws @ 669MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / Water.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
After 3 days of messing with it, i'm finally able to pass xd 1771. later tonight i'm going to try and see if i can push past kowboy.









anyways...

JE Nightmare 16.060 / Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H / AMD Phenom II x4 955 @ 4319MHz / G.Skill Ripjaws @ 669MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / Water.









Welcome to the top 10 in AMD!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 


















Keep at it Bass! Also, why haven't you been on Skype lately?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Been crazy busy with school!


----------



## nolonger

Ah right... I was actually supposed to be studying chemistry for a test on Monday, but I can't focus enough to be productive.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Welcome to the top 10 in AMD!









Keep at it Bass! Also, why haven't you been on Skype lately?

i actually broke 15.7 the other day, submitted to hwbot but didn't post on here so... lol










JE Nightmare 15.709 / Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H / AMD Phenom II x4 955 @ 4403MHz / G.Skill Ripjaws @ 690MHz 8-8-8-20 1T / Water.

oh if i'm lucky, i'll be able to break 15.6 in about an hour when i start benching again.


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## JE Nightmare

success! 15.647.

















JE Nightmare 15.647 / Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H / AMD Phenom II x4 955 @ 4419MHz / G.Skill Ripjaws @ 669MHz 7-7-7-18 1T / Water.


----------



## nolonger

Nice score! Updated!


----------



## Riskitall84

Managed to break 15 sec pretty easy


















Riskitall84 - 14.914 Sec
1055t @ 4606.5Mhz / Crosshair IV / Dominator GT's @ 1316Mhz 6-6-6-18 1T / Water


----------



## Dillmiester

Dillmiester - 14.370s

E6600 3608 Mhz FSB 1600
ASUS P5Q Turbo 
Ballistix Tracer 1:1 800MHZ 4-4-4-12


----------



## nolonger

Updated! From now on if the post is not in the correct format the submission won't be added to the list! Didn't want to do this, but it's taking a lot longer to update due to posts not conforming to the rules.


----------



## [seandotcom]

[seandotcom] 9.688s / Asus Rampage III Formula / Intel Core i7 950 @ 4217 MHz / Mushkin Ridgeback @ 733.5 MHz 6-8-6-24-1T / Water

first runs with my new i7, my q9550 used to get in the 13 second range.


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## luke997

luke997 / 8.313 / ASUS P6X58D-E / Intel Core i7 980X @ 4929MHz / Corsair Dominator @ 3973 MHz 9-9-9-27 1T / Water


----------



## JE Nightmare

I has done it, overthrown 6th place.


















JE Nightmare 15.444 / Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H / AMD Phenom II x4 955 @ 4470MHz / G.Skill Ripjaws @ 794MHz 8-8-8-20 1T / Water.


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## afunyun

afunyun 16.396/ EVGA P55 SLI / Intel Core i5 750 @ 2663.3 MHz / Mushkin Blackline @ 665.5 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / Corsair H50

lol I just did my stock run:
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...396ms?new=true










One minute and I'll OC and try again


----------



## afunyun

afunyun 9.195s/ EVGA P55 SLI / Intel Core i5 750 @ 4646.6 MHz / Mushkin Blackline @ 776.1 MHz 8-8-8-29 1T / Corsair H50

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...195ms?new=true










Gotta keep trying for higher OC's dangit.

It turbo'd during the calculation which almost made me have a heart attack because I forgot to turn it off and I wasn't sure it was stable with the voltage I had it at, but it kept stable thankfully lol


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

afunyun, that's a great CPU speed. If you want to lower that clock even more, try pushing your Uncore (shows at NB in CPU-Z) and lowering your memory timings or raising the frequency another strap.

Those blacklines should be able to push 2000 8-9-8 24 with around 1.7V.


----------



## jacobthellamer

jacobthellamer 15.880s/MSI 890GXM-G65/ Phenom II @ 4455.2 MHz / Kingston Value @ 440.5 MHz 7-7-7-20 1T / water


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


After 3 days of messing with it, i'm finally able to pass xd 1771. later tonight i'm going to try and see if i can push past kowboy.









anyways...

JE Nightmare 16.060 / Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H / AMD Phenom II x4 955 @ 4319MHz / G.Skill Ripjaws @ 669MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / Water.










How the heck do you pass me with the shabbiest RAM settings ever--- THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE








My SuperPi is due for an update soon anyways...


----------



## nolonger

Could be the operating system he's using. There can be massive differences between x86 and x64.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
How the heck do you pass me with the shabbiest RAM settings ever--- THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE








My SuperPi is due for an update soon anyways...


















i wonder how i can even bench at all when using this ram, god knows how much i hate it. Funny though, i've gotten a decent amount faster on my 1m times.


----------



## mrtomek

mrtomek 10.631/ Gigabyte X58A-UD7 / Intel Core i7 920 @ 4009 MHz / G-Skill Trident @ 633 MHz 9-9-9-23 1T / Watercooled








Just got my CPU to a (I think) stable 4Ghz so I thought id give Super pi a go.
Still have the ram underclocked I will raise it to 16-1800Mhz or so fairly soon.


----------



## nolonger

mrtometek, could you post a full-size screenshot please? It's impossible to read a couple things.


----------



## afunyun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


mrtometek, could you post a full-size screenshot please? It's impossible to read a couple things.


this


----------



## mrtomek

Fixed

mrtomek 10.316/ Gigabyte X58A-UD7 / Intel Core i7 920 @ 4000 MHz / G-Skill Trident @ 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / Watercooled


----------



## Cole19

Here you go! Can't wait to get entered. Any recommendations for more speed?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Here's my entry.

XtremeCuztoms 8.672 / Biostar Tpower i55 / Intel Core i5 760 @ 4779.5 MHz / A-Data DDR3 2000 XPG G @ 1738.2 MHz 8-11-8-31 1T / Watercooled.


----------



## M1 Abrams

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cole19* 
Any recommendations for more speed?

Vcore might need some attention.

Heavy Duty Cables ,if needed







>










edit> link to tweak os "BenBrown" (this will help)

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ml#post6905280


----------



## nolonger

Updated!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cole19* 
Here you go! Can't wait to get entered. Any recommendations for more speed?

My first recommendation would be to fix your RAM timings. They are horrible! Secondly, disable Aero and close every application you have open. Next to that only tweaking what OS to use and increasing processor frequency.


----------



## mm67

mm67 10.202 / Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3 / Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 4590MHz / G. Skill Tridents @ 540MHz 5-5-5-15 2T / Water


----------



## nolonger

Very nice score! Updated! You're getting some very nice scores across on the bot, have you considered a CPU pot yet?


----------



## FtW 420

Finally caught up to bass...

FtW 420 7.550 / EVGA x58 classified e762 / Intel Core i7 980x @ 5536MHz / Corsair dominator GT @ 897MHz 7-7-7-20 1T / ln2


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

FtW 420 said:


> Finally caught up to bass...
> 
> FtW 420 7.550 / EVGA x58 classified e762 / Intel Core i7 980x @ 5536MHz / Corsair dominator GT @ 897MHz 7-7-7-20 1T / ln2
> 
> You know why it was so hard to catch my time? Because you're using XP! My times are _much_ slower with XP compared to a stripped Windows 7.
> 
> I'll be getting you on Monday! Got two boards, two CPU's, and this epic memory to work with!


----------



## fastsite

fastsite 14.929 / ASUS P5Q PRO TURBO / Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700 @ 3608Mhz / Corsair XMS2 & OCZ Crossfire @ 822Mhz 5-5-5-15 1T / Water


----------



## FtW 420

xxbassplayerxx said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> Finally caught up to bass...
> 
> FtW 420 7.550 / EVGA x58 classified e762 / Intel Core i7 980x @ 5536MHz / Corsair dominator GT @ 897MHz 7-7-7-20 1T / ln2
> 
> You know why it was so hard to catch my time? Because you're using XP! My times are _much_ slower with XP compared to a stripped Windows 7.
> 
> I'll be getting you on Monday! Got two boards, two CPU's, and this epic memory to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was done in win7 (snipping tool SS), I almost always get better 2d bench times in xp but it was coldbugging on every restart & pissing me off so i switched to 7 for the night. I'll have to fix up my xp & try it again in the next couple days.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
That was done in win7 (snipping tool SS), I almost always get better 2d bench times in xp but it was coldbugging on every restart & pissing me off so i switched to 7 for the night. I'll have to fix up my xp & try it again in the next couple days.

Ohhh... I missed that (silly me







).

Yeah, I really need to reinstall my XP partition. It just won't boot anymore.


----------



## el gappo

El Gappo 12.058 / Biostar TA890FXE / AMD Phenom II 955 @ 5900MHz / Corsair Dominators @ 800MHz 6-6-6-15 1T / 









I can give you 100 reasons why this result sucks but I want that #1 spot back from nazz


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

lol. Were you running WPrime? Didn't even kill the themes service!


----------



## afunyun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
El Gappo 12.058 / Biostar TA890FXE / AMD Phenom II 955 @ 5900MHz / Corsair Dominators @ 800MHz 6-6-6-15 1T /









I can give you 100 reasons why this result sucks but I want that #1 spot back from nazz










6 Ghz
6-6-5-15, 800 mhz

12 seconds

Wut


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
lol. Were you running WPrime? Didn't even kill the themes service!

I was just grabbing SS's off another drive because my xp doesnt have usb drivers. Realized I needed a spi for this thread lol. Prior to that I was failing hard at cpu-z and the files not saving









Quote:


Originally Posted by *afunyun* 
6 Ghz
6-6-5-15, 800 mhz

12 seconds

Wut

AMD


----------



## nolonger

Thread is updated! Can't wait to get a 655K, I'm really lacking in SuperPi submissions.


----------



## timf808

heres mine...


----------



## nolonger

Not posted in the correct format. Please read the OP to how you should submit your entry.


----------



## JE Nightmare

i miss running spi, damn psu.


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
El Gappo 12.058 / Biostar TA890FXE / AMD Phenom II 955 @ 5900MHz / Corsair Dominators @ 800MHz 6-6-6-15 1T /









I can give you 100 reasons why this result sucks but I want that #1 spot back from nazz



















Don't get to - to comfortable in the #1 seat







nice run gappo


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
El Gappo 12.058 / Biostar TA890FXE / AMD Phenom II 955 @ 5900MHz / Corsair Dominators @ 800MHz 6-6-6-15 1T /









I can give you 100 reasons why this result sucks but I want that #1 spot back from nazz









Don't get to - to comfortable in that #1 seat







. Nice run gappo







.


----------



## FtW 420

bit of improvement

FtW 420 7.363 / EVGA x58 classified e762 / Intel Core i7 980x @ 5596MHz / Corsair dominator GT @ 932MHz 7-8-7-20 1T / ln2


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
bit of improvement

FtW 420 7.363 / EVGA x58 classified e762 / Intel Core i7 980x @ 5596MHz / Corsair dominator GT @ 932MHz 7-8-7-20 1T / ln2










Not to far off sub 7


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnazz* 
Not to far off sub 7









I'm still trying to get sub-8 myself, lol!


----------



## FtW 420

I'll still have to run the 920 some more, such good points for it...
I never quite broke sub 8s on it either & was very close.


----------



## PizzaMan

Good stuff FtW









Looks like you've figured out her sweet spot.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Good stuff FtW









Looks like you've figured out her sweet spot.









Getting closer at least, other people can bench these things at 6ghz +.
I want that... Getting a bit more every time I play with it though.


----------



## homer98

Got it below 10seconds, im happy







running on air


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homer98* 
Got it below 10seconds, im happy







running on air

Updated! 10s is a nice mark to break. Now aim for 9s!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Is the i7 870 at the same clocks better or worse than a 920 with super pi?
(Other hardware is in the sig. Same ram only 4 gig for the 870.)


----------



## nolonger

The Core i7 920 usually has better efficiency.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hmm, so basically I would be better of with a pi run on the i3 instead of the i7 870.
Was just wondering if its worth the effort. Dont have time now, but I could do it soon.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Hmm, so basically I would be better of with a pi run on the i3 instead of the i7 870.
Was just wondering if its worth the effort. Dont have time now, but I could do it soon.

Generally whatever you can get the highest clock speed out of will give you the faster pi run. At the same clock speeds memory & efficency will make a difference, but superpi is more about the cpu Mhz.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

However, the i3 and i5 processors generally suffer from having less cache, especially in 32M. That's why if you check the world records, a lower clocked 980X (300MHz or so) is beating the 661's and 670's. I think your 870 should be very close to your 920 with the 920 probably edging it out a bit because of the triple channel bandwidth.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Generally whatever you can get the highest clock speed out of will give you the faster pi run. At the same clock speeds memory & efficency will make a difference, but superpi is more about the cpu Mhz.

Okay, hopefully I can get this chip higher than the 920.
I could do 4780mhz on the 920, but the qpi was holding me back. This one has an higher multi so with a bit of luck....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
However, the i3 and i5 processors generally suffer from having less cache, especially in 32M. That's why if you check the world records, a lower clocked 980X (300MHz or so) is beating the 661's and 670's. I think your 870 should be very close to your 920 with the 920 probably edging it out a bit because of the triple channel bandwidth.

Though with a 1m run the i3 isnt that bad.
I still have the i3, though its not in a rig atm. Just wanted a good chip for folding so I have the i7 870 now.
I'll see if I can get a few good runs


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


However, the i3 and i5 processors generally suffer from having less cache, especially in 32M. That's why if you check the world records, a lower clocked 980X (300MHz or so) is beating the 661's and 670's. I think your 870 should be very close to your 920 with the 920 probably edging it out a bit because of the triple channel bandwidth.


You can see this in 1M runs too. My Core i7 920 has much higher efficiency than the i3, especially since I can run memory's at high frequencies now (i3 was REALLY lacking in the IMC department).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Okay, hopefully I can get this chip higher than the 920.
I could do 4780mhz on the 920, but the qpi was holding me back. This one has an higher multi so with a bit of luck....









Though with a 1m run the i3 isnt that bad.
I still have the i3, though its not in a rig atm. Just wanted a good chip for folding so I have the i7 870 now.
I'll see if I can get a few good runs










I'm guessing you would need around 4.9GHz to make up for the extra memory frequency you were allowed to run on the 920 and the extra cache.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


You can see this in 1M runs too. My Core i7 920 has much higher efficiency than the i3, especially since I can run memory's at high frequencies now (i3 was REALLY lacking in the IMC department).

I'm guessing you would need around 4.9GHz to make up for the extra memory frequency you were allowed to run on the 920 and the extra cache.


Yeah, that's what I meant.

Check these two out. #1 and #3. It could possibly be efficient OS, but I'd put it on cache.


----------



## PizzaMan

Bass, I think the #1 vs #3 is more a comparison between dual channel and triple channel bandwidth. That and I believe the i7 cousins have a slightly tighter cache latency. I know the 920's do.


----------



## princeofkolkata

here's my score....
Amd Phenom II 965 BE/Asus M4A785T-M/Corsair Value Select DDr3 1333MHZ


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princeofkolkata*


here's my score....
Amd Phenom II 965 BE/Asus M4A785T-M/Corsair Value Select DDr3 1333MHZ


Sorry, not formatted correctly.


----------



## Cole19

Here you go! Sub 10 seconds.... =)


----------



## XtremeBlackout

XtremeBlackout 9.906 / Gigabyte P55A-UD3 / Intel Core i5 750 @ 4220MHz / Corsair XMS3 @ 633MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / Air


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


Here you go! Sub 10 seconds.... =)


Wrong format, but I'll let it slide because it was mostly right.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeBlackout*


XtremeBlackout 9.906 / Gigabyte P55A-UD3 / Intel Core i5 750 @ 4220MHz / Corsair XMS3 @ 633MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / Air


Updated!


----------



## miahallen

miahallen 6.5 / Gigabyte P55A-UD7 / Intel Core i5 670 @ 6552MHz / Kingston HyperX @ 702MHz 6-6-6-18 1T / LN2


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 









Sorry man, gotta format your post the right way to be added.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Getting closer at least, other people can bench these things at 6ghz +.
I want that... Getting a bit more every time I play with it though.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 









Yeah, just like that... Nice!


----------



## boriskillu

boriskillu 9.678 / Gigabyte EX58-UD3R / Intel Core i7 920 @ 4221MHz / Mushkin Blackline @ 804MHz 7-8-7-20 1T / Air


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wow... well done Miahalen. It seems I need to grab a 670 and some LN2!


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Sorry man, gotta format your post the right way to be added.

fixed


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Wow... well done Miahalen. It seems I need to grab a 670 and some LN2!

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...920_8sec_174ms

I gotta say: LN2 is fun, but totally different from DICE.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
fixed









Welcome to number one. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## miahallen

Thanks nolonger....you guys are doing great


----------



## nolonger

Means a lot coming from you! Thanks Miahallen!


----------



## boriskillu

A little better!

boriskillu 9.298 / Gigabyte EX58-UD3R / Intel Core i7 920 @ 4410MHz / Mushkin Blackline @ 840MHz 7-8-7-20 1T / Air


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## adamlau

adamlau 1.770
ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme
Phenom II X4 970 @ 4213 MHz
Mushkin 996902 @ 1600 MHz 5-8-5-15 1T (tRC = 24)
Lapped H70 (P/P/I) + NB-Multiframe M12-P x 2

Closest thing to Super PI (Gauss-Legendre) on *nix 64-bit...


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adamlau* 
adamlau 1.770
ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme
Phenom II X4 970 @ 4213 MHz
Mushkin 996902 @ 1600 MHz 5-8-5-15 1T (tRC = 24)
Lapped H70 (P/P/I) + NB-Multiframe M12-P x 2

Closest thing to Super PI (Gauss-Legendre) on *nix 64-bit...










Sorry man, gotta be SuperPi.


----------



## beers

Should be good enough for 9th fastest AMD?









beers 15.743 / AsRock M3A790GXH / AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4500MHz / 4x2GB OCZ Platinum @ 750MHz 7-7-7-16-1T / H50


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## JE Nightmare

i expected a little faster out of 4.5 on that 1095. :/


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Fallen Angel -X 9.843 /Gigabyte H55M-UD2H / Core I3 530 {4400MHz} /Corsair Dominators 2GB @ 1200 [7-7-7-20] / Megahalem


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

This is the max I could get out of my 950 on SS. It wasn't very cold, -40C or so.

xxbassplayerxx 7.878 / Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD9 / Intel Core i7 950 @ 5151.7 / 3x2GB Super Talent Speed Series @ 2240.1MHz 8-8-8 21 1T / Single Stage Phase










Look at that IMC









Too bad it took 1.75V VTT


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
This is the max I could get out of my 950 on SS. It wasn't very cold, -40C or so.

xxbassplayerxx 7.878 / Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD9 / Intel Core i7 950 @ 5151.7 / 3x2GB Super Talent Speed Series @ 2240.1MHz 8-8-8 21 1T / Single Stage Phase










Nice run Bass








I would love to try a 950 on my asrock board


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Thank you sir


----------



## nolonger

Updated! Nice work on those memories! What were you using on vDRAM?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Updated! Nice work on those memories! What were you using on vDRAM?

1.72V! These sticks are epic. Hopefully my new 950 will have a better IMC.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
1.72V! These sticks are epic. Hopefully my new 950 will have a better IMC.

I'm sorta scared of pumping that much on these sticks. Good thing of running my Clarkdales is I don't even have to pump close to that to reach the IMC cap, lol!


----------



## beers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
i expected a little faster out of 4.5 on that 1095. :/

NB/HT aren't exactly pumped.
RAM timings and speed aren't that great.

Also, it's sharing resources on that core with the OS


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Meh... Mine have seen 1.82V. I don't get worried until 1.85V+. The sticks can handle it... the real worry is the IMC.

Which... I hated that 950. If it died I wouldn't be sad at all.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Meh... Mine have seen 1.82V. I don't get worried until 1.85V+. The sticks can handle it... the real worry is the IMC.

Which... I hated that 950. If it died I wouldn't be sad at all.

I would have been sad though, cause I could use it...


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Fallen Angel -X 9.641 /Gigabyte H55M-UD2H / Core I3 530 {4500MHz} /Corsair Dominators 2GB @ 1230 [7-7-7-20] / Megahalem


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hey man, have you tried pushing your memory up another strap? Dommies should be able to do 1600 CAS 8 without too much effort.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Hey man, have you tried pushing your memory up another strap? Dommies should be able to do 1600 CAS 8 without too much effort.

Hey mate, i havnt actually tried pushing them up another notch yet, they are rated at 1.8v 1600 -but above 1.65v is dangerous for core i chips

you reckon they could do 8-8-8-16 1600 - 1.65v


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Probably not 8-8-8 16, but almost definitely 8-8-8 24.

I'd give it a try if you like benching. Frequency is huge for Pi. Going up to 1600 will probably drop .15-.2 seconds from your 1M time. It will make a much larger difference with 32M.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beers* 
NB/HT aren't exactly pumped.
RAM timings and speed aren't that great.

Also, it's sharing resources on that core with the OS









your timings are tighter, but my freq is higher. we are both using w7, unless it's because i was at 2682 freq i don't see how i ran faster. ( anyone correct me on this, i'm pretty curious how i ran faster )


----------



## nolonger

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1068882_

Quick run while I was heating up my processor to boost QPI for the next '01 run. Ended up killing the board before the end of the session.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats pretty fast nolonger, pity that the board is dead though


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Whoa Nolonger... How did 5.5 Pi run not make it under 7.5? Was your OS stripped at all?

Regardless, nice time.


----------



## FtW 420

5.5Ghz pretty noice. Didn't cover the board well enough & got a bit of water?


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Fallen Angel -X 9.032 /Gigabyte H55M-UD2H / Core I3 530 {4800MHz} /Corsair Dominators 2GB @ 856 [9-9-9-24] / Megahalem


----------



## miahallen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Hey mate, i havnt actually tried pushing them up another notch yet, they are rated at 1.8v 1600 -but above 1.65v is dangerous for core i chips

you reckon they could do 8-8-8-16 1600 - 1.65v


You can go over 1.65V safely as long as your IMC voltage is within 0.5V...So if you're running 1.35V on the VTT/IMC, then you can safely apply up to 1.35+0.5=*1.85V *









Nice work so far


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miahallen*


You can go over 1.65V safely as long as your IMC voltage is within 0.5V...So if you're running 1.35V on the VTT/IMC, then you can safely apply up to 1.35+0.5=*1.85V *









Nice work so far










Hey

I just tried 8-8-8-24 on the ram at 1680MHz, 1.85v with 1.35v imc

And the system, tries to boot then turns off, then starts saying oc settings failed, so i dont think the ram can get that tight, even 9-8-9-24 was a no go


----------



## nolonger

I didnt strip my OS at all and the run was horribly optimized. I wasnt even supposed to run it at all, only did 'cus I had to heat the processor up to restart. The session was aimed at seeing how far I could stabilize '01. I think what killed the board was a little bit of water in between the chokes. I used nail polish instead of vaseline in the front part of the board and I must not have applied it correctly. I actually had to stop one time in the session to dry my board 'cus it wasn't posting. Te second time it just didn't POST no matter what.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Is it still dead? Or did giving it time to dry out fix it?


----------



## shadow19935

Here is my 9.508 seconds.








http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...530_9sec_508ms


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X* 
Hey

I just tried 8-8-8-24 on the ram at 1680MHz, 1.85v with 1.35v imc

And the system, tries to boot then turns off, then starts saying oc settings failed, so i dont think the ram can get that tight, even 9-8-9-24 was a no go

I said the voltages were OK....but it was only an example....best way to find out for sure is to work it there slowly....step by step. I't may work better with more or less.

However, DIMMs rated for 1.8V I'm guessing they're a bit older from LGA775 days? If so, they are normally not strong clockers with LGA1156 & 1366 systems.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Is it still dead? Or did giving it time to dry out fix it?

Still stuck on BIOS code 18 then 16 if I press the reset button. I'll see about borrowing a processor to test it out tomorrow. Though I don't think that's the problem since it actually heats up.


----------



## nolonger

Thread is updated!


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

Yes, this run has crappy ram latency but it was setup to do some long 3d, and was in a rush. I ran superpi for the lulz.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Wow, awesome clock/time Chill.ʇɔǝɟɟ3


----------



## sendblink23

sendblink23 16.411 / MSI 790FX-GD70 / AMD Phenom ii x4 965BE C3 @ 4218MHz / OEM DDR3 @ 608MHz 7-7-7-20 1T / Air










Mine stinks! =P 
Tomorrow night I'll overclock a bit more higher to see if I can improve my time


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## ntuason

9.314 / ASUS Rampage III Extreme / Intel Core i7 980X @ 4449.0MHz / Corsair Dominator GT @ 2008MHz 7-8-7-20 1T / Supreme HF


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


9.314 / ASUS Rampage III Extreme / Intel Core i7 980X @ 4449.0MHz / Corsair Dominator GT @ 2008MHz 7-8-7-20 1T / Supreme HF











Someone forgot to RUN the program









Here's mine
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...565ms?new=true


----------



## HobieCat

*HobieCat 16.406s / MSI 790FX-GD70 / AMD Phenom II 955 @4200MHz / GSkill F3 @840MHz 9-11-11-29 1T / Air*

HWBot Link: http://www.hwbot.org/community/submi...be_16sec_406ms










Edit: My res is cracked at the moment so 4200MHz is as high as I can go on air (Xiggy Dark Knight lol). Once the new res gets here I'll go *much* higher


----------



## miahallen

First time with AMD in almost four years....went pretty well









miahallen 11.015 / Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 / AMD Phenom II X6 @ 6412MHz / Corsair Dominator GTX2 @ DDR3-1900 9-9-9-24 1T / LN2


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## sendblink23

sendblink23 16.037 / MSI 790FX-GD70 / AMD Phenom ii x4 965BE C3 @ 4320MHz / OEM DDR3 @ 576MHz 7-7-7-20 1T / Air










I'm super pissed! I did the run like 15 times trying to achieve 15sec and only the 1st run got me this far... and can't reach 15







... I should have been able to reach it right?

Actually... I should not be pissed.. I pretty much have right now the Highest Air on 965 on this thread so far


----------



## Durdle Class A

My lappy
Edit: I don't get it, is SuperPi optimised for Intel or something? AMD CPUs with huge OCs get is much slower than Intel CPUs with lower clock eg, 6 to 4 GHz


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A* 
My lappy
Edit: I don't get it, is SuperPi optimised for Intel or something? AMD CPUs with huge OCs get is much slower than Intel CPUs with lower clock eg, 6 to 4 GHz

this is my assumption... with SuperPi
Intel mostly gets higher scores on many benchmarks softwares.... also they can manage much higher NB than AMD easily... as well having HT ON makes a big difference... so I'm guessing SuperPi.. runs like any other common benchmark software








Honestly I have no clue.... I wished AMD had higher scores on these bench stuff


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


this is my assumption... with SuperPi
Intel mostly gets higher scores on many benchmarks softwares.... also they can manage much higher NB than AMD easily... as well having HT ON makes a big difference... so I'm guessing SuperPi.. runs like any other common benchmark software








Honestly I have no clue.... I wished AMD had higher scores on these bench stuff


Super Pi uses a very old instruction set which Intel has continued to optimize. Super Pi is only really good for comparing between chips within the same architecture as a faster speed/memory/system generally scores higher. 
Also keep in mind that it's a single core benchmark.

Nice job again Mia!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Super Pi uses a very old instruction set which Intel has continued to optimize. Super Pi is only really good for comparing between chips within the same architecture as a faster speed/memory/system generally scores higher. 
Also keep in mind that it's a single core benchmark.

Nice job again Mia!


Thank you, that surely explains allot

Mia can you run the test again... but turning off HT to see what would be difference?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

HT doesn't slow Pi down as far as I can tell. However, it does add more heat and require more voltage possibly inhibiting your highest clocks.

This is as close as I could get with my submissions:



















The run without HT has a higher memory clock and a lower overall clock. Since those are just random tests, they aren't controlled. I'll see if I can get some 1M runs at the same speed with HT on/off later tonight or tomorrow.

EDIT: Nolonger, I just realized I never submitted my 7.566 run here. Here are the details!

xxbassplayerxx 7.566 / Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD9 / Intel Xeon W3520 @ 5376MHz / Super Talent Speed Series DDR3 @ 2048.2MHz 7-7-7-20 1T / Dice


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Nice job again Mia!

Thanks bro









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Mia can you run the test again... but turning off HT to see what would be difference?

HT will not help or hurt performance at the same clocks....but as bassplayer eluded to above, HT should be disabled to help reach maximum clock speed


----------



## FtW 420

I usually try to turn off HT & unnecessary cores when running superpi, just because when playing with maxxmem benchmark I noticed that at all the same cpu & mem speeds turning off the ht = better maxxmem results, turning off cores makes better maxxmem yet. 
More cores & threads seems to have an impact on memory performance, I used maxxmem during the last low clock challenge to tune in my spi 1m.


----------



## sendblink23

@ FtW 420

So.. can I disable 1 or 2 cores... and reach a higher overclock... and will doing that improve my time?

if so.. help me on that.... do i still need to be using the same voltage i use for 4 cores as for disable cores... or how much lower i will need it down?

Example currently for me 4 cores: 4ghz 1.46v / 4.1ghz 1.5v / 4.2ghz 1.52v / 4.3ghz 1.55v

@ xxbassplayerxx & miahallen

Thanks for that extra explanation.. yeah HT seems to not do anything

I noticed more NB 2600 to 2800 gives more points differences(as compared to my ram changing speed & timings) - using the same CPU clock speed.. maybe something is going nuts on my rig

my current score: http://www.overclock.net/11148606-post2150.html


----------



## FtW 420

A higher overclock with the same hardware will usually give better times, if you can get higher with less cores go for it! 
I can't be too helpful with the AMD since I know nothing about them & how they handle voltage, for i7 I usually use the same voltage for 2 cores as I would for 4.


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

Chill.ʇɔǝɟɟ3 10.483s / Gigabyte 790FTXA-UD5 / Phenom II 955 @ 6554MHz / Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz @ 1506 8-8-8-21-34-1T / LN2


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


A higher overclock with the same hardware will usually give better times, if you can get higher with less cores go for it! 
I can't be too helpful with the AMD since I know nothing about them & how they handle voltage, for i7 I usually use the same voltage for 2 cores as I would for 4.


no problem... well buu tried it 3 cores & then 2 cores and I pretty much got stuck on the same overclock... I guess I've reached my limit on Air









time to invest on h2o or ln2 =P


----------



## JE Nightmare

i vote ln2.







now that i'm finally replacing my psu, i'm going to start planning my dice setup again. must...break...top...5.


----------



## princeofkolkata

princeofkolkata 19.718 / ASUS M4A785T-M / AMD Phenom II X4 965BE @ 3552.3MHZ / CORSAIR Value select DDR3 @ 740mhz 7-7-7-22-28-1T / Stock(AIR)
hope the formatting is right









will try an overclocked run later on....these sticks can do insane speeds


----------



## nolonger

Updated! Things are getting very interesting in AMD!

And Bass, next time I have DICE on my i7 I'm gonna try to beat your i7 920 score.







Doubt I'll be able to, though.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I really want to get a new 920... I didn't lay down any good scores with that chip. I had a short session with it and it was before I gained a lot of the knowledge I have.

Surely you can beat me! It's not even a good time! Less than 5.2GHz on 1M? I almost beat it on SS!


----------



## nolonger

Not sure, I didn't do well on my first two sessions with it.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

The next session will be epic then


----------



## nolonger

Three, it's a magic number, yes it is!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

wat

Bassplayer does AMD?

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!










xxbassplayerxx 13.462 / Asus Crosshair IV Formula / AMD X4 955 BE @ 5124.7 / 1x1GB Kingston HyperX @ 1822.0MHz 8-8-8 20 2T / Single Stage Phase


----------



## JE Nightmare

this does not please me bass, i seriously need to get my dice setup up and running to put an end to this blasphemy.


----------



## sendblink23

Here you go bassplayer, so that you can slap even farther that 965 to make everyone drool all over the place...










And some nice flatwound strings to enjoy the ride


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Unfortunately, this chip will be shipping out to Gappo soon. I just got to play around with it for a day.

This is the same chip that Spec benched Pi at 6.6GHz









Thanks for the kind words!

Also, I'm a Sunbeams man myself! They're bright forever!

Here's my baby


----------



## Ando

Ando 9.985 / EP45T-EXTREME / Intel E8500 @ 4.647MHz (581Fsb) / 2x1Gb OCZ Reaper DDR3 @ 774.7 MHz 9-8-8-7-19 1T AIR!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Unfortunately, this chip will be shipping out to Gappo soon. I just got to play around with it for a day.

This is the same chip that Spec benched Pi at 6.6GHz









Thanks for the kind words!

Also, I'm a Sunbeams man myself! They're bright forever!

Here's my baby









yummy!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Nice clocking man! That's a superb score


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


wat

Bassplayer does AMD?

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!










xxbassplayerxx 13.462 / Asus Crosshair IV Formula / AMD X4 955 BE @ 5124.7 / 1x1GB Kingston HyperX @ 1822.0MHz 8-8-8 20 2T / Single Stage Phase











Do you realize how bad you're making me want a single stage?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ando*


Ando 9.985 / EP45T-EXTREME / Intel E8500 @ 4.647MHz (581Fsb) / 2x1Gb OCZ Reaper DDR3 @ 774.7 MHz 9-8-8-7-19 1T AIR!



















I'll update your scores when I get home.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Do you realize how bad you're making me want a single stage?


Only a little bit?


----------



## DJ4g63t

Dj4g63t 10.062 / Gigabyte EP45-UD3P / E8500 @ 4.68GHz / G. Skill 2x2GB DDR2 @ 1040MHz [5-5-5-15] / Corsair H50










I'm tired of tweaking for now but I'll be shooting for a sub 10 second pass


----------



## [20B]

[20B] 7.531 / Gigabyte X58A-UD9 / Intel Xeon W3520 @ 5355MHz / ADATA XPG+ @ 1020MHz 7-7-7-20 1T / DICE










Just to annoy xxbassplayerxx


----------



## crayneogeo

My contribution:

Specs and voltages in the thread in my sig.


----------



## Raedwulf

GAH..delete>_<!!!


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crayneogeo*


My contribution:

Specs and voltages in the thread in my sig.


Everyone else followed the format to be added, you can too.


----------



## [seandotcom]

[seandotcom] 8.814s / Asus Rampage III Formula / Intel Core i7 950 @ 4610MHz / Mushkin Ridgeback @ 802 MHz 6-9-6-24-1T / Water

a bit better, my first attempt at a "suicide"


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[20B]* 
[20B] 7.531 / Gigabyte X58A-UD9 / Intel Xeon W3520 @ 5355MHz / ADATA XPG+ @ 1020MHz 7-7-7-20 1T / DICE

Just to annoy xxbassplayerxx










Mine's been sold so I don't really care anymore. I do need to work on efficiency, though.


----------



## CL3P20

Top3.. woot

[CL3P20] 7.176s / Asus Maximus III Gene / Intel Core i5 655k @ 5824MHz / Gskill Pi's @ 910 MHz 9-9-9-24-1T / LN2


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Go sub 7!!


----------



## ShadowFire

[ShadowFire] 16.365s / Asus Crosshair IV Formula / AMD Phenom II 1090T @ 4200MHz / Corsair Dominators @ 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 / Water

an H50 count as water cooling....


----------



## Myrlin

[Myrlin] 8.767s / Asus P6X58D Premium / Intel Core i7 920 @ 4636MHz / Corsair Dominators @ 662 MHz 7-7-7-20-1T / Air


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

How much will i knock of my time going from 2 gb to 4gb ram

And from 1600 Cas 9 to

1600 Cas 7

Cheers


----------



## nolonger

I'd guess 100-300ms.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Fallen Angel -X 08.986 /Gigabyte H55M-UD2H / Core I3 530 {4818MHz} /Cell Shocks D9JNL 4GB @ 876 [8-8-8-20] / Megahalem


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## CL3P20

Can i get a update in the top10 listing for my submission? ..tnx No!


----------



## nolonger

Sorry about that, forgot to add to the top 10.







Updated now.


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chill.ʇɔǝɟɟ3* 
Chill.ʇɔǝɟɟ3 10.483s / Gigabyte 790FTXA-UD5 / Phenom II 955 @ 6554MHz / Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz @ 1506 8-8-8-21-34-1T / LN2

Very nice Chill


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Fallen Angel -X 08.689 /Gigabyte H55M-UD2H / Core I3 530 {4906MHz} /Cell Shocks D9JNL 4GB @ 892 [8-8-8-20] / Megahalem


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## saint19

I have 4 or 5 SuperPI with different CPU. Can I add all those? or just one of them.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saint19* 
I have 4 or 5 SuperPI with different CPU. Can I add all those? or just one of them.

I'm gonna limit it to best submission in AMD and best in Intel.


----------



## [seandotcom]

[seandotcom] 8.517s / Asus Rampage III Formula / Intel Core i7 950 @ 4770 MHz / Mushkin Ridgeback @ 829 MHz 6-9-6-24-1T / Water

almost 4.8 GHz this time


----------



## princeofkolkata

Princeofkolkata 16.445 / Gigabyte G31M-ES2L / Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 @ 3200.1 Mhz / Corsiar Gaming Memory 2GB DDR2 @ 960mhz 5-7-7-22 / Stock

tell me if its according to the rules


----------



## DJ4g63t

Dj4g63t 9.984 / Gigabyte EP45-UD3P / E8500 @ 4.70GHz / G. Skill 2x2GB DDR2 @ 1046MHz [5-5-5-15] / Corsair H50



Movin on up


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## kalvin37

Kalvin37 9.950 / Asus Maximus III Gene / Intel Core i7 875k @ 4.28GHz / Patriot Sector 5 2x2GB DDR3 @ 802.5MHz [8-8-8-24] / Megahalems


----------



## onigiri

Onigiri 10.790 / Gigabyte x58a-UD3R rev.2 / Intel Core i7 950k @ 3.8GHz / OCZ Gold 3x2GB DDR3 @ 830MHz [8-8-8-24] / H50


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm so excited to see what my Hypers can do with the new memory controller on Sandy Bridge. January 5th can't get here fast enough!


----------



## nolonger

Think I'll see it before January 5th.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Do disclose what you know!


----------



## nolonger

Don't wanna say anything since it isn't confirmed yet.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Don't wanna say anything since it isn't confirmed yet.









Tell or else


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 







Tell or else









Yeah!

Or else Guru and I will







you!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Yeah!

Or else Guru and I will







you!










Yep, word on the street is our friend here will be in Vegas for MOA


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yep, word on the street is our friend here will be in Vegas for MOA









http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=262557

Related?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=262557

Related?


















Nope, related to a 6:15 SPi 32M, though.


----------



## Arctucas

Arctucas 9.891/eVGA Classified3/Intel Core i7 @ 4209MHz/Mushkin Radioactive 998966 @ 1052 8-10-8-26 1T/Water


----------



## fastsite

hurray beat my old time









fastsite 14.319s / ASUS P5Q PRO TURBO / Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700 @ 3705MHz / Corsair XMS2 & OCZ Crossfire @ 855MHz 5-5-5-15 2T / Water


----------



## ikem

Ikem 15.350 / Gigabyte GA890XA-UD3 / Phenom II x6 1090t @ 4500mhz / G. Skill Ripjaws @ 899MHz 8-9-8-22 2T / AIR

yes air.... only if i had the cash to go DICE or LN2, i think i got a great chip.

should be #8 on the amd list


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ikem* 
Ikem 15.350 / Gigabyte GA890XA-UD3 / Phenom II x6 1090t @ 4500mhz / G. Skill Ripjaws @ 899MHz 8-9-8-22 2T / AIR

yes air.... only if i had the cash to go DICE or LN2, i think i got a great chip.

should be #8 on the amd list









You mean #10 not #8 LOL =P

Quote:


7. Ezgonzo 14.498s / MSI 790FX-GD70 / AMD Phenom II 965 @ 4800MHz / Corsair XMS3 @ 800MHz 8-8-8-25 1T / SS
8. Riskitall84 14.914s / Asus Crosshair IV Formula / AMD Phenom II 1055T @ 4606MHz / Corsair Dominator GT's @ 658Mhz 6-6-6-18 1T / Water
9. JE Nightmare 15.444s / Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H / AMD Phenom II x4 955 @ 4470MHz / G.Skill Ripjaws @ 794MHz 8-8-8-20 1T / Water
10. Skier 15.531s / Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H / Phenom II 1055T @ 4451MHz / G. Skill Ripjaws @ 848MHz 8-9-8-24 / Water
-I'm stupid ignore this... somehow went blind and got confused by numbers

And #3#1 on the 15 sec position







+ You currently have the highest record on Air as well on this thread


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
You mean #10 not #8 LOL =P

And #3 on the 15 sec position







+ You currently have the highest record on Air as well on this thread

15.350 beats #9 and #10, so he'll take the new #9 position!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
15.350 beats #9 and #10, so he'll take the new #9 position!

hahah I'm super blind - what a dumbwaffle
*fixed up previous post


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
hahah I'm super blind - what a dumbwaffle
*fixed up previous post

lol... it happens!


----------



## Ando

Ando 8.515 / EVGA P55 FTW / Intel Core i5 655K @ 4900MHz / G. Skill F3 @ 1960MHz 09-09-09 1T / H70


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## ikem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
You mean #10 not #8 LOL =P

-I'm stupid ignore this... somehow went blind and got confused by numbers

And #3#1 on the 15 sec position







+ You currently have the highest record on Air as well on this thread

haha ty sir


----------



## ikem

i know double post but it doesnt move me from 9th but it shortens the distance

had a better time by like .02 but no screen...

Ikem 15.273 / Gigabyte GA890XA-UD3 / Phenom II x6 1090t @ 4620mhz / G. Skill Ripjaws @ 880MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / AIR


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Alright, so after comparing my 1M time to a friend with an Intel build, I thought something was wrong with my system. After looking at this thread, however, I'm guessing that Intel CPU's just run this better than AMD ones. With a current 3.9GHz OC, I'm getting 17 seconds on my runs, so I guess that's not really bad after all.

Can anybody answer me what it is about the Intel processers that make them dominate in this program?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi* 
Alright, so after comparing my 1M time to a friend with an Intel build, I thought something was wrong with my system. After looking at this thread, however, I'm guessing that Intel CPU's just run this better than AMD ones. With a current 3.9GHz OC, I'm getting 17 seconds on my runs, so I guess that's not really bad after all.

Can anybody answer me what it is about the Intel processers that make them dominate in this program?

The instruction set for Super Pi was ported to Windows in 1995. It's extremely old and not very good with comparing different architectures. However, as it scales relatively with clockspeed, it's good for checking efficiency in similar machines.


----------



## ikem

well... a tie? for 8th?

Ikem / 14.914s / Gigabyte GA890XA-UD3 / Phenom II 1090T @ 4612mhz / G. Skill Ripjaws @ 900MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / Air










or if you will accept safe mode







(was going to include a mem tab but it showed nothing....)

Ikem / 14.851s / Gigabyte GA890XA-UD3 / Phenom II 1090T @ 4612mhz / G. Skill Ripjaws @ 900MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / Air


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ikem* 
well... a tie? for 8th?

Ikem / 14.914s / Gigabyte GA890XA-UD3 / Phenom II 1090T @ 4612mhz / G. Skill Ripjaws @ 900MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / Air

or if you will accept safe mode







(was going to include a mem tab but it showed nothing....)

Ikem / 14.851s / Gigabyte GA890XA-UD3 / Phenom II 1090T @ 4612mhz / G. Skill Ripjaws @ 900MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / Air

Try Diagnostic Mode. I believe that shows everything you need. To set this, do Windows+R, type 'msconfig', then choose diagnostic startup and reboot!


----------



## ikem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Try Diagnostic Mode. I believe that shows everything you need. To set this, do Windows+R, type 'msconfig', then choose diagnostic startup and reboot!

cool, running 32m and some others @ 4653mhz 227fsb 3ghz nb&HT 908 mhz mem 8-9-8-22


----------



## ikem

well with diagnostic mode i could get

Ikem / 14.618s / Gigabyte GA890XA-UD3 / Phenom II 1090T @ 4714mhz / G. Skill Ripjaws @ 766MHz 7-9-8-22 1T / Air

http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/7037/98028286.png

im done for a long time.... time to game


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

PHII at 4.7GHz on air!?!

You shouldn't be done at all... That chip is gold!


----------



## ikem

yea i know of another guy that got a very nice chip around the same time as me... he has similar results. might have actually struck AMD gold


----------



## nolonger

Updated! Very nice chip!


----------



## Rocabiliz

Rocabiliz 09.969s / ASUS P6T SE / Intel Core i7 920 @ 4200MHz / Kingston @ 602MHz 7-7-7-19 1T / WATER

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/3...pi1million.png

Cpu-z is reading 4217MHz, but I'm pretty sure I did it with 200blck.. Probably just a spike?

Cheers!


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## adamlau

My first entry, I'm pretty sure I can do better...










Same settings, same session, but forgot to add the memory tab...










adamlau / ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme / Phenom II 970 @ 4337 MHz / STT Project X @ 991 MHz 7-7-6-21 1T / Air


----------



## adamlau

[Double Post...]


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Windsurf48




----------



## Windsurf48

A slight improvement, more notable for reaching 4960 GHz at 1.375 volts using air cooling.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Windsurf48* 
A slight improvement, more notable for reaching 4960 GHz at 1.375 volts using air cooling.


Not bad at all, efficiency seems to be down a bit, what kinda timings you running for the 2245Mhz memory? You should open up a cpu-z mem tab as well as the cpu tab for the screenshots.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Windsurf48* 
A slight improvement, more notable for reaching 4960 GHz at 1.375 volts using air cooling.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Not bad at all, efficiency seems to be down a bit, what kinda timings you running for the 2245Mhz memory? You should open up a cpu-z mem tab as well as the cpu tab for the screenshots.

Yep, can't add you since you don't have the CPU-Z memory tab open.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Title says it all.


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## HunT3R.!

ugh do I hate 3999MHz instead of 4000MHz









P.S. I believe you got my memories frequency wrong as it's DDR3 actually at 2000Mhz u know..


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
ugh do I hate 3999MHz instead of 4000MHz









P.S. I believe you got my memories frequency wrong as it's DDR3 actually at 2000Mhz u know..

The real frequency is 1000MHz. Manufacturers state it at 2000MHz because 1000MHz at DDR is equal to 2000MHz at SDR.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


The real frequency is 1000MHz. Manufacturers state it at 2000MHz because 1000MHz at DDR is equal to 2000MHz at SDR.


Well, why do some people have the actual speed and some dont? [in the list]


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!*


Well, why do some people have the actual speed and some dont? [in the list]


I'm pretty sure everyone has the real speed on the list. Could you point out who doesn't please?

EDIT: Fixed a couple results not conforming to the format.


----------



## FtW 420

In the list under the top 10 AMD scores you have:

2. miahallen 11.015s / Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5 / AMD Phenom II 1090T @ 6412MHz / Corsair Dominator GTX2 @ 1900MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / LN2

was probably the one he noticed.


----------



## nolonger

I fixed it on his submission, but forgot to fix on the top 10. Everything's conforming now.


----------



## Windsurf48

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Not bad at all, efficiency seems to be down a bit, what kinda timings you running for the 2245Mhz memory? You should open up a cpu-z mem tab as well as the cpu tab for the screenshots.


I haven't experimented with the memory timings yet and am just using the ones recommended by Kingston for its HyperX DDR3-2250, 9-11-9-27 1T. It's stable up to 2300 at those timings and 1.65 volts.

I'll include a CPU-z memory tab next time.

I tried several different BLCK values, from 160 to 212, and didn't see much difference. The system is stable up to BLCK 220 with default IOH voltage 1.11. I experimented with different values based on results posted in various forums, but the system won't boot at 225 with any of them (keeping the CPU and memory within their stable bounds).

I've noticed that Geekbench and some other benchmarks tend to drop off at higher CPU speeds, but the system is only a couple of weeks old so I'm still experimenting to find the optimum balance.


----------



## Dillmiester

Updated submisson.










13.946s

E6600 3.7 1.65v
Ballistix Tracer 4x1 840mhz 2.2v
Asus P5Q Turbo


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillmiester*


Updated submisson.










13.946s

E6600 3.7 1.65v
Ballistix Tracer 4x1 840mhz 2.2v
Asus P5Q Turbo


Please post in the correct format.


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Who says GFlops don't matter?


----------



## GRABibus

UPDATE :

GRABibus 10,484s / ASUS Rampage Extreme / Q9650 @ 4,4GHz / OCZ Intel Extreme Edition 2x2GB DDR3 [email protected] 7-7-7-24 1N / THERMALRIGHT Ultra-120 eXtreme + FAN SCYTHE Ultra Kaze 120mm 3000rpm (Push)

Super PI / mod1.5 XS 1M : 10,484 seconds


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ba3Wolf 9.656/ASUS P6X58D-E/Intel Core i7 [email protected]/Gskill ddr 1600 [email protected]


----------



## H969

Not to shaby? Maybe could do better?


----------



## ChickenInferno

Someone please add Mine from Post #1506

On Page #151 or #16 depending upon how many posts you see per page.

ChickenInferno 8.658/ASUS RIIE/Intel Core i7 [email protected]/Gskill [email protected]










This never got added a long time ago.


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Update!

9.688s / ASUS P6X58D Premium / Core i7 930 @ 4200MHz / Corsair Dominators @ 800MHz 8-8-8-24 1T / AIR

-TG


----------



## Jean-Luc

9.941 / Core I5 760 @ 4.2Ghz / Asus Maximus III Formula / Dominators DDR3 2000 @ 9-9-9-24 1T @ 956mhz


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tleilaxu Ghola*


Update!

9.688s / ASUS P6X58D Premium / Core i7 930 @ 4200MHz / Corsair Dominators @ 800MHz 8-8-8-24 1T / AIR

-TG



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


9.941 / Core I5 760 @ 4.2Ghz / Asus Maximus III Formula / Dominators DDR3 2000 @ 9-9-9-24 1T @ 956mhz


Updated. Please reread the OP as to the format. You guys missed the user name and Jean switched the order for the components.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Updated. Please reread the OP as to the format. You guys missed the user name and Jean switched the order for the components.


Sorry about that Nol


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*


Sorry about that Nol


NP.







Just giving you the pointers so you know how to post next time. The format makes updating this thread extremely quick, that's why I keep asking everyone to post according to it.


----------



## H969

Nolonger,
Is this better?


----------



## nolonger

Looks good. I'll update when I get home.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ba3Wolf 9.656 / ASUS P6X58D-E / Intel Core i7 930 @ 4200MHz / Gskill ddr 1600 pi @ 1600 7-8-7-24 1T / AIR


----------



## Windsurf48

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Not bad at all, efficiency seems to be down a bit, what kinda timings you running for the 2245Mhz memory? You should open up a cpu-z mem tab as well as the cpu tab for the screenshots.


I think I found the efficiency problem. Bumping up the Uncore makes a significance difference in AIDA64 memory scores, so it's likely that SuperPI scores will improve when I get back to testing them at the same overclocked speeds.


----------



## nolonger

Updated!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Windsurf48*


I think I found the efficiency problem. Bumping up the Uncore makes a significance difference in AIDA64 memory scores, so it's likely that SuperPI scores will improve when I get back to testing them at the same overclocked speeds.


Yes, pretty much everything helps with Super Pi efficiency. Uncore helps A LOT since this is a very memory dependant benchmark.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen;11028773*
> miahallen 6.5 / Gigabyte P55A-UD7 / Intel Core i5 670 @ 6552MHz / Kingston HyperX @ 702MHz 6-6-6-18 1T / LN2


Very Nice!
That must have been fun!! Congrats!!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;11713249*
> Updated!
> 
> Yes, pretty much everything helps with Super Pi efficiency. Uncore helps A LOT since this is a very memory dependant benchmark.


Hmm, uncore and mem dependent, thx I did not know that


----------



## tryagainplss

tryagainplss 16.015 / MSI G31TM-P31 / Pentium Dual Core e5400 @3606MHz /Kingston 2gb @800Mhz


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss;11724736*
> tryagainplss


bastard!!! I'm gonna have to overclock again lol =P

*edit* - hehee just remembered I can't, just tested even my last settings & it won't even pass the Windows loading screen =D


----------



## Windsurf48

Title bar repeated because there wasn't enough space for everything:

Windsurf48 8.190 / ASUS Rampage III Extreme / Intel Core i7 980x @ 5028.9 MHz / Kingston HyperX @ 2081 MHz 9-11-9-27 1T / Air



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LiLChris

Guess I should put mine on here since it is on HWbot.


----------



## nolonger

Updated! Lilchris, please post in the correct format.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;11762601*
> Updated! Lilchris, please post in the correct format.


So picky.









LiLChris 8.890 / EVGA E758 / Intel Core i7 930 @ 4629.5MHz / Corsair Dominator @ 661MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / Air


----------



## nolonger

Make sure to edit this post above with the screenshot to the submission. Just trying to keep order and my mental sanity.


----------



## SvB4EvA

SvB4EvA 10.421 / ASUS P7P55D-E LX / Intel Core i5 760 @ 4013MHz / CORSAIR XMS @ 803 MHZ / 9-9-9-24-2T / AIR


----------



## pcnazz

*Short test with SPI 1M run with i7 970 using room temp h20 on temporary loop with 2 5970's & i7 970 this same loop . Waiting on a rad for loop #2 for this cpu .*


----------



## reflex99

Nothing amazing

reflex99 9.313/p55-GD80/core i5 [email protected],588.7MHz /SuperTalent chrome 853MHz 8-8-8-24-1T/air










http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1095534_reflex99_superpi_core_i5_650_9sec_313ms?tab=info


----------



## Splave

Splave 6.437 / ASUS RIIIE / Intel Core i7 980x @ 6320MHz / STT Project-X @ 957MHz 7-8-7-21 1T / LN2 -140c










Nice little chip


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave;11783291*
> Splave 6.437 / ASUS RIIIE / Intel Core i7 980x @ 6320MHz / STT Project-X @ 957MHz 7-8-7-21 1T / LN2 -140c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice little chip


Where did you get the project X STT? I've got the xtreme chrome 2000, and I heard about the project X. How much, by the way, if you don't mind.

Thx in advance.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc;11783797*
> Where did you get the project X STT? I've got the xtreme chrome 2000, and I heard about the project X. How much, by the way, if you don't mind.
> 
> Thx in advance.


I picked up a set of project x from here a few weeks ago, showing out of stock for a while now https://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=WX200UB2G7&title=Super-Talent-Project-X-Series-DDR3-2000-2GB-CL7-Memory

Splave, nice...


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SvB4EvA;11762953*
> SvB4EvA 10.421 / ASUS P7P55D-E LX / Intel Core i5 760 @ 4013MHz / CORSAIR XMS @ 803 MHZ / 9-9-9-24-2T / AIR


Updated!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnazz;11765656*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Short test with SPI 1M run with i7 970 using room temp h20 on temporary loop with 2 5970's & i7 970 this same loop . Waiting on a rad for loop #2 for this cpu .*


Hey PCNazz, could you please post in the correct format so I can add you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11781965*
> Nothing amazing
> 
> reflex99 9.313/p55-GD80/core i5 [email protected],588.7MHz /SuperTalent chrome 853MHz 8-8-8-24-1T/air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1095534_reflex99_superpi_core_i5_650_9sec_313ms?tab=info


Updated!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave;11783291*
> Splave 6.437 / ASUS RIIIE / Intel Core i7 980x @ 6320MHz / STT Project-X @ 957MHz 7-8-7-21 1T / LN2 -140c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice little chip


Congratulations on taking the number one spot. Just have one question: why'd you run 7-8-7-21 as opposed to 7-7-7-19?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave;11783291*
> Splave 6.437 / ASUS RIIIE / Intel Core i7 980x @ 6320MHz / STT Project-X @ 957MHz 7-8-7-21 1T / LN2 -140c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice little chip


Good stuff Splave


----------



## mmaxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK;4743003*
> Is this fast enough to make the list?


dirty duck. this is weird. you live in corvallis and i live in portland and we have the same mobo ram and cpu. i need to know what your voltages are for the cpu and what you set the fsb and everything please. plx plx


----------



## mmaxt

oops forgot to say that im trying to overclock to 3.6 as you have


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmaxt;11793779*
> oops forgot to say that im trying to overclock to 3.6 as you have


You do realize you quoted a post that is over 2 years old?


----------



## reflex99

ouch


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;11793799*
> You do realize you quoted a post that is over 2 years old?


not only that.... The screenshot he replied with... does shows pretty much what he asked

@ mmaxt

FSB 450
CPU x 8
CPU voltage 1.4v
HT Link(that old CPU-Z calls it rated FSB) according to his cpu-z its 1800

North Bridge (NB) I have no clue.. since that old CPU-Z on the memory tab does not reads it
Ram - set it at 400Mhz (which is 800mhz) 5-5-5-18-T2

So you gotta put something similar to all that of what he has according to that old screenshot image


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave;11783291*
> Splave 6.437 / ASUS RIIIE / Intel Core i7 980x @ 6320MHz / STT Project-X @ 957MHz 7-8-7-21 1T / LN2 -140c
> 
> Nice little chip


1 post....for this









Allen, you're an ass


----------



## adamlau

adamlau 15.429s / ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme / Phenom II 1100T @ 4481MHz / STT Project X @ 995 MHz 7-7-7-21 1T / Water


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

xxbassplayerxx 7.317s / GA-X58A-UD9 / Core i7 970 @ 5625.6MHz / STT Speed @ 900MHz 6-6-6 18 1T / Dice


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;11852634*
> xxbassplayerxx 7.317s / GA-X58A-UD9 / Core i7 970 @ 5625.6MHz / STT Speed @ 900MHz 6-6-6 18 1T / Dice


Updated! Amazing score on DICE!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Thanks man!


----------



## NoGuru

NoGuru 7.859 / Giga UD7 / Intel Core i7 950 @ 5164MHz / STT 2200 @ 898MHz 7-7-7-20 1T / DICE


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## adamlau

adamlau 15.179 / ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme / Phenom II 1100T @ 4549 MHz / STT Project X @ 999 MHz 7-7-7-21 1T / Water - This ought to get me to 10th place on the AMD list


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Whoa! 2000 7-7-7 on AMD! Well done!


----------



## nolonger

Updated!









I'm going to have to step up my game, I'm about to be kicked off the top 10.


----------



## adamlau

adamlau 15.038 / ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme / Phenom II 1100T @ 4549 MHz / STT Project X @ 1011 MHz 7-7-7-21 1T / Water - Still only 10th place on the AMD list







.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;11871580*
> Whoa! 2000 7-7-7 on AMD! Well done!


Gotta hand it to those Hypers...They are really sweet







...


----------



## reflex99

soooooo close to 7








http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2098124_









reflex 8.49s/ P55-GD80/ i5 650 @5410.8MHz/ STT Chrome 676.3MHz 8-8-8-24/ dice


----------



## tryagainplss

tryagainplss 15.984 / MSI G31TM-P31 / Pentium Dual-Core e5400 @ 3563MHz / Kingston 2gb 743Mhz 4-3-3-9 / Air

(sorry, wouldn't fit in title xD)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11881404*
> soooooo close to 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2098124_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reflex 8.49s/ P55-GD80/ i5 650 @5410.8MHz/ STT Chrome 676.3MHz 8-8-8-24/ dice


1300 8-8-8?????????

I know Clarkdale's IMC is weak, but 1300 6-6-6 should be cake! Surely you can get another multiplier higher up there with 8-8-8!

Great frequency, but you need to work on efficiency a bit. For example, kill Windows Aero!


----------



## redhat_ownage

redhat_ownage 13.572 / DFI LP DK 790FX M2RSH / Phenom II 555 @ 5136 MHz / Corsair Dominator 2x1GB 1140 4-5-5-15 / DICE










sorry adam i forgot to post this here last year :/


----------



## DB006

DB006 7.784 / MSI P67A GD55 / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4802mhz / 2 x 2gb Geil Value DDR3 @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 / CM Hyper 212 + Air










10th place on the overall Intel leaderboard?


----------



## tryagainplss

tryagainplss 15.672 / MSI G31TM-P31 / Intel Pentium Dual Core e5400 @ 3516Mhz/ 2gb Kingston PC6400 6-6-6-18 @ 479.6Mhz 5-5-5-15 / CM Hyper 212+ Air


----------



## Faster/Denis

Faster/Denis 7.578 / Asus Rampage III Extreme / Intel Core i7 980X @5342MHz / Dominator GT 3x2GB @1780MHz 6-6-6-18 1T / H2O


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wow! That's amazing efficiency and an unbelievable clock on water!


----------



## DB006

DB006 7.753 / MSI P67A GD55 / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4815mhz / 2 x 2gb Geil Value DDR3 @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 / CM Hyper 212 + Air


----------



## Faster/Denis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;11949402*
> Wow! That's amazing efficiency and an unbelievable clock on water!


Thx man, a gold batch


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

What batch is it?


----------



## Faster/Denis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;11954265*
> What batch is it?


3036C076


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

C?? Never seen a C batch before!


----------



## crantana

Cant believe I forgot to post this here.....
Crantana / 7.797s / EVGA e760 Classified / i7 920 D0 @ 5195MHz / G.Skill Perfect Storms @ 989.6Mhz 7-8-7-20-1t / ss


----------



## DB006

DB006 7.738 / MSI P67A GD55 / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4839mhz / 2 x 2gb Geil Value DDR3 @ 1600Mhz 9-9-8-27 / CM Hyper 212 + Air


----------



## NoGuru

Nice job Crann!


----------



## nolonger

Sorry for the delay. Updated!


----------



## DB006

DB006 7.706 / MSI P67A GD55 / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4833.5mhz / 4 x 2gb Geil Value DDR3 @ 1600Mhz 9-9-8-24 / CM Hyper 212 + Air










My top 10 bid has been foiledÂ¬ Will carry on shaving bit by bit


----------



## zalittle

zalittle 10.498 / MSI P55GD-85 / Intel I5 750 @ 4000 MHz / 8GB Corsair XMS3 @ 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24

http://www.flickr.com/photos/5806599...7321/lightbox/


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalittle;11972267*
> zalittle 10.498 / MSI P55GD-85 / Intel I5 750 @ 4000 MHz / 8GB Corsair XMS3 @ 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24


Could you please host that image somewhere else?


----------



## Jasonn20

Here is my i7 920 run...

[URL=http://img820.imageshack.us/i/superpii7.png/]


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonn20;11974369*
> Here is my i7 920 run...
> 
> [URL=http://img820.imageshack.us/i/superpii7.png/]


How many benches there?


----------



## stupidcha

stupidcha 10.000 / Biostar TH55B HD / Intel Core i3 540 @ 4399MHz / G. Skill Ripjaws @ 765MHz 7-8-7-24 2T / Air










first time OC and superpi


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Drenlin

Looks like Sandy Bridge is about to own this thread.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yup









If only subzero did anything for SB I'd have considered it. However, right now even the best subzero guys can't even get 5.6GHz...


----------



## joblancs




----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drenlin;11992930*
> Looks like Sandy Bridge is about to own this thread.


Yep, too bad I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joblancs;11993803*


Cooling? Can't read the screenshot either.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

lol...

My chip won't even boot at -3C.

Which sucks









I hath scores though!


----------



## nolonger

Please read the OP.


----------



## DB006

DB006 7.488 / MSI P67A GD55 / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5004mhz / 4 x 2gb Geil Value DDR3 @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 / CM Hyper 212 + Air










Number 8 in the top 10?


----------



## losttsol

Wow, 6.437 seconds is the fastest now? That's crazy. Seems like yesterday when 12 seconds was the barrier that everyone was trying to break.


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## dumb321

Dumb321 16.203/ P5N32-E SLI/ Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3200MHz/ Crucial Ballistix @ 356 MHz 4-4-4-12-21 1T/ STOCK


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## reflex99

if my ram didn't hate me, i could do better, for some reason anything other than 1600mhz, 9-9-9-28 wont post....

reflex99 7.504s /P67A-GD55/i7 2600K @4989MHz/STT Chrome, 800MHz 9-9-9-28 1t







/air
View attachment 190284


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Big bummer on the ram hate! Those Chromes are epic sticks!


----------



## reflex99

ikd what is up, I really wish i could run something other than 9-9-9-28......


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

What if you change just one timing?


----------



## reflex99

I'll try that. Also. this is as high as i can go..... 5.5 will post, but not boot.:

reflex99 7.036s /P67A-GD55/i7 2600K @5388.5MHz/STT Chrome, 800MHz 9-9-9-28 1t /air
View attachment 190292


EDIT: i tried leaving the timings on auto, then only raising MHz, still no post

EDITEDIT: just tried for 8-9-9-28 1600, still no post

EDITEDITEDIT: this was a triumph: 9-8-9-28 1600 booted. Possibllt tCL problem?

AGAIN: ok, so this is wierd. so far stuff that works: 9-8-9-28 1600, 9-9-8-28 1600, 9-9-9-24 1866 (but it will fail to post once, then post fine)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice score reflex!


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Here is mine:

CPU: 5.3Ghz Watercooled
Ram: 1866Mhz 9-10-9-24 1T










Hmm seems i forgot the memory tab, ah well, still got a freaking nice score though.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008;12029445*
> Here is mine:
> 
> CPU: 5.3Ghz Watercooled
> Ram: 1866Mhz 9-10-9-24 1T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm seems i forgot the memory tab, ah well, still got a freaking nice score though.


Memory tab and submission in the correct format. These SB processors are just slicing everything up.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;12029558*
> Memory tab and submission in the correct format. These SB processors are just slicing everything up.


Don't count it as a submission then, i can't be bothered to redo it!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008;12029606*
> Don't count it as a submission then, i can't be bothered to redo it!


Hehe come on! You don't even have to do preparation to get that score back, takes maybe 10 minutes of work.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;12029658*
> Hehe come on! You don't even have to do preparation to get that score back, takes maybe 10 minutes of work.


I know, but my baby girl wont let me







. Ill see if i can do it later on. I also noticed that for every 100mhz increase it took 0.100s off the time.

Sent from my HTC Hero using Tapatalk


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008;12029693*
> I know, but my baby girl wont let me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ill see if i can do it later on. I also noticed that for every 100mhz increase it took 0.100s off the time.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using Tapatalk


Haha no hurry.


----------



## dumb321

Dumb321 15.953/ P5N32-E SLI/ Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3200MHz/ Crucial Ballistix @ 356 MHz 4-4-4-12-21 1T/ AIR


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Slappa

Slappa 12.625s / Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5 / Phenom II 1090T @ 5460MHz / Mushkin Ridgeback 1600MHz @ 1016MHz 7-9-6-15-1T / Dry Ice










http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1076760_slappa_superpi_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_12sec_625ms


----------



## 3M0N5T3R

7.004

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2107010_3m0n5t3r_superpi_core_i7_2600k_7sec_4ms


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If you want it to get added, read the OP and post it in the correct form.


----------



## nolonger

Slappa updated!


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa;12033365*
> Slappa 12.625s / Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5 / Phenom II 1090T @ 5460MHz / Mushkin Ridgeback 1600MHz @ 1016MHz 7-9-6-15-1T / Dry Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1076760_slappa_superpi_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_12sec_625ms


i need to go sub zero.... dammmm


----------



## blackbalt89

blackbalt89 10.268 / ASUS Sabertooth / Intel Core i7 950 @ 4025MHz / Mushkin Blackline @ 700MHz 7-9-7-24 1T / Air


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## DB006

DB006 7.473 / MSI P67A GD55 / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5004mhz / 4 x 2gb Geil Value DDR3 @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 / CM Hyper 212 + Air










Slight improvement. Please ignore the Fritz


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## reflex99

inb4 sandy bridge takes the whole top 10


----------



## DB006

DB006 7.316 / MSI P67A GD55 / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5104mhz / 4 x 2gb Geil Value DDR3 @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 / CM Hyper 212 + Air










Big jump for 100mhz, just trying to keep it under 1.5v


----------



## reflex99

cmon man, check out mine, 5.4GHz on 1.49v

you can do it


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12046623*
> cmon man, check out mine, 5.4GHz on 1.49v
> 
> you can do it


Don't think my chip will do it. What bios you running, i'm on 1.8b6 atm, maybe holding me back???!!!


----------



## jackbrennan2008

jackbrennan2008 6.786s / Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 / Intel i7-2600K @ 5501.6Mhz / Corsair Vengence @ 933.6Mhz 9-10-9-24 1T / Water

Here is my latest run:


----------



## reflex99

^hax


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12046721*
> ^hax


SB is hax.


----------



## reflex99

tis, too bad there is no way to effectively cool it.

I mean, the only way to get a higher oc, is to get a golden chip


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12047788*
> tis, too bad there is no way to effectively cool it.
> 
> I mean, the only way to get a higher oc, is to get a golden chip


Yeah


----------



## designflaw

designflaw 7.460s / MSI P67A-GD65 / Intel i7-2600K @ 5001.5Mhz / Corsair Vengence @ 800.7Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T / Water

Water being a wussy Corsair H50


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## NoGuru

I'm betting we see some 5 second runs in the next few weeks.


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I'm betting we see some 5 second runs in the next few weeks.


Possibly, i've seen un official times in the low 6's on suicide runs and even managed a sub 7second run myself, then BSOD


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12064290*
> I'm betting we see some 5 second runs in the next few weeks.


I doubt it.

The only way to get higher than 5.5 is to have an extremely golden chip.

Making them colder does not help OC's at all.

Unless we get an intel sponsored guy in here with a 57x105 capable chip, probably not going to happen


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I doubt it.

The only way to get higher than 5.5 is to have an extremely golden chip.

Making them colder does not help OC's at all.

Unless we get an intel sponsored guy in here with a 57x105 capable chip, probably not going to happen


Sandy has not been out that long, just wait.


----------



## reflex99

well, obviously, D3s will be better, but right now, with D2, you need to get a golden chip


----------



## DB006

DB006 7.223 / MSI P67A GD55 / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5204mhz / 4 x 2gb Geil Value DDR3 @ 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 / CM Hyper 212 + Air










Just creeping this chip slowly up the megahertz highway







[/QUOTE]


----------



## nolonger

Updated. Reformatted the submissions to accomodate Sandy Bridge.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

6.719s / Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 / Intel Core i7 2600K @ 5502MHz / Corsair Vengence @ 933MHz 9-9-9-24 1T / Water
***Entry***








.
.
.
.
.
***Not an entry*** I forgot the memory tab on this one....Lol, i always do that ....


----------



## tryagainplss

15.391s / MSI G31TM-P31 / Pentium Dual-Core e5400 @ 3620Mhz / Kingston Value Ram @ 472MHz 5-5-5-15 2T / Air


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## svntwoo

svntwoo 7.160 / ASUS P8P67 EVO / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5254MHz / G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D @ 808.5MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / Noctua AIR


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## svntwoo

I did a little tweaking tonight. Can I submit a new score?

If so. 
1M

svntwoo *6.890* / ASUS P8P67 EVO / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5453MHz / G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D @ 808.5MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / Noctua AIR


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## svntwoo

on point... thanks nolonger!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *svntwoo*


on point... thanks nolonger!


Sure, keep tweaking. Also, are you submitting to HWBot?


----------



## svntwoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Sure, keep tweaking. Also, are you submitting to HWBot?


as I run over to new tab and start looking...









No submitting yet....I was not familiar with the records til now, I haven't had anything to submit prior to SB....


----------



## dumb321

at 3.3ghz i dont hit 14sec ]:


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

So OC to 3.5


----------



## svntwoo

apparently I dozed off and forgot to include my memory and mainboard cpuz tabs... 
so I will re-bench all this again... maybe saturday.

still a couple good scores.

It did put me in the Top 20 Super Pi 1M for air cooled. (20th actually)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *svntwoo*


as I run over to new tab and start looking...









No submitting yet....I was not familiar with the records til now, I haven't had anything to submit prior to SB....


Basically it's a database for overclocking results. You compare your 2D results (such as SuperPi 1M) to other 2600K's and there's also a general ranking. While your result might not get a lot of points in the Hardware category (comparing to other 2600K's) you will certainly rake in quite a few points in the global scores category.

OCN has a team there and we'd be happy to have you join. You should make an account and get a couple submissions in to get the hang of it, it's quite fun actually!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *svntwoo*


apparently I dozed off and forgot to include my memory and mainboard cpuz tabs... 
so I will re-bench all this again... maybe saturday.

still a couple good scores.

It did put me in the Top 20 Super Pi 1M for air cooled. (20th actually)


Dang, I didn't notice that. Added you without checking for a memory tab. Waiting for your next submission.


----------



## DullBoi

Dullboi 9.297/ Asus P6X58D-Premium/ Intel Core i7 930 @ 4425Mhz / TeamGroup Xtreem 1686Mhz @ 6-8-6-21-1N / H2O


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## svntwoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Dang, I didn't notice that. Added you without checking for a memory tab. Waiting for your next submission.










I will give it a go tomorrow once again... Really curious about a little more V for a nice 5700MHz...

I know it is attainable.


----------



## kalvinj

Motherboard:
CPU Type QuadCore Intel Core i7 2600K, 5048 MHz (49 x 103)
Motherboard Name Asus P8P67 Pro
System Memory
DIMM1: G Skill F3-12800CL9-4GBXL 4 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svntwoo;12181704*
> I will give it a go tomorrow once again... Really curious about a little more V for a nice 5700MHz...
> 
> I know it is attainable.


Sounds like you got a nice processor there!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalvinj;12227010*
> Motherboard:
> CPU Type QuadCore Intel Core i7 2600K, 5048 MHz (49 x 103)
> Motherboard Name Asus P8P67 Pro
> System Memory
> DIMM1: G Skill F3-12800CL9-4GBXL 4 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)


Please read the OP.


----------



## kalvinj

Kalvinj i7 7.223s / Asus P8P67 Pro / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5200mhz / G. Skill RipjawsX @ 800 9-9-9-24-2t / Water


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kalvinj*


is this better?










I mean in respect to your post formatting.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

How about posting the times of linux a version?
It does 1M test!
I ask because i`m sitting here at an VM which is powered by two x5650 which could easy
mash other results here, even with a VM.
// Don`t say this is cheating


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;12256868*
> How about posting the times of linux a version?
> It does 1M test!
> I ask because i`m sitting here at an VM which is powered by two x5650 which could easy
> mash other results here, even with a VM.
> // Don`t say this is cheating


Sorry, can't submit Linux scores, but post it anyway so we can see what they're like. I hardly think two server processors could beat most scores here because SuperPi is a single-threaded benchmark.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

So this is the baby:


And this is the result, imo not bad for a VM

For this VM i was only able to reserve <6GHz. When i make a new one I asure that I can reserve all resources. But like I wrote it beats other results (!not all!







).
And it`s racialism to ban linux


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*


So this is the baby:


And this is the result, imo not bad for a VM

For this VM i was only able to reserve <6GHz. When i make a new one I asure that I can reserve all resources. But like I wrote it beats other results (!not all!







).
And it`s racialism to ban linux










Haha! Nice results! I just wanna keep this a Windows thing to avoid possible problems/cheats.


----------



## joman2055

this thread makes me feel like my Q6600 is slow


----------



## Jonesey I7

I want in



The lowest I've gotten was on another run, but I didn't screenie [email protected]@


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;12266413*
> I want in
> 
> 
> 
> The lowest I've gotten was on another run, but I didn't screenie [email protected]@


Please read the OP.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Read op, resubmitting.

Jonesey i7 6.911s / GIGABYTE P67A-UD3P / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5402mhz / G. Skill RipjawsX @ 1067MHz 9-10-9-28-1t / Water



This is ok?


----------



## FtW 420

He won't be happy with it, you have to do the format from the OP

Nolonger 8.625 / EVGA P55 FTW 200 / Intel Core i7 860 @ 4859MHz / G. Skill PIS @ 883MHz 11-11-11-29 1T / DICE

Nice score. Too nice. I hate SB.


----------



## reflex99

u just mad that we don't need dice


----------



## Jonesey I7

I thought I did exactly what the op asked for!?!?

used the right pimod, had name, voltage and time on sticky. Had cpuz of cpu and cpuz of memory showing, AND made sure the calculations tab visible WITH the validation visible. What the hell did I do wrong!?!?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;12267502*
> I thought I did exactly what the op asked for!?!?
> 
> used the right pimod, had name, voltage and time on sticky. Had cpuz of cpu and cpuz of memory showing, AND made sure the calculations tab visible WITH the validation visible. What the hell did I do wrong!?!?


you have to submit it with text.

read the OP.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Nevermind, fixed, and ADD ME.


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Blackcurrent

See new post.


----------



## nolonger

Please read the OP.


----------



## Blackcurrent

Blackcurrent i7 9.660s / Asus Rampage III Extreme / Intel Core i7 950 @ 4209MHz / Corsair Dominator @ 1603 MHz 8-8-8-24 1T / Air


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Blackcurrent

I just spotted a mistake and corrected myself, I accidentally copied my old values without knowing it still stated .680s while in the screenshot my new run it states .660s. Sorry about that... thanks for the quick updates


----------



## kalvinj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kalvinj*


Kalvinj i7 7.223s / Asus P8P67 Pro / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5200mhz / G. Skill RipjawsX @ 800 9-9-9-24-2t / Water


there ya go proper format and all


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## barrpet

barrpet 16.331s / Asus Crosshair IV Formula / AMD Phenom II X6 @ 4200MHz / G. Skill RipJaws @ 843MHz 8-8-8-22 / Air


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## runeazn

quite slow although, but is becuz its on stock

















runeazn/12.898s/Asus P6T6 WS REV/i7 [email protected]/mushkin copperhead/ H2O


----------



## dumb321




----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

OTHG_ChefTreb 11.932s/ Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L /Intel Core2Duo [email protected] / G.Skill Pi @1100 5-5-5-15 / air


----------



## HobieCat

HobieCat 9.203s / EVGA P55 FTW / Intel core i5 655k @ 4543mhz / G.Skill F3 @ 790mhz 7-8-7-21 1T / Air


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *runeazn*


quite slow although, but is becuz its on stock

















runeazn/12.898s/Asus P6T6 WS REV/i7 [email protected]/mushkin copperhead/ H2O


Sorry, but if you're not putting any effort into overclocking or at least tweaking, I'm not gonna put any effort into updating your entry. Especially since you obviously didn't read the OP.

All other scores updated!


----------



## Jonesey I7

I officially hate Asus. Check sig for details.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;12326053*
> I officially hate Asus. Check sig for details.


Please keep this thread to SuperPi 1M discussion and submissions.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Sorry didn`t fit all in the title.
So here is mine: 
Mr.Eiht 12,449s / Asus P5P43TD Pro / Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3748.5MHz / G.Skill @ 735MHz 9-9-9-21 2T / Air
http://img13.imageshack.us/i/superpieihtzter.jpg/
Thanks for you efforts!


----------



## nolonger

Your image isn't working for me.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

just edited the link


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## dumb321

SUICIDE RUN


----------



## Mikecdm

Here's some fun from today

Mikecdm 7.890s / EVGA X58 Classified / Intel Core i7 920 @ 5174MHz / Super Talent Speed @ 985MHz 7-7-7-18 1T / SS


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## kalvinj

Kalvinj i7 7.161s / Asus P8P67 Pro / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5254mhz / G. Skill RipjawsX @ 824 9-9-9-24-2t / Water


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## hoss331

Hoss331 6.521s / Giga P67A-UD5 / Intel 2600k @ 5717mhz / G. Skill RipjawsX @ 1070 7-10-7-27-1T / Water


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## KingT

KingT 10.650s / Asus P5Q Pro / Q9550 @ 4401MHz / Kingston HyperX @ 1035MHz 5-5-5-15 / Air

The Screen Shot!!!

CHEERS..


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoss331;12385147*
> Hoss331 6.521s / Giga P67A-UD5 / Intel 2600k @ 5717mhz / G. Skill RipjawsX @ 1070 7-10-7-27-1T / Water


Nice score, what voltage were you running for that overlcock?


----------



## xandypx

xandypx 7.361 | ASUS P8P67 Pro | Intel 2600K @ 5100 mhz | Corsair Vengeance @ 933mhz 9-10-9-27-2T | H70


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## NoGuru

Hoss is tearing it up again! Nice work!


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008;12392569*
> Nice score, what voltage were you running for that overlcock?


That was the first time I had 5.7 benchable so I didnt have everything setup right but im using mid 1.6s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12396946*
> Hoss is tearing it up again! Nice work!


Thanks


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoss331;12397016*
> That was the first time I had 5.7 benchable so I didnt have everything setup right but im using mid 1.6s.


Nice max overclock in your sig, i'm not to keen on pushing my voltage to nearly 1.70, but grats on top spot. Well done.


----------



## hoss331

When benching I keep my water setup cold thanks to winter here so im not that concerned about the voltage for these tests, although when it comes time for wprime 1024 it will get diced.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoss331;12397757*
> When benching I keep my water setup cold thanks to winter here so im not that concerned about the voltage for these tests, although when it comes time for wprime 1024 it will get diced.


I had mine running in -15c the other day, but still wasn't keen on pushing 1.60v. It will be interesting to see what you get under DICE. Have you downloaded the F8x BIOS? it enables a x58 multiplier.

Full list of BIOS curtesy of Stasio @ Xtremesystems: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html
Direct Link to F8x: http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/12/20/2696817/p67aud7.8x.zip


----------



## hoss331

Unfortunately I have UD5 and there is no bios available that enables the 58 muli yet.


----------



## NoGuru

nm


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Unfortunately I have UD5 and there is no bios available that enables the 58 muli yet.










Ah sorry i must have misread your sig, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Dream Desire

Mild Run


----------



## DB006

DB006 7.098 / MSI P67A GD55 / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5304mhz / 4 x 2gb Geil Value @ 800Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T / CM Hyper 212 + Air


----------



## aaronmonto

^Nice! You just need to snag another 250-300MHz and you'll be in the top 200 on HWBot! You're already top 10 here







. I'm actually genuinely surprised you got that high on your hardware.


----------



## SvB4EvA

SvB4EvA 9.922 / ASUS P7P55D-E LX / Intel Core i5 760 @ 4214MHz / CORSAIR XMS @ 803 MHZ / 9-9-9-24-1T / AIR










This is a new submission better then my previous @ http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...l#post11762953


----------



## nolonger

Sorry about forgetting to update. New scores are updated.


----------



## FtW 420

FtW 420 7.171s / Gigabyte x58a-ud3r / Intel Core i7 980x @ 5700MHz / Corsair Dominator GTX2 @ 1900MHz 6-6-5 18 1T / Ln2


----------



## nolonger

Updated! Epic mem's there, FtW!


----------



## compudaze

Please add me, thanks.

compudaze 7.344 / ASUS Sabertooth P67 / Intel Core i5 2500K @ 5.1GHz / Corsair Vengeance @ 933MHz 9-11-9-27 1T / Water


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;12703910*
> Updated!


Looks like you have xandypx in there twice. Should be below me, not above and below me.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12704788*
> Looks like you have xandypx in there twice. Should be below me, not above and below me.


Fixed. Sorry about that.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12704788*
> Looks like you have xandypx in there twice. Should be below me, not above and below me.


Missed it. Was it at least a better time?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12708286*
> Missed it. Was it at least a better time?


No, I just got confused while fixing the Sandy Bridge top 10.


----------



## compudaze

Hope to make some 5.4-5.5 ghz runs tonight. Hopefully can crack the top 2-4.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12709220*
> Hope to make some 5.4-5.5 ghz runs tonight. Hopefully can crack the top 2-4.


Good luck!


----------



## compudaze

Living on the edge on this pass.

compudaze 6.755 / ASUS Sabertooth P67 / Intel Core i5 2500K @ 5.554GHz / Corsair Vengeance @ 807MHz 9-11-9-27 1T / Water


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12712059*
> Living on the edge on this pass.
> 
> compudaze 6.755 / ASUS Sabertooth P67 / Intel Core i5 2500K @ 5.554GHz / Corsair Vengeance @ 807MHz 9-11-9-27 1T / Water


Nice improvement! Updated!


----------



## Asmola

Quick test with my new (4th) 2600K. Batch L042B074, second from same batch. Older one maxed with aircooling @ 5,55GHz, this one is little better!










With memorytuning i might be able to push that time somewhere near 6 min 59x second. As you can see, memory was @ stock timings and they'll do 7-10-8-25 1T 2250MHz.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Quick test with my new (4th) 2600K. Batch L042B074, second from same batch. Older one maxed with aircooling @ 5,55GHz, this one is little better!










With memorytuning i might be able to push that time somewhere near 6 min 59x second. As you can see, memory was @ stock timings and they'll do 7-10-8-25 1T 2250MHz.


Please read the OP.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Please read the OP.


Updatet. Anything else?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Updatet. Anything else?










There we go. Updated.


----------



## AJsez

Hi, Can I join?

AJsez6.989s/Asus Sabertooth P67/i5 2500k @ 5389/G.skill ripjaws @967.4/ 9-10-9-24


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AJsez*


Hi, Can I join?











Read the OP. Need your details in the post. And since you didn't beat my time, you are welcome to join


----------



## AJsez

Thanks, Already edited, sorry for that...


----------



## nolonger

Updated.


----------



## compudaze

This is not an update, but a new submission. Other submission was a i5 2500K while this is a i7 2600K. Damnit Asmola, is your ram really worth 0.036s? =)

compudaze 6.645 / ASUS Sabertooth P67 / Intel Core i7 2600K @ 5.633GHz / Corsair Vengeance @ 938MHz 9-11-9-27 1T / Water


----------



## AJsez

Hi guys, I have an update (6.848 sc)

Ajsez 6.848 / Asus Sabertooth P67 / 2500k @ 5500 / G.skill ripjaws @ 800mhx / 7-8-7-21 / water


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## FtW 420

FtW 420 6.782s / Gigabyte p67a-ud4 b3 / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5505MHz / Super Talent Project X @ 1866MHz 7-7-7 20 1T / air


----------



## Xaero252

Xaero252 9.880s / Asus Rampage III Extreme / Intel Core i7 920 @ 4.2ghz / G.Skill Pi 1600 @ 6-8-6-20 / water (also, on linux via wine)








That systester is in there cause I was playing around.
Also, this is with brand new ram just installed it, hence the low uptime in the corner lol.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;12862997*
> FtW 420 6.782s / Gigabyte p67a-ud4 b3 / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5505MHz / Super Talent Project X @ 1866MHz 7-7-7 20 1T / air


Updated!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252;12863615*
> Xaero252 9.880s / Asus Rampage III Extreme / Intel Core i7 920 @ 4.2ghz / G.Skill Pi 1600 @ 6-8-6-20 / water (also, on linux via wine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That systester is in there cause I was playing around.
> Also, this is with brand new ram just installed it, hence the low uptime in the corner lol.


Sorry, gotta be using Windows.


----------



## Xaero252

Even though I used the win32 superpi executeable? shame.


----------



## DB006

DB006 7.051 / MSI P67A GD55 / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5321mhz / 4 x 2gb Geil Value @ 700Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T / CM Hyper 212 + Air










Slight improvement


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Lsdmeasap 7.020s / Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 (B2 @ B3) / Intel Core i5 2500K @ 5309.0MHz / Mushkin HP 998679 @ 1110.4MHz 7-9-7-24 1T / Phase


----------



## munaim1

my crazy suicide run


















EDIT:Sorry should have read op. I'll do a re run


----------



## grishkathefool

grishkathefool 10.778 / MSI P67A - GD65 B3 / Intel Core i5 2500 @ 3.492MHz (stock + Turbo Boost) / Corsair CMX8GX3M4A 1600C9 @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / Air


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

GO Huskies


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


grishkathefool 10.778 / MSI P67A - GD65 B3 / Intel Core i5 2500 @ 3.492MHz (stock + Turbo Boost) / Corsair CMX8GX3M4A 1600C9 @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / Air


Overclock a bit man, doesn't take much effort.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


GO Huskies























































Small update from me, doesn't change my rank but may help me keep it longer.

FtW 420 6.734s / Gigabyte p67a-ud4 b3 / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5505MHz / Corsair Dominator GTX2 @ 1866MHz 7-7-7 20 1T / air


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Can the GTX 2's do 1866 6-6-6?

Also, I actually dislike the Huskies a lot... I just also hate UK even more... Go Cards!


----------



## FtW 420

Not on this b3 ud4 yet, hoping bios updates help. I've booted 6-7-6 but not even 1m stable. I'll have to try it again, getting better with the subtimings now, shaved off almost 50 ms with the exact same cpu clock & main timings.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Have you been able to get that stable on other boards?


----------



## FtW 420

yeah, here's a 1900Mhz 6-6-5 pi 1m run. This was 1.7V.
http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/y...s/pi1m7171.jpg


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Sweet! Why is your NB so low, mang?


----------



## FtW 420

Was being tricky trying to get high cpu clocks & uncore at the same time, I found a profile that was letting me boot colder but got the nasty CBB again when I made changes.


----------



## munaim1

munaim1 6.817s / ASUS P8P67 Pro B2 / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5511MHz / G Skill RipjawX @ 1903mhz 8-9-8-24 2T / Water










BTW just wanted to know If I had 8GB of RAM would it be the same time or faster?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Was being tricky trying to get high cpu clocks & uncore at the same time, I found a profile that was letting me boot colder but got the nasty CBB again when I made changes.


Did you have to keep VTT really low?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


GO Huskies










don't hate, bass, we all can't be Morehead fans


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


don't hate, bass, we all can't be Morehead fans










But some of us can









Or well... we can pretend to be. My brother went there for a semester... then he transferred back to Notre Dame lol. Pursuing a lady... silly bro.


----------



## nolonger

Updated and I'm not going to add stock scores.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Updated and *I'm not going to add stock scores.*


lolz... I guess that's fair, since my SB runs 1M as fast @stock as my E8400 did @ 4.25GHz. I will bump my clock some this weekend and give you something to post then.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


lolz... I guess that's fair, since my SB runs 1M as fast @stock as my E8400 did @ 4.25GHz. I will bump my clock some this weekend and give you something to post then.










Maybe I should go as far as not allowing SB runs higher than 8s?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Maybe I should go as far as not allowing SB runs higher than 8s?










ouch, man, ouch









but mine's just a meager non-k 2500...


----------



## compudaze

How about an overall top 50? Then maybe a Top 20 losers bracket for AMD? ;p


----------



## grishkathefool

grishkathefool 9.95s / MSI P67A - GD65 B3 / Intel Core i5 2500 @ 3.791MHz / Corsair CMX8GX3M4A 1600C9 @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / Air

*AND*

grishkathefool 10.328s / EP45-UD3P Rev 1.1 /Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 4.608GHz / Gskill F2-6400CL4S @ 1026MHz 5-5-5-15 2T / Air


----------



## LostKauz

LostKauz 21s / MSI 870-G45 / Phenom II x4 B55 @ 3.2GHz / Corsair Dominator 1600MHz 7-7-7-20 / H50


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;13054032*
> hope im doing this right as far as posting this correctly im not even sure what my "time" is if some one could direct me to that info ill fix this post.


your format would be:

LostKauz 21s / MSI 870-G45 / Phenom II x4 B55 @ 3.2GHz / Corsair Dominator 1600MHz 7-7-7-20 / H50


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;13054032*
> LostKauz 21s / MSI 870-G45 / Phenom II x4 B55 @ 3.2GHz / Corsair Dominator 1600MHz 7-7-7-20 / H50
> http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/7756/superpi1m.png


Wrong version of Super Pi? Need to use the mod1.5 XS version.


----------



## SystemTech

You can count me in, i think im top 5 AMD








http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...be_12sec_203ms










SystemTech 12.203s / ASUS Crosshair III Formula / AMD Phenom II 965 @ 5700MHz / Corsair Dominator GT 1600C7 @ 1520MHz 6-6-6-18 1T / LN2


----------



## munaim1

Just a little update









Munaim1 -- *6.754s* -- i5 2500k @ 5.5Ghz -- Asus P8P67 Pro-- G Skill RipjawX @ 1884Mhz 8,9,8,24 1T -- Water


----------



## XrOo

<< link removed >>

I have missed out on the ram memory tab (settings) etc. I will come back with a better pic ^_^


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XrOo*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


You may want to read the OP if you want your result added.


----------



## XrOo

Ouch sorry OP







Please delete my picture, if possible? Memory is/was stock, 1600mhz 1.5volt


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XrOo;13270361*
> Ouch sorry OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please delete my picture, if possible? Memory is/was stock, 1600mhz 1.5volt


Also you have to add the spec formatting for the post, I'll use compudaze's for the example
compudaze 6.645 / ASUS Sabertooth P67 / Intel Core i7 2600K @ 5.633GHz / Corsair Vengeance @ 938MHz 9-11-9-27 1T / Water
Substitute in your own name, time & specs.
Nice chip, 6.77 in windows 7 without tweaks... wish I had that one...


----------



## nolonger

Sorry for slacking, guys. Updated!


----------



## Flying Toilet

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Flying Toilet 14.718 / ASUS P5N-D 750i SLI / Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 @ 3200Mhz/ OCZ HPC Reapers @ 667 Mhz 4-4-4-12 / Air


----------



## nolonger

Could you replace that screenshot with one that shows the memory speed please?


----------



## Asmola

Asmola 6.594s / ASUS P8P67 Deluxe / Intel Core i7 2600K @ 5608MHz / G.Skill Ripjaws X @ 1108MHz 7-10-7-25 1T / Air










Mem's doesn't affect on 1M.. i need better CPU!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Your screenie shows 6.594!

Also, memory definitely effects 1M. Get some Hypers in there with 7-7-6 20 timings and that'll be below 6.500 seconds.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Your screenie shows 6.594!

Also, memory definitely effects 1M. Get some Hypers in there with 7-7-6 20 timings and that'll be below 6.500 seconds.


Fixed!









M4E arrives at friday so finally i can play with my hypers!







They didn't work at all with this P8P67 Deluxe..


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Sounds exciting!


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola;13289439*
> Mem's doesn't affect on 1M.. i need better CPU!


Sure it does. How else do you explain your score being better than mine? =)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13296406*
> Sure it does. How else do you explain your score being better than mine? =)


is it the timings or the speed or both? because fourth place is looking rather sweet right about now







0.20 between myself and ftw420.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13296442*
> is it the timings or the speed or both? because fourth place is looking rather sweet right about now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.20 between myself and ftw420.


Both! Also, operating system contributes a lot. A tweaked and stripped XP or 7 will cut a nice amount of time.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;13297112*
> Both! Also, operating system contributes a lot. A tweaked and stripped XP or 7 will cut a nice amount of time.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13297173*
> Thanks for the info.


Check this out for a nice, easy way to improve your Super Pi times:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-hwbot-team/926581-bassplayers-super-pi-guide.html


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;13297473*
> Check this out for a nice, easy way to improve your Super Pi times:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-hwbot-team/926581-bassplayers-super-pi-guide.html


Already did that my friend







only thing left to try is a stripped os. Maybe in the next couple of weeks


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13297833*
> Already did that my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only thing left to try is a stripped os. Maybe in the next couple of weeks


Best of luck!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;13299064*
> Best of luck!


Thanks 4th place here I come









It's crazy though, I couldn't manage to get it any quicker, 0.020 difference from ftw420's time.


----------



## FtW 420

I need to get working on my score again before you knock me back in the ranking...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim 1*


Already did that my friend







only thing left to try is a stripped of. Maybe in the next couple of weeks










 I have been seeing you bench a lot lately so if you PM me your Email I will give you access to my dropbox file and put a Tiny XP in there for a few days. 
Sorry FTW, I just want to see you push harder


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have been seeing you bench a lot lately so if you PM me your Email I will give you access to my dropbox file and put a Tiny XP in there for a few days. 
Sorry FTW, I just want to see you push harder










wow perfect example of a wonderful community







thanks much appreciated and no hard feelings ftw420 but I guess that 4th is looking right back at me


----------



## nolonger

Updated Asmola!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13305990*
> wow perfect example of a wonderful community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks much appreciated and no hard feelings ftw420 but I guess that 4th is looking right back at me


Friendly competition is great, more boints for OCN! We'll get into 20th yet.
I'll have to get back to memory tweaks, you still have more clockspeed & it won't be easy for me to keep that spot...


----------



## compudaze

Just stay away from 3rd guys =)


----------



## Davidsen

Phenom II X2 550 @4231.8 / 273x15.5 @1.536v - H50 cooling

16.380s


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Friendly competition is great, more boints for OCN! We'll get into 20th yet.
I'll have to get back to memory tweaks, you still have more clockspeed & it won't be easy for me to keep that spot...


hell yeah ocn ftw







I didn't really tweak the memory when I did those runs, that maybe something I take a look at when I get it running on xp.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Just stay away from 3rd guys =)


I doubt even with a stripped os I'll take third, but damn it i'll try


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I doubt even with a stripped os I'll take third, but damn it i'll try










That's the attitude I like to see!


----------



## UNOE

Here is my run. Validation is below.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


Here is my run. Validation is below.



Remember, you gotta do the formatting like in the OP
example
compudaze 6.645 / ASUS Sabertooth P67 / Intel Core i7 2600K @ 5.633GHz / Corsair Vengeance @ 938MHz 9-11-9-27 1T / Water

Also, should have a cpu-z memory tab open for a valid screenie.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13335759*
> Remember, you gotta do the formatting like in the OP
> example
> compudaze 6.645 / ASUS Sabertooth P67 / Intel Core i7 2600K @ 5.633GHz / Corsair Vengeance @ 938MHz 9-11-9-27 1T / Water
> 
> Also, should have a cpu-z memory tab open for a valid screenie.


Oh


----------



## sumonpathak

sumonpathak 14.336sec/Gigabyte G31M-ES2L / Intel Core 2 duo E7500 @ 3,795.1MHz / Corsair Gaming memory @ 862MHz / 5-6-6-20 / AIR


----------



## sumonpathak

sumonpathak 17.015s / ASUS M4A785T-M / Phenom II X4 968BE @ 4086.4 MHz / Corsair Value select DDR3 @ 1832MHz / 9-9-9-23 / Stock[AIR]


----------



## razr m3

razr m3

16.302s / ASUS M4A77TD Pro / Phenom II X4 955 @ 4.261GHz / 668.4MHz 7-7-7-21 1T / Rasa RS240

Attachment 208388


----------



## Rucka315

Rucka315 7.472s / Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 / Intel 2600k @ 5.001Ghz / 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 1t / Noctua C-14 /w dual fans


----------



## Electric

Electric 9.438s / Gigabyte X58A-UD3R Rev 2.0 / Intel Core i7 980x @ 4389.1GHz / 1600MHz 6-8-6-20 / Intel stock cooler


----------



## Horsemama1956

Horsemama1956 9.633 / Gigabyte H5M-UD2H / Intel Core i3 [email protected] 4.4GHz / Corsair Classic XM3 @ 600MHz 7-8-7-20 1T / Air


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*


Horsemama1956 6.633 / Gigabyte H5M-UD2H / Intel Core i3 [email protected] 4.4GHz / Corsair Classic XM3 @ 600MHz 7-8-7-20 1T / Air


You mean *9*.633!

I was like


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


You mean *9*.633!

I was like










heh yeah, I typed in a 6 instead of a 3 and went crazy I think.


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

I complete SuperPi 1M in 19 seconds. There's a guy here that gets the same with a Phenom II X4 at 3.55GHz while I have to make do with a Core 2 Duo P7450 at 2.7GHz. WTH? How is my CPU the same speed?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel;13500295*
> I complete SuperPi 1M in 19 seconds. There's a guy here that gets the same with a Phenom II X4 at 3.55GHz while I have to make do with a Core 2 Duo P7450 at 2.7GHz. WTH? How is my CPU the same speed?


your using the wrong version of superpi, you need to be usong the mod1.5 XS version.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel;13500295*
> I complete SuperPi 1M in 19 seconds. There's a guy here that gets the same with a Phenom II X4 at 3.55GHz while I have to make do with a Core 2 Duo P7450 at 2.7GHz. WTH? How is my CPU the same speed?


AMD processors are slower [at SuperPi] than Intel processors.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;13518881*
> AMD processors are slower [at SuperPi] than Intel processors.


Fixed.


----------



## broken pixel

My aging OCZ Vertex 60Gs 1.6FW
Intel ICH10R | 3X RAID0 
--









03-November-2010_19-17_OCZ_VERTEX_60G_x3_RAID_0_128K_ICH10R


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13530164*
> My aging OCZ Vertex 60Gs 1.6FW
> Intel ICH10R | 3X RAID0
> --










wrong thread bro


----------



## broken pixel

Lol! I blame the good Ale. : ) Thanks for bringing this to my attention. 
Yay!


----------



## Ishinomori

Ishinomori 8.456 / GA-P67A-UD4-B3 / i5-2500k @ 4.5ghz / Crucial Ballistix 800mhz 9/10/9/29 1T / Air

Attachment 211746


----------



## veblen

veblen 8.395 / Biostar TP67XE / Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz / G. Skill ECO 1.35v 800MHz 7-8-7-24 2T / H2O


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Slappa

AMD SuperPi 1M - HWBOT


----------



## xstasy

^ Ouch, 6ghz @ 10s thats terribly slow, i get 10s on stock bro...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xstasy;13636405*
> ^ Ouch, 6ghz @ 10s thats terribly slow, i get 10s on stock bro...


You have a 2600k, much different. His score is great for AMD.


----------



## broken pixel

I beat my old score slightly, lol!

broken pixel 09.017s / ASUS P6X58D / Intel Core i7 930 @ 4531 MHz / Corsair Dominator GT @ 863.1MHz 6-6-6-15 1T / H20


----------



## stivut

This is my best...for now.
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...00k_6sec_625ms

Attachment 213165


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stivut*


This is my best...for now.
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...00k_6sec_625ms

Attachment 213165


----------



## Rixon

Sorry Phenom II guys with lower speed ram, my spot now








Edit: I used Super PI, not Super PI 1.5 mod, doing it wrong?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixon;13703654*
> Sorry Phenom II guys with lower speed ram, my spot now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I used Super PI, not Super PI 1.5 mod, doing it wrong?


Yup, need the 1.5 mod.


----------



## CL3P20

http://hwbot.org/submission/2176127_cl3p20_superpi_core_i7_930_7sec_870ms

poop efficiency.. still much tweaking for 1mil required. Nab'd 7th for 930 1mil, within 1sec for 2nd place









07.870 / Gigabyte OC / Intel Core i7 930 @ 5175 MHz / Gskill PI @ 657MHz 7-8-7-24 1T / DI


----------



## nolonger

Please post in the correct format guys! Some nice scores here waiting to be added.


----------



## PaulWuzHere

Here is mine. i7 2600 (not "k"... I know...)

9.3secs/Gigabyte GA-Z68A-S3-B3/i7 2600/Corsair 1600 @ 1333/Air


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulWuzHere;13767535*
> Here is mine. i7 2600 (not "k"... I know...)
> 
> 9.3secs/Gigabyte GA-Z68A-S3-B3/i7 2600/Corsair 1600 @ 1333/Air


Read the 1st page again if you missed a few steps.
Post your score plus CPUz CPU info. Launch CPUz again and
Point it to the memory section. Take screen shot and resubmit your
Score :^*


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulWuzHere;13767535*
> Here is mine. i7 2600 (not "k"... I know...)
> 
> 9.3secs/Gigabyte GA-Z68A-S3-B3/i7 2600/Corsair 1600 @ 1333/Air


Please read the OP.


----------



## PaulWuzHere

PaulWuzHere 8.849s /Gigabyte GA-Z68A-D3-B3 / Intel Core i7 2600 @ 4.38Ghz /Corsair Vengeance @ 702.2Mhz 9-9-9-24 / Air










Sorry about last post being jacked up... it was late









* Update - Reduced time from 9.185s to 8.849s w/ screenshot


----------



## xXSebaSXx

I will post mine up as well.

xXSebaSXx 10.359 / ASUS P5Q-E / Intel Core2Duo E7200 @ 5130MHz / OCX Reapers PC2 9200 @ 540MHz 5-5-5-15 2T / DICE

Link to HWBot submission: 10.359


----------



## jrbroad77

Do laptops count?

jrbroad77 15.057s / Thinkpad T510 / i5 560M @ 2.66-3.2ghz (turbo) / 6GB DDR3 1066 7-7-7-20 / Air


----------



## Khalam

Khalam 6.676


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## xXSebaSXx

oooppsss... sorrry for the double post in here. Please delete.


----------



## NoGuru

Nice time and watermark Bass.


----------



## munaim1

Munaim1 6.734s / ASUS P8P67 Pro B3 / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5583MHz / G Skill RipjawX @ 1083MHz 9-10-9-27 1T / Water










Tied with FTW 420 is good enough for me


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14032801*
> Nice time and watermark Bass.


Thanks









I love me some Hypers... 2350 8-8-8








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14061269*
> Munaim1 6.734s / ASUS P8P67 Pro B3 / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5583MHz / G Skill RipjawX @ 1083MHz 9-10-9-27 1T / Water
> 
> Tied with FTW 420 is good enough for me


But FtW doesn't make nub screenshot mistakes









Keep up the good work


----------



## compudaze

Just stay away from me! I lost my good chip and haven't been able to get another that could clock as high. I have some DDR3-2133 memory now, but can't pass 5.5 GHz.


----------



## chanster

Here is mine



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;14062683*
> Just stay away from me! I lost my good chip and haven't been able to get another that could clock as high. I have some DDR3-2133 memory now, but can't pass 5.5 GHz.


lol I think my chip can can do better, however, im a little scared to pump more than 1.65v. I was able to do 56x multi which I found to be rare in these chips, I could maybe do 57x multi+ with more voltage but don't wanna kill this baby.

For now I let you keep your spot









*EDIT:* I could probably beat your time, I validated 5.648 yesterday, with a little tweaking I could maybe run superpi lol







Check it out: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1054886-i5-2500k-extreme-oc-56x-multi.html#post14060844


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14072160*
> lol I think my chip can can do better, however, im a little scared to pump more than 1.65v. I was able to do 56x multi which I found to be rare in these chips, I could maybe do 57x multi+ with more voltage but don't wanna kill this baby.
> 
> For now I let you keep your spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* I could probably beat your time, I validated 5.648 yesterday, with a little tweaking I could maybe run superpi lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1054886-i5-2500k-extreme-oc-56x-multi.html#post14060844


I'll probably be selling my phase in the near future...

EDIT: But you is far


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;14072641*
> I'll probably be selling my phase in the near future...
> 
> EDIT: But you is far


yeah unfortunatly







but thats good because I would more than likely kill it by pushing it to it's max lol


----------



## Heat

Heat 10.310 / Gigabyte X58A-UD3R Rev 2 / Intel Core i7 980x @ 4000.2MHz / 6GB G.Skill PI @ 1600MHz 6-8-6-20/ *Stock Air Cooler*










I was finally able to reach 4GHz on this stock cooler, and my load temps reach about 70 degrees, so I'm pretty happy. (I'm going water soon, 3 RX480's.







)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Nicely done. I ran 4.2GHz on the stick cooler for about a month. It really is pretty beastly.


----------



## tha808evangelist

i just cleaned my rad with compressed air and the vacuum but will probably need to let it settle!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;14075288*
> Nicely done. I ran 4.2GHz on the stick cooler for about a month. It really is pretty beastly.


It is a good cooler for stock, used it on my 920 for the forum wars & think it was better than the old TRUE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tha808evangelist;14083306*
> i just cleaned my rad with compressed air and the vacuum but will probably need to let it settle!


I'm not an AMD guy, but have always read that AMD likes the tight timings more than higher frequency with looser timings.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Do they even make memory so bad it won't do 1700 9-9-9? 1700 11-11-11 is


----------



## munaim1

*NEW UPDATE*

Munaim1 6.687s / ASUS P8P67 Pro B3 / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5586.3MHz / G Skill RipjawX @ 1103.4MHz 9-10-9-27 1T / Water










Finally beat FTW420's time, compudaze your next bud


----------



## PunkNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXkeyboardkowboyXx;10376369*
> Sorry for my lack of info on my last submission, here is a new one with all the info needed.
> 
> Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P
> G.Skill Ripjaws 1600
> Amd 1055T
> Corsair H50 w/2 Delta TFC1212DE @~350CFM each
> 
> 16.052s @ 4.423GHz
> 
> View attachment 168485
> 
> 
> xXkeyboardKowboyXx 16.052s /Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P / Amd 1055T @ 4423MHz / Gskill ripjaws 11-11-11-29 2T / H2O


K-Kowboy:

Just wanted to let you know (since I just purchased these same MATRIX-PULLING fans), they don't go above 240CFM (sorry, not 350CFM). But even still, these are some AMAZING fans !!! The top of the line Delta 120x120x38mm fans can only pull up to 252CFM. But again, either way at 240 or 252CFM you can't find a better CFM fan @ 120x120x38mm. It simply doesn't exist, and if it does please let us know know in this post.

BTW, you can get them right here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130534301469&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNAFP:US:1123).

If by any chance this listing is moved the eBay sellers name is "eloot" and he custom made these for water cooled radiator setups... Later... PNugg...


----------



## kzinti1

I really don't know what I'm doing but is this what you want?


----------



## nolonger

Updated the thread. I have been very forgiving with the submissions due to me taking so long to get back to you. PLEASE remember to post in the correct format, else this takes forever to update.

Thank you!


----------



## saint19

Here is mine.

saint19 1 11.965s / MSI 990FXA-GD65 / AMD Phenom II X6 1090 @ 6199.9MHz / Corsair Vengeance @ 800MHz 8-8-8-24 2T / LN2


----------



## hallaor

hallaor 14.721s / Asus Maximus Formula / Intel Q6600 @ 3600MHz / 2x2 Kingston @ 900Mhz 6-6-6-18 2T / Air


----------



## munaim1

*UPDATE*

Munaim1 6.640s / ASUS P8P67 Pro B3 / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5627.9MHz / G Skill RipjawX @ 1111.1MHz 9-10-9-27 1T / Water










Sorry compudaze 3rd spot is mine


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14239880*
> *UPDATE*
> 
> Munaim1 6.640s / ASUS P8P67 Pro B3 / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5627.9MHz / G Skill RipjawX @ 1111.1MHz 9-10-9-27 1T / Water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry compudaze 3rd spot is mine


Nice!
Too nice, gonna have to start asking about your superpi tweaks...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

From the SS and the different styled windows, you can tell he killed that one process (blanking on the name, computer is in the dishwasher again).


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14247170*
> Nice!
> Too nice, gonna have to start asking about your superpi tweaks...


Thanks bud, services, and pretty much all processes ended, with a few exceptions







Gonna try and increase the bclk and see how far I can go.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;14247256*
> From the SS and the different styled windows, you can tell he killed that one process (blanking on the name, computer is in the dishwasher again).


I think it was yourself who told me about the olive theme and well it worked quite well









Hopefully should try again tonight when ambients cool down a bit. Thanks for your support guys


----------



## munaim1

*New Update*

Munaim1 6.609s / ASUS P8P67 Pro B3 / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5654.4MHz / G Skill RipjawX @ 1096.9MHz 9-10-9-27 1T / Water










Actually managed to get 6.594s but crashed when I hit printscreen, hopefully next time round I get it. Till then this will do









*EDIT:*
Only thing letting me down is the RAM, I wish I got some better ones, CL6 1600mhz would have done the trick I think.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14239880*
> *UPDATE*
> 
> Munaim1 6.640s / ASUS P8P67 Pro B3 / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5627.9MHz / G Skill RipjawX @ 1111.1MHz 9-10-9-27 1T / Water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry compudaze 3rd spot is mine


Nice time!







What are those mems? With better timings you should be able to push your time under 6,600s.









Edit: How many processes running on XP?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola;14254876*
> Nice time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are those mems? With better timings you should be able to push your time under 6,600s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: How many processes running on XP?


thanks bud but the post above that one shows a better pi run, 6.609s, however I did manage to get the exact same as you but it crashed when I hit printscreen









The RAMS are Gskill RipjawX CL7 1600 1.5, unfortunatly can't get the timings any better than that im afraid. I disabled a lot of services and process's can't remember now lol.

EDIT: What RAMs are you running and what volts?


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14263586*
> EDIT: What RAMs are you running and what volts?


Ripjaws X 6-8-6-24 1600MHz 1,5v @ 7-10-7-25 1T 2214MHz 1,7v. Good memory for it's price.
You need only 14 process, which includes superpi.


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;14270908*
> Updated!


Not sure if you saw mine.

Sent from my Android using TapaTalk


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;14276598*
> Not sure if you saw mine.
> 
> Sent from my Android using TapaTalk


I'm going to sleep now so I'm not going to check, but did you format it according to the OP? That's the most common reason not to be added!


----------



## nolonger

Sorry about that, forgot about your scores! Added now!


----------



## Crystal_Castles

I guess I can submit mine since it would put me in the number 10 slot for SB









Crystal_Castles 7.009s / Asus P8P67 Pro / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5400MHz / Corsair Vengeance @ 800MHz 8-8-8-24 1T / Water


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystal_Castles;14299590*
> I guess I can submit mine since it would put me in the number 10 slot for SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal_Castles 7.009s / Asus P8P67 Pro / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5400MHz / Corsair Vengeance @ 800MHz 8-8-8-24 1T / Water


Overclock the memory, should get you under 7 seconds.


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Lucifers

Lucifers 06.880s / Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 / I5 2500K @ 5.5 ghz / Mushkin Radioactive @ 1333 mhz 9-9-9-24 / Cooler Master Hyper 212+


----------



## Crystal_Castles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14300826*
> Overclock the memory, should get you under 7 seconds.


That's the best I can get out of them, SB memory straps suck. I can't tighten the timings other than to go down to something along the lines of 8-8-8-21 and I can only take it up to 1866 which my doodoo sticks don't like.

Though I managed to get sub 7 seconds anyway









Crystal_Castles 6.949s / Asus P8P67 Pro / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5407MHz / Corsair Vengeance @ 801MHz 8-8-8-24 1T / Water


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## saintpcr

8.970


----------



## sumonpathak

sumonpathak - 7.394sec - core i5 2500k -5115.3MHZ - GA Z68Z-UD4-B3-Corsair vengeance DDR3 @ 1600MHZ cl9-9-9-24 - CM HYPER 212+ with CM R4 








hope its allright


----------



## Hanjin

Testing out my new rig.










Hanjin 7.820s / Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4800MHz / G.Skill Ripjaw 2133mhz running @ 800MHz 11-11-11-28 1T / Water


----------



## FtW 420

FtW 420 6.422 / Gigabyte p67a ud4 b3 / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5796MHz / Corsair Dominator GTX2 @ 949MHz 7-7-7 20 1T / Ln2










testing out my new chip


----------



## sumonpathak

57x? cool


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14411608*
> FtW 420 6.422 / Gigabyte p67a ud4 b3 / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5796MHz / Corsair Dominator GTX2 @ 949MHz 7-7-7 20 1T / Ln2
> 
> SNIP!
> 
> testing out my new chip


2000 6-6-5 or bust


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;14438455*
> 2000 6-6-5 or bust


If you want to see something funny check my 32m score on the bot. My best time so i posted it but it's bad, no tweaking just ran it as the ln2 was running out.
Inefficient pi at it's best...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You should be doing sub 6:00 around 5.5 with a well tweaked OS!

You try my OS?


----------



## FtW 420

Yours was the one I was using, getting old & needs a reinstall though.
I had 3 liters left for testing & running benchies, tweaking took a back seat to frequency for the short session. Now I need some good PSC for this thing...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14438893*
> Yours was the one I was using, getting old & needs a reinstall though.
> I had 3 liters left for testing & running benchies, tweaking took a back seat to frequency for the short session. Now I need some good PSC for this thing...


Forgot you were having issues with getting the top strap on those guys. They should be good for 2200 7-7-6 around 1.75V or so. According to Dave, the TR2 1866 7-7-7 sticks work perfectly with his M4E... wonder if that SPD might help?

A reinstall is always helpful!


----------



## FtW 420

I can do 1866+ 7-7-7 no problem, can do 1m at 2133 with the 2600k where I couldn't with the 2500k, but no 32m love higher than 1866 with hypers.
my mushkin PSC can do 2133 32m no problem, at 9-11-9 though.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hmmm... you had no issues on X58, right?


----------



## FtW 420

No issues with x58, seems like most 1155 boards just don't like hypers very much.


----------



## BtrGrgThnD3d

8.431 / ASUS ROG GENE V / Intel i5 2500k @ 45331MHz / Corsair Vengance @ 824MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / Water

Doesn't seem brilliant...


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Romin

I Did this !

Romin 6.968 / Asus P8P67 Pro B3 / Intel Core i7 2600K @ 5400GHz / Corsair Vengeance @ 933MHz 8-9-8-18 1T / Water


----------



## Tunagoblin

Tunagoblin 6.860 / AsRock P67 Extreme4 B3 / Intel Core i5 2500K @ 5.508GHz / G.Skill RipjawsX @ 801MHz 8-8-8-24 1T / Air

Bah.. I forgot to open the memory tab...








If this is no good, I might try it with 1866....

Attachment 223183


----------



## kzinti1

I've beat my own time but since I pwn 8 seconds flat, I ain't posting it!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14481160*
> Tunagoblin 6.860 / AsRock P67 Extreme4 B3 / Intel Core i5 2500K @ 5.508GHz / G.Skill RipjawsX @ 801MHz 8-8-8-24 1T / Air
> 
> Bah.. I forgot to open the memory tab...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is no good, I might try it with 1866....
> 
> View attachment 223183


Windows XP x86 should help improve the time more, or get the win7 stripped down, some guys do very well in 7 when it is stripped right.

My latest, slowly upping the voltage & frequency....

FtW 420 6.312 / MSI P67 GD65 / Intel Core i7 2600K @ 5.861GHz / G.Skill RipjawsX @ 1078MHz 7-9-7-24 1T / ln2


----------



## TronRR

Fired up the old,slow,but dependable celeron rig.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14498232*
> Windows XP x86 should help improve the time more, or get the win7 stripped down, some guys do very well in 7 when it is stripped right.
> 
> My latest, slowly upping the voltage & frequency....
> 
> FtW 420 6.312 / MSI P67 GD65 / Intel Core i7 2600K @ 5.861GHz / G.Skill RipjawsX @ 1078MHz 7-9-7-24 1T / ln2










Keep up the good work!!


----------



## badatgames18

*badatgames18 7.379s/ EVGA P67 FTW/Intel core i7 [email protected]/ Gskill [email protected] 1100MHz 9-9-9-26 1T*


----------



## nolonger

Just giving you guys a heads up that this will go another week without updating. I'm getting on my flight to Taiwan in 8 hours and have tons of stuff to do. As you guys probably know moving is a lot of work and I'll have more work getting used to life there. If someone wants to take over the thread, I'm fine with that, or you guys could just wait for an update.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Dude.

Buy me stuff in Taiwan.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;14627144*
> Dude.
> 
> Buy me stuff in Taiwan.


Hehe









Shipping would probably break the deal.


----------



## badatgames18

Last bench before nighty night








*badatgames18 7.238s/ EVGA P67 FTW/Intel core i7 [email protected]/ Gskill [email protected] 1100MHz 9-9-9-26 1T WATER*


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;14627185*
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping would probably break the deal.


Drop it off on your way back


----------



## HobieCat

HobieCat 11.625s / MSI 790FX-GD70 / PHII 955 @ 6.0GHz / Mushkin Ridgebacks @833.4mhz 7-8-7-24 1T










This was from the August Ice event at Microcenter.


----------



## badatgames18

*badatgames18 7.191s/ EVGA P67 FTW/Intel core i7 [email protected]/ Gskill [email protected] 1111.2MHz 9-9-9-26 1T WATER*

back up chip
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14669499*
> HobieCat 11.625s / MSI 790FX-GD70 / PHII 955 @ 6.0GHz / Mushkin Ridgebacks @833.4mhz 7-8-7-24 1T
> ***SNIP
> 
> This was from the August Ice event at Microcenter.


nice! gonna buy am3 for fun so i can have something that actually scales under ln2


----------



## NoGuru

NoGuru 11.484 / ASUS Crosshair IV Formula / AMD Phenom 1090T @ 6131MHz / Corisair @ 862MHz 8-8-8-24 1T / LN2

Same as Hobbiecat, from August Ice at MC.


----------



## DB006

A slight improvement for me, sub 7 secs. Seems the latest bioses from MSI are over protective and drop the multiplier, so went back to 1.7 for a bit of benchmarking.

DB006 6.958 / MSI P67A GD55 / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5356mhz / 4 x 2gb Geil Value @ 673Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T / CM Hyper 212 + Air


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14689794*
> NoGuru 11.484 / ASUS Crosshair IV Formula / AMD Phenom 1090T @ 6131MHz / Corisair @ 862MHz 8-8-8-24 1T / LN2
> 
> Same as Hobbiecat, from August Ice at MC.


That's got a bit of BP efficiency in it.

None!

lol... next time we can work on efficiency!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;14724511*
> That's got a bit of BP efficiency in it.
> 
> None!
> 
> lol... next time we can work on efficiency!


LMAO, well it was more of a quick and dirty bench then anything.
We still did good none the less.


----------



## tasospaok123

tasospaok123 15.518 / Asus P5K Premium Wifi-ap / Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 @ 3680mHZ / 2x2GB Transcend DDR2 @ 920Mhz 6-6-6-18-2T/ Air


----------



## LazyDognet

Please ignore....posted in wrong forum (delete post please)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazyDognet;14819855*
> Please ignore....posted in wrong forum (delete post please)


You were looking for the superpi 32m thread.
Should OC more, still have some more free °C you can put on that chip, & more memory OC will help a lot too!


----------



## nolonger

Phew, just finished updating!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;14827451*
> Phew, just finished updating!


I think you forgot to add Guru and I to the top 10 AMD times.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14828840*
> I think you forgot to add Guru and I to the top 10 AMD times.


I was just about to say that


----------



## nolonger

Nah you dont deserve it. Haha jk









Will do it when I get home.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Haha I forgot to update it for Guru too in the 6GHz club.

Seems to be a theme here...


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah, I pretty much just looked past:sozo: No worries, life is busy.


----------



## 636cc of fury

2600k batch #: 3104C269
water

636cc of fury *6.484s* / Asus MIVE / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5711.7mhz / GSkill Ripjaw X @ 1085.1 7-9-7-20 1T / water


----------



## hermitmaster

What should I use for motherboard model if I'm running a laptop (sigrig)?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*


What should I use for motherboard model if I'm running a laptop (sigrig)?










Just say Dell Laptop.


----------



## PizzaMan

submission

New Pi for me


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;14924423*
> submission
> 
> New Pi for me


----------



## Cotton

I just saw that I didn't tab to the memory tab /facepalm

I ran a 32M as well, which I posted on that thread, that shows my memory tab. I ran them both consecutively.

Here is the link:
http://www.overclock.net/14941800-post802.html

Please have mercy on me.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*




I just saw that I didn't tab to the memory tab /facepalm

I ran a 32M as well, which I posted on that thread, that shows my memory tab. I ran them both consecutively.

Here is the link:
http://www.overclock.net/14941800-post802.html

Please have mercy on me.


Oh man, that is a pretty good run too. Can't you re-run it?


----------



## Xyphyr

Xyphyr's score 7.755s ASUS Maximus IV Gene Z / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5000MHz / G. Skill 4gb (2x2gb) @ 800MHz 9-9-9-24-2T


----------



## hermitmaster

11.653s / Dell XPS 17 L702X / i7 2720QM @ stock / 9-9-9-24-1T 1333 mhz / hermitmaster


----------



## PR-Imagery

PR-Imagery 8.713s / ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4700MHz / Corsair Vengeance @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*


2600k batch #: 3104C269
water

636cc of fury *6.484s* / Asus MIVE / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5711.7mhz / GSkill Ripjaw X @ 1085.1 7-9-7-20 1T / water












is something wrong with my submission?

or has the OP just not been updated?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*


is something wrong with my submission?

or has the OP just not been updated?


Your submission looks fine, the OP just happens to be out of the country at the moment.


----------



## nolonger

Updated. If your score wasn't published, please reread the OP.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Updated. If your score wasn't published, please reread the OP.


I'm not seeing why my score wasn't posted.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster;14990134*
> I'm not seeing why my score wasn't posted.


Looks right, NoL's a busy guy these days & think he just missed it...


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Looks right, NoL's a busy guy these days & think he just missed it...


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## SeniorBob

Seniorbob 7.582 / MSI P67A-GD43 / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5013.22MHz / G. Skill Ripjaws 1603MHz 9-9-9-24T / Air










Can I join the club? Or is registration closed?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

xxbassplayerxx 12.235 / 990FXA-UD3 / AMD 965 BE @ 5609.7MHz / Corsair Dominator GT @ 850MHz 6-6-6 18 1T / Dry ice


----------



## nolonger

Updated, Bass. Hermitmaster, I'd like to refrain from adding laptops, besides, you didn't overclock.


----------



## Wishmaker

Wishmaker 10.800 / Rampage III Formula X58 / I7 920 C0 @ 3800 MHz / G-SKILL CL7 @ 1444 MHz / 7-7-7-18 / Air

I'll join the 10 seconds club! Kind of hot outside, so I reduced clocks. When it is cooler, will run at 4.4 GHz with my C0







. I will also run with my D0 when temps drop outside


----------



## NoGuru

Looks good Bass! Ram looks real good. Those Doms?


----------



## SeniorBob

Edit: Woops, I see I covered the checksum by accident. Time for a new screenie


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;15026217*
> Looks good Bass! Ram looks real good. Those Doms?


Yup! They were chugging along at 1840 6-6-6 for most of the time, but I was able to get clocks a tiny bit higher by changing the BCLK (or whatever you call it on AMD) and I ended up with slightly slower memory because of that.


----------



## SeniorBob

Seniorbob 7.503 / MSI P67A-GD43 / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5013.22MHz / G. Skill Ripjaws 1603MHz 9-9-9-24T / Air










There we go


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If 50x is your top multiplier, try lowering one multi and pushing the BCLK a bit. You might end up with a higher speed.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;15026464*
> If 50x is your top multiplier, try lowering one multi and pushing the BCLK a bit. You might end up with a higher speed.


Might want to tighen that RAM too.


----------



## Xaero252

Xaero252 - 9.719 / Asus Rampage III Extreme / Intel Core i7 920 @ 4209.7MHz / G.Skill Pi DDR3 1600 @ 801.9MHz 6-8-6-20-1T / Water

I know, not that impressive ><









Also happens to be lower than my linux run, which was not accepted.







I guess its okay for 24/7 use though







It is also *NOT* in the rules section that you must be running windows - you might want to put that in the rules, since you can run superpi 1.5 mod in linux.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

xxbassplayerxx 10.922 / 990FXA-UD3 / AMD 965 BE @ 6299.9MHz / Corsair Dominator GT @ 900MHz 6-6-6 18 1T / LN2


----------



## Kryton

Kryton - 14.078sec / 790FX-GD70 / AMD 1100T @ 4818.5MHz / OCZ AMD Back Edition @ 876MHz 7-7-9 17 1T / H2O
Attachment 230424


----------



## reggiesanchez

reggiesanchez 10.406sec/ 990fxa-ud3 / amd 965be @ 6666.5mhz / corsair dominator gt @ 900mhz 6-6-6-19-1t / ln2


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez;15067505*
> reggiesanchez 10.406sec/ 990fxa-ud3 / amd 965be @ 6666.5mhz / corsair dominator gt @ 900mhz 6-6-6-19-1t / ln2


----------



## nolonger

Way to take first place! Nice job Reggie!


----------



## reggiesanchez

thanks guys the O.S. I used was terrible for super pi but That run was a result of 4 sessions. Think I can get closer to 10 sec with better OS


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*


reggiesanchez 10.406sec/ 990fxa-ud3 / amd 965be @ 6666.5mhz / corsair dominator gt @ 900mhz 6-6-6-19-1t / ln2










Awesome Reggie!
now to see if xxbassplayerxx can catch you!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Nahh... His chip is miles better!

Reggie, PM inbound.


----------



## Epocrion

Epocrion 7.748 / i5 2500k @5.0GHz / Corsair Vengeance C9 @ 1600Mhz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epocrion;15089737*
> Epocrion 7.748 / MSI P67A - GD53 / i5 2500k @5000MHz / 4GB Corsair Vengeance CL8 @ 800Mhz 8-8-8-24 1T


----------



## badatgames18

badatgames18 6.927 / Asus Maximus IV Extreme / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5400MHz / Corsair dominator gt 933MHz 6-8-6 1T / chiller

Attachment 231599


----------



## badatgames18

*badatgames18 6.895 / Asus Maximus IV extreme / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5400MHz / G. Skill Trident @ 1066MHz 6-9-6-29 1T / chiller*


----------



## NoGuru

Nice job Badat!


----------



## Pif

hi all, this is my PC

e8500 @ 4ghz , 2x1mushkin xp9200 1150mhz @ 842mhz 3-3-3-10 1T , Asus p5k-e wifi ap , musking vx550w , asus gtx280 top.

yahoo messenger id : piff


----------



## nolonger

Updated! You're almost into the top 10, Badat. If you tweak your OS some I'm sure you can make it!


----------



## sumonpathak

@badat...winxp plz


----------



## xXSebaSXx

xXSebaSXx 11.966 / Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P / AMD Phenom II X4 955BE @ 5750MHz / Mushkin Redline PC3 16000 @ 920MHz 7-7-6-21 / DICE

HWBot Link: http://hwbot.org/submission/2214221_

Screenshot


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work Sebas!


----------



## HAZED

HAZED 6.875 / Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3 / Intel Core i7 2600K @ 5416MHz / Crucial Ballistix Tracer @ 802.4MHz 8-8-8-19 / Water


----------



## eGGe

eGGe 8.400 / AsRock p67 Extreme4 / Intel i5 2500K @ 4500Mhz / G. Skill RipJawsX @ 666.7 Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T / AIR

Here's my score:


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## xP_0nex

xP_0nex / Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD5 / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4500Mhz / Corsair Dominator GT @ 933 9-10-9-27-1T


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*


xP_0nex / Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD5 / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4500Mhz / Corsair Dominator GT @ 933 9-10-9-27-2T











C1E kicked in so I can't verify CPU-frequency.


----------



## xP_0nex

Oops! Here we go again!

xP_0nex / Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD5 / Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4500Mhz / Corsair Dominator GT @ 933 9-10-9-27-1T


----------



## Kryton

Here's a quickie run from my 720 BE.

Kryton: 16.062sec/Asus CHV/Phenom II 720 BE @4280MHz/OCZ AMD Black Edition PC12800/CL7 7-9-24 1T @ 951MHz/H2O


----------



## sotexpb

sotexpb: 10.733 / GIGABYTE X58-UD3R / Intel i7 920 @ 3800Mhz / Corsair 3x2Gb @ 800 Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T / CoolerMaster V8 Air cooling


----------



## AMD_Freak

AMD_Freak:8.210/Gigabyte P67A-UD5-B3/Intel i5 2500K @4.613Ghz/ G.Skill Ripjaws X @ 1069Mhz -10-11-10-28 T1/Mugen2 -Air


----------



## badatgames18

badatgames18 6.437 / Asus Maximus IV Extreme / Intel Core i7 [email protected] 5828.8MHz / Adata xpg plus @1110 MHz 7-7-6 20 1T /SS









no tweaks.. base run medium clock


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice clocking


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Khalam

I knew I forgot to post something


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


I knew I forgot to post something



















Format please!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


badatgames18 6.437 / Asus Maximus IV Extreme / Intel Core i7 [email protected] 5828.8MHz / Adata xpg plus @1110 MHz 7-7-6 20 1T /SS









no tweaks.. base run medium clock










Those ram...2220 7-7-6









Also, install video card drivers, or just re-size the screen


----------



## Kai-

Kai- 6.864 / Asus P8Z68-V Pro / Intel Core i5 [email protected] 5471.8MHz / G.SKILL GBXM @810.7 8-8-8-24 2T / Water

(Technically AIO water, which is only as good as air really, but eh)

Also no idea why SuperPi is being weird like that and not showing memory.










http://i.imgur.com/MNjoJ.jpg


----------



## Wishmaker

You guys are awesome. Keep it up!


----------



## 636cc of fury

same chip as my prior entry


----------



## 636cc of fury

http://imgur.com/Oyp01


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Stevoandaredk5 17.651 / ASRock M3a770DE / AMD Phenom II X2 555BE @ 4000MHz / G. Skill RipJaws @ 800MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / Air


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Stevoandaredk5 17.390s / ASRock M3a770DE / AMD Phenom II X2 555BE @ 4000MHz / G.Skill @ 667MHz 8-8-8-25 1T / Air


----------



## {core2duo}werd

not really sure what happened to my time but i posted it years ago lol

{core2duo}werd 9.718s / EVGA 780i / Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 4725MHz / OCZ Gold @ 450MHz 5-6-6-17 2T / Water


----------



## mfranco702

I Join the thread

mfranco702 / 7.096 / Asus P8P67 / Core i7 2600K @ 5300 MHz / Corsair Vengeance @ 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 / Water


----------



## FtW 420

ftw 420 / 6.296/ Asus p67 maximus 4 extreme / Core i7 2600K @ 5884MHz / Corsair gtx2 @ 2240 MHz 7-76 20 1t / ln2


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> ftw 420 / 6.296/ Asus p67 maximus 4 extreme / Core i7 2600K @ 5884MHz / Corsair gtx2 @ 2240 MHz 7-76 20 1t / ln2


^^

sick


----------



## mxthunder

mxthunder / 7.980/ Asrock Z68 extreme 7 gen 3 / Core i5 2500K @ 4700MHz / Gskill ripjaws x @ 1600mhz 7-8-7-24 1T / water


----------



## mxthunder

updating my submission:

mxthunder / 7.530/ Asrock Z68 extreme 7 gen 3 / Core i5 2500K @ 5000MHz / Gskill ripjaws x @ 1600mhz 7-8-7-24 1T / water


----------



## cole2109

cole2109 / 6.484 / Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 / Core i7 2600K @ 5700MHz / Exceleram 2x2GB @ 2134 8-9-9-27 / SS


----------



## Bullant

Bullant / 7.082 / Asus Rampage3 Be / Core i7 990x @ 5.862Mhz/ Corsair Gtx2 @ 2010 7-7-7-24 1T /cascade

Bit more tweaking and should get bit lower


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yeah, like run XP! Not as much of a difference in 1M, but you might get sub 7 with the exact same settings.


----------



## CL3P20

CL3P20 8.157 / Gigabyte EP45-UD3R / Intel Core 2 [email protected] 5700MHz / Crucial Ballistix PC6400 @ 1200mhz 5-6-6-16 / DI


----------



## NoGuru

Nice Clepto! Is that an old sub or are you still using that for a background? I still have that one saved somewhere.


----------



## CL3P20

its a fresh one.. just finished runs the other night... liked the background.. havent changed it.


----------



## sumonpathak

sumonpathak 7.176/P8Z68 Deluxe/i5 [email protected]/Gskill Ripjaws X @ 1648 C9/Air

submission

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2232754_

EDIT: HWBOT TAG Not working here????


----------



## CL3P20

CL3P20 7.172/MIV Gene/i7 [email protected]/Gskill PI @ 2216mhz, 7-10-7-24

7.172s 1mil @ 5.19ghz / 2600k


----------



## johnksss

Just for fun...
7.180 With an I7-2960xm


----------



## The Pook

AMD Phenom II X4 960T
ASRock 870 Extreme 3 RS2
16GB Corsair XMS3 1600



15.603 seconds

CPU @ 4431.2Mhz (211x21) 1.512v
NB @ 2954Mhz 1.375v
RAM @ 1688 8-9-8-20 1.75v
Cooler Master Gemini S
Air

budget warrior


----------



## broken pixel

broken pixel 08.986s / ASUS P6X58D-P / Intel Core i7 930 @ 4532.8 MHz / Patriot Viper Xtreme @ 863.4 MHz 9-9-9-23 1T / WATER

Sorry for the crap photo. I was drunk OC that night and was to lazy to ctrl print screen, use paint and save as a jpg.


----------



## SorcerXL

Sorcerxl 8.892s / Gigabyte GA-EX58-EXTREME / Intel Core I7 @ 4576 Mhz / Kingston HyperX @ 653 Mhz 8-8-8-23 1T / CPU AIR ; NB Water


----------



## TinGolon

*Cpu* Intel i5 [email protected]/1.544v

*Mother* Asus P8P67 LE

*RAM* Kingston value [email protected] /8gb

*Cooler* Antec Khuller 920

*score 7.050s*


----------



## tha808evangelist

opps forgot to put the screen shot, but got it now.


----------



## tha808evangelist

24.911s / biostar A78OL / amd sempron 140 @ 3726 mhz/ Corsair XMS2 Xtreme Performance @ 368 mhz 5-4-4-12 1T/ air


----------



## johnksss

M18x R1 Laptop
7.180


----------



## TinGolon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tha808evangelist*
> 
> 24.911s / biostar A78OL / amd sempron 140 @ 3726 mhz/ Corsair XMS2 Xtreme Performance @ 368 mhz 5-4-4-12 1T/ air






awesome, you perspire the Sempron ... very good score !


----------



## dVeLoPe

hey can I join? I dont know if i took the screenshot right but here it is! SCORE *6.830*


----------



## tha808evangelist

Quote:


> TinGolon-awesome, you perspire the Sempron ... very good score !


thanks!! i want to get one of the TA series of biostar motherboards to unlock the chip and overclock it,


----------



## TinGolon

jajaja... an animal !

Show me those scores when you do.

greetings !


----------



## TinGolon

*dVeLoPe :*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> hey can I join? I dont know if i took the screenshot right but here it is! SCORE *6.830*






good score .. congratulations!


----------



## dVeLoPe

thanks ive never ran this before and clearly would get a better score with differnt memory/timings (30$ 1600 cas9 g.skill ram) but from what I can tell im ranked # 8 with this score


----------



## CL3P20

CL3P20 6.708 / Asus MIII Gene / Intel Core i5 660 @ 6378MHz / Gskill PI @961 MHz 7-9-7 24 1T /LN


----------



## Witchdoctor

Witchdoctor 6.567 / P67 AsRock Fatality Pro / Intel Core i7 2500K @ 5688MHz / G.Skill RipjawsX @ 1064 7-9-7-27 1T

Did this on a gaming rig I built as a Christmas present ....... LOL

Cooling was a TT FRIO


----------



## TinGolon

OMG ! ... amazing !

...good batch !


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*
> 
> Witchdoctor 6.567 / P67 AsRock Fatality Pro / Intel Core i7 2500K @ 5688MHz / G.Skill RipjawsX @ 1064 7-9-7-27 1T
> Did this on a gaming rig I built as a Christmas present ....... LOL
> Cooling was a TT FRIO


Nice chip but that much voltage on air? Probably never going to hit those clocks again


----------



## valleydaz

valleydaz 8.270 / ASRock Z68 Pro3 / Intel Core i5 @ 4600MMz / Corsair Vengence @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1t /


----------



## xProxius

Here it is lol
Xaphan187/ 18.383 /Asus 990FX Sabertooth /AMD [email protected] mhz / G.Skill Snipers @ 9-9-9-24-1t


----------



## hellphyre

hellphyre 7.30 / ASRock Z68 Fatal1ty Pro Gen3 / Intel Core i5 2500K @ 5200MHz / G.Skill Ripjaws X @ 2133MHz 11-11-11-29 1t /


----------



## 113802

WannaBeOCer 13.385 / Hewlett-Packard 1657 / Intel Core i7 2630QM @ 2.0-2.9Ghz / Hyundai + Micron 9-9-9-24-1T / Air/Stock cooling










Does a laptop processor count?


----------



## {core2duo}werd

{core2duo}werd 7.145 / Asrock z68 PRO3 GEN3 / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 5.3Ghz / G.skill ares ddr3 1600 9-9-9-24-1T / water


----------



## flipe

flipe 8.410 / ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 / Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4500.8MHz / Mushkin Silverline @ 800.2MHz 9-9-9-24 1T /

I had to open prime up and let it run under load for a 2nd screenshot showing 4500mhz since my offset overclock drops back down to 1600 as soon as it finishes.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Is this even being updated anymore?


----------



## Bullant

I think its been like 6 months the last time it was updated


----------



## FtW 420

Nolonger went to school overseas, probably too busy with the local chicks for him to remember to stop in at OCN once in a while


----------



## HobieCat

HobieCat 6.859s / i7 2600k @ 5400mhz / Asus MIVE / Dominator GT @ 1108mhz 8-8-8-24 1T / Air


----------



## Ghooble

Just a question, if I'm looking to improve my time for this will my RAM speed/timings help? I know I have to OC my 2500k more but I was wondering how much a factor RAM is in this bench


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Just a question, if I'm looking to improve my time for this will my RAM speed/timings help? I know I have to OC my 2500k more but I was wondering how much a factor RAM is in this bench


Yes, ram speed/tighter timings help improve superPI times.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes, ram speed/tighter timings help improve superPI times.


Noticeable like tenths of seconds? Or are we talking in the realm of a few hundredths? Say from 1600 9-9-9-24 to 1866 9-9-9-24?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Noticeable like tenths of seconds? Or are we talking in the realm of a few hundredths? Say from 1600 9-9-9-24 to 1866 9-9-9-24?


That OC will be negligible, but if you were to raise it to something like 2000 7-10-7 (or 2200 8-8-8 like I have up there ^), then you would start to see hundredths and maybe even tenths of a second come off.

There are other tweaks too, like setting the priority of superpi to "realtime" and using stripped down versions of windows XP. Also try setting the affinity of superpi to your strongest core.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Noticeable like tenths of seconds? Or are we talking in the realm of a few hundredths? Say from 1600 9-9-9-24 to 1866 9-9-9-24?
> 
> 
> 
> That OC will be negligible, but if you were to raise it to something like 2000 7-10-7 (or 2200 8-8-8 like I have up there ^), then you would start to see hundredths and maybe even tenths of a second come off.
> 
> There are other tweaks too, like setting the priority of superpi to "realtime" and using stripped down versions of windows XP. Also try setting the affinity of superpi to your strongest core.
Click to expand...

I do set affinity, priority never has changed performance of anything for me. If I had an SSD or something I would maybe go into stripped OS' for benching


----------



## FtW 420

SSDs make no difference to anything but pcmark & disk benchies, if you do have an extra drive around 32 bit XP should make some improvement on it's own for pi.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> SSDs make no difference to anything but pcmark & disk benchies, if you do have an extra drive around 32 bit XP should make some improvement on it's own for pi.


They themselves make no difference but when I'm constantly tweaking an OC for a few more mhz and restarting my computer every 3minutes it eases the annoyance of long bootups


----------



## FtW 420

This is true, running on the edge of stability, the faster you can get to desktop & run the bench the better... But there can be tradeoffs, like when running higher pci-e frequency, my SSDs will flake out with increased pci-e faster than most of my HDD,


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This is true, running on the edge of stability, the faster you can get to desktop & run the bench the better... But there can be tradeoffs, like when running higher pci-e frequency, my SSDs will flake out with increased pci-e faster than most of my HDD,


PCI freq as in PCIe 2 vs PCIe 3? Or frequency of the GPU in the slot?


----------



## FtW 420

The pci-e frequency set in the mobo, it can affect gpu, sata, usb, lots of things. With sandy it's tied into the bclk, increasing that will also increase the pci-e frequency.


----------



## jacksonn24




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

xxbassplayerxx/Moparman/Remnant888888 6.641 / X58A-OC / i7 980X @ 6300.4 MHz / Corsair Dominator GT @ 720 MHz 7-7-6-19-1t / LN2


----------



## Bullant

Nice score bass, you holding back on memory ,is that on a reserve run ,in the process off getting into ln2 myself,cant wait.X58A-OC great board


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

We were really close to the range of stability so we dropped down the memory and uncore to relieve the stress on the chip. It doesn't make too much of a difference with 1M, though the difference would be much larger in 32M.


----------



## teki_otaku

May I join in? Wanna post my 1M Super Pi times too.

Regards,


----------



## Schmuckley

Hmm..no 3770 scores here? :







:


----------



## H969

9.314s / Asus P6T / Intel Core i7 920 @ 4200MHz / OCZ Gold @ 800MHz 8-8-8-24 1T / Air


----------



## mxthunder

mxthunder / 7.032/ Asrock Z68 extreme 7 gen 3 / Core i5 2500K @ 5300MHz / Gskill ripjaws x @ 1600mhz 7-8-7-24 1T / water

a new personal best for me:


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Hmm..no 3770 scores here? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


FtW 420 / 6.062s / MSI z77a-gd55 / Core i7 3770k @ 5955MHz / Gskill trident x @ 2464mhz 10-12-12-28 2T / cascade


----------



## NoGuru

Great time FTW but I am curious, did you try other timings and get worse scores? I know my Tridents will run 10-11-11-24-1T at 2600 with no volts added but I haven't checked for efficiency yet.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Great time FTW but I am curious, did you try other timings and get worse scores? I know my Tridents will run 10-11-11-24-1T at 2600 with no volts added but I haven't checked for efficiency yet.


I did play around a bit, for timings I was also passing 32m at 8-10-10 2320mhz, in 1m I did 2804 10-12-12, but got a 6.093 with lower cpu speed. This one with the faster cpu was still my best time so far. Seemed like using lower mem straps was letting me boot up with just a bit more cpu frequency.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I did play around a bit, for timings I was also passing 32m at 8-10-10 2320mhz, in 1m I did 2804 10-12-12, but got a 6.093 with lower cpu speed. This one with the faster cpu was still my best time so far. Seemed like using lower mem straps was letting me boot up with just a bit more cpu frequency.


Okay that is good to hear. So much tweaking with all the new memory configs possible.


----------



## Eggy88

Eggy88 / 5.756s / Asus Maximus V Gene / Core i7 3770k @ 6360MHz / Gskill @ 2261mhz 11-12-11-31 2T / LN2


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wow man... lots of potential there! You might be able to cut a bit more with XP or at least by turning off Aero!


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Wow man... lots of potential there! You might be able to cut a bit more with XP or at least by turning off Aero!


I know, i did not have a stipped disk at hand at that time, will see if i get the time to try again, but not really worth it. The chip wont do a 1M run at more then 6360Mhz, so with a stripped disk i still wont climb more then 10-15 places on Hwbot, and that only puts me at mid 40's.

We have a good thing here in Norway that allows us to buy things online and try them and then return it for 100% refund if we are not pleased with the product as long as it is in the same condition. I'll order 4-5 3770K's from different stores once i have my tax money, bench them and return the once that does not clock well.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wish we had that in the US!


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Wish we had that in the US!


Yeah it's quite a sweet deal, you are limited to 1-2 chips per online seller before they will start to refuse the refund, and since Norway is a small country with limited market we only have ~8 online stores. But as long as you have the money to cover the cost of ~10 chips until you are refunded the money it's plain sailing (remember the 3770K is ~430USD over here)


----------



## yujen

11.497s / Asus p8h61-m lx / i5-2320 @ 3.0GHz / kingston DDR3 4GB(2x2GB) / Air


----------



## deafboy

My contribution... 7.613 seconds


----------



## HandBanana

3770K @ 5Ghz Running CentOS6 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## alex4069

8.457s / Asrock z68 pro3 gen3 / i5 2500k @4.5Ghz / G.skills Ripjaws x series 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 /


----------



## Ralyn

8.392s / MSI P67A-GD53 (B3) / i5 2500k @ 4.5GHz / Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 / Air


----------



## HobieCat

Done at the Overclock.net Grand Champion Series. Real frequency was 6858mhz

HobieCat 10.203s / Phenom II 955 BE @ 6858mhz / Biostar TA890FXE / Corsair Dominator GT @ 846mhz 6-6-6-24 1T / LN2


----------



## HAZED

HAZED 6.750 / Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3 / Intel Core i7 2600K @ 5516MHz / Mushkin Redline @ 1069.8MHz 9-11-10-28-1T / Water


----------



## jjjc_93

How about a quick Ivy sub to kick off the sub 6s stuff?









JJJC 5.547 / Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H / Intel Core i7 3770K @ 6561MHz / Team Xtreem LV @ 1312MHz 9-12-12-31 1T / LN2


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> How about a quick Ivy sub to kick off the sub 6s stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJJC 5.547 / Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H / Intel Core i7 3770K @ 6561MHz / Team Xtreem LV @ 1312MHz 9-12-12-31 1T / LN2


Nice 1m JJJC,is this your best binned 3770k to date?


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant*
> 
> Nice 1m JJJC,is this your best binned 3770k to date?


Sort of, it was a nice CPU with a single core active, crap with 2 or more. 6.65 max validation speed on single core, 6.45 max on 2+ cores.


----------



## Janac

CPU: Core i5 661 @4213,0 MHz (26x162)
mobo: Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD3
Chipset: P55A
RAM: G. Skill NQ Series 1600MHz (stock) 4GB DDR3 9-9-9-24
cooling: Cooler Master Hyper TX3


----------



## dogbiscuit

dogbiscuit 11.666 / Gigabyte z77 DS3H / intel Core i3 2130 @ 3.4 GHz / Kingston HyperX Blu 1333MHz 7-8-7-21 1T / Air


----------



## Janac

New:


----------



## Helios.be

bevdberg 7.780 / Asus P8Z77- v PRO / intel I5 3750K @ 4.8 GHz / Patriot Viper xtreme 1600MHz 11-11-11-30 3T / water


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If you're looking for improvement, your sticks can probably do 1600 9-9-9 1T.

I'd be surprised if 11-11-11 3T is the best they can do.


----------



## sliflex

SLIFLEX 7.456/ Asus maximus V gene / intel I7 3770K @ 4.9 GHz / Mushkin redline @ 2400Mhz 11-12-11-31 2T / water(h70)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nndup7pbds3uckd/Naamloos.png?m


----------



## sliflex

SLIFLEX 7.456/ Asus maximus V gene / intel I7 3770K @ 4.9 GHz / Mushkin redline @ 2400Mhz 11-12-11-31 2T / water(h70)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nndup7pbds3uckd/Naamloos.png?m


----------



## Helios.be

I know, i bought them like 2 days ago. They sell as 2400 certified, so ill look into that. Would that change the pi time a lot?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helios.be*
> 
> I know, i bought them like 2 days ago. They sell as 2400 certified, so ill look into that. Would that change the pi time a lot?


It depends on what you mean by "a lot". 32M would see up to ~30 seconds going from 1600 11-11-11 3T to 2400 9-11-11 1T. 1M should see ~0.1-0.3 seconds.


----------



## Schmuckley




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Nice!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


Yeah, some nice numbers.


----------



## Helios.be

5.7 ghz... Me wantz. Custom waterloop i suppose?


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helios.be*
> 
> 5.7 ghz... Me wantz. Custom waterloop i suppose?


Look at that vcore, definitely not water. Phase or Dry Ice is my bet.


----------



## johnvosh

johnvosh/9.906s / MSI Z77A-GD65 / i5-3570K @ 3.4GHz / G.Skill Ares DDR3 @ 800MHz 16GB(4x4GB) 9-9-9-24 / Air



*Update*

johnvosh/8.736s / MSI Z77A-GD65 / i5-3570K @ 4.2GHz / G.Skill Ares DDR3 @ 800 MHz 16GB(4x4GB) 9-9-9-24 / Air


----------



## johnvosh

johnvosh/12.636s / Alienware M17xR3 / i7-2670QM @ 2.2GHz / Kingston DDR3 @ 800MHz 16GB(4x42GB) 11-11-11-28 / Air... Laptop's a little slower than my desktop!


----------



## broken pixel

delete, oops 2x


----------



## broken pixel

I will take a spot in the 7s please









broken pixel / 7.580s / Asus Rampage IV Extreme / Intel Core i7 3930k @ 5005MHz / Corsair Dominator GT @ 1067.5MHz 9-11-10-27-1T1T / Water


----------



## johnvosh

johnvosh/8.330s / Asus Sabertooth Z77 / i5-3570K @ 4.4GHz / G.Skill Ares DDR3 @ 800 MHz 8GB(2x4GB) 9-9-9-24 / Air


----------



## sliflex

sliFleX / 6.926s / Asus Maximus V Gene / Intel Core i7 3770k @ 5278MHz / Mushkin redline @ 1116.7MHz 9-11-10-28-1T / Water


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Mr.Eiht / 7.254s / Asus Sabertooth / Intel Core i7 3930k @ 5300MHz / G.Skill Ripjaws @ 533.4MHz 7-7-7-20-2T / Water


I just thought there are way to few 3930Ks in here









Thank you very much for maintaining the list nolonger!


----------



## Kindredice

kindredice - 07.364s - Ivy Bridge 3570k @ 5005mhz / Gigabyte Z77P-D3 / Kingston HyperX @ 800 9-9-9-27 1T / Hyper 212 +


----------



## johnvosh

johnvosh/37.643s / Asus KFN32-D Sli / 2x Dual Core Opteron 2218 @ 2.6GHz / Micron Tech DDR2 @ 333 MHz 8GB(4x2GB) 5-5-5-15 / Air


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Sad that this thread is not maintained anymore - now that I have a pretty good result.


----------



## Janac




----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Look at that vcore, definitely not water. Phase or Dry Ice is my bet.


DICE


----------



## Janac

what about me?


----------



## jellybeans69

jellybeans69/ 7.280s / Asrock Pro4-M / i5-3570k @ 5.1 GHz / G.Skill DDR3 @ 800 MHz 8GB(4x2GB) 9-9-9-27 / Air


----------



## Kindredice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> jellybeans69/ 7.280s / Asrock Pro4-M / i5-3570k @ 5.1 GHz / G.Skill DDR3 @ 800 MHz 8GB(4x2GB) 9-9-9-27 / Air


I see your 7.280 and raise you to 7.239







all I did different was ram timings, voltage was 1.5v btw it started throttling

kindredice / 7.239 / Gigabyte z77P-D3 / i5 3570K @ 5.1Ghz / HyperX DDR3 1600 CL 8-8-8-21 / Air Hyper 212Plus


----------



## broken pixel

Are they updating the scores? I don't see my name under the 7 sec area?

http://www.overclock.net/t/55790/official-superpi-1m-top-times/2820#post_18117956


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Are they updating the scores? I don't see my name under the 7 sec area?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/55790/official-superpi-1m-top-times/2820#post_18117956


It's been a while since the last update, OP has been a busy guy. I'll have to remember to ask him if he will be be able to do an update now & then or start getting caught up here when I have some spare time.


----------



## broken pixel

Thanks!


----------



## Janac

good a?


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,

can you update my score please as i am on W7 now ?

GRABibus 10.608s / ASUS Rampage Extreme / Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 4.4GHz / OCZ Intel Extreme Edition @ 815MHz 7-7-7-24 1T / air

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/10608g.jpg/

Thank you


----------



## kleptodathief

33secs on 2.4ghz a6-3240m oc


----------



## josephimports

josephimports 6.750s / Gigabyte Z77X-UP4 / Intel 3770k @ 5.4GHz / Corsair Vengeance @ 2666MHz 11-13-13-35 1T / water

1M


32M


----------



## mxthunder

Finally broke into the 6s range:


----------



## Schmuckley

Isn't this Greg's thread?


----------



## Unknownm

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/11453905.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Finally broke into the 6s range:


repost this after re reading page 1 post procedure .

example:
XXX/000000/XXX XXX/ 0000 0000/ etc.

Nice score by the way.


----------



## mxthunder

I know what the procedure is. have posted many results in here before. dont really care if it gets submitted or not just posting to post. the screenshot is invalid anyways.
thanks


----------



## Vi0lence

my hwbot submission. 6.885

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2348261_


----------



## BlindShot

Is it possible to kill a ssd running superpi @4.8ghz? After doing 1m in the 7s I got a bsod and a dead Ocz vertex2. New ssd drive and I'm back up and running just fine.


----------



## Vi0lence

i dont think so. could have been the drive just died.


----------



## BlindShot

Running in the 7s vs my old AMD phenom2 18s was sweet.


----------



## Yomny

I'm only getting the super pi app to run 50% of my cpu, any reason why? Thanks


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Super Pi is a single threaded application. It's not meant to use more than one core!


----------



## Yomny

So i wont really be able to max all the cores on the cpu? is this how im supposed to get the scores? Any way to run cpu to 100% ? Thanks


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yomny*
> 
> So i wont really be able to max all the cores on the cpu? is this how im supposed to get the scores? Any way to run cpu to 100% ? Thanks


You'll want to open Task Manager and set the affinity to one core (meaning the process can only use one core instead of spreading it across the other cores). However, Super Pi is a tweaking benchmark. Because it's so short and light load, most of the work to be done is in stripping an operating system and finding out which core is the fastest.


----------



## LambFx

[email protected]*5832MHz* (Air)
P8P67 Deluxe
DDR3 Patriot DIVISION 2 Viper [email protected] 2x4Gb
Timings: 10-11-10-27 1T

SuperPi 1.5 1M mode *6.343*

hwbot.org Super PI 1M i52500k Air

hwbot.org Super PI on air of all the results of all time


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

1.712V on air and that chip is still alive?! I killed a 2600K at 1.55V on air. These things were dying left and right at 1.6V... some of those were even frozen.

EDIT: Saw that you're using cold air. What kind of idle temperatures did you have?


----------



## LambFx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> 1.712V on air and that chip is still alive?!


Yes







10 minutes ago i play on BF, I use my computer-as usual PC for 24/7.

I chose this i52500k of three i52500k. When I tested the chips my MSI P67A-GD80 (B3) DEAD and a locomotive to i52500k







vcore was =1.65V. Then I got ASUS, very very good MB!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> EDIT: Saw that you're using cold air. What kind of idle temperatures did you have?


About 3-5 degrees outside and about 30 degrees in the BIOS without load on CPU vcore 1.710V.

PS good chip! But for 24/7 only @4800MHz, if a little more - fells LinX, Prime95 and other


----------



## Yomny

Thank you for the explanation, it makes sense.


----------



## Chester McFly

Chester McFly 7.38s / Intel i7 [email protected] 5119mhz / Asus Sabertooth X79 / G Skill @ 853MHz 11-11-11-28 1T / H20



keeps getting a little better the more i mess with it, this is fun


----------



## Rabid1

MSI Z77A-GD65 [email protected] 4.6GHZ -16GB CORSAIR VENGAENCE @2133 ,11-12-12-32


----------



## Doozy420

Doozy420 7.573s / Intel i5-3570k (IVY-Delidded with Liquid Ultra Pro) @ 4935.26MHz / Asus ROG Maximus Formula V z77 / G Skill Trident 8GB @ 1007.2 MHz (1:10) @ 10-11-11-30 / AIR http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2693680
**Edited for readability etc etc. with added extra**
Finally something I'm pleased with to post here...proud of my i5








7.573s



and another

7.555s
if you notice in this screen some crazy arse multiply was in effect, unsure if thats a glitch with the OC anyone else get this?


----------



## Unknownm

http://valid.canardpc.com/2742661


----------



## Unknownm

4.4Ghz Max Stable. 4.5 was unstable after 13h prime95 even with stock ram



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2745402


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2742661


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 4.4Ghz Max Stable. 4.5 was unstable after 13h prime95 even with stock ram
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2745402


A fellow Vancouverite!
Your earlier sub from a couple days ago is in the correct format with the cpu-z main & memory tabs, the more recent one is not.
Stability is not required for superpi, or for pretty much any benchmark, since the scores will be lower. Overclocked higher & stable enough to pass the bench leads to better scores.

I'll have to see about getting this thread updated...


----------



## leoreich

leoreich 8.165s / Asus P8Z77-V / Intel Core i5 3570K @ 4500MHz / Crucial Ballistix Tactical @ 1000MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / Air


----------



## Bullant

Had little play on SS today testing memory.Still working on efficiency
6.391 , 5702Ghz ,1347.9Mhz 7-12-7-28 ,Cpu -25 ,Memory on Air


----------



## Zawarudo

Zawarudo 7.786 / Asus Maximus Gene V / Intel i5 3570k @ 4800MHz / G. Skill ripjaw @ 800MHz 9-9-9-9-24 1T


----------



## georaldc

georaldc 8.014 / Asrock z77 extreme4 / Intel Core i5 3570k @ 4600 MHz / Corsair Vengeance @ 800 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

8.939s with a few things running in the background

i5-2500k @ 4.2GHz
gskill 4GB 1867 8-9-8-24-40-1T

I bet the 24-40 timmings can be lowered, but I don't have the patenience to try times at raMdom


----------



## Obi Wan

Obi Wan 7.460 / ASRock Z77 Fatality Pro / Intel i7-3770K @ 5000MHz / G.Skill Ripjaw X @ 933.3MHz 10-11-10-30 2T


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## johnvosh

johnvosh/8.658s / MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming / i5-4670K @ 4.2GHz / Patriot DDR3 @ 1066 MHz 16GB(2x8GB) 12-12-12-30 / Air


----------



## Oliver1234

Oliver1234/ 9.282s/ Asus Maximus VI Gene Z/ i7 - 4770K @ 3.9 GHz / Corsair Dominator 8 GB (2X4) @ 1866MHz 9-10-9-27 / Air


----------



## Unknownm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2742661


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 4.4Ghz Max Stable. 4.5 was unstable after 13h prime95 even with stock ram
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2745402


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A fellow Vancouverite!
> Your earlier sub from a couple days ago is in the correct format with the cpu-z main & memory tabs, the more recent one is not.
> Stability is not required for superpi, or for pretty much any benchmark, since the scores will be lower. Overclocked higher & stable enough to pass the bench leads to better scores.
> 
> I'll have to see about getting this thread updated...






Update 4.55Ghz, 9-9-9-20-1T 1600Mhz From 10-10-10-28-2T. Also CPU Delidded

http://valid.canardpc.com/2846433


----------



## HobieCat

HobieCat 10.093 / Giga 990FXA-UD7 / AMD FX 8350 @ 7695MHz / G. Skill Trident X @ 1080MHz 11-13-13-33 2T / LN2

http://hwbot.org/submission/2409944_hobiecat_superpi___1m_fx_8350_10sec_93ms?recalculate=true



Just messing around. One day soon I'll run it in XP with OC'd ram and tweaks.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> HobieCat 10
> .093
> / Giga 990FXA-UD7
> / AMD FX
> 8350
> @ 7695MHz / G. Skill Trident X @ 1080MHz 11-13-13-33 2T / LN2
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2409944_hobiecat_superpi___1m_fx_8350_10sec_93ms?recalculate=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just messing around. One day soon I'll run it in XP with OC'd ram and tweaks.


Messing around? You just took the AMD crown for this thread!


----------



## pivi22

pivi22 8.565sec's / Asrock z87 extreme 6 / I7- 4770k @4200mhz / Corsair XMS 3 8gb @667 mhz 9-9-9-24 34 2t


----------



## pivi22

UPDATE: OC
pivi22 *8.294sec's* / Asrock z87 extreme 6 / I7- 4770k @ *4350mhz* / Corsair XMS 3 8gb @667 mhz 9-9-9-24 34 2t On Water


----------



## chuy409

chuy409 *2m 41.250s* / ECS D6VAA / 2x Intel Pentium III @ 1200mhz / 1.12gb @133mhz 3-3-3-6


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice one HobieCat


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Sig rig i5-3570k @ 4.5ghz casual oc. 8.346s to 1M superpi


----------



## el gappo

We need a new OP for this thread to handle updating. Any takers, shoot me a PM


----------



## Chinosandman

Chinosandman *7.625* sec's / Asrock Z77 extreme 4 / i7- 3770k @ 4800mhz / Kingston Hyper Blu 8gb @800 mhz 9-9-9-29 / Air


----------



## Unknownm

Unknownm 8.161 sec's / Gigabyte Z77-UD5H / i7- 3570k @ 4500mhz / Corsair 1.6Ghz @ 1.8Ghz (10-10-10-27-2T) / Air


----------



## rafabnu

Chinosandman 7.871 sec's /MSI Z87 MPower / i5- 4670k @ 4600mhz / Corsair Dominator 2x4gb @800 mhz 9-9-9-24 / Water


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Unknownm 8.161 sec's / Gigabyte Z77-UD5H / i7- 3570k @ 4500mhz / Corsair 1.6Ghz @ 1.8Ghz (10-10-10-27-2T) / Air


Unknownm 7.767 sec's / Asus P8Z77-V / i7- 3570k @ 4727mhz / Corsair 1.6Ghz @ 1.8Ghz (10-10-10-25-1T) / Watercooling



200mhz difference w/ 1T enabled.


----------



## Oliver1234

Is there a top ten for Haswell times anywhere?


----------



## Oliver1234

Oliver1234 7.660 /Asus Maximus Gene Vi / Intel Core i7 [email protected] 4800 MHz / Corsair Dominator Ram @1600 MHz , 9 - 9 - 9 - 24/ Liquid Cooling

I took the screen shot right after the Pi calculation was done, and the CPU had already dropped it's clock to the regular 799 MHz. Is this still valid?


----------



## hunduanshago

good ,I had 32sec. Just as i hit save on the screen shot. My system shut down.thank you


----------



## abirli

abirli 7.363 /Asus Rampage iv extreme/ Intel Core i7 [email protected] 5144 MHz / Kingston HyperX Genesis 1680mhz 9-9-9-27-2t/ Liquid Cooling cpu and gpu only


----------



## inthedark1980

I just wanted to throw my times out there. I think they're good considering my cpu is a couple of gens old now.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Nothing as impressive as the top listed, but a modest time for a slowly aging CPU....
EaquitasAbsum 7.566s | ASUS Rampage IV Gene | Intel i7-3820 5004mhz ~ HTT ON | G.Skill Trident X @ 2335mhz 11-11-11-28-1T | Air Cooled


----------



## ksmb

8 [email protected] (auto voltage), water cooled........G.SKILL 4x2GB XMP @1600Mhz.........Zotac gtx770..........120GB SSD..........


----------



## Kryton

Kryton (Bones) - 11.578 secs / AMD FX 8320 @ 6472MHz / Asus Sabertooth 2.0 / G. Skill RipjawsX CL7-9-7-24 1T @ 1015MHz / DICE


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Unknownm 7.767 sec's / Asus P8Z77-V / i7- 3570k @ 4727mhz / Corsair 1.6Ghz @ 1.8Ghz (10-10-10-25-1T) / Watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 200mhz difference w/ 1T enabled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksmb*
> 
> 8 [email protected] (auto voltage), water cooled........G.SKILL 4x2GB XMP @1600Mhz.........Zotac gtx770..........120GB SSD..........


We are pretty much the same

Unknownm 8.190s / Gigabyte Z87X-UD5H / i5 4670K @ 4.4Ghz (1.340v) / Corsair 1600Mhz @ 1600Mhz (10-10-10-27-1T)


----------



## KnownDragon

I have been trying to download super pi mod 1.5 from the here link and it just takes you to the forums home page?


----------



## KnownDragon




----------



## Fred B

Been trying out some group core tuning









Fred B 7. 359 / Asus P8Z77 M / i5 3570 @ 5005.99 MHz / Geil Black Dragon @ 934.5 MHz 11-11-11-25 1T / H60


----------



## soulasassin

still figuring out all the options on this board, not too bad though

Soulasassin 8.490s / gigabyte z68xp-ud3p / Intel core i5-2500k @ 4411mhz / gskill ripjaws @ 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 1t


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulasassin*
> 
> still figuring out all the options on this board, not too bad though
> 
> Soulasassin 8.490s / gigabyte z68xp-ud3p / Intel core i5-2500k @ 4411mhz / gskill ripjaws @ 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 1t


You will get a much better results using Windows XP.


----------



## Gadgeteer

Gadgeteer ([email protected]) KINGSTON KVR @ 1660Mhz 9-9-9-24 1t *7.178*


----------



## soulasassin

Soulasassin 7.344s / gigabyte z68xp-ud3p / Intel core i5-2500k @ 5138mhz / gskill ripjaws @ 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 1t


----------



## ZorracK

ZorracK 7.816 / Asus Z97-k / Intel I5 [email protected] 4.7Ghz / Kingston hyperfury @ 10-10-10-30-1T/ air Noctua Nh D14


----------



## Gadgeteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZorracK*
> 
> ZorracK 7.816 / Asus Z97-k / Intel I5 [email protected] 4.7Ghz / Kingston hyperfury @ 10-10-10-30-1T/ air Noctua Nh D14]


Your kingston works on stock 1600Mhz and longer timings than my KVR. I suggest you use XMP profile to OC it to proper 1800+Mhz. It will cut some miliseconds.


----------



## ZorracK

ZorracK 7.660 / Asus Z97-k / Intel I5 [email protected] 4.8
Ghz / Kingston hyperxfury @2000Mhz 10-10-10-30-1T/ air Noctua Nh D14


----------



## bilbs84

7.659 / Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H-BK / Intel Core i7 4770K @ 4721MHz / Kingston HyperX 8G x 2 & Corsair Vengeance 4G x 2 @ 670MHz 9-9-9-24 2T / Water

Shame that there is no spi mod for linux, the same run in arch yields 6.970 Secs


----------



## RutherfordSteel

8.18s / Asus x99 deluxe / i7 5820k 4.5 / 64gb Vengeance DDR4 2400 /


Could someone help me with setting this system up, I feel that it should be in the 6 - 7 second range. Thanks.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RutherfordSteel*
> 
> 8.18s / Asus x99 deluxe / i7 5820k 4.5 / 64gb Vengeance DDR4 2400 /
> 
> 
> Could someone help me with setting this system up, I feel that it should be in the 6 - 7 second range. Thanks.


I am not sure but seems that you are using Windows 8 or 8.1, in that way, SuperPI doesn't run very well. If you want a very good time, Windows XP is the best for that, the problem is, the drivers.


----------



## Rabit

Ram CL 8-8-9-22-1


----------



## SamuelITRW

SamuelITRW 7.200/ Gigabyte Z97X-SLI/ Intel i7-4790K @ 5000MHz/ Corsair Vengeance @ 1066MHz 12-12-12-30 1T/ Corsair H105


----------



## mxthunder

new pb for me


----------



## Mydog

Not to bad on SS and Win7


----------



## TUFOM

TUFOM / MSI Guad-Pro Z97 / Pentium G3258 @4.85Ghz / 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws X 1866 @8-9-9-24

07,800s


----------



## FlawleZ

FlawleZ 8.205 / Asus Sabertooth X58 / Intel Xeon X5675 @ 5009MHz / Corsair XMS @ 653MHz 8-9-8-20 1T / H2O

Just a quick and dirty run on Win 7 and vanilla XMS sticks. May actually try XP and some good RAM for 7's on H2O ;-)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Keep pushing the uncore and memory speeds as well. Don't be afraid to give 1.8V+ on the memory!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Keep pushing the uncore and memory speeds as well. Don't be afraid to give 1.8V+ on the memory!


Still getting familiar with this system not nearly as proficient with Intel overclocking vs AMD. But I'll say the IMC so far on this Xeon seems cry uncle at the higher clocks. Where almost 1800Mhz on the RAM is stable at 4Ghz, I had to relax timings and drop speed at 5Ghz.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Interesting! How have the Uncore speed/volts changed between the 4GHz and 5GHz clocks?

I'd shoot for 5GHz on the CPU, 4GHz on the memory controller (Uncore) and 1800 on the memory as a start. You may need 1.35V or so on Uncore. Up to 1.40V or so. Not ideal for 24/7 but fine for benching.


----------



## ClockHaas

Asus Striker II formula, E8500 @ 4275 MHz, 4Gb Geil @540 MHz 5-5-5-15.


----------



## ClockHaas

Asus Striker II formula, Q6600 G0 @ 4050 MHz , 4GB Geil 4-4-4-10 1T


----------



## Amaz

Asus Rampage II / I7 920 [email protected] MHz , 6GB XMS3 9.9.9.924 2T

https://postimg.org/image/yil8e601j/


----------



## l3lackHawk

Quick test

l3lackHawk 7.654s / 4GB GByte GTX970 XTREME GAMING / Intel Core i7 6700k @ 4840MHz / Corsair Vengeance LPX @ 1493MHz 15-17-17-35 2T


----------



## DR4G00N

Here's a couple of my old X58 Xeon runs.

7.844s / X5650 @ 5.25GHz 1.66V, GA-X58A-OC, 6GB's Triple @ 915MHz 9-9-9-24 1T. Sub-zero water cooling with coolant @ -17C



7.391s / X5687 @ 5.65GHz 1.8V, GA-X58A-OC, 4GB's Single @ 780MHz 9-9-9-24 1T. Dry Ice cooling @ -65C


----------



## chuck216

Just for Gits and Shiggles here is my Ryzen 1700X @3.8 Ghz


----------



## Arctucas




----------



## Gregm6

I never tested my new PC with Super Pi... now I know - result : *1M -> 07.939*
I don't know if it's good - It was 2nd SuperPi test in my life


----------



## Unknownm

Oh yeah just beating records today :thumb:


----------



## Unknownm

My HTC 10 cpu, 1.7ghz on small cores, 2.2ghz big core









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Pook

finally broke the 7 second barrier with crappy RAM :wheee:


----------



## TrueNoob

*Intel 8086K*

Intel 8086K 
64GB Ripjaws 3200
No OC, Yes XMP profile


----------



## Bride

Bride --- I9 9900KS / 5.2 Ghz ---- 7.149 seconds


----------



## Schmuckley

Wow, srs bidnees. TY for doing that.


----------



## Schmuckley

miahallen..pfft. that's how I learned to clock 1156.1366. true story.


----------



## Schmuckley

The Pook said:


> finally broke the 7 second barrier with crappy RAM :wheee:



Mega gay as that's Sandy Bridge level.

I want to give you noogies.


----------

